# Exempi estremi



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Allora, qui un paio di utenti di cui scrivo amabilmente il nome, mi mettono in bocca delle parole che ho ho scritto e che ho detto essere mal interpretate, sono ovviamente Brunetta e Joey che amabilmente dicono che io inneggio all'omicidio o che giustifico l'omicidio dicendo sempre le medesime cose in maniera ripetitiva e quanto mai poco fantasiosa.

Allora che mi si passi per persona senza cuore mi va bene, ma che mi si passi per stupido da parte di stupidi no!

Quando ho scritto quella cosa solo una persona dall'inizio ha capito, una persona che non è oltretutto di madrelingua italiana e visto che mia madre non è di madrelingua italiana vuol dire che ero chiaro. Il mio ragionamento tirato all'estremo dice semplicemente che: "Se giochi con il fuoco devi prendere in considerazione di bruciarti" con una mia aggiunta "o di prendere fuoco te medesimo!".
Il fuoco è caotico, il fuoco non lo controlli quando non è fatto in maniera adeguata e sotto controllo, quando tu stesso inneschi un fuoco in condizioni di pericolo, mi sembra che siano enormi cazzi tuoi quello che ti può capitare. Mi spiace sempre un poco di persone che sono morte perchè hanno fatto una valutazione erronea del rischio massimo, ma bona lì, è un poco come chi vince il Darwin Awards, non puoi dire che è colpa di tutto e non della prima azione che ha innescato il casino.

Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto che le reazioni del tradito sono "non anticipabili", "non razionali" e molto spesso al di fuori dalla essenza della persona stessa. Io la prima volta l'ho presa bene e dopo 6 mesi ero come prima, la seconda non ho fatto nulla a lei....ma giorno dopo giorno diventavo aggressivo contro il mondo e contro di me e quella donzelletta non ha fatto nulla neppure chiedermi solo scusa, ha solo chiuso i rapporti perchè intanto erano stragrandi cazzi miei il fatto che stessi male per una sua azione sconsiderata.

Mi sono fatto del male con le mie stesse mani, ho piacchiato mia madre che cercava di fermarmi nel fare delle cose brutte su me medesimo, nella mia ricerca della morte, ho fatto cose che non sono da me ed in effetti non ero io a fare, in quanto io sono diverso, io ero chiuso nel mio dolore, dentro di me, tutto quello che succedeva fuori non esisteva, non c'era, tipica forma di difesa dal dolore, forma di difesa che conoscevo e che sapevo che il mio animo avrebbe attuato, motivo per cui io a volte chiedevo aiuto...e nessuno me lo dava, poi sono crollato dentro di me, in quel carcere che nessuno che non lo ha mai provato può comprendere, il peggior carcere di tutti, l'incomunicabilità.

Allora, visto che mi sono fatto un sacco di male, che ho fatto del male, che sono comunque morto dentro e quello che si è salvato è solo un decimo di quello che ero, direi che un tradimento può avere conseguenze orribili ed è assimilabile a violenza. Allora come possiamo pensare che violenza non possa scatenare altra violenza di reazione? perchè siamo ciechi alle vicende che ci sono attorno e diciamo con semplicità "a noi non può succedere!". Ma chi siamo noi per sapere che a noi non può succedere, pensate, per voi il fatto che mio padre è stato freddato da 3 colpi di pistola poteva succedere? E' successo, ed è stata colpa del suo assassino che lo ha ucciso, ma di certo mio padre si è messo in condizione di essere ucciso e questa è la sua colpa. Questo stesso ragionamento si gira in maniera pari pari ai traditori che devono mettere in conto che hanno intrapreso una strada che per lo 0,1 % o chissà quanto può portare a risultati orribili (o morte del traditore o morte del tradito), non si può fare sempre gli struzzi e dire che non succede ed è in questo che i *fatti di cronaca ci vengono a dare una mano, ci sono persone che hanno fatto quello e quindi può succedere anche a noi*, sono esempi di vita, sono storie che ci servono per capire senza dover vivere la vicenda e chi non capisce queste piccole cose, vuol dire che deve per forza scottarsi per capire che il frro da stiro brucia...e quindi non ha ancora cappito che il cervello umano può comprendere cosa è pericoloso e cosa no con un certo anticipo se allenato a farlo.
Il dolore trasforma le persone, le rende altro per un breve tempo, siete in grado di scommettere che un forte dolore non può fare del male a chi dovreste almeno voler bene? Siete capaci di giocare con questa roulette russa? Ci si perde tutti signori e signore, tutti ed è un gioco al massacro, quindi quando leggo di traditori che lo rifarebbero...vuol dire che non hanno avuto ben chiaro quello che hanno fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, qui un paio di utenti di cui scrivo amabilmente il nome, mi mettono in bocca delle parole che ho ho scritto e che ho detto essere mal interpretate, sono ovviamente Brunetta e Joey che amabilmente dicono che io inneggio all'omicidio o che giustifico l'omicidio dicendo sempre le medesime cose in maniera ripetitiva e quanto mai poco fantasiosa.
> 
> Allora che mi si passi per persona senza cuore mi va bene, ma che mi si passi per stupido da parte di stupidi no!
> 
> ...


Nessuno ha detto che inneggi all'omicidio
Stiamo dicendo che se un traditore muore per mano del tradito tu dici che se l'è cercata, quindi cazzi suoi. Giusto o sbaglio ?


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che inneggi all'omicidio
> Stiamo dicendo che se un traditore muore per mano del tradito tu dici che se l'è cercata, quindi cazzi suoi. Giusto o sbaglio ?


No, dico che un traditore non deve stupirsi del fatto che uan situazione del genere possa finire male, questo dico, come dico che mio padre non doveva stupirsi di trovarsi una beretta puntata in faccia, aveva agito in modo di rendere possibile quella fine e quindi io gli imputo per un buon 50% della colpa di avermi lasciato orfano di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, dico che un traditore non deve stupirsi del fatto che uan situazione del genere possa finire male, questo dico, come dico che mio padre non doveva stupirsi di trovarsi una beretta puntata in faccia, aveva agito in modo di rendere possibile quella fine e quindi io gli imputo per un *buon 50% della colpa di avermi lasciato orfano di lui*.


Minchia


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, qui un paio di utenti di cui scrivo amabilmente il nome, mi mettono in bocca delle parole che ho ho scritto e che ho detto essere mal interpretate, sono ovviamente Brunetta e Joey che amabilmente dicono che io inneggio all'omicidio o che giustifico l'omicidio dicendo sempre le medesime cose in maniera ripetitiva e quanto mai poco fantasiosa.
> 
> Allora che mi si passi per persona senza cuore mi va bene, ma che mi si passi per stupido da parte di stupidi no!
> 
> ...



Spiegami Daniele
perchè nella società ebraica esiste la legge del taglione.
Spiegami perchè in molte società civili esiste la pena di morte
Spiegami perchè in molte società civili non è prevista la pena di morte per nessun reato.

Ti ho dato la traccia, svolgi il tema.

Ma ricorda che le tue idee non sono originali.
Ma sembrano copiate paro paro da Mein Kempf di Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia


E come noterai io stesso che sono suo figlio gli ho dato una legittima responsabilità di quello che è successo e se dalla tomba mi dicesse che non lo sapeva e gli potessi rispondere gli darei dello stolto e dello stupido. Quindi forse per questo dico alla gente di pensare bene di quello che fanno, quando compiono un illecito (non illegale, ma illecito che dice tutto).


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E come noterai io stesso che *sono suo figlio gli ho dato una legittima responsabilità *di quello che è successo e se dalla tomba mi dicesse che non lo sapeva e gli potessi rispondere gli darei dello stolto e dello stupido. Quindi forse per questo dico alla gente di pensare bene di quello che fanno, quando compiono un illecito (non illegale, ma illecito che dice tutto).


Che cosa triste......


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, qui un paio di utenti di cui scrivo amabilmente il nome, mi mettono in bocca delle parole che ho ho scritto e che ho detto essere mal interpretate, sono ovviamente Brunetta e Joey che amabilmente dicono che io inneggio all'omicidio o che giustifico l'omicidio dicendo sempre le medesime cose in maniera ripetitiva e quanto mai poco fantasiosa.
> 
> Allora che mi si passi per persona senza cuore mi va bene, ma che mi si passi per stupido da parte di stupidi no!
> 
> ...


Daniele, per me i modi in cui ti manifesti sono solo il frutto di tanto dolore e di tanta rabbia non sfogata. ma alla fine non faresti male ad una mosca. ti è successo più volte e questo acuisce la sofferenza. quando dici che sei un decimo di quello che eri ti capisco perche certe delusioni ti cambiano. ma prima o poi dovremo tornare ad amare il mondo, perché la vita é bella e noi meritiamo viverla.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

trovo che ci sia molta coerenza ... in Daniele, su questo tema del paragono. 

anche se i modi e le scelte di parole ... le trovo eccessive 

ed è un peccato ... perché impedisce a riconoscere il pensiero di fondo. 


si tratta, di come noi ci poniamo di fronte a delle scelte ...

se ne prendiamo atto, delle conseguenze possibili ... 

perché, se lo fai, forse lo sguardo lo distogli dal tuo egoismo e vedi anche cosa c'è attorno a te ...

se però, non vuoi rinunciare ... allora o provvedi ... o metti in conto tutto il pacchetto ...

ne di più ne di meno ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Daniele, per me i modi in cui ti manifesti sono solo il frutto di tanto dolore e di tanta rabbia non sfogata. ma alla fine non faresti male ad una mosca. ti è successo più volte e questo acuisce la sofferenza. quando dici che sei un decimo di quello che eri ti capisco perche certe delusioni ti cambiano. ma prima o poi dovremo tornare ad amare il mondo, perché la vita é bella e noi meritiamo viverla.


Scusami ma non sono d'accordo.
Io non lo sottovaluterei.
E lo terrei rinchiuso a vita come una sorta di Hannibal Lecter.

Non vorrei fare la prova.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Marzo 2013)

Mi piace, e moltissimo, quando Daniele dice: se qualcuno l'ha fatto puoi farlo anche tu. E' sempre molto molto utile e serve a capire bene la vita ricordarsi che in ciascuno di noi, nessuno escluso, alberga un potenziale omicida. 
Siamo tutti capaci di tutto. Ricordiamolo più spesso e faremo meno male e ci faranno meno male.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Chi può lo aiuti. Aiutatelo.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, qui un paio di utenti di cui scrivo amabilmente il nome, mi mettono in bocca delle parole che ho ho scritto e che ho detto essere mal interpretate, sono ovviamente Brunetta e Joey che amabilmente dicono che io inneggio all'omicidio o che giustifico l'omicidio dicendo sempre le medesime cose in maniera ripetitiva e quanto mai poco fantasiosa.
> 
> Allora che mi si passi per persona senza cuore mi va bene, ma che mi si passi per stupido da parte di stupidi no!
> 
> ...


però Daniele di fronte ad una disgrazia secondo me il fatto che una persona stesse andando dall'amante secono me va lasciato da parte.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, qui un paio di utenti di cui scrivo amabilmente il nome, mi mettono in bocca delle parole che ho ho scritto e che ho detto essere mal interpretate, sono ovviamente Brunetta e Joey che amabilmente dicono che io inneggio all'omicidio o che giustifico l'omicidio dicendo sempre le medesime cose in maniera ripetitiva e quanto mai poco fantasiosa.
> 
> Allora che mi si passi per persona senza cuore mi va bene, ma che mi si passi per stupido da parte di stupidi no!
> 
> ...


si. per fortuna c'è chi reagisce e non si lascia trasformare...
io non permetterei mai ad un pelo di fica o di uccello di trasformare la mia vita rendendomi una persona peggiore..
perchè?
perchè nnon è giusto.
perchè non è giusto soffritre ulteriormente..
perchè dopo che hai mangiato merda non ne vuoi altra ...
ma apri le finestre,fai cambiare l'aria, e piano piano decidi di volerti bene.

le persone ti feriscono, ti uccidono (metaforicamente)
ti possono fare cose orribili che nemmeno puoi immaginare perchè al peggio non c'è fine.
possono accadere cose spiacevoli...
ma tu che fai?
ti abbandoni al male e lasci che si nutra di ogni cosa tua...
o regisci?

io scelgo di reagire.
fallo anche tu.vedrai che si sta bene.


----------



## Circe (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si. per fortuna c'è chi reagisce e non si lascia trasformare...
> io non permetterei mai ad un pelo di fica o di uccello di trasformare la mia vita rendendomi una persona peggiore..
> perchè?
> perchè nnon è giusto.
> ...


mi piace.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> mi piace.



non sono gli eventi, le persone, le cose, i colpevoli dei nostri mali...
lo sono inizialmente certo....a botta calda difficilmente si può reagire al turbine e alla tempesta...
ma se si protaggono nel tempo la colpa è solo nostra.

perchè ce lo siamo tenuto stretto il nostro male.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non sono gli eventi, le persone, le cose, i colpevoli dei nostri mali...
> lo sono inizialmente certo....a botta calda difficilmente si può reagire al turbine e alla tempesta...
> ma se si protaggono nel tempo la colpa è solo nostra.
> 
> perchè ce lo siamo tenuto stretto il nostro male.


Quoto :up:


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2013)

Semplicemente, bisogna sapere che quando si fa una azione si crea la condizione per una risoluzione di un certo tipo, bisogna prendersi sempre le proprie responsabilità e mai dire "ma io non ho fatto così tanto".
Faccio un esempio di responsabilità che il traditore deve considerare? Senza parlare di omicidio, esistono cose che il tradito può fare per non soffrire, per esempio drogarsi e bere, e in certi casi queste persone non sono abituè di droghe o di alcool, ma sperano di trovare lì un poco di pace dal dolore arrecatogli. Colpa loro non avere le forze per uscirne? No carissimi, colpa invece di chi mi ha messi in quella condizione di limbo e non ha fatto nulla per farli uscire.
Da una parte dobbiamo fidarci degli altri, ma dall'altra dobbiamo proteggere noi stessi dal metterci in condizioni che possono essere pericolose per noi e secondo me ogni illecito fatto può provocare reazioni che possono portare a danno a noi stessi. Se giochi alla roulette russa c'è una vaga probabilità (bhè, mica poi tanto vaga) di spararsi, mi chiedo, chi compie un illecito qualsiasi ne è conoscio? Sa questo? E' informato che a violenza può esserci violenza di risposta?

Vedo gente cadere dal pero come non mai in questo sito, considerare la violenza fisica violenza (e lo è!) e il tradimento solo un piccolo sgarro (mentre è una violenza di un viscido estremo), ma leggete le persone che scrivono qui che non sono io? Nessun  tradito mai dirà che non è violenza quella che hanno subito e c'è chi la digerisce meglio, chi peggio, io non la posso digerire e sono finito male ed è nel vasto mondo del soggettivo che tutto si perde. Come spesso ho detto, un tradimento l'ho digerito in 6 mesi...l'altro mi è ancora indigesto dopo 5 anni e il tutto è dovuto al condimento del contorno, quindi occhio carissimi, che forse una azione calata in un contesto diverso crea oltretutto una reazione diversa.

Adesso ovviamente mi aspetto qualcuno che dirà che inneggio all'omicidio e che sono un nazista, non faccio nomi, solo nick il conte, io invece dico che chi fa un torto dovrebbe prendersi le responsabilità del torto che ha fatto e non rielaborarlo per stare meglio con se stesso, quello è il passo successivo, prima è il rimediare a quella cazzata che si ha fatto.

Adesso simmpatici tradiitori, se fosse scoperti, come rimediereste alla enorme stronzata che avete fatto???


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, bisogna sapere che quando si fa una azione si crea la condizione per una risoluzione di un certo tipo, bisogna prendersi sempre le proprie responsabilità e mai dire "ma io non ho fatto così tanto".
> Faccio un esempio di responsabilità che il traditore deve considerare? Senza parlare di omicidio, esistono cose che il tradito può fare per non soffrire, per esempio drogarsi e bere, e in certi casi queste persone non sono abituè di droghe o di alcool, ma sperano di trovare lì un poco di pace dal dolore arrecatogli. Colpa loro non avere le forze per uscirne? No carissimi, colpa invece di chi mi ha messi in quella condizione di limbo e non ha fatto nulla per farli uscire.
> Da una parte dobbiamo fidarci degli altri, ma dall'altra dobbiamo proteggere noi stessi dal metterci in condizioni che possono essere pericolose per noi e secondo me ogni illecito fatto può provocare reazioni che possono portare a danno a noi stessi. Se giochi alla roulette russa c'è una vaga probabilità (bhè, mica poi tanto vaga) di spararsi, mi chiedo, chi compie un illecito qualsiasi ne è conoscio? Sa questo? E' informato che a violenza può esserci violenza di risposta?
> 
> ...


A leggerti sembrerebbe quasi che tu non abbia mai fatto un torto a nessuno, me lo confermi?


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si. per fortuna c'è chi reagisce e non si lascia trasformare...
> io non permetterei mai ad un pelo di fica o di uccello di trasformare la mia vita rendendomi una persona peggiore..
> perchè?
> perchè nnon è giusto.
> ...





Annuccia ha detto:


> non sono gli eventi, le persone, le cose, i colpevoli dei nostri mali...
> lo sono inizialmente certo....a botta calda difficilmente si può reagire al turbine e alla tempesta...
> ma se si protaggono nel tempo la colpa è solo nostra.
> 
> perchè ce lo siamo tenuto stretto il nostro male.


quoto :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, bisogna sapere che quando si fa una azione si crea la condizione per una risoluzione di un certo tipo, bisogna prendersi sempre le proprie responsabilità e mai dire "ma io non ho fatto così tanto".
> Faccio un esempio di responsabilità che il traditore deve considerare? Senza parlare di omicidio, esistono cose che il tradito può fare per non soffrire, per esempio drogarsi e bere, e in certi casi queste persone non sono abituè di droghe o di alcool, ma sperano di trovare lì un poco di pace dal dolore arrecatogli. Colpa loro non avere le forze per uscirne? No carissimi, colpa invece di chi mi ha messi in quella condizione di limbo e non ha fatto nulla per farli uscire.
> Da una parte dobbiamo fidarci degli altri, ma dall'altra dobbiamo proteggere noi stessi dal metterci in condizioni che possono essere pericolose per noi e secondo me ogni illecito fatto può provocare reazioni che possono portare a danno a noi stessi. Se giochi alla roulette russa c'è una vaga probabilità (bhè, mica poi tanto vaga) di spararsi, mi chiedo, chi compie un illecito qualsiasi ne è conoscio? Sa questo? E' informato che a violenza può esserci violenza di risposta?
> 
> ...


Perchè non rispondi alle mie questioni?
Sai anche Adolf diceva ai tedeschi che era colpa degli ebrei se loro erano ridotti così eh?
E per i tedeschi fu molto comodo pensare che aveva ragione eh?

L'ebreo è ricco
perchè ha fregato i soldi a te.
E tu sei povero perchè 
giudeo ha fregato i soldi a te.

Ma chi risarcisce il tedesco
dei danni causati a lui dall'ebreo?


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A leggerti sembrerebbe quasi che tu non abbia mai fatto un torto a nessuno, me lo confermi?


Ho pagato per ogni torto che ho fatto, uno degli ultimi seri fu proprio con Serena e quella mia mancanza la pagai per 2 anni in cui ogni volta che lei se ne ricordava dovevo essere umile come non mai, perchè dal suo punto di vista se sei colpevole devi espiare un lungo percorso di dolore (e la cosa bella è che io ricevetti un sms, non lo scrissi), ovviamente quando lei ha tradito ha ben visto dal essere coerente con le sue idee, anzi quando le ho ricordato la cosa mi disse che allora si sbagliava...ma intanto io pagai.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non rispondi alle mie questioni?
> Sai anche Adolf diceva ai tedeschi che era colpa degli ebrei se loro erano ridotti così eh?
> E per i tedeschi fu molto comodo pensare che aveva ragione eh?
> 
> ...


Che centra il nazismo e gli ebrei con quello che ho scritto? Cioè so che ami lo Zio Adolfo in maniera ossessiva, ma trattieniti un poco, è un criminale per l'umanità.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che centra il nazismo e gli ebrei con quello che ho scritto? Cioè so che ami lo Zio Adolfo in maniera ossessiva, ma trattieniti un poco, è un criminale per l'umanità.


Tu hai la forma mentale di un nazista.
Hai il concetto di giustizia di un nazista.
E proprio come un nazista 
non te ne rendi conto.

Non è che amo Hitler
è che io sono sempre 
e da sempre stato molto affascinato
dalle figure maledette della storia.

Fin da bambino.
Perchè mi sono sempre chiesto come abbia fatto un mezzo deficente come lui, arrivare dove è arrivato eh?

Cosa era ? EH?
Un pittore fallito, un soldato mezzo fallito, uno incarcerato per violenze e disordini...

Se cambiamo i personaggi e mettiamo i traditori come ebrei e i traditi come tedeschi e leggiamo mein kempf salti fuori tu.

Tu sembri a me uscito da quel libro.

E non oso pensare che accadrebbe se tu avessi il potere di fare le cose che non fai, perchè non ne hai i mezzi.

O nel briciolo di buon senso che ti è rimasto sai che finiresti in carcere per bei anni.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho pagato per ogni torto che ho fatto, uno degli ultimi seri fu proprio con Serena e quella mia mancanza la pagai per 2 anni in cui ogni volta che lei se ne ricordava dovevo essere umile come non mai, perchè dal suo punto di vista se sei colpevole devi espiare un lungo percorso di dolore (e la cosa bella è che io ricevetti un sms, non lo scrissi), ovviamente quando lei ha tradito ha ben visto dal essere coerente con le sue idee, anzi quando le ho ricordato la cosa mi disse che allora si sbagliava...ma intanto io pagai.


non conosco la tua storia se non per qualche accenno che ho letto ma quello che mi sembra di comprendere di te è che vivi ancora avvolto nella rabbia e nel rancore e se non riesci ad uscire da questa tua condizione sarà difficile tu possa ritrovare un pò di pace ...


----------



## Hellseven (9 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, bisogna sapere che quando si fa una azione si crea la condizione per una risoluzione di un certo tipo, bisogna prendersi sempre le proprie responsabilità e mai dire "ma io non ho fatto così tanto".
> Faccio un esempio di responsabilità che il traditore deve considerare? Senza parlare di omicidio, esistono cose che il tradito può fare per non soffrire, per esempio drogarsi e bere, e in certi casi queste persone non sono abituè di droghe o di alcool, ma sperano di trovare lì un poco di pace dal dolore arrecatogli. Colpa loro non avere le forze per uscirne? No carissimi, colpa invece di chi mi ha messi in quella condizione di limbo e non ha fatto nulla per farli uscire.
> Da una parte dobbiamo fidarci degli altri, ma dall'altra dobbiamo proteggere noi stessi dal metterci in condizioni che possono essere pericolose per noi e secondo me ogni illecito fatto può provocare reazioni che possono portare a danno a noi stessi. Se giochi alla roulette russa c'è una vaga probabilità (bhè, mica poi tanto vaga) di spararsi, mi chiedo, chi compie un illecito qualsiasi ne è conoscio? Sa questo? E' informato che a violenza può esserci violenza di risposta?
> 
> ...


Esistono dei limiti invalicabili sui quali non può e non deve mai esserci alcuna possibilità di superarli. Cedere alla sete di vendetta uccidendo chi ci ha tradito è una di quelle cose che rientrano nella casistica tipica del diritto penale e come tale va trattata. Un volgare omicidio senza se  senza ma. Una reazione mostruosa e spropositata. Non crogioliamoci in inutili seghe mentali sulla tutto sommato dovuta pseudo comprensione umana per la vittima che diventa carnefice in senso non più metaforico ma reale. Chi reagisce alle ferite del cuore provocando ferite corporee è un violento o peggio un assassino. Non mi fa pena ma ribrezzo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Esistono dei limiti invalicabili sui quali non può e non deve mai esserci alcuna possibilità di superarli. Cedere alla sete di vendetta uccidendo chi ci ha tradito è una di quelle cose che rientrano nella casistica tipica del diritto penale e come tale va trattata. Un volgare omicidio senza se  senza ma. Una reazione mostruosa e spropositata. Non crogioliamoci in inutili seghe mentali sulla tutto sommato dovuta pseudo comprensione umana per la vittima che diventa carnefice in senso non più metaforico ma reale. Chi reagisce alle ferite del cuore provocando ferite corporee è un violento o peggio un assassino. Non mi fa pena ma ribrezzo. Tutto qui.


Quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

Voi leggete qualcosa … che io non leggo …
Forse perché l’italiano non è la mia lingua …
Non lo so … 

Ma so, cosa intendo io … 

E ci provo:
Ci sono vari tipi di violenze – fisiche e psicologiche. 
(anche se, le fisiche sono spesso accompagnate da psichiche).

Inoltre, le violenze possono avere vari gradi, vari tipi ecc., e di come vengono
poi superati, dipendono da vari fattori, cioè risorse – interne ed esterne. 

Non conosciamo il retroscena … 
Non conosciamo la storia dell’individuo … 
Non conosciamo l’ambiente ecc.

Però è cosa assodata, che ci sono delle violenze psicologiche – tra cui anche certi
tipi di tradimento – che provocano nella persona un vero trauma. Il trauma può
essere per la persona talmente forte, che lo rivive in continuazione. 
Ed inizia ad assumere una propria dinamica. 

Non riconoscere ciò, significa non riconoscere le malattie mentali, dovuti ai traumi. 

Le reazioni ai traumi possono essere molteplici. Dalla depressione, che può durare degli anni, 
fino a un accumulo talmente alto di sofferenza che si diventa a sua volta carnefici o si pone un punto, una fine. ecc.

Es.: Il bullismo.
Ancora qualche anno fa, era visto come una cosa da ragazzi … sciocchezze … 
ai miei tempi …normale … è sempre esistito … si supera … 

In questo campo sono attiva. 
Non c’è bisogno di riportare il caso estremo di Amanda Todd. 
Ci sono bambini e giovani … che hanno rinunciato, non si alzano neanche più dal letto. 
Perché non capiti, non visti, non percepiti … e i genitori influenti … 
Perché la violenza che hanno subito era psicologica e non fisica … sottile e perfida. 
Solo perché sono un po’ diversi … solo perché … infatti, perché? 

Non c’è nessuna ragione al mondo, che possa giustificare ciò … 
cioè una violenza psicologica verso un’altra persona. 

E ciò vale, per me, per tutti i tipi di violenze psichiche … non esiste una ragione. 

Non è possibile che bisogni puntare una pistola alla testa (legge, norme), 
per far capire e comportare l’individuo correttamente verso il suo prossimo! 

Ed io non sto parlando di questioni di cuore ... ciò avviene, se la persona è 
sincera e ti dice come stanno le cose ... 

Ma di lesione alla persona, alla sua dignità ... ecc. giocare con i sensi ... bruttissima cosa ... 

Certo, ci si sta muovendo in questa direzione … ma la sensibilità manca …


Sono profondamente … fate voi …

Sienne

Ah, mo mi viene in mente. Qualche anno fa, stavo in Spagna presso la mia famiglia – siamo contadini. 
Stavo riportando le mucche dai pascoli a casa, nella stalla. Per fare ciò, c’è un punto, dove bisogna 
attraversare una stradetta di campagna. Una macchina quasi non prende di ponte una mucca … 
urlo alla mucca di muoversi, quella si spaventa e inizia a correre. Non è successo niente. 
Sapete chi avrebbe pagato il danno? Anche se la mucca moriva … io. Ma ci rendiamo conto? … 
Ah, si … è solo una mucca … la macchina, ha certo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Esistono dei limiti invalicabili sui quali non può e non deve mai esserci alcuna possibilità di superarli. Cedere alla sete di vendetta uccidendo chi ci ha tradito è una di quelle cose che rientrano nella casistica tipica del diritto penale e come tale va trattata. Un volgare omicidio senza se  senza ma. Una reazione mostruosa e spropositata. Non crogioliamoci in inutili seghe mentali sulla tutto sommato dovuta pseudo comprensione umana per la vittima che diventa carnefice in senso non più metaforico ma reale. Chi reagisce alle ferite del cuore provocando ferite corporee è un violento o peggio un assassino. Non mi fa pena ma ribrezzo. Tutto qui.


Approvazione illimitata.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Voi leggete qualcosa … che io non leggo …
> Forse perché l’italiano non è la mia lingua …
> ...


Buongiorno, cara SIenne credo che ognuno di noi a prescindere dal ruolo che assume in questo forum (tradito o traditore) abbia subito nella propria vita delle sofferenze causate da comportamenti altrui ( dalla semplice menzogna fine a se stessa e relativa mancanza di rispetto a violenze psicologiche e per alcuni purtroppo fisiche) ... Quando ciò  avviene credo che ognuno di noi, superata la fase della sofferenza più acuta, della rabbia e del rancore che sono inevitabili, debba operare una  scelta chiara che serve a se stesso e non all'altro... Recuperare e mantenere la propria dignità. Se  chi  ha ferito può essere perdonato ( scelta personale e del tutto intima) si cerca di recuperare superando con tenacia  i momenti d debolezza quando la rabbia, il  rancore ed il dubbio ti assalgono...  se invece secondo la propria coscienza si comprende che non saremo più in grado di fidarci dell'altro l'unica strada è allontanarsi da questa persona emotivamente e ove possibile fisicamente. Solo così ci si  distingue dall'altro e si può con forza ristabilire un rispetto e una sana dignità ...... Aggiungo che per me la violenza psicologica continua e la violenza fisica anche se espressa un'unica volta  è da subito motivo d allontanamento e laddove vi siano i requisiti anche  di denuncia alle autorità giudiziarie. Scusate il pippone e buona domenica a tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, cara SIenne credo che ognuno di noi a prescindere dal ruolo che assume in questo forum (tradito o traditore) abbia subito nella propria vita delle sofferenze causate da comportamenti altrui ( dalla semplice menzogna fine a se stessa e relativa mancanza di rispetto a violenze psicologiche e per alcuni purtroppo fisiche) ... Quando ciò  avviene credo che ognuno di noi, superata la fase della sofferenza più acuta, della rabbia e del rancore che sono inevitabili, debba operare una  scelta chiara che serve a se stesso e non all'altro... Recuperare e mantenere la propria dignità. Se  chi  ha ferito può essere perdonato ( scelta personale e del tutto intima) si cerca di recuperare superando con tenacia  i momenti d debolezza quando la rabbia, il  rancore ed il dubbio ti assalgono...  se invece secondo la propria coscienza si comprende che non saremo più in grado di fidarci dell'altro l'unica strada è allontanarsi da questa persona emotivamente e ove possibile fisicamente. Solo così ci si  distingue dall'altro e si può con forza ristabilire un rispetto e una sana dignità ...... Aggiungo che per me la violenza psicologica continua e la violenza fisica anche se espressa un'unica volta  è da subito motivo d allontanamento e laddove vi siano i requisiti anche  di denuncia alle autorità giudiziarie. Scusate il pippone e buona domenica a tutti.


Quale pippone? 
Approvazione illimitata anche a te


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

Vedo una quota di insensibilità e di inettitudine in questo sito, scusate, a alcuni di voi sono solo degli istrioni in un caso e persone che simulano una certa intelligenza utilizzando con cetti altrui rimasticati forse ma alla fin fine sono sempre quelli.   Tendenzialmente il più delle persone ottusamente ragionano per scomparti stagni e stanno dentro quelli, solo che...ma vi rendete conto che state dicendo castronerie? Allora la violenza è inaccettabile, ma quando alla parola violenza viene data la parola "questione di cuore" diventa accettabile. Ma sapete che il dolore di un tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere con le questioni di cuore, quanto con le questioni di fiducia? Che cazzo centra la vendetta ed altro come reazione ad una violenza, chi uccide il partner fedifrago in un raptus perchbè ha scoperto tutto non lo fa mica per vendetta. Ma possibile che vi spariete così tante seghe mentali per giocare con le parole e Sienne che ripete di non essere italiana capisce tutto e senza problemi? Ma vi rendete conto che ci fate la figura deglli stupidi? Con il vostro puntualizzare sulla forma usata e non su il concetto, ma vi rendete conto che finite a sembrare solo un piccolo gruppetto di italiani beoti come pensano all'estero, capaci solo di cavillare. La violenza non è amissibile, ma quando scegli una strada da fare che comporrta violenza non poi lamentarti dell'aver subito violenza.  Farfalla, uso te come sempio, ti rendi conto che hai fatto violenza a tuo marito ed il fatto che lui non sappia non vuol dire che non lo hai fatto oggettivamente. Forse quegli uomini che usano droghe da stupro, forse chi ruba qualcosa e non viene scoperto è meno colpevole di chi viene scoperto? Quindi guardiamo ala conseguenze delle nostre azioni. Conte, tu dici sempre che ragiono come un nazista, invece sappi che la ideologia nazista utlizzava sofismi spinti per dimostrare le sue tesi, io dico solo che la violenza è violenza, punto, non esistono gradi di violenza accettabili e non accettabili, in quanto i risulktati della violenza subita sono soggettivi. Io posso subire alquanto dolor fisico, una donna può darmi degli sberloni che io non agisco e non considero quella una aggressione, una donna può pensare che una sberla sia una aggressione in pieno, quindi tutto si svolge in un campo della sopportabilità, quindi se una persona sa che quello che fa creerebbe un danno ad una persona a cui almeno dice di voler bene...perchè farlo?  Adesso lo scrivo qui, non accetto più nessun paragone ai nazisti, sia ben chiaro, perchè è denigrativo della mia persona e quell'argomento viene fuori ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa di scomodo, che sia in un verso o che in un altro argomento (già visto), quindi stop con lo spargimento di letame.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, cara SIenne credo che ognuno di noi a prescindere dal ruolo che assume in questo forum (tradito o traditore) abbia subito nella propria vita delle sofferenze causate da comportamenti altrui ( dalla semplice menzogna fine a se stessa e relativa mancanza di rispetto a violenze psicologiche e per alcuni purtroppo fisiche) ... Quando ciò  avviene credo che ognuno di noi, superata la fase della sofferenza più acuta, della rabbia e del rancore che sono inevitabili, debba operare una  scelta chiara che serve a se stesso e non all'altro... Recuperare e mantenere la propria dignità. Se  chi  ha ferito può essere perdonato ( scelta personale e del tutto intima) si cerca di recuperare superando con tenacia  i momenti d debolezza quando la rabbia, il  rancore ed il dubbio ti assalgono...  se invece secondo la propria coscienza si comprende che non saremo più in grado di fidarci dell'altro l'unica strada è allontanarsi da questa persona emotivamente e ove possibile fisicamente. Solo così ci si  distingue dall'altro e si può con forza ristabilire un rispetto e una sana dignità ...... Aggiungo che per me la violenza psicologica continua e la violenza fisica anche se espressa un'unica volta  è da subito motivo d allontanamento e laddove vi siano i requisiti anche  di denuncia alle autorità giudiziarie. Scusate il pippone e buona domenica a tutti.


Quoto tutto il pippone


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedo una quota di insensibilità e di inettitudine in questo sito, scusate, a alcuni di voi sono solo degli istrioni in un caso e persone che simulano una certa intelligenza utilizzando con cetti altrui rimasticati forse ma alla fin fine sono sempre quelli.   Tendenzialmente il più delle persone ottusamente ragionano per scomparti stagni e stanno dentro quelli, solo che...ma vi rendete conto che state dicendo castronerie? Allora la violenza è inaccettabile, ma quando alla parola violenza viene data la parola "questione di cuore" diventa accettabile. Ma sapete che il dolore di un tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere con le questioni di cuore, quanto con le questioni di fiducia? Che cazzo centra la vendetta ed altro come reazione ad una violenza, chi uccide il partner fedifrago in un raptus perchbè ha scoperto tutto non lo fa mica per vendetta. Ma possibile che vi spariete così tante seghe mentali per giocare con le parole e Sienne che ripete di non essere italiana capisce tutto e senza problemi? Ma vi rendete conto che ci fate la figura deglli stupidi? Con il vostro puntualizzare sulla forma usata e non su il concetto, ma vi rendete conto che finite a sembrare solo un piccolo gruppetto di italiani beoti come pensano all'estero, capaci solo di cavillare. La violenza non è amissibile, ma quando scegli una strada da fare che comporrta violenza non poi lamentarti dell'aver subito violenza.  Farfalla, uso te come sempio, ti rendi conto che hai fatto violenza a tuo marito ed il fatto che lui non sappia non vuol dire che non lo hai fatto oggettivamente. Forse quegli uomini che usano droghe da stupro, forse chi ruba qualcosa e non viene scoperto è meno colpevole di chi viene scoperto? Quindi guardiamo ala conseguenze delle nostre azioni. Conte, tu dici sempre che ragiono come un nazista, invece sappi che la ideologia nazista utlizzava sofismi spinti per dimostrare le sue tesi, io dico solo che la violenza è violenza, punto, non esistono gradi di violenza accettabili e non accettabili, in quanto i risulktati della violenza subita sono soggettivi. Io posso subire alquanto dolor fisico, una donna può darmi degli sberloni che io non agisco e non considero quella una aggressione, una donna può pensare che una sberla sia una aggressione in pieno, quindi tutto si svolge in un campo della sopportabilità, quindi se una persona sa che quello che fa creerebbe un danno ad una persona a cui almeno dice di voler bene...perchè farlo?  Adesso lo scrivo qui, non accetto più nessun paragone ai nazisti, sia ben chiaro, perchè è denigrativo della mia persona e quell'argomento viene fuori ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa di scomodo, che sia in un verso o che in un altro argomento (già visto), quindi stop con lo spargimento di letame.


Io sono colpevole di averlo tradito. Totalmente colpevole. Se lui scoprendomi ha un raptus e mi uccide lui é totalmente colpevole senza attebuanti e nessuno deve dire che me la sono cercata. NESSUNO.
Nessuno puó incolpare la vittima per il suo assassinio.
Dopodiché che i raptus esistono è innegabile come é innegabile che chi li subisce é solo ed esclusivamente una vittima


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedo una quota di insensibilità e di inettitudine in questo sito, scusate, a alcuni di voi sono solo degli istrioni in un caso e persone che simulano una certa intelligenza utilizzando con cetti altrui rimasticati forse ma alla fin fine sono sempre quelli.   Tendenzialmente il più delle persone ottusamente ragionano per scomparti stagni e stanno dentro quelli, solo che...ma vi rendete conto che state dicendo castronerie? *Allora la violenza è inaccettabile, ma quando alla parola violenza viene data la parola "questione di cuore" diventa accettabile*. Ma sapete che il dolore di un tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere con le questioni di cuore, quanto con le questioni di fiducia? Che cazzo centra la vendetta ed altro come reazione ad una violenza, chi uccide il partner fedifrago in un raptus perchbè ha scoperto tutto non lo fa mica per vendetta. Ma possibile che vi spariete così tante seghe mentali per giocare con le parole e Sienne che ripete di non essere italiana capisce tutto e senza problemi? Ma vi rendete conto che ci fate la figura deglli stupidi? Con il vostro puntualizzare sulla forma usata e non su il concetto, ma vi rendete conto che finite a sembrare solo un piccolo gruppetto di italiani beoti come pensano all'estero, capaci solo di cavillare. La violenza non è amissibile, ma quando scegli una strada da fare che comporrta violenza non poi lamentarti dell'aver subito violenza.  Farfalla, uso te come sempio, ti rendi conto che hai fatto violenza a tuo marito ed il fatto che lui non sappia non vuol dire che non lo hai fatto oggettivamente. Forse quegli uomini che usano droghe da stupro, forse chi ruba qualcosa e non viene scoperto è meno colpevole di chi viene scoperto? Quindi guardiamo ala conseguenze delle nostre azioni. Conte, tu dici sempre che ragiono come un nazista, invece sappi che la ideologia nazista utlizzava sofismi spinti per dimostrare le sue tesi, io dico solo che la violenza è violenza, punto, non esistono gradi di violenza accettabili e non accettabili, in quanto i risulktati della violenza subita sono soggettivi. Io posso subire alquanto dolor fisico, una donna può darmi degli sberloni che io non agisco e non considero quella una aggressione, una donna può pensare che una sberla sia una aggressione in pieno, quindi tutto si svolge in un campo della sopportabilità, quindi se una persona sa che quello che fa creerebbe un danno ad una persona a cui almeno dice di voler bene...perchè farlo?  Adesso lo scrivo qui, non accetto più nessun paragone ai nazisti, sia ben chiaro, perchè è denigrativo della mia persona e quell'argomento viene fuori ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa di scomodo, che sia in un verso o che in un altro argomento (già visto), quindi stop con lo spargimento di letame.


ma è una tua affermazione o lo imputi agli altri... ??? Ma quando maiiii


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma è una tua affermazione o lo imputi agli altri... ??? Ma quando maiiii


Infatti sterminare i giudei, mica era violenza no?
Uccidere e schiavizzare i nemici non è violenza no?

Al 21 marzo sono passati 5 anni da quando lei lo tradì.

Mi sa che il reato dovrebbe andare in prescrizion....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [...] Se  chi  ha ferito può essere perdonato ( scelta personale e del tutto intima) si cerca di recuperare superando con tenacia  i momenti d debolezza quando la rabbia, il  rancore ed il dubbio ti assalgono...  se invece secondo la propria coscienza si comprende che non saremo più in grado di fidarci dell'altro l'unica strada è allontanarsi da questa persona emotivamente e ove possibile fisicamente. Solo così ci si  distingue dall'altro e si può con forza ristabilire un rispetto e una sana dignità [...]


approvo il tuo pippone :up:


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2013)

Ciao fiammetta 

Finalmente, qualcuno che mi spiega … credo, che stia iniziando a capire. 

Io non sto parlando per me o di me. Che sia ben chiaro. 

Ma, come osservatrice, di ciò che mi circonda …

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho avuto e continuo ad avere, una fortuna “fottuta” …
(e già solo questa parola mi rende molto triste … fortuna), 
perché ho risorse interne e esterne, ma non tutti ne hanno. 

Quello che tu riporti, per me, rientra più o meno nella normalità – è la vita. 

Il mio sguardo, va verso coloro, che rimangono intrappolati, che non hanno questa fottuta fortuna. 
E non sono pochi … e non sono io a dirlo …

basta guardare i guadagni delle case farmaceutiche, che riguardano i psicofarmaci …
basta prendere in considerazione che l’anno scorso sono morte 127 donne 
per mano dei loro mariti, ex-mariti … ex-fidanzati … 
nonostante molti abbiano in precedenza, denunciato … cercato aiuto …
basta prendere in considerazione, che da quando c’è la legge anti-stalking, 
le vittime di femminicidio sono aumentate … perché che vuoi proibire qualcosa a qualcuno che è malato … 
quello lo devi curare …
l’aumento continuo dei burn-out …
l’aumento costante di depressione e di comportamenti autolesivi tra i giovani …
ecc. ecc. ecc.

Qua c’è qualcosa che non va … i conti non tornano … 
ma stiamo migliorando o peggiorando?

Tolgo lo sguardo da questo scenario … e cosa vedo?

Haa, che bello! Che scenario fantastico … da anni … 
comportamenti sregolati, corruzione ecc.  senza conseguenze e niente … 
sul palco della politica ecc. Qual è il messaggio? 
Quasi, quasi … è un’istigazione … mi sembra che quasi tutto sia permesso … 
Tu credi veramente, che ciò non influisca sulla nostra coscienza? 

Cioè … tutto questo apre una porta … c’è uno spazio libero … 
dove si può dire di tutto e di più … dalle più varie e assurde interpretazioni 
su questi fenomeni … dalla negazione totale, alla minimizzazione, 
alla strumentalizzazione per coprire i propri interessi, ipocrisie ecc., 

Perciò, la mia domanda … ma la radice o le radici di tanto male … 
dove stanno? Quali sono? ...

Ma qua, conviene andare nella giungla! 
Almeno lì , sai a cosa vai incontro … le regole sono chiare …  ...



sienne


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Esistono dei limiti invalicabili sui quali non può e non deve mai esserci alcuna possibilità di superarli. Cedere alla sete di vendetta uccidendo chi ci ha tradito è una di quelle cose che rientrano nella casistica tipica del diritto penale e come tale va trattata. Un volgare omicidio senza se  senza ma. Una reazione mostruosa e spropositata. Non crogioliamoci in inutili seghe mentali sulla tutto sommato dovuta pseudo comprensione umana per la vittima che diventa carnefice in senso non più metaforico ma reale. Chi reagisce alle ferite del cuore provocando ferite corporee è un violento o peggio un assassino. Non mi fa pena ma ribrezzo. Tutto qui.



quoto!

e aggiungo che è da un po' che viviamo nell'epoca in cui è riconosciuto persino il danno biologico ed esistenziale!


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

Farfalla, quindi se tu metti in conto che una tua azione possa ferire tuo marito e lo possa far impazzire è colpa solo sua che lui ha avuto quella reazione alla tua violenza? Farfalla, per me tu non sai cosa significhi essere responsabile. Tu sei responsabile delle reazioni dirette di un tuo gesto. Poniamo che un traditore venga scoperto ed in quel momento per difendersi attacca il tradito che è davvero debole, se il tradito viene colpito ancor di più nella sua intimità e si lancia giù dal terrazzo, sai che è responsabilità del traditore il suo gesto e si finisce in galera per "incitamento al suicidio" secondo l'articolo 580 dl codice penale? Non conosco nessun traditore che scoperto sappia gestirre la situazione, quindi carissimi traditori, siete tutti responsabili di quello che quella stronzissima persona farà come diretta reazione. E Farfalla, spero che tu non creda davvero che il portare una persona ad una evidentre esasperazione non possa renderti responsabile verso te stessa della tua azione, perchè ti ricordo che se tuo marito fosse preso da raptus in quel momento, tu saresti bella che morta e lui potrebbe anche avere la pena ridotta di molta per infermità mentale temporanea in quanto affetto da raptus. C'è poco da scherzare sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, solo il caro herr Conte, nostro furher è capace di credere alle sue fandonie sui suoi ebrei colpevoli di chisssà quali crimini lui vorrebbe fare.


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto!  e aggiungo che è da un po' che viviamo nell'epoca in cui è riconosciuto persino il danno biologico ed esistenziale!


  In realtà è una baggianata, non viene riconosciuto quasi mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao fiammetta
> 
> Finalmente, qualcuno che mi spiega … credo, che stia iniziando a capire.
> 
> ...


Ciao SIenne  è un piacere leggerti e il tuo modo di scrivere mi fa venire in mente una mia cara e giovane amica che tra poco se ne andrà in America a lavorare in un'associazione umanitaria e già il pensiero che non potrò confrontarmi con lei come prima perché sarà impegnatissima mi mette malinconia ... Scusa  se sono andata ot ma è il primo pensiero che mi è venuto in mente mentre leggevo il tuo post, la stessa veemenza passionale espressa però con un linguaggio semplice e lieve  concordo con tutto quanto hai scritto aggiungo però che proprio perché il momento storico a livello etico, economico e sociale è forse uno dei peggiori dal dopoguerra ad oggi ognuno deve fare la sua parte e mantenere saldi dentro di se i valori imprescindibili che intende difendere e che per me sono essenzialmente rispetto,onestà e convivenza civile.....è se il mio intervento fosse ritenuto troppo accademico o banale ....pazienza me ne farò certamente una ragione


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao SIenne  è un piacere leggerti e il tuo modo di scrivere mi fa venire in mente una mia cara e giovane amica che tra poco se ne andrà in America a lavorare in un'associazione umanitaria e già il pensiero che non potrò confrontarmi con lei come prima perché sarà impegnatissima mi mette malinconia ... Scusa  se sono andata ot ma è il primo pensiero che mi è venuto in mente mentre leggevo il tuo post, la stessa veemenza passionale espressa però con un linguaggio semplice e lieve  concordo con tutto quanto hai scritto aggiungo però che proprio perché il momento storico a livello etico, economico e sociale è forse uno dei peggiori dal dopoguerra ad oggi ognuno deve fare la sua parte e mantenere saldi dentro di se i valori imprescindibili che intende difendere e che per me sono essenzialmente rispetto,onestà e convivenza civile.....è se il mio intervento fosse ritenuto troppo accademico o banale ....pazienza me ne farò certamente una ragione


Ciao,

Fiammetta ... 

grazie ...  ...

non puoi neanche immaginare come io in questo momento, 
non mi senta sola  ... mi da una forza e carica ... a proseguire ...

io guardo ciò che mi circonda ... sono figlia di contadini ... 

e vedo ... che anche il più piccolo seme, 
riesce a farsi strada tra le pietre o nella terra più arida ... e sboccia ... 

che i cambiamenti di temperatura, riescono a spaccare le rocce ...

non sono frasi fatte ... 
da lì sò, che tutto e possibile ... sia nel fare, che nel rialzarsi ...

ti auguro una buona serata

sienne


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Fiammetta,

ho dimenticato ...

salutami la tua amica ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele esempio estremo:

Il padre di Erika 

Che ha una figlia che gli ha ucciso sua moglie e suo figlio.

Eppure lui non le ha torto un capello, anzi.

Anzi....


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele esempio estremo:
> 
> Il padre di Erika
> 
> ...


Ma poteva Conte, poteva, forse non leggi bene, ma non dico che un tradimento vada sempre a finire nel sangue, dico semplicemente che se inneschi una serie di condizioni che possono portare a quello, anche se la scampi non hai motivo di lamentarti della situazione e stop. Per te il padre di Erika è più normale perchè non le ha torto un capello o sarebbe stato più normale se l'avesse presa a schiaffi? Più normale la seconda avendo lei sterminato la famiglia, ma è una malata di mente, sperando che possa soffrire abbastanza.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> In realtà è una baggianata, non viene riconosciuto quasi mai.



ti racconto le news di uno degli scandali della mia città:
 lui, sposato, ammazza l'amante traditrice e si suicida
i genitori di lei chiedono 3 milioni di danni alla moglie e alla figlia di lui


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*daniele*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma hai letto quello che accade a me?la merdaccia del forum?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma poteva Conte, poteva, forse non leggi bene, ma non dico che un tradimento vada sempre a finire nel sangue, dico semplicemente che se inneschi una serie di condizioni che possono portare a quello, anche se la scampi non hai motivo di lamentarti della situazione e stop. Per te il padre di Erika è più normale perchè non le ha torto un capello o sarebbe stato più normale se l'avesse presa a schiaffi? Più normale la seconda avendo lei sterminato la famiglia, ma è una malata di mente, sperando che possa soffrire abbastanza.


Per me il padre di Erika è un grandissimo uomo.
Uno che ha tirato fuori le palle necessarie.

Uno che non si è perso dietro a fronzoli e vendette e ripicche che tanto i morti non risorgono
ma che ha dato prova di sapersi concentrare su quello che davvero conta.

Una figlia superstite.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me il padre di Erika è un grandissimo uomo.
> Uno che ha tirato fuori le palle necessarie.
> 
> Uno che non si è perso dietro a fronzoli e vendette e ripicche che tanto i morti non risorgono
> ...


Si peccato che non è superstite ad un teremoto , peccato che quella merda di donna abbia ucciso a coltellate una madre e il povero fratellino,ma certo un grande uomo,come te.Andresti censuarato ogni due per tre,non perchè sia giusto censurare,perchè credo sia giusto non offendere la nostra intelligenza!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me il padre di Erika è un grandissimo uomo.
> Uno che ha tirato fuori le palle necessarie.
> 
> Uno che non si è perso dietro a fronzoli e vendette e ripicche che tanto i morti non risorgono
> ...



ah be certo...


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ah be certo...


Questo è matto da legare...e sono serio!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è matto da legare...e sono serio!


io non ho parole..


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io non ho parole..


Questo non sta bene,c'è da preoccuparsi,che fosse coglione ok,ma adesso sta andando troppo oltre...!


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo non sta bene,c'è da preoccuparsi,che fosse coglione ok,ma adesso sta andando troppo oltre...!


No oscuro, sono io il nazista, no???


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> No oscuro, sono io il nazista, no???


tu puoi essere eccessivo,ma questo sta esagerando veramente,io credo che non stia bene,il padre di erika una grande uomo?


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tu puoi essere eccessivo,ma questo sta esagerando veramente,io credo che non stia bene,il padre di erika una grande uomo?


io non capisco come un padre possa arrivare a perdonare una cosa simile... con tutto l'amore che si può provare per un figlio


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tu puoi essere eccessivo,ma questo sta esagerando veramente,io credo che non stia bene,il padre di erika una grande uomo?



Lungi da me qualsiasi tipo di valutazione sul padre di Erika, ma se tu leggessi il suo comportamento nella chiave della cristianità lo troveresti lodevole.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io non capisco come un padre possa arrivare a perdonare una cosa simile... con tutto l'amore che si può provare per un figlio


Può anche perdonare non mi sento di giudicare,ma definirlo un grande....!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lungi da me qualsiasi tipo di valutazione sul padre di Erika, ma se tu leggessi il suo comportamento nella chiave della cristianità lo troveresti lodevole.


Sono un pessimo cristiano e sono molto preoccuapato per i conte!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Sono un pessimo cristiano* e sono molto preoccuapato per i conte!


Io non lo sono affatto.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lungi da me qualsiasi tipo di valutazione sul padre di Erika, ma se tu leggessi il suo comportamento nella chiave della cristianità lo troveresti lodevole.


Un figlio si può amare e perdonare, ma bisogna metterlo davanti alla realtà di quello che ha fatto, quella ragazza ha sterminato una famiglia, ma soprattutto ha ucciso il suo fratellino picolo e non colpevole di nulla...per uccidere un piccolo così si dovrebbe solo essere curata da qui fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, perchè tale ragazza è evidentemente una minorata mentale.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non lo sono affatto.


Erika avrà avuto un padre come il conte fidati.....!


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non capisco come un padre possa arrivare a perdonare una cosa simile... con tutto l'amore che si può provare per un figlio


sinceramente simy non saprei..
innanzitutto una figlia per commettere una cosa del genere normale non è...qualche serio problema di forndo che cova esiste...
certamente avrei dei risentimenti...da madre...mi chiederei il perchè..
ma alla fine forse non l'abbandonerei a se stessa...
 perchè è sempre mia figlia...
stò un pò in bilico a riguardo...
è una situazione troppo complicata...



mi sono venuti i brividi.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sinceramente simy non saprei..
> innanzitutto una figlia per commettere una cosa del genere normale non è...qualche serio problema di forndo che cova esiste...
> certamente avrei dei risentimenti...da madre...mi chiederei il perchè..
> ma alla fine forse non l'abbandonerei a se stessa...
> ...


non dico che vada abbandonata..per carità..
ma nemmeno far finta di nulla


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non dico che vada abbandonata..per carità..
> ma nemmeno far finta di nulla


Stiamo parlando di una pischella,che per soldi ha preso a coltellate un povero bimbo massacrandolo,forse non è chiaro,io dico che il conte andrebbe censururato al più presto e accompagnato ad un centri di igiene mentale e non scherzo quando è troppo è troppo!


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di una pischella,che per soldi ha preso a coltellate un povero bimbo massacrandolo,forse non è chiaro,io dico che il conte andrebbe censururato al più presto e accompagnato ad un centri di igiene mentale e non scherzo quando è troppo è troppo!


No carissimo, vado io censurato ed accompagnato in centri di igiene mentale, mi accompagni? Io però solitamente non uccido un bambino per due soldi...ma sono malato mentale.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un figlio si può amare e perdonare, ma bisogna metterlo davanti alla realtà di quello che ha fatto, quella ragazza ha sterminato una famiglia, ma soprattutto ha ucciso il suo fratellino picolo e non colpevole di nulla...per uccidere un piccolo così si dovrebbe solo essere curata da qui fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, perchè tale ragazza è evidentemente una minorata mentale.


Infatti è andata in carcere.
E nessuno le ha detto brava.

Però se io fossi suo padre mi direi.

Lei è l'ultimo briciolo di famiglia che mi è rimasta.

Se mi comporto come lei, questa ragazza non imparerà mai niente....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No carissimo, vado io censurato ed accompagnato in centri di igiene mentale, mi accompagni? Io però solitamente non uccido un bambino per due soldi...ma sono malato mentale.


In te parla sempre la rabbia: 
In me no.

Ecco perchè io nel compiere certe cose so essere glaciale.
Tu invece ci rimetteresti i nervi e quel briciolo di equilibrio che ti è rimasto.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

la vendetta … la vendetta … 

un sentimento vecchio quanto l’uomo … 

secondo me, ci sono due zone: quella lecita … e quella non lecita 
(non per niente, abbiamo messo in mano ad un’istanzia superiore questo compito)

Cioè affinché ci troviamo in cose quotidiane … uno scherzetto ci sta. 
Serve a mettere in equilibrio … e nei rapporti umani ciò può essere importante … 
Può servire a se stessi per rimettere a posto il senso di giustizia e
può servire agli altri per capire dover stanno i limiti 
(anche se io credo, basta dirlo … e ridere …) 

Credo, che nella vendetta quotidiana ci debbano essere due criteri, per non aprire una spirale senza fine ecc. 
essere in rapporto al torto subito e avvenire dopo poco tempo …
e dovrebbe avere un’estetica. Cioè creativa, originale, elegante con dell’umore 
(non per deridere, ma portare l’altra parte a ridere … anche un po’ su se stesso … ma questa è arte).


Sai Daniele, credo di aver capito, dove il Conte vede “Das dritte Reich”, 
nei tuoi ragionamenti … 

La tua sete di vendetta cova un tornaconto personale e solo personale … 
(oltre a te, a chi giova questa vendetta? … )
ti porta a dividere chi deve pagare e chi no … 
ti porta a volerti innalzare come giudice del bene e del male … 

tutto ciò potrebbe avere due ragioni  
o sei molto sensibile o sei molto … come dire … padre padrone … 

rifletti a cosa serve il tornaconto nell’ambito della mafia … 

rifletti, a come portare avanti un discorso, per diminuire ad altri questo danno …

rapporto tra egoismo … e sensibilità verso gli altri … 

così ... tanto per ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

Che volto ha un assassino? Che volto ha un assassino redento, pentito, tornato a respirare l’aria della libertà?

Devono essere queste le domande che l’altra sera hanno tenuto i telespettatori davanti al televisore a far impennare l’auditel per Matrix. Ma un assassino è un uomo che spesso ha la stessa faccia mite del vicino di casa, del figlio gentile del tuo panettiere.

Omar Favaro, che assieme ad Erika Nardo il 21 febbraio 2001 uccise a coltellate la mamma e il fratellino di lei, Susy e Gianluca, di 11 anni, a un anno dal suo rilascio e a poche settimane dal rilascio di Erika, non ha resistito al richiamo della TV e ha deciso di confessarsi davanti alle telecamere di MATRIX, intervistato dal giornalista Alessio Vinci.

Ci è sembrato un uomo che ha scontato la pena degli uomini ma che non finirà mai di scontare la pena che gli ha inflitto la sua coscienza. I particolari del delitto poteva risparmiarceli, come quel racconto dettagliato che pareva ancora una volta dividere le colpe tra i due in modo da far pesare la bilancia più dall’altra parte che dalla sua.  Ci sono cose che hanno bisogno di pudore e silenzio. A che pro, raccontarci che Erika voleva uccidere anche il padre, perché infliggere a quell’uomo che con inumana fede e amore, ha perdonato, accolto, seguito quella figlia ogni giorno della sua vita, questo ricordo pubblico?

Mi veniva da implorare pietà, pietà per i vivi, per l’ing. Nardo, marito cui hanno ucciso la moglie, padre a cui hanno ucciso il figlio e padre anche di  chi ha compiuto quel gesto. Pietà per Erika, figlia assassina che le cronache rivelano ora essere donna rinata, figlia amata oltre la misura umana, da un padre che non l’ha mai abbandonata un istante.

Il giornalista ha chiesto a Omar perché non sia andato all’estero, perché presentarsi in TV dando un volto a quel nome e lui ha risposto che non vuole scappare, ha una donna che lo ama, che ama l’uomo che è ora e vuole vivere, lavorare, formarsi una famiglia, non è facile e forse han creduto che la Tv potesse aiutarli a trovare una nuova dimensione, o almeno un lavoro.

Mentre la pubblicità, impietosa, sempre uguale a se stessa qualunque cosa accada, scorreva sullo schermo ho pensato alle parole di San Paolo: “Vagliate tutto e trattenete ciò che vale” e mi son detta che la cosa da salvare di tutta quella storia raccontata in tv è la possibilità che ci è stata data di fare nostro il ricordo del gesto di una madre, l’ultimo gesto disperato che pareva voler salvare sua figlia prima che se stessa.

La testimonianza resa con la vita, di una donna che mentre moriva per mano di sua figlia diceva: “Ti perdono”.
Quel - ti perdono -  prima di morire, rappresenta la condanna e allo stesso tempo la possibilità di resurrezione per quella adolescente inquieta divenuta ora donna.

Quel “ti perdono” è per noi che lo abbiamo ascoltato, pronunciato da Omar, la testimonianza di un amore grande, quasi disumano, che offre a tutti noi la possibilità di guardare a quella madre come la testimone di un amore che salva anche la più grande atrocità. 



Ho copiato incollato questo post perchè linkarlo avrebbe portato a delle polemioche senza senso ,per me almeno...
Io perdono e questo mi basta per stare bene ...
Si nota invece il rancore di chi è senza tolleranza ...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la vendetta … la vendetta …
> 
> ...


sienne a proposito di tedesco
sai che mio nonno materno
il mio adorato nonno materno
nacque nel 1907 a san gallo?

tornarono in Italia nel 1914
per paura di persecuzioni...


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Luna piena*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Che volto ha un assassino? Che volto ha un assassino redento, pentito, tornato a respirare l’aria della libertà?
> 
> Devono essere queste le domande che l’altra sera hanno tenuto i telespettatori davanti al televisore a far impennare l’auditel per Matrix. Ma un assassino è un uomo che spesso ha la stessa faccia mite del vicino di casa, del figlio gentile del tuo panettiere.
> 
> ...


Io penso a quel povero bimbo massacrato con decine di coltellate al quale è stato tolto ogni futuro,perdono una beata fava!


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso a quel povero bimbo massacrato con decine di coltellate al quale è stato tolto ogni futuro,perdono una beata fava!


Anche io, augurando a loro la condanna peggiore del mondo, quella di non riuscire a dormire bene fino alla fine dei loro giorni. Non possono espiare in vita la immonda cazzata che hanno fatto.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Anche io, augurando a loro la condanna peggiore del mondo, quella di non riuscire a dormire bene fino alla fine dei loro giorni. Non possono espiare in vita la immonda cazzata che hanno fatto.


Io non riesco a perdonare una cosa simile,sono una merdaccia,ho una pena per quel povero bambino che si è preso una serie di coltellate,per soldi da due poveri dementi,anzi facciamo da due delinquenti che rende l'idea.Io dovrei provare pietà per quei due debosciati?io provo pietà per le due vittime punto!Senza parole!


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sienne a proposito di tedesco
> sai che mio nonno materno
> il mio adorato nonno materno
> nacque nel 1907 a san gallo?
> ...


Ciao Conte,

me l'avevi detto ... si.

queste storie, uno se li porta nel sangue ... 

io porto quella di Franco ... 

sienne  ...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che volto ha un assassino? Che volto ha un assassino redento, pentito, tornato a respirare l’aria della libertà?
> 
> Devono essere queste le domande che l’altra sera hanno tenuto i telespettatori davanti al televisore a far impennare l’auditel per Matrix. Ma un assassino è un uomo che spesso ha la stessa faccia mite del vicino di casa, del figlio gentile del tuo panettiere.
> 
> ...


Si trattenere quel che vale
Me ne sto proprio rendendo conto
A causa della situazione in cui versa mia sorella.

Come dici sempre tu
all'improvviso tutto può cambiare.

Siamo lontani da che si è sposata, i nostri rapporti non sono MAI stati buoni, e quando lei è venuta in cerca di me per certi problemi con suo marito, piuttosto gravi, io le ho chiuso la porta in faccia dicendole, colpa tua e del tuo carattere di merda, colpa della tua cattiveria.

Manco io so bene dove sia la sua casa, e in ventitrè anni ci sarò andato 3 volte solo in occasione della nascita di qualche nipote.

Mio padre ha sempre sofferto per la nostra famiglia non unita dove appunto tre fratelli sono ognuno per i cassi propri.

Poi a dicembre mi chiama e mi dice guarda che abbiamo un grosso problema con tua sorella.
Ha un cancro al pancreas, già 4 metastati al fegato, e dicono che le resta qualche mese di vita.

E così ci siamo riuniti in questa occasione.
E nessuno ha proprio in mente di parlare di screzi e torti, tutte cagate che si sono sciolte al sole.

Mia sorella ha esattamente un anno meno di me: compie oggi 45 anni.
Sposata giovanissima ha tre figli di 24, 18, e 16.

Ma in pratica è dal 1990 che non so più nulla di lei.
Ma adesso si è molto attaccata a me.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Sermy*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> me l'avevi detto ... si.
> 
> ...


Se rimanevano li in italia ci sarebbe no stronzo di meno...!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si trattenere quel che vale
> Me ne sto proprio rendendo conto
> A causa della situazione in cui versa mia sorella.
> 
> ...


In effetti non mi meraviglia che avete famiglie così disgregate.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> me l'avevi detto ... si.
> 
> ...


Cavoli ho mio zio che vive a Barcellona.
Dice che la babbana 

è finita!

Ma dopo Franco era na sagra là....


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso a quel povero bimbo massacrato con decine di coltellate al quale è stato tolto ogni futuro,perdono una beata fava!


Sai oscuro 
sei fortunato ad essere cosi sicuro di te e delle persone 
che senti vicine ...
anche perchè alla prima che ti combinano tolleranza zero...
e fai bene ma mi sembra un discorso molto egoistico e visto che l'egoista 
non sei tu non mi sembri coerente...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lungi da me qualsiasi tipo di valutazione sul padre di Erika, ma se tu leggessi il suo comportamento *nella chiave della cristianità lo* troveresti lodevole.


Si certo
io mi metto al posto di quel bimbo e mi sentirei rinnegato da mio padre


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai oscuro
> sei fortunato ad essere cosi sicuro di te e delle persone
> che senti vicine ...
> anche perchè alla prima che ti combinano tolleranza zero...
> ...


Tolleranza zero?dipende cosa c'è da tollerare,la morte di un povero bimbo innocente massacrato da una ventina di coltellate faccio fatica a tollerarla,a voi riesce meglio forse,quindi sarei egoista perchè non concepisco che si possa morire in quel modo per mano di una sorella delinquente e del suo fidanzatino malato?Allora sono egoista,però credo che troppo tolleranza sia molto preoccupante ed il conte incomincia a preoccuparmi sul serio,io pensavo fosse solo coglione..invece...!


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Troppa tolleranza è un male, Erika ed Omar non meritano tolleranza, come loro non ne hanno avuta con chi hanno massacrato.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un figlio si può amare e perdonare, ma bisogna metterlo davanti alla realtà di quello che ha fatto, quella ragazza ha sterminato una famiglia, ma soprattutto ha ucciso il suo fratellino picolo e non colpevole di nulla...per uccidere un piccolo così si dovrebbe solo essere curata da qui fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, perchè tale ragazza è evidentemente una minorata mentale.



Verde mio

Non svenire:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli ho mio zio che vive a Barcellona.
> Dice che la babbana
> 
> è finita!
> ...


Ciao Conte,

mi dispiace tanto per tua sorella. 

con la parte italiana, che ho dovuto chiudere ... 
quando è nata mia figlia niente ... pensavo, 
che forse dopo tanto tempo, si poteva trovare un punto d'incontro ... 
ma non è stato così ... neanche gli auguri ... niente. 

ma nella tua storia non è stato così ... 
nel punto di vita (nascite) e fine ... vi ritrovate ... 

i legami non hanno spazio e tempo ... 
o ci sono, nonostante tutto, o non ci sono ... 

nonostante tutto, un pensiero d'augurio per oggi a tua sorella ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Troppa tolleranza è un male, Erika ed Omar non meritano tolleranza, come loro non ne hanno avuta con chi hanno massacrato.


A me è passata la voglia di ridere,io penso che veramente il conte e luna siano malati,perchè è inaccettabile non pensare a quel povero bimbo,è pazzesco!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Troppa tolleranza è un male, Erika ed Omar non meritano tolleranza, come loro non ne hanno avuta con chi hanno massacrato.



verde mio


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> verde mio


Forse non è neanche questo,non è che dobbiamo metterci sul piano di quei due delinquenti,è proprio che è inaccettabile una cosa del genere,anche per rispetto di quei poveri due che hanno perso la vita,ma come cazzo si può?


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Se Erika ed Omar sono dementi...allora la libertà non fa per loro, se invece sono normali...allora sono due mostri. C'è una possibilità di redenzione? Si, ma questi due vogliono farsi una famiglia e bla bla bla...l'unica redenzione è farsi un culo tanto per il prossimo fino a che non crepano.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se Erika ed Omar sono dementi...allora la libertà non fa per loro, se invece sono normali...allora sono due mostri. C'è una possibilità di redenzione? Si, ma questi due vogliono farsi una famiglia e bla bla bla...l'unica redenzione è farsi un culo tanto per il prossimo fino a che non crepano.


Sembra incredibile ma smeralderei anche questo


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tolleranza zero?dipende cosa c'è da tollerare,la morte di un povero bimbo innocente massacrato da una ventina di coltellate faccio fatica a tollerarla,a voi riesce meglio forse,quindi sarei egoista perchè non concepisco che si possa morire in quel modo per mano di una sorella delinquente e del suo fidanzatino malato?Allora sono egoista,però credo che troppo tolleranza sia molto preoccupante ed il conte incomincia a preoccuparmi sul serio,io pensavo fosse solo coglione..invece...!



era comunque unesempio estermo
come da titolo 3d



Daniele ha detto:


> Troppa tolleranza è un male, Erika ed Omar non meritano tolleranza, come loro non ne hanno avuta con chi hanno massacrato.



Mi stupiosce che tu non capisca dopo che fai cosi fatica a farti capire nei tuoi esempi...
non ho detto che quello che hanno fatto sia sorvolabile ma se  la madre in punto di morte per pugno 
della figlia è riuscita a perdonare e se il padre l'ha ripresa con se perdonandola ....
chi siamo noi per giudicare queste persone 
invece di giudicare l'atto in se dovremmo puittosto star vicino al padre e non farlo passare per un coglione...

non so se mi spiego....

Sto vivendo ora in casa un caso (non estremo) di tradimento ,menzogne e sotterfugi rivolte ad una persona a me molto vicina e invece , lei ha fatto la sua  scelta e vuole star vicino e cercare di recuperare una persona ,il che anche se non m i trova d'accordo invece di trovarsi un muro di lamentele vicino preferisco che sappia che vicino ha quelcuno che se dovesse ricadere almeno la ammortizza...


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> era comunque unesempio estermo
> come da titolo 3d
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quale esempio estremo?una cazzatta estrema,poi con tutto il rispetto parliamo di due omicidi con le aggravanti del caso,un bimbo massacrato e dovremmo capire chi tollera?ma che cazzo dici?


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra incredibile ma smeralderei anche questo


Questo pese andrà sempre così perchè è fatto da gente così....!Non si tratta di opinioni diverse,ma di buon senso!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Poi*

Ma la moglie del conte legge quello che cazzo scrive il marito qui?:unhappy:Ma è contenta di avere una persona così dentro casa? A me piacerebbe scambiarci due parole,per capire,per provare a capire cosa c'è dietro...!


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Troppa tolleranza è un male, Erika ed Omar non meritano tolleranza, *come loro non ne hanno avuta con chi hanno massacrato*.


ma allora ci mettiamo sullo stesso piano,la tolleranza parte da chi ha la ragione (buon senso) dalla sua parte.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale esempio estremo?una cazzatta estrema,poi con tutto il rispetto parliamo di due omicidi con le aggravanti del caso,un bimbo massacrato e dovremmo capire chi tollera?ma che cazzo dici?



si hai ragione tu 
come dimenticarmi quanta saggezza porti sulle tue spalle 
dopo tutto quello  che hai passato ....
sei stato il ragazzo della via gluck, traditore pentito redento, provato in tutti i modi dalla vita
avercene come te è che ho la memoria corta ...
ti bacerei anche il culo peccato che puzza  come il mio ...


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Appunto*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora ci mettiamo sullo stesso piano,la tolleranza parte da chi ha la ragione (buon senso) dalla sua parte.


Appunto,mettersi sullo stesso piano no,ma neanche tollerare...!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora ci mettiamo sullo stesso piano,la tolleranza parte da chi ha la ragione (buon senso) dalla sua parte.


La tolleranza è un conto, la pacca sulle spalle e la possibilità di ricominciare è mancare di rispetto a un bambino di 8 anni


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

al bambino si fa giustizia applicando una legge civile che punta alla rieducazione.non è la vendetta che può sanare un delitto del genere.
bisogna allontanarsene, non farsi inglobare dalla barbarie





farfalla ha detto:


> La tolleranza è un conto, la pacca sulle spalle e la possibilità di ricominciare è mancare di rispetto a un bambino di 8 anni


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> si hai ragione tu
> come dimenticarmi quanta saggezza porti sulle tue spalle
> dopo tutto quello  che hai passato ....
> sei stato il ragazzo della via gluck, traditore pentito redento, provato in tutti i modi dalla vita
> ...


Sono solo uno che ha imparato dai propri errori,e francamente sti cazzi di omar ed erika io avrei buttato le chiavi del carcere,mi dispiace e tantissimo solo per quella povera mamma e quel povero bambino al quale è stato tolto violentemente un futuro,il vostro problema è recuperare quei due delinquenti,il mio problema è per quelle due povere vittime,ma io sono egoista e voi siete moderni...!Credo che il tuo culo puzza più del mio,sono sicuro!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> La tolleranza è un conto, la pacca sulle spalle e la possibilità di ricominciare è mancare di rispetto a un bambino di 8 anni


Puzza il culo pure a te allora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

difronte a certe cose ... 
non ho parole ... 

mi chiedo, ma cosa è stato a far andare tutto in quella direzione?
cosa cera, di così ammalato nel loro pensiero e petto?
punire? certamente ... ma come? quale pena, può arrivare ad uguagliare ciò? 

nessuna. 

e allora? ... 

lascio i pensieri ad altri ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> difronte a certe cose ...
> non ho parole ...
> ...


Puzza il culo pure a te?:mrgreen:Ma dai non esageriamo su,infondo hanno solo trucidato due persone con una cinquantina di coltellate,e cazzo tanto prima o poi dovevano morire no?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono solo uno che ha imparato dai propri errori,e francamente sti cazzi di omar ed erika io avrei buttato le chiavi del carcere,mi dispiace e tantissimo solo per quella povera mamma e quel povero bambino al quale è stato tolto violentemente un futuro,il vostro problema è recuperare quei due delinquenti,il mio problema è per quelle due povere vittime,ma io sono egoista e voi siete moderni...!*Credo che il tuo culo puzza più del mio*,sono sicuro!



infatti questo è il tuo problema
un pò cpome dire l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde ma all'opposto....


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti questo è il tuo problema
> un pò cpome dire l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde ma all'opposto....


non ho capito:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Be*



lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti questo è il tuo problema
> un pò cpome dire l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde ma all'opposto....


Io creo che la puzza del vostro culo è un problema vostro e secondo me anche molto serio ormai...!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Era un esempio estremo di chi è riuscito a perdonare. Perdono per me difficilissimo ma possibile. E' sempre la figlia. Che ne sappiamo noi dei rapporti famigliari di quali problemi psicologici avesse già dimostrato la ragazza e di come fossero stati o non fossero stati affrontati? Noi personalmente non dobbiamo perdonare. Noi dobbiamo solo chiedere che la giustizia faccia il suo corso e che sia applicata da persone competenti. Personalmente perdono cose perdonabili e non le imperdonabili ma sempre secondo il mio sentire, come tutti. Non riesco a immedesimarmi nel padre di Erika, non riesco a immaginare di poter avere una figlia come lei che covi tanto risentimento verso un genitore.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> difronte a certe cose ...
> non ho parole ...
> ...


Ciao Sienne,

volevo dire ... 
è una responsabilità enorme la risocializzazione ... 
in alcuni casi funziona ... 
in altri no ...

non so ... 

se c'è un pò di coscienza nascosta ... 
la vita ... può diventare la più grande punizione ... 
renderne atto ogni giorno ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al bambino si fa giustizia applicando una legge civile che punta alla rieducazione.non è la vendetta che può sanare un delitto del genere.
> bisogna allontanarsene, non farsi inglobare dalla barbarie



Ma quale vendetta? chi ha parlato di vendetta. Parlo di giustizia
Secondo te 10 anni di galera, una laurea, la pallavolo i cazzi e mazzi sono una legge civile
Secondo me, una gran presa per il culo



Mi scuso per i toni ma questa storia mi manda fuori dai gangheri


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,mettersi sullo stesso piano no,ma neanche tollerare...!



il problema è, secondo me, che nessuno di noi può sapere cosa significhi essere il padre della ragazza

sinceramente non mi sento di giudicare il suo comportamento!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele il mio punto è questo:

Mi trovo davanti due uomini.
Da un Lato Daniele che non è stato capace si superare il corno della morosa 5 anni fa.

Dall'altro il padre di Erika.

E mi chiedo chi dei due ha mostrato una capacità d'amore sconfinata?

Mentre so che difronte ad un corno di mia moglie mi faccio na risata, se mi trovassi nella situazione di quel padre, proprio non so se riuscirei a fare quello che ha fatto lui.

So solo una cosa
che provare pietà per i morti non serve un cazzo.

Nessuno di loro è mai tornato in vita grazie alla mia pietà e compassione.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un esempio estremo di chi è riuscito a perdonare. Perdono per me difficilissimo ma possibile. E' sempre la figlia. Che ne sappiamo noi dei rapporti famigliari di quali problemi psicologici avesse già dimostrato la ragazza e di come fossero stati o non fossero stati affrontati? Noi personalmente non dobbiamo perdonare. Noi dobbiamo solo chiedere che la giustizia faccia il suo corso e che sia applicata da persone competenti. Personalmente perdono cose perdonabili e non le imperdonabili ma sempre secondo il mio sentire, come tutti. Non riesco a immedesimarmi nel padre di Erika, non riesco a immaginare di poter avere una figlia come lei che covi tanto risentimento verso un genitore.


Io non concepisco che abbia trucidato il fratellino in quel modo,l'astio per un genitore,ci potrebbe anche stare,io sono esagerato però...!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> il problema è, secondo me, che nessuno di noi può sapere cosa significhi essere il padre della ragazza
> 
> sinceramente non mi sento di giudicare il suo comportamento!


Quoto. Poveretto ha già abbastanza da star male.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> il problema è, secondo me, che nessuno di noi può sapere cosa significhi essere il padre della ragazza
> 
> sinceramente non mi sento di giudicare il suo comportamento!


Si è il padre anche di quel povero bambino free....!


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele il mio punto è questo:
> 
> Mi trovo davanti due uomini.
> Da un Lato Daniele che non è stato capace si superare il corno della morosa 5 anni fa.
> ...


mica è detto che il comportamento del padre sia indice di amore sconfinato per la figlia
io ci andrei piano...


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Certo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele il mio punto è questo:
> 
> Mi trovo davanti due uomini.
> Da un Lato Daniele che non è stato capace si superare il corno della morosa 5 anni fa.
> ...


Beccatevi questa perla:in parole povere i morti sono morti e sti cazzi,pensiamo ai vivi...!Tu sei da ricovero coatto,tu non potresti girare a piede libero,sono serissimo!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non concepisco che abbia trucidato il fratellino in quel modo,l'astio per un genitore,ci potrebbe anche stare,io sono esagerato però...!


Il fratellino non era previsto. Ha ammazzato la madre mentre il fratellino avrebbe dovuto essere in bagno e non accorgersi di nulla. Questa previsione assurda fa intuire che era distaccata dalla realtà. Non ho idea di cosa si provi in una situazione del genere: ho difficoltà ad ammazzare gli scarafaggi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tolleranza è un conto, la pacca sulle spalle e la possibilità di ricominciare è mancare di rispetto a un bambino di 8 anni


Rispondo solo a te ma vorrei rispondere a tutti. Si sta parlando di una tragedia che ha fatto riflettere più di un genitore.
Io dico che capisco quel padre perchè se un mio figlio avesse fatto una cosa del genere, sentirei di avere parte di responsabilità. Non tutta, ma sicuramente una parte significativa. Non so se sia stata riscontrata una patologia... ma in ogni caso, da genitore avrei fallito per non aver capito, non aver colto, non aver conosciuto.
E allora... se ho fallito e la conseguenza del mio fallimento è una tragedia del genere DEVO tentare qualcosa.
Perchè oltre ai morti c'è una persona che è cresciuta con me, con l'educazione e l'amore che io le ho dato ed è diventeta anaffettiva, cinica e criminale.
E non trovo grandezza in questo, ma autocritica e disperazione.
Per quanto riguarda l'ultima frase della madre... scusate ma sono piuttosto scettica. Roba da libro cuore. Tua figlia ti pugnala a morte... secondo me se riesci a dire qualcosa chiedi 'perchè?'. Sei talmente traumatizzata da non poter elaborare un pensiero così complesso come l'assoluzione della sua colpa attraverso la sublimazione del tuo perdono. 
Specie con il pensiero del bambino in pericolo.
E i testimoni di quella ipotetica frase... non sono proprio attendibilissimi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fratellino non era previsto. Ha ammazzato la madre mentre il fratellino avrebbe dovuto essere in bagno e non accorgersi di nulla. Questa previsione assurda fa intuire che era distaccata dalla realtà. Non ho idea di cosa si provi in una situazione del genere: ho difficoltà ad ammazzare gli scarafaggi.


Ma non erano tutti e due sotto stupefacenti?


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è il padre anche di quel povero bambino free....!



già!

veramente non riesco ad immaginare i suoi pensieri!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele il mio punto è questo:
> 
> Mi trovo davanti due uomini.
> Da un Lato Daniele che non è stato capace si superare il corno della morosa 5 anni fa.
> ...



Quindi sti cazzi dei morti?
ma che dici?


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti racconto le news di uno degli scandali della mia città:
> lui, sposato, ammazza l'amante traditrice e si suicida
> i genitori di lei chiedono 3 milioni di danni alla moglie e alla figlia di lui



Non conosco il caso, a meno che non ti riferisci al Notaio di Milano, in ogni caso il risarcimento lo chiedono 'sull'eredità dell'assassino' e questo mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a te ma vorrei rispondere a tutti. Si sta parlando di una tragedia che ha fatto riflettere più di un genitore.
> Io dico che capisco quel padre perchè *se un mio figlio avesse fatto una cosa del genere, sentirei di avere parte di responsabilità. Non tutta, ma sicuramente una parte significativa. Non so se sia stata riscontrata una patologia... ma in ogni caso, da genitore avrei fallito per non aver capito, non aver colto, non aver conosciuto.
> E allora... se ho fallito e la conseguenza del mio fallimento è una tragedia del genere DEVO tentare qualcosa.
> Perchè oltre ai morti c'è una persona che è cresciuta con me, con l'educazione e l'amore che io le ho dato ed è diventeta anaffettiva, cinica e criminale.
> ...


Quoto tutto e soprattutto la parte in grassetto.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito:mrgreen:



difficile da spiegare soprattutto a chi non vuol capire 
e non mi riferisco a te:sonar:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Bruenetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fratellino non era previsto. Ha ammazzato la madre mentre il fratellino avrebbe dovuto essere in bagno e non accorgersi di nulla. Questa previsione assurda fa intuire che era distaccata dalla realtà. Non ho idea di cosa si provi in una situazione del genere: ho difficoltà ad ammazzare gli scarafaggi.


Quindi solo una ventina di coltellate per quel povero bambino....!Forse qualche malato qui dentro non sa neanche cosa significhi morire per una coltellata in un polmone,qui dentro ormai la cazzata è libera,e se si offende anche la memoria dei morti....


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Quindi sti cazzi dei morti?
> ma che dici?


Il conte è da ricovero,è un T.S.O.e non scherzo,io pensavo fosse un povero coglione,invece mi sono assolutamente sbagliato!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a te ma vorrei rispondere a tutti. Si sta parlando di una tragedia che ha fatto riflettere più di un genitore.
> Io dico che capisco quel padre perchè se un mio figlio avesse fatto una cosa del genere, sentirei di avere parte di responsabilità. Non tutta, ma sicuramente una parte significativa. Non so se sia stata riscontrata una patologia... ma in ogni caso, da genitore avrei fallito per non aver capito, non aver colto, non aver conosciuto.
> E allora... se ho fallito e la conseguenza del mio fallimento è una tragedia del genere DEVO tentare qualcosa.
> Perchè oltre ai morti c'è una persona che è cresciuta con me, con l'educazione e l'amore che io le ho dato ed è diventeta anaffettiva, cinica e criminale.
> ...


Sono più incazzata con la giustizia italiana che con quel padre
In parte lo capisco , non so cosa abbia dentro e spero di non provarlo mai. 
Ma se penso a quel bambino, tutto svanisce


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non conosco il caso, a meno che non ti riferisci al Notaio di Milano, in ogni caso il risarcimento lo chiedono 'sull'eredità dell'assassino' e questo mi sembra giusto.



certo, alle eredi


----------



## gas (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono più incazzata con la giustizia italiana che con quel padre
> In parte lo capisco , non so cosa abbia dentro e spero di non provarlo mai.
> Ma se penso a quel bambino, tutto svanisce


in effetti la giustizia italiana andrebbe rivista


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> difficile da spiegare soprattutto a chi non vuol capire
> e non mi riferisco a te:sonar:


Ho capito benissimo siete da ricovero coatto!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi solo una ventina di coltellate per quel povero bambino....!Forse qualche malato qui dentro non sa neanche cosa significhi morire per una coltellata in un polmone,qui dentro ormai la cazzata è libera,e se si offende anche la memoria dei morti....


Non lo sa nessuno: siamo vivi. E' un atto atroce (chi l'ha negato?). Mi sembrava che ci fosse stato apprezzamento per il perdono anche di fronte a un atto atroce e imperdonabile. Io credo che si tratti di una cosa complicatissima da capire anche parzialmente. Il padre della strage di Erba ha perdonato subito, per una sua coerenza religiosa, due estranei. Per me è ancora più incomprensibile.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> in effetti la giustizia italiana andrebbe rivista


Alcune persone qui dentro no?Non andrebbe trattate psicologicamente?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un esempio estremo di chi è riuscito a perdonare. Perdono per me difficilissimo ma possibile. E' sempre la figlia. Che ne sappiamo noi dei rapporti famigliari di quali problemi psicologici avesse già dimostrato la ragazza e di come fossero stati o non fossero stati affrontati? Noi personalmente non dobbiamo perdonare. Noi dobbiamo solo chiedere che la giustizia faccia il suo corso e che sia applicata da persone competenti. Personalmente perdono cose perdonabili e non le imperdonabili ma sempre secondo il mio sentire, come tutti. Non riesco a immedesimarmi nel padre di Erika, non riesco a immaginare di poter avere una figlia come lei che covi tanto risentimento verso un genitore.




Verde mio
Ma sai io sono pazza ...e tu sei persa:carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Bò...forse sono io a non capire perchè non ho figli...


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo sa nessuno: siamo vivi. E' un atto atroce (chi l'ha negato?). Mi sembrava che ci fosse stato apprezzamento per il perdono anche di fronte a un atto atroce e imperdonabile. Io credo che si tratti di una cosa complicatissima da capire anche parzialmente. Il padre della strage di Erba ha perdonato subito, per una sua coerenza religiosa, due estranei. Per me è ancora più incomprensibile.


Morire per una coltellata al polmone è una delle morti peggiori che si possa augurare e qui mi fermo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non erano tutti e due sotto stupefacenti?


era comunque tutto premeditato.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Bò...forse sono io a non capire perchè non ho figli...


Io ne ho due


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alcune persone qui dentro no?Non andrebbe trattate psicologicamente?


Non solo qui


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Bò...forse sono io a non capire perchè non ho figli...


Cè da preoccuparsi!


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo, alle eredi



Scusa, il fatto che siano eredi è altro, lui ha ucciso, la vittima ha diritto ad un risarcimento, se lui non si fosse suicidato avrebbe pagato di persona, togliendo in ogni caso soldi alla famiglia.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Verde mio
> Ma sai io sono pazza ...e tu sei persa:carneval:


Il conte sostiene che brunetta è persa,ma ormai nel suo delirio confonde cazzate con le cazzate,uno di questi giorni andrà sulla cronaca nera...!


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era comunque tutto premeditato.


ma non credo che qui nessuno neghi che è stato un crimine efferrato...
ma il giustizialismo, la violenza contro la violenza aggravano lo strazio per le vittime che vanno ricordate e rispettate, non vendicate.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

nel gesto di quel padre, c'è spazio per varie interpretazioni.

ma anche quella di onorare il defunto bambino. 

cioè, quella speranza di recuperare la figlia, purché la morte non sia tata invano ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

condivido





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> nel gesto di quel padre, c'è spazio per varie interpretazioni.
> 
> ...


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusa, il fatto che siano eredi è altro, lui ha ucciso, la vittima ha diritto ad un risarcimento, se lui non si fosse suicidato avrebbe pagato di persona, togliendo in ogni caso soldi alla famiglia.



a parte che la vittima è morta pure lei, al limite i suoi parenti hanno diritto ad un risarcimento

mica ho detto che non è giusto, era solo un es. per evidenziare le possibili altre conseguenze di azioni sconsiderate al massimo grado, che vanno a toccare un sacco di altra gente che non c'entra nulla


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non credo che qui nessuno neghi che è stato un crimine efferrato...
> ma il giustizialismo,* la violenza contro la violenza* aggravano lo strazio per le vittime che vanno ricordate e rispettate, non vendicate.



Mi sono persa dove si parlava di violenza


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma non credo che qui nessuno neghi che è stato un crimine efferrato...
> ma il giustizialismo, la violenza contro la violenza aggravano lo strazio per le vittime che vanno ricordate e rispettate, non vendicate.


Minerva permettimi,io avrei voluto vederli dentro per molto tempo ancora...!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi,io avrei voluto vederli dentro per molto tempo ancora...!


quoto, anche un per sempre più che per molto tempo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non credo che qui nessuno neghi che è stato un crimine efferrato...
> ma il giustizialismo, la violenza contro la violenza aggravano lo strazio per le vittime che vanno ricordate e rispettate, non vendicate.


efferato_agg_ *efferato* crudele mostruoso particolarmente feroce e disumano


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> quoto, anche un per sempre più che per molto tempo


Ti puzza il sedere?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Bò...forse sono io a non capire perchè non ho figli...


Vedi Simy... oltre all'amore che un genitore prova verso un figlio, c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità per la persona che è diventata. Io non potrei mai disconoscere la mia responsabilità in una cattiva azione di un mio figlio, come nelle buone azioni... mentre disconosco totalmente la mia responsabilità nei loro successi personali.
Noi genitori abbiamo 'solo' il dovere di crescere persone che siano belle, oneste, senza altre aspettative.
Se uno dei miei figli commettesse un'atrocità me ne riterrei responsabile.
A quel punto voltare le spalle sarebbe scaricarsi le responsabilità.
Io non credo che quel padre abbia semplicemente perdonato.
Credo non abbia perdonato neppure se stesso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi Simy... oltre all'amore che un genitore prova verso un figlio, c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità per la persona che è diventata. Io non potrei mai disconoscere la mia responsabilità in una cattiva azione di un mio figlio, come nelle buone azioni... mentre disconosco totalmente la mia responsabilità nei loro successi personali.
> Noi genitori abbiamo 'solo' il dovere di crescere persone che siano belle, oneste, senza altre aspettative.
> Se uno dei miei figli commettesse un'atrocità me ne riterrei responsabile.
> A quel punto voltare le spalle sarebbe scaricarsi le responsabilità.
> ...


Non posso che approvarti esplicitamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non credo che qui nessuno neghi che è stato un crimine efferrato...
> ma il giustizialismo, la violenza contro la violenza aggravano lo strazio per le vittime che vanno ricordate e rispettate, non vendicate.


assolutamente. Rispondevo a Conte che sembrava volerla mettere sul tono: ma erano sballati e fuori di testa, è stata una tragedia dovuta alla droga. Non è andata così, stavano progettando da tempo.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi Simy... oltre all'amore che un genitore prova verso un figlio, c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità per la persona che è diventata. Io non potrei mai disconoscere la mia responsabilità in una cattiva azione di un mio figlio, come nelle buone azioni... mentre disconosco totalmente la mia responsabilità nei loro successi personali.
> Noi genitori abbiamo 'solo' il dovere di crescere persone che siano belle, oneste, senza altre aspettative.
> Se uno dei miei figli commettesse un'atrocità me ne riterrei responsabile.
> A quel punto voltare le spalle sarebbe scaricarsi le responsabilità.
> ...


Ciao

credo ... che sia così ... proprio così ...

un peso pesante ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi Simy... oltre all'amore che un genitore prova verso un figlio, c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità per la persona che è diventata. Io non potrei mai disconoscere la mia responsabilità in una cattiva azione di un mio figlio, come nelle buone azioni... mentre disconosco totalmente la mia responsabilità nei loro successi personali.
> Noi genitori abbiamo 'solo' il dovere di crescere persone che siano belle, oneste, senza altre aspettative.
> Se uno dei miei figli commettesse un'atrocità me ne riterrei responsabile.
> A quel punto voltare le spalle sarebbe scaricarsi le responsabilità.
> ...


Voltargli le spalle no. Ma nel momento in cui esci, rilasci interviste, ti lamenti perchè non ti danno un lavoro  ecc ecc mi sento di dire che la mia vicinanza non ti è servita a molto. Sei rimasta la solita egocentrica, egoista viziata
E a quel punto prendo le distanze per rispetto all'altro figlio.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi Simy... oltre all'amore che un genitore prova verso un figlio, c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità per la persona che è diventata. Io non potrei mai disconoscere la mia responsabilità in una cattiva azione di un mio figlio, come nelle buone azioni... mentre disconosco totalmente la mia responsabilità nei loro successi personali.
> Noi genitori abbiamo 'solo' il dovere di crescere persone che siano belle, oneste, senza altre aspettative.
> Se uno dei miei figli commettesse un'atrocità me ne riterrei responsabile.
> A quel punto voltare le spalle sarebbe scaricarsi le responsabilità.
> ...


lo penso anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi,io avrei voluto vederli dentro per molto tempo ancora...!


beh ma quello non è nei poteri del padre di lei. Quello che invece mi ha sconvolto è il ruolo costante dello scoop in queste vicende. Se smettessimo di guardare la televisione del dolore. Tutti.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Il conte sostiene che brunetta è persa*,ma ormai nel suo delirio confonde cazzate con le cazzate,uno di questi giorni andrà sulla cronaca nera...!



grazie dello scoop 
ma ti confido che so leggere!:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh ma quello non è nei poteri del padre di lei. Quello che invece mi ha sconvolto è il ruolo costante dello scoop in queste vicende. *Se smettessimo di guardare la televisione del dolore. Tutti*.


finalmente qualcuno della mia opinione :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voltargli le spalle no. Ma nel momento in cui esci, rilasci interviste, ti lamenti perchè non ti danno un lavoro ecc ecc mi sento di dire che la mia vicinanza non ti è servita a molto. Sei rimasta la solita egocentrica, egoista viziata
> E a quel punto prendo le distanze per rispetto all'altro figlio.


Sai che non ho seguito? Mi disturbano certe ricerche morbose... poi sai benissimo tu meglio di me che quello che risulta in tv di un'intervista...


----------



## gas (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voltargli le spalle no. Ma nel momento in cui esci, rilasci interviste, ti lamenti perchè non ti danno un lavoro ecc ecc mi sento di dire che la mia vicinanza non ti è servita a molto. Sei rimasta la solita egocentrica, egoista viziata
> E a quel punto prendo le distanze per rispetto all'altro figlio.



:up: cuuuoto


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

lei ha qualcosa di molto malato/storto/contorto/povero ... 
dentro di se ... 

ci vuole molto tempo ...
e una buona guida ...

forse, non le basta neanche la vita che ha ...

perché realizzare un atto del genere e perdonarsi ...

avvolte non capisco ...

certe cose sono molto profonde ...

non è ... fai delle seduta e pluff ... sei cambiata ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi Simy... oltre all'amore che un genitore prova verso un figlio, c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità per la persona che è diventata. *Io non potrei mai disconoscere la mia responsabilità in una cattiva azione di un mio figlio, come nelle buone azioni... mentre disconosco totalmente la mia responsabilità nei loro successi personali.*
> Noi genitori abbiamo 'solo' il dovere di crescere persone che siano belle, oneste, senza altre aspettative.
> *Se uno dei miei figli commettesse un'atrocità me ne riterrei responsabile.*
> A quel punto voltare le spalle sarebbe scaricarsi le responsabilità.
> ...




pur approvando il ragionamento globale  il neretto non mi sembra del tutto condivisibile

come genitori abbiamo solo una parte (grande, ma sempre parte) di responsabilità sia nella grazia che nel cinismo dei nostri figli, che hanno pur sempre un'indole propria
quello di ritenerci responsabili delle loro eventuali azioni malvagie come meritevoli per i loro successi è un virus che intorbida la mente di molti genitori


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh ma quello non è nei poteri del padre di lei. Quello che invece mi ha sconvolto è il ruolo costante dello scoop in queste vicende. Se smettessimo di guardare la televisione del dolore. Tutti.


i media sono spudorati in questi casi e nella gente c'è un'insana voglia di mostro.e anche questo non è rispettoso per quel povero bambino e sua madre


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che non ho seguito? Mi disturbano certe ricerche morbose... poi sai benissimo tu meglio di me che quello che risulta in tv di un'intervista...


Era su tutti i giornali
"Per quello che ho fatto nessuno è disposto a darmi un lavoro"
Ma va fanculo con tutti i disoccupati che ci sono in  Italia, prima di dar lavoro a te spero bene che lo diano a loro.
E omar che manda la sua fidanzata in tv che dichiara "tutti a 16 anni abbiamo fatto delle cazzate" bisogna andare avanti
A rivafanculo pure tu


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pur approvando il ragionamento globale  il neretto non mi sembra del tutto condivisibile
> 
> come genitori abbiamo solo una parte (grande, ma sempre parte) di responsabilità sia nella grazia che nel cinismo dei nostri figli, che hanno pur sempre un'indole propria
> quello di ritenerci responsabili delle loro eventuali azioni malvagie come meritevoli per i loro successi è un virus che intorbida la mente di molti genitori


O per genetica o per relazione o per educazione come genitori siamo responsabili. Non ci sono legami meccanicistici ma responsabilità.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Era su tutti i giornali
> "Per quello che ho fatto nessuno è disposto a darmi un lavoro"
> Ma va fanculo con tutti i disoccupati che ci sono in  Italia, prima di dar lavoro a te spero bene che lo diano a loro.
> E omar che manda la sua fidanzata in tv che dichiara "tutti a 16 anni abbiamo fatto delle cazzate" bisogna andare avanti
> A rivafanculo pure tu


Trovo interessante il punto di vista di sbriciolata e chiara,condivido in toto il tuo,e trovo aberrante il concetto del conte!Tanto so morti sti cazzi non possono resuscitare,io seriamente dico che il conte è Un T.S.O.questo finirà su qualche giornale uno di questi giorni....e sono serio!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era su tutti i giornali
> "Per quello che ho fatto nessuno è disposto a darmi un lavoro"
> Ma va fanculo con tutti i disoccupati che ci sono in  Italia, prima di dar lavoro a te spero bene che lo diano a loro.
> E omar che manda la sua fidanzata in tv che dichiara *"tutti a 16 anni abbiamo fatto delle cazzate"* bisogna andare avanti
> A rivafanculo pure tu


Dichiarazioni irritanti probabilmente suggerite dal dialogo preparatorio con i giornalisti per creare reazioni nel pubblico.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era su tutti i giornali
> "Per quello che ho fatto nessuno è disposto a darmi un lavoro"
> Ma va fanculo con tutti i disoccupati che ci sono in Italia, prima di dar lavoro a te spero bene che lo diano a loro.
> E omar che manda la sua fidanzata in tv che dichiara "tutti a 16 anni abbiamo fatto delle cazzate" bisogna andare avanti
> A rivafanculo pure tu



quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pur approvando il ragionamento globale il neretto non mi sembra del tutto condivisibile
> 
> come genitori abbiamo solo una parte (grande, ma sempre parte) di responsabilità sia nella grazia che nel cinismo dei nostri figli, che hanno pur sempre un'indole propria
> quello di ritenerci responsabili delle loro eventuali azioni malvagie come meritevoli per i loro successi è un virus che intorbida la mente di molti genitori


Avevo specificato prima che comunque è solo una parte della responsabilità. Ma. Di fronte ad una situazione del genere, io mi sentirei in dolo. Perchè se non sono riuscita a fare sentire mio figlio amato nella sua famiglia e a fargli ricambiare quell'amore... ho sbagliato i fondamentali.  Non stiamo parlando solo di educazione nel comportamento, ma dei valori primari. E magari quella ragazza ha un problema patologico... ma io genitore dov'ero? Cosa ho guardato?


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

a parte che non guardo la televisione italiana ...

ma cosa si vorrebbe vedere? e sentire?

già solo per una sopportazione psicologica,
quella frase, così strana neanche mi sembra ...

ci vogliono anni e anni e anni per sopportare la propria malvagità ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dichiarazioni irritanti probabilmente suggerite dal dialogo preparatorio con i giornalisti per creare reazioni nel pubblico.



Ma non penso proprio
Era seria
E la Panicucci era imbarazzata. Le ha detto di pensare prima di parlare.
Il problema è che ci credono davvero
Altrimenti anche lui poteva evitare di dire ho una donna che mi ama ecc ecc


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

infatti sbriciolata ...

dov'era il padre o la madre?

cioè ... fantasmi in casa ... 

forse con delle mura tra di loro ...

per non vedere ... o sentire ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non penso proprio
> Era seria
> E *la Panicucci era imbarazzata*. Le ha detto di pensare prima di parlare.
> Il problema è che ci credono davvero
> Altrimenti anche lui poteva evitare di dire ho una donna che mi ama ecc ecc


Imbarazzata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la Panicucci e la D'Urso si stupisce davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. E' il gioco delle parti. Probabilmente è stata lei a dirle di dirlo e che poi le avrebbe dato quella risposta per far riflettere il pubblico. Non mandano nulla in onda senza averne il controllo. E non rido di te ma immaginarmi gente del genere, che ha un pelo sullo stomaco che neanche un lupo, si possa sentire in imbarazzo mi ha scatenata la reazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era su tutti i giornali
> "Per quello che ho fatto nessuno è disposto a darmi un lavoro"
> Ma va fanculo con tutti i disoccupati che ci sono in Italia, prima di dar lavoro a te spero bene che lo diano a loro.
> E omar che manda la sua fidanzata in tv che dichiara "tutti a 16 anni abbiamo fatto delle cazzate" bisogna andare avanti
> A rivafanculo pure tu


avevo visto dei titoli ma... non mi fido delle interviste se non sono integrali. Perchè il mostro piace sempre tanto. Con tutto questo... la loro scarcerazione mi ha lasciato perplessa. Da un lato, avendo avuto amici in gioventù che sono stati in carcere (adesso non ci andrebbero per quella roba)... non credo che una pena detentiva sia utile al recupero di un ragazzo. Dall'altro... ufff... effettivamente di fronte all'atrocità della cosa, la pena appare lieve. Spero che siano seguiti.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti sbriciolata ...
> 
> ...


La questione non è avere i genitori in casa,ma cosa cazzo fanno e dicono,se parlano solo di ciulade,se non ti fanno capire il valore della vita,i valori della vita ma cosa cazzo credi che faranno quei poveri figli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti sbriciolata ...
> 
> ...


Cara Sienne, quante volte abbiamo detto qui che spesso, tanto spesso, non vediamo quello che ci fa paura?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo specificato prima che comunque è solo una parte della responsabilità. Ma. Di fronte ad una situazione del genere, *io mi sentirei in dolo.* Perchè se non sono riuscita a fare sentire mio figlio amato nella sua famiglia e a fargli ricambiare quell'amore... ho sbagliato i fondamentali.  Non stiamo parlando solo di educazione nel comportamento, ma dei valori primari. E magari quella ragazza ha un problema patologico... *ma io genitore dov'ero? Cosa ho guardato?*



anch'io senza dubbio
ma bisogna saper guardare con obiettività e con _prudenza, _quel discernimento che spesso nella mente dei genitori viene accecato dall'affetto
un affetto talmente grande che ci spinge a prenderci carico anche di ciò che non è nostro


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione non è avere i genitori in casa,ma cosa cazzo fanno e dicono,se parlano solo di ciulade,se non ti fanno capire il valore della vita,i valori della vita ma cosa cazzo credi che faranno quei poveri figli?


Ciao,

scusa please ...  ...

era quello che intendevo ...  ...

sienne


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo specificato prima che comunque è solo una parte della responsabilità. Ma. Di fronte ad una situazione del genere, io mi sentirei in dolo. Perchè se non sono riuscita a fare sentire mio figlio amato nella sua famiglia e a fargli ricambiare quell'amore... ho sbagliato i fondamentali.  Non stiamo parlando solo di educazione nel comportamento, ma dei valori primari. E magari quella ragazza ha un problema patologico... ma io genitore dov'ero? Cosa ho guardato?



sì, vabbè...tuttavia non credo che ci siano dei segnali che possano far immaginare un epilogo del genere!

a meno che non si tengano i figli in gabbia lanciandogli il cibo dalle sbarre!

credo che la maggior parte dei genitori avvertano qualcosa che non va, e cerchino di fare il possibile, senza immaginare di andare incontro alla morte!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Imbarazzata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la Panicucci e la D'Urso si stupisce davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. E' il gioco delle parti. Probabilmente è stata lei a dirle di dirlo e che poi le avrebbe dato quella risposta per far riflettere il pubblico. Non mandano nulla in onda senza averne il controllo. E non rido di te ma immaginarmi gente del genere, che ha un pelo sullo stomaco che neanche un lupo, si possa sentire in imbarazzo mi ha scatenata la reazione.


Sfido chiunque che abbia due figli a non imbarazzarsi davanti a una stronza del genere
Lavoro nella Tv da parecchio tempo quindi conosco le dinamiche....
Ti assicuro che la Panicucci a la D'Urso non sono paragonabili, comunque. Neanche lontanamente


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sfido chiunque che abbia due figli a non imbarazzarsi davanti a una stronza del genere
> Lavoro nella Tv da parecchio tempo quindi conosco le dinamiche....
> Ti assicuro che la Panicucci a la D'Urso non sono paragonabili, comunque. Neanche lontanamente


Non sono paragonabili neanche a te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non penso proprio
> Era seria
> E la Panicucci era imbarazzata. Le ha detto di pensare prima di parlare.
> Il problema è che ci credono davvero
> Altrimenti anche lui poteva evitare di dire ho una donna che mi ama ecc ecc


mamma mia. Già io eviterei proprio di andare sotto i riflettori, fossi in loro. Già questo non mi dà l'idea di un gran percorso teso alla consapevolezza ed al recupero. Hanno anche scritto un libro? Proprio l'altro giorno pensavo che, nel Paese dove si legge meno in assoluto, un libro non si nega a nessuno che sia stato in prima pagina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, vabbè...tuttavia non credo che ci siano dei segnali che possano *far immaginare un epilogo del genere!
> 
> *a meno che non si tengano i figli in gabbia lanciandogli il cibo dalle sbarre!
> 
> credo che la maggior parte dei genitori avvertano qualcosa che non va, e cerchino di fare il possibile, senza immaginare di andare incontro alla morte!


No, non una cosa del genere. Bisognerebbe avere gli stessi pensieri e... non è possibile. Ma dico: non essersi resi conto di avere un figlio anaffettivo, sociopatico, che ha gravi problematiche...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono paragonabili neanche a te.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, vabbè...tuttavia non credo che ci siano dei segnali che possano far immaginare un epilogo del genere!
> 
> a meno che non si tengano i figli in gabbia lanciandogli il cibo dalle sbarre!
> 
> credo che la maggior parte dei genitori avvertano qualcosa che non va, e cerchino di fare il possibile, senza immaginare di andare incontro alla morte!


Ciao,

per non aver visto ...

per non aver udito ...

per non aver capito ...

si sono creati, come due mondi paralleli ... 

una tale relazione distorta ... si sviluppa si, piano piano ... 
ma sono sicura ... che dei segnali ne ha mandati e tanti pure ... 

non è stata una pugnalata e basta ...

ma una scarica di tutto ... 

quell'astio ... non l'ha sentito solo quel giorno ... 

molte famiglie ... non sono famiglie ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Tu ti sei indignata e hai creduto reale l'imbarazzo( di chi secondo me non ha provato alcun imbarazzo) perché tu sei una brava persona che prova imbarazzo. Ma tu non avresti neanche accettato l'intervista.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti sei indignata e hai creduto reale l'imbarazzo( *di chi secondo me non ha provato alcun imbarazzo)* perché tu sei una brava persona che prova imbarazzo. Ma tu non avresti neanche accettato l'intervista.



Ripeto. nessuna donna con figli poteva restare indifferenti. Nemmeno la peggiore


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto. nessuna donna con figli poteva restare indifferenti. Nemmeno la peggiore


Io sono più cattiva di te.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al bambino si fa giustizia applicando una legge civile che punta alla rieducazione.non è la vendetta che può sanare un delitto del genere.
> bisogna allontanarsene, non farsi inglobare dalla barbarie


Quedi due dementi devono stare zitti e mai lamentarsi, manco se li prederssero a pugni, sono dei mostri che possono dimostrare il loro pentimento facendolo solo un culo tanto per gli altri, volontariato e quant'altro, senza pensare a famiglia o figli, sono persone che non meritano quello che meritano gli altri.


----------



## Hellseven (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si peccato che non è superstite ad un teremoto , peccato che quella merda di donna abbia ucciso a coltellate una madre e il povero fratellino,ma certo un grande uomo,come te.Andresti censuarato ogni due per tre,non perchè sia giusto censurare,perchè credo sia giusto non offendere la nostra intelligenza!


E quindi scusami Oscuro, tu che opinione hai del padre di Erika?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non una cosa del genere. Bisognerebbe avere gli stessi pensieri e... non è possibile. Ma dico: non essersi resi conto di avere un figlio anaffettivo, sociopatico, che ha gravi problematiche...



ma nel momento in cui si concede a siffatti elementi di andare in televisione e di scrivere libri in cui spiegano unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
perchè immagino si tratti di questo) cosa li ha mossi

nel momento in cui vengono considerati e studiati i loro comportamenti come se avessero diritti al pari degli altri cittadini 

ecco creata l'attenuante a futuri casi simili

è quel che succede ogni volta che apriamo la porta alla comprensione empatica e alla curiosità di scavare nelle vicende altrui senza avere gli strumenti adeguati a farci rimanere in una posizione di rifiuto verso fatti tanto aberranti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non una cosa del genere. Bisognerebbe avere gli stessi pensieri e... non è possibile. Ma dico: non essersi resi conto di avere un figlio anaffettivo, sociopatico, che ha gravi problematiche...



questi figli non erano considerati affatto anaffettivi, sociopatici, problematici dai loro genitori
è questo il fardello che peserà sul padre, come giustamente sottolineavi tu

dove guardavano quei genitori mentre i figli crescevano?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questi figli non erano considerati affatto anaffettivi, sociopatici, problematici dai loro genitori
> è questo il fardello che peserà sul padre, come giustamente sottolineavi tu
> 
> *dove guardavano quei genitori mentre i figli crescevano?*


scusa ma prima non dicevi che i genitori non devono sentirsi responsabili?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma prima non dicevi che i genitori non devono sentirsi responsabili?



responsabili dell'educazione impartita, della vigilanza e del tempo dedicato a loro, non delle azioni dei figli


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non una cosa del genere. Bisognerebbe avere gli stessi pensieri e... non è possibile. Ma dico: non essersi resi conto di avere un figlio anaffettivo, sociopatico, che ha gravi problematiche...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per non aver visto ...
> 
> ...



ma non è mica detto...io ho visto ragazzi affezionatissimi a genitori che si facevano i cazzi loro alla grande, anzi spesso in questi casi sono proprio i figli a tenere unita la famiglia e a correre dietro ai genitori...
poi, per dire, mia sorella ed io siamo diversissime, seppur cresciute allo stesso modo: tra l'altro lei è quella "brava", sempre portata ad esempio, ma è andata a vivere agli antipodi, ed io, la pecorella nera:mrgreen:, sono rimasta qua ad occuparmi di tutto e di tutti, e non mollerò finchè non avrò finito (che può sembrare una minaccia!:mrgreen


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è mica detto...io ho visto ragazzi affezionatissimi a genitori che si facevano i cazzi loro alla grande, anzi spesso in questi casi sono proprio i figli a tenere unita la famiglia e a correre dietro ai genitori...
> poi, per dire, mia sorella ed io siamo diversissime, seppur cresciute allo stesso modo: tra l'altro lei è quella "brava", sempre portata ad esempio, ma è andata a vivere agli antipodi, ed io, la pecorella nera:mrgreen:, sono rimasta qua ad occuparmi di tutto e di tutti, e non mollerò finchè non avrò finito (che può sembrare una minaccia!:mrgreen



Ciao,

non ho espresso che tipo di genitori, loro fossero ...

ma è il compito dei genitori, cercare di capire, con che occhi il loro 
figli vedono il mondo ... proprio per rimanere in comunicazione e per accompagnarli ...

ho conosciuto genitori, che hanno fatto tutto per la loro figlia,
ma sempre e solo, secondo il loro punto di vista ... e non secondo il punto di vista della figlia ...

trasparente ... trasparenza assoluta ... quasi quasi meglio dei genitori che fanno i cavoli loro ...

c'è troppo ... non esiste così si e così no ...

ogni bambino ha altre esigenze, altre domande, altre curiosità ... 
e io spero, che i genitori si rendono conto di ciò ...
e non seguire un'educazione come uno skript ... ignorando il bimbo ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è mica detto...*io ho visto ragazzi affezionatissimi a genitori che si facevano i cazzi loro alla grande*, anzi spesso in questi casi sono proprio i figli a tenere unita la famiglia e a correre dietro ai genitori...
> poi, per dire, mia sorella ed io siamo diversissime, seppur cresciute allo stesso modo: tra l'altro lei è quella "brava", sempre portata ad esempio, ma è andata a vivere agli antipodi, ed io, la pecorella nera:mrgreen:, sono rimasta qua ad occuparmi di tutto e di tutti, e non mollerò finchè non avrò finito (che può sembrare una minaccia!:mrgreen


non ho capito cosa intendi. I miei figli si fanno i c... loro, compatibilmente all'età, ma hanno una serie di valori e comportamenti, nel modo di fare tutto loro, da adolescenti contestatori e rompiballe, che non mi fanno dubitare nè della loro affettività nè del valore che danno alla famiglia. Si preoccupano e si aiutano l'un l'altro, fra liti furibonde per chi ha mangiato l'ultimo gelato in freezer, ad esempio. Ma si preoccupano anche per i nonni, gli zii... Io non sono un'esperta, ma credo che una ragazza che arrivi a progettare ed eseguire l'eccidio della propria famiglia per denaro... qualche sintomo di malessere l'abbia dato, prima.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Ora: ringranzio Sbriciola che mi ha aiutato a vederla anche in un'altra maniera.
Del resto quel padre aveva la mia età all'epoca dei fatti.
E aveva una figlia minorenne ( quindi io sono responsabile delle cagate che fa)
Che non andava per niente bene a scuola e chissà che cazzo aveva per la testa.

Si lei è mia figlia e il rapporto è diverso da quello che può avere un daniele del cazzo con una morosa che sta a dugento km da lui che lo cornifica.

Non so proprio un cazzo dell'impatto mediatico.
Semplicemente non mi interessa e devo andare su wiki io, per sapere chi è la panicucci o la d'urso...ma so tutto su moana, cicciolina, barbarella, luana borgia, jessica massaro, eva orlosky, miss pomodoro ecc..ecc..ecc...

Bon ho letto su wiki che erica è stata condannata a sedici anni di carcere.
Ma che ne ha scontati una parte ed è uscita.

Mentre non so che cazzo serva mantenere a mie spese i detenuti, mi pare che questa ragazza, bene o male abbia conseguito una laurea e abbia seguito dei piani di recupero.

Quindi se una società riabilita delle persone, a mio avviso, vince sul crimine e la barbarie.

Se fossi io il legislatore direi: Ora tu Erika lavori tot anni a mezzo stipendio, perchè mia cara, signorina, devi indietro a me stato tutto il denaro speso per mantenerti in carcere.

Ma in uno stato civile la possibilità di riabilitarsi è doverosa.

Forse Erika era solo una bambina viziata.
Vizia qui e vizia là si è ben visto.
Forse genitori troppo come dire accondiscendenti.

Troppi figli oggi ritengono che tutto sia loro dovuto, perchè tanto siamo i loro genitori.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa intendi. I miei figli si fanno i c... loro, compatibilmente all'età, ma hanno una serie di valori e comportamenti, nel modo di fare tutto loro, da adolescenti contestatori e rompiballe, che non mi fanno dubitare nè della loro affettività nè del valore che danno alla famiglia. Si preoccupano e si aiutano l'un l'altro, fra liti furibonde per chi ha mangiato l'ultimo gelato in freezer, ad esempio. Ma si preoccupano anche per i nonni, gli zii... Io non sono un'esperta, ma credo che una ragazza che arrivi a progettare ed eseguire l'eccidio della propria famiglia per denaro... qualche sintomo di malessere l'abbia dato, prima.


Sai una volta dissi a mio padre ed ero un bambino.
Bon da oggi io farò sempre quello che voglio.

Lui mi prese, mi sedette sulle ginocchia tirò giù i pantaloni e cominciò a menare sul culo, scandendo a tempo.

E I O Ti PRO MET TO CHE TU NON PAR LE RA I MA I PIù CO Sì A TU O PA DRE.

E il giorno dopo partì con questa litania.

Vuoi qualcosa te la guadagni.
VUoi fare come vuoi tu, costruisciti una casa sul monte e là farai tutto come vuoi tu.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa intendi. I miei figli si fanno i c... loro, compatibilmente all'età, ma hanno una serie di valori e comportamenti, nel modo di fare tutto loro, da adolescenti contestatori e rompiballe, che non mi fanno dubitare nè della loro affettività nè del valore che danno alla famiglia. Si preoccupano e si aiutano l'un l'altro, fra liti furibonde per chi ha mangiato l'ultimo gelato in freezer, ad esempio. Ma si preoccupano anche per i nonni, gli zii... Io non sono un'esperta, ma credo che una ragazza che arrivi a progettare ed eseguire l'eccidio della propria famiglia per denaro... qualche sintomo di malessere l'abbia dato, prima.



no no, intendevo i genitori
genitori un po' allo sbando, droga, alcol, vita al bar, cose così...eppure i figli dicono: sono quelli che ho, e li aiutano se possono


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al bambino si fa giustizia applicando una legge civile che punta alla rieducazione.non è la vendetta che può sanare un delitto del genere.
> bisogna allontanarsene, non farsi inglobare dalla barbarie


mi tocca approvarti Minerva

Il padre di Erika aveva due sole scelte : rinnegare la figlia per sempre e quindi annullarla dalla propria vita e abbandonarla a se stessa o cercare di stargli vicino cercando (immagino) di capire il perchè della tragedia consumata in modo cosi aberrante,  il  che non vuol dire necessariamente perdonare.
Abbiate pazienza ma qualcuno di voi era presente ai colloqui in carcere tra padre e figlia...che ne sapete che è stata certamente perdonata?? ed in quale misura??? a me non sembra di aver mai ascoltato una dichiarazione in tal senso da parte di  suo padre.

da madre aggiungo che se tale tragico evento fosse capitato alla mia famiglia la prima cosa che mi sarei chiesta sarebbe : dove ho sbagliato, cosa mi è sfuggito, cosa non ho voluto e saputo interpretare???
 come madre mi sarei assunta una parte della colpa e comprendo il padre di Erika che  ha deciso comunque di seguire la vita di sua figlia (pur non conoscendo la natura dei loro veri rapporti attuali), lo comprendo perchè per il padre di Erika abbandonare la figlia in modo assoluto e definitivo sarebbe stato ammettere il fallimento totale del suo progetto di vita ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora: ringranzio Sbriciola che mi ha aiutato a vederla anche in un'altra maniera.
> Del resto quel padre aveva la mia età all'epoca dei fatti.
> E aveva una figlia minorenne ( quindi io sono responsabile delle cagate che fa)
> Che non andava per niente bene a scuola e chissà che cazzo aveva per la testa.
> ...


Anche questo è vero. Specie per un giovane.Sinceramente devo dire che... sono molto scettica sul recupero di una persona che ha commesso un'atrocità del genere. Ho dei pregiudizi. Ma l'alternativa è agghiacciante. Non provare a riabilitare quella ragazza è dichiarare l'inutilità delle nostre istituzioni. A questo punto il carcere diventa di fatto una condanna a non-vita. Sono situazioni limite, queste, sulle quali diventa difficile anche esprimere un'opinione... Io poi sono per il recupero attraverso il lavoro... ma di questi tempi...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no no, intendevo i genitori
> genitori un po' allo sbando, droga, alcol, vita al bar, cose così...eppure i figli dicono: sono quelli che ho, e li aiutano se possono


Ma però la letteratura è piena di esempi.
Da ottimi genitori sono usciti figli devianti.
Da situazioni genitoriali pessime: ottimi individui.

Perchè un essere umano interagisce con l'ambiente circostante, e ha due scelte, o uniformarsi ad esso, o contrastarlo.

In più c'è l'indole di mezzo.

Per esempio.
Mia sorella ha tre figli.

La prima era una bambina adorabile, ordinatissima, pulitissima, coscienziosa, ordinata, non rompe, non crea problemi, bravissima in tutto.

Bon mia sorella si faceva suoi tutti i meriti: è perchè lei le sta dietro, è perchè lei sa educare, mentre invece le altre mamme...

Bon sai che capita?

Arriva lui il secondo.
Lo scandalo della famiglia.
Uno scavezzacollo...

E pensa alla figura dell'ottima educatrice che si ritrova a portare il bambino in ospedale perchè cadeva dalle scale...piangendo e dicendo...oddio è epilettico...e sentirsi dire tra le risate dei medici...suo figlio è ciucco come una spugna....

Era solo andato in cantina e aveva provato ad attaccarsi alle damigiane no?

Certo a sua sorella non era mai venuto in mente di scendere in cantina no?

Per non parlare poi dei risultati scolastici eh?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Specie per un giovane.Sinceramente devo dire che... sono molto scettica sul recupero di una persona che ha commesso un'atrocità del genere. Ho dei pregiudizi. Ma l'alternativa è agghiacciante. Non provare a riabilitare quella ragazza è dichiarare l'inutilità delle nostre istituzioni. A questo punto il carcere diventa di fatto una condanna a non-vita. Sono situazioni limite, queste, sulle quali diventa difficile anche esprimere un'opinione... Io poi sono per il recupero attraverso il lavoro... ma di questi tempi...


Pensa però a come sono i sedicenni.
Sono persone mature?

Eh ce n'è in Italia di lavoro da fare che nessuno vuol fare...no?

Per esempio hai mai visto quanta sporcizia alberga certe città d'Italia?

Bon partiamo da lì.

Iniziamo a portare sta gente che so...ai Giardini Margherita a raccogliere cicche e cartacce.
10 ore al giorno.

E vediamo come cambia la sinfonia.

Poi li mettiamo a bonificare terreni incolti...
E a coltivare la terra....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi tocca approvarti Minerva
> 
> Il padre di Erika aveva due sole scelte : rinnegare la figlia per sempre e quindi annullarla dalla propria vita e abbandonarla a se stessa o cercare di stargli vicino cercando (immagino) di capire il perchè della tragedia consumata in modo cosi aberrante,  il  che non vuol dire necessariamente perdonare.
> Abbiate pazienza ma qualcuno di voi era presente ai colloqui in carcere tra padre e figlia...che ne sapete che è stata certamente perdonata?? ed in quale misura??? a me non sembra di aver mai ascoltato una dichiarazione in tal senso da parte di  suo padre.
> ...


cuoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no no, intendevo i genitori
> genitori un po' allo sbando, droga, alcol, vita al bar, cose così...eppure i figli dicono: sono quelli che ho, e li aiutano se possono


Vero. Chiaro che c'è una componente caratteriale che è indipendente dall'educazione familiare. Poi ci sono le influenze esterne. Raga... veramente fare il genitore di figli adolescenti dovrebbe essere un lavoro a tempo pieno. Io delle volte ho degli attacchi di ansia per quello che potrebbe succedere... e penso a cose ben ridicole in confronto a questa. L'altro ieri al super ho incontrato una ex-compagnuccia di mia figlia... in evidente stato di gravidanza. E so che un'altra è in un centro per la cura dell'anoressia. Un amico di mio figlio fa la spola in carcere minorile. A quell'età le tinte sono così forti, le cose le decidono così velocemente e radicalmente che... tu arrivi il giorno dopo ed è tardi.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

credo, che sia importante che i figli abbiano un occupazione ..

o seguono una passione, degli interessi o aiutano in casa o fanno piccoli lavori ...

ma avete calcolato quanto tempo libero loro dopo la scuola hanno? 

devono imparare a gestire il loro tempo libero - con un pò di tutto ...

ma ... miii non posso ... se no non la smetto ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che sia importante che i figli abbiano un occupazione ..
> 
> ...


assolutamente. Sport, musica... ci sono anche delle piccole cose di volontariato che possono trovare divertenti, perchè le fanno in gruppo.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> assolutamente. Sport, musica... ci sono anche delle piccole cose di volontariato che possono trovare divertenti, perchè le fanno in gruppo.



Ciao, 

infatti ... assolutamente!!

sai, mia figlia ... è nata e non stava mai ferma - mai. 
dormiva due, tre ore e poi ... sveglia ... per ore ... così fino a circa quattro anni. 
ci siamo adeguati ... di notte soprattutto io ed di giorno lui ...
consociavamo cani e gatti ... io soprattutto i senza tetto ...
avevo una bicicletta e lei la mettevo nel rimorchio ... e vai ... a cantare ...

poi piano piano la situazione di notte si è aggiustata ... 
cioè riusciva a dormire fino alle sei ore ... fino ad oggi ...

ma non stava e non sta mai ferma ... 
non sto a raccontare ... mi viene da ridere e un fiore ... 
te ne devi inventare una più del diavolo ... 

non sto a raccontare, la gente come ci guardava e giudicava ...
brutto brutto brutto e schifoso schifoso schifoso ...
ho proseguito con il mio istinto ... ad ascoltare ascoltare e ascoltare ... 

comunque ... dopo tanti giri ... e prova di qui e prova di li ...
tutti a dirci ... ma dategli un pò di "ritalin" ... 
io proprio NOOO ... ma figuriamoci ... 
ecc. ecc. 

mia figlia viene vista da un'allenatrice della nazionale (non dico cosa) ...
inizia e nel giro di poco tempo è già la prima a livello nazionale ... 
prosegue a vincere e vince e viene nominata per le europee ...

e lì ... ci dice, che non è quello che veramente le piace ...
siamo rimasti di stucco ... ma abbiamo seguito lei ... 

ora lei si allena in un'altra disciplina ... a due ore di casa ... 
tutta la famiglia ha dovuto cambiare tutto ... portare, prendere
tutto tutto tutto ...

quando dico ... di imparare a guardare il mondo con gli occhi dei nostri figli 
è questo che intendo ... 

sabato sono stata a teatro a vedere e ad ascoltare l'opera di Manon ... 
non l'avrei mai fatto ... se non ci fosse stata lei ... a farmi scoprire un mondo tutto nuovo ...

... e penso ogni tanto a quel momento ... della retalina ... 

e viva i figli!!!

la sì che ho un amore senza fine ... che supera il tempo ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Dopo*

Dopo aver letto che forse erika era solo una bimba viziata,mi astengo da ulteriori commenti,erika è semplicemente una pluriomicida,ne pù ne meno!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto che forse erika era solo una bimba viziata,mi astengo da ulteriori commenti,erika è semplicemente una pluriomicida,ne pù ne meno!


Su questo concordo ma suo padre non lo ritengo uno sprovveduto, immagino che sia stato dilaniato dalla morte del figlio e della moglie peraltro ideato e compiuto dall'altra figlia e ancor più dilaniato quando ha dovuto scegliere quale "strada" intraprendere dopo aver superato lo shock e il trauma iniziale... Non è un eroe ma nemmeno uno stolto ... Io lo vedo solo che un uomo che ha dovuto accettare una realtà crudele ed è stato sottratto ad agire in qualche modo, l'ierzia sarebbe equivalso a gettarsi tra le  braccia della follia.                                                                                             ciao oscuro ti sentì sempre merdaccia o qualcosa è migliorato?


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su questo concordo ma suo padre non lo ritengo uno sprovveduto, immagino che sia stato dilaniato dalla morte del figlio e della moglie peraltro ideato e compiuto dall'altra figlia e ancor più dilaniato quando ha dovuto scegliere quale "strada" intraprendere dopo aver superato lo shock e il trauma iniziale... Non è un eroe ma nemmeno uno stolto ... Io lo vedo solo che un uomo che ha dovuto accettare una realtà crudele ed è stato sottratto ad agire in qualche modo, l'ierzia sarebbe equivalso a gettarsi tra le  braccia della follia.                                                                                             ciao oscuro ti sentì sempre merdaccia o qualcosa è migliorato?


Vuoi una risposta seria oggi?mi sento scomodo!So di esserti simpatico e so che capirai....!


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su questo concordo ma suo padre non lo ritengo uno sprovveduto, immagino che sia stato dilaniato dalla morte del figlio e della moglie peraltro ideato e compiuto dall'altra figlia e ancor più dilaniato quando ha dovuto scegliere quale "strada" intraprendere dopo aver superato lo shock e il trauma iniziale... Non è un eroe ma nemmeno uno stolto ... Io lo vedo solo che un uomo che ha dovuto accettare una realtà crudele ed è stato sottratto ad agire in qualche modo, l'ierzia sarebbe equivalso a gettarsi tra le  braccia della follia.                                                                                             ciao oscuro ti sentì sempre merdaccia o qualcosa è migliorato?


Ciao,

concordo in pieno!

noi genitori - e tu lo sai - intraprendiamo una via 
e non sappiamo se è quella giusta ...
e poi, non ci vuole niente ... ed un muro si crea ...
avvolte lo si vede ... si pensa ... si giustifica ... si aspetta ...

le dinamiche e i fattori sono tanti ... 
non me la sento ... proprio no ... 
che si può dire?

avvolte si "funziona" come si deve ...
e nel silenzio si cova cova cova ...

difficilissimo ... e tristissimo ...

ed è ... sua figlia ... 
parte di lui ... 
lo capisco ... 

e le ragioni ... i silenzi ... segreti ... 
solo lui e lei li conoscono ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che sia importante che i figli abbiano un occupazione ..
> 
> ...


il pericolo più grosso arriva dall'ozio,ben vengano passioni e interessi .e un dovere assoluto di un genitore è proprio quello di stimolare e agevolare i figli in questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi una risposta seria oggi?mi sento scomodo!So di esserti simpatico e so che capirai....!


sono assolutamente comprensiva  ciao


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il pericolo più grosso arriva dall'ozio,ben vengano passioni e interessi .e un dovere assoluto di un genitore è proprio quello di stimolare e agevolare i figli in questo.


Ciao Minerva,

parole da scolpire al muro!!!

soprattutto il concetto che sta dietro la parola "agevolare"!

avevo tutti contro, quando mia figlia ha voluto cambiare ... 

perché prima si allenava dietro l'angolo di casa ...

ma, se te lo comunica ... tu fai il possibile ... 

coltivare una passione, un interesse ... questo è la vita ...

cosa se no?

sienne


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Troppa tolleranza è un male, Erika ed Omar non meritano tolleranza, come loro non ne hanno avuta con chi hanno massacrato.



d'accordissimo.
tale tolleranza e' un problema preoccupante.
Se guardiamo ai fatti di cronaca,troppi innocenti (come la mamma e il fratellino di Erika) morti per niente e, dopo pochi anni,i loro assassini sono di nuovo fuori in liberta'.

Forse il vero problema e' che siamo in un Paese cristiano e alcuni qua fanno gli sbigottiti davanti alle parole "tolleranza zero"....


ma vorrei vedere se vi uccidessero a coltellate il figlio o la figlia....vorrei vedere se parliamo ancora di perdono!!!!


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Qui si parlava del contrario, a perdonare è stato il padre di Erika ed il padre, marito e nonno della strage di Erba.


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto che forse erika era solo una bimba viziata,mi astengo da ulteriori commenti,erika è semplicemente una pluriomicida,ne pù ne meno!



anch'io la vedo tale.
la laurea in carcere se la sono presa anche altri assassini....
una laurea...
buona condotta...
e il gioco e' fatto...
ti fai la meta' degli anni di pena previsti...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> d'accordissimo.
> tale tolleranza e' un problema preoccupante.
> Se guardiamo ai fatti di cronaca,troppi innocenti (come la mamma e il fratellino di Erika) morti per niente e, dopo pochi anni,i loro assassini sono di nuovo fuori in liberta'.
> 
> ...


Infatti.
Ma capisci che se mia moglie viene uccisa che so da un malitenzionato è un discorso, ma se la mano omicida è quella di mia figlia.

Che cosa faccio?

Che cosa dovrei fare?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Qui si parlava del contrario, a perdonare è stato il padre di Erika ed il padre, marito e nonno della strage di Erba.


Volevo portare un esempio di cose estreme no?
Possono essere estreme in molti sensi no?

Ma posso farti una domanda?

ALmeno tuo marito è pentito del male che ti ha fatto 
se ne è reso conto e ti ha chiesto scusa?

Insomma si è perfino rovinato la salute...cosa vuole di più?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> anch'io la vedo tale.
> la laurea in carcere se la sono presa anche altri assassini....
> una laurea...
> buona condotta...
> ...


Ed è bene male un enorme guadagno per la società.
Sempre meglio del fallimento no?

Quante persone andavano in carcere per un piccolo reato e di là ne uscivano istruite su ogni possibile nuovo crimine eh?

Che casso serve un carcere se non è rieducativo di una personalità deviante eh?

Tanto vale allora la sedia elettrica a sto punto.


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Certo che mi puoi fare domande personali.

Mio marito si dice pentito, e dice che sta male anche per quello, che non riesce a dirmi cosa prova, ma che dentro sta malissimo.

A parole e nei fatti dice di amarmi, sono io che non dimentico.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Certo che mi puoi fare domande personali.
> 
> Mio marito si dice pentito, e dice che sta male anche per quello, che non riesce a dirmi cosa prova, ma che dentro sta malissimo.
> 
> A parole e nei fatti dice di amarmi, sono io che non dimentico.


Beh però se ci pensi bene.
State entrando nella fase delle vita dove insomma
o si fa spalla l'uno con l'altro
o si finisce a patrasso no?

Sai non penso si riesca a dimenticare...

Ma ci si può sforzare a non ricordare.

Sai una volta ho incontrato una persona che mi ha detto che per fare in modo che una cosa qualsiasi entri in noi, dobbiamo avere la mente sgombra.

Mi sono messo lì e ci ho provato.
E funziona davvero.

Mi sono accorto però che a mente sgombra, riesco a concentrarmi ancora più su me stesso.
E divento ancora più egocentrico e incapace di qualsiasi empatia.

Ma sto davvero bene così.

Del resto vedi, per esempio, ora sto studiando molto per i futuri concerti, e chi fa il mio mestiere sa che 90% del nostro lavoro fa leva sulla capacità di concentrazione.

Pensa è TERRIBILE quando sei lì che suoni e la testa non è lì.
Terrificante.

Ora vorrei chiederti.
Se guardi ora la tua vita, che cosa ne rimane di voi due sul finire del giorno?


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh però se ci pensi bene.
> State entrando nella fase delle vita dove insomma
> o si fa spalla l'uno con l'altro
> o si finisce a patrasso no?
> ...



Infatti, stiamo entrando, entrambi, in una fase della vita in cui più che mai si sarebbe bisogno di sostegno e aiuto.

Sul finire delle nostre giornate cosa resta?  Ci si ritrova, ed è l'unico momento di pace, almeno per me, se è sincero anche per lui.


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è bene male un enorme guadagno per la società.
> Sempre meglio del fallimento no?
> 
> Quante persone andavano in carcere per un piccolo reato e di là ne uscivano istruite su ogni possibile nuovo crimine eh?
> ...



 e ma e' qui il punto...che bisognerebbe distinguere la gravita' delle cose, mi hai citato il "piccolo reato" in questa risposta, ed io scuoto un po' la testa rassegnata perche' questa e' la conferma del pensiero generale ...e poi dell'azione...di come vengono scontate le pene nel nostro paese..
quasi uno che ruba un motorino si fa piu' carcere di uno che uccide che viene riconosciuto debole mentalmente...
a me queste cose fanno rabbia. Sento che non c'e' giustizia...che la mia incoluminita' e' a rischio...perche' uno che, per una ragione o l'altra decide di farmi del male, dopo poco tempo e' gia' fuori.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> e ma e' qui il punto...che bisognerebbe distinguere la gravita' delle cose, mi hai citato il "piccolo reato" in questa risposta, ed io scuoto un po' la testa rassegnata perche' questa e' la conferma del pensiero generale ...e poi dell'azione...di come vengono scontate le pene nel nostro paese..
> quasi uno che ruba un motorino si fa piu' carcere di uno che uccide che viene riconosciuto debole mentalmente...
> a me queste cose fanno rabbia. Sento che non c'e' giustizia...che la mia incoluminita' e' a rischio...perche' uno che, per una ragione o l'altra decide di farmi del male, dopo poco tempo e' gia' fuori.


Non so se questi sono luoghi comuni o meno.
Sono propenso a pensare che i giochi si fanno in tribunale.
Dove mi pare di capire giochi anche un ruolo su CHI sia l'imputato.
Nella misura che questo imputato può ingaggiare il miglior avvocato difensore.

Sono portato a pensare che in qualche maniera sia una sorta di gioco a carte, in cui ora vinci e ora vinco io.

Difficile trovare, a partire che so dal Beccaria, dei delitti e delle pene, la giustizia universale.
Ma solo giustizia fatta da uomini su applicazioni di codici di legge, che a sua volta possono più o meno venir interpretati.

Non mi intendo di giurisprudenza, ma per esempio, mi ha sempre colpito la vicenda di AL Capone.
Non fu mai inchiodato come Omicida, mai.
Ma fu ficcato dentro per evasione fiscale, in uno stato che a differenza dell'Italia su queste cose non scherza.

Ora mi pare, e non so se mi sbaglio, che esistano degli stati al mondo, in cui scatta la pena di morte, anche per una cazzata, allorchè tu sia un recidivo. Alla terza volta che ti condanniamo per un reato, scatta la pena capitale, vedi tu.

Se è vero, che ogni sistema giudiziario, si è prestato a errori clamorosi, è vero che esiste un tasso di colpevoli impuniti, ma anche un tasso di innocenti puniti per quei colpevoli.

Ora la gravità delle cose è sempre una tassonomia soggettiva.
Ti basterebbe osservare quanto vale la vita di un operaio in Italia e in Cina.
Credimi in Cina la vita di un operaio non vale, assolutamente NIENTE.


----------



## Alessandra (12 Marzo 2013)

eh...lo so come gira in Cina...non ci sono mai stata ma ho sentito molto a riguardo.
anche a me la vicenda di Al Capone ha colpito...

e anche io sono convinta che il poveretto che ruba all'esselunga un tozzo di pane per mangiare paga molto di piu' di quello che fa reati gravi e che si puo' permettere il top-avvocato...


in generale, quando giro nella mia citta' natale (nord italia) non mi sento sicura...specialmente dopo una certa ora.
Sento la mancanza del rispetto delle leggi...e so che anche la polizia e' impotente...ho sentito storie di poliziotti frustrati che rischiano per arrestare  delinquentelli che dopo due gg sono di nuovo in liberta'....a sbeffeggiarli.
A Londra vedo ragazze andare in giro a qualsiasi ora della notte senza problemi, vestite in minigonne inguinali...ubriache...eppure nessuno prova a molestarle....anche solo verbalmente.
Qui in uk nessuno si sogna di salire sull'autobus senza biglietto. Una volta un tizio voleva salire senza pagare, insisteva con prepotenza e ha iniziato ad avere un atteggiamento prepotente e aggressivo. 
L'autista ha chiamato la polizia e questa e' arrivata subito e l'ha portato via in manette.

Forse ti sembrera' esagerato...ma vivere il rispetto delle regole ti fa sentire piu' sicuro e non hai quella sensazione di sentirti preso in giro (per esempio, di essere l'unico idiota che paga il biglietto dell'autobus)


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto che forse erika era solo una bimba viziata,mi astengo da ulteriori commenti,erika è semplicemente una pluriomicida,ne pù ne meno!


quoto


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

cerchiamo di allontanare lo sguardo per un attimo da questo caso … 

la pena … che fine ha o dovrebbe avere una pena, oggi?

Raddoppiare il male, rinchiudendo a vita e buttare la chiave?
O visto come strumento educativo e curativo, per reintegrare un cittadino a fare parte della società? 

Cioè, come ci poniamo noi difronte allo sviluppo che un essere umano può fare?

Ci poniamo con sfiducia e pessimismo o con fiducia e ottimismo?



PS: piccola interpretazione tanto per … che riguarda la frase di Erika …

“Non trova lavoro … a causa di ciò che ha fatto … “

Non so, ma io vedo pure l’espressione di qualcuno, che esprime … 
la mia galera continua … 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Conte 

vado OT 

ti volevo rispondere sulla storia che hai riportato sul perdono ... 
ho capito molto bene il messaggio, credimi, 
ma ...

_"Il figlio maggiore si trovava nei campi, e mentre tornava, come fu vicino a casa, udì la musica e le danze. Chiamò uno dei servi e gli domandò che cosa succedesse. Quello gli disse: "É tornato tuo fratello e tuo padre ha ammazzato il vitello ingrassato, perché lo ha riavuto sano e salvo".
_

questo padre a me piace solo a metà ... 
solo quella parte, che riguarda il figlio giovane ...

ma in quella gioia, di aver ritrovato il figlio ... 
ha escluso il più grande ... e non si tratta di premiare 
anche lui ... o soprattutto lui ... perché "non ha sgarrato" ... 

ma il suo impegnarsi ... lo ha reso invisibile ... a tal punto, che 
ha ricevuto la notizia da uno schiavo ... che già lo sapeva ... 

è stato proprio escluso ... come un non partecipante della vita ...

e noi che ne sappiamo, se non gioiva pure lui ... al ritorno del fratellino ...
se solo il padre lo avesse incluso ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> cerchiamo di allontanare lo sguardo per un attimo da questo caso …
> 
> ...


E meno male che continua... Visto che ha scontato una pena ridicola. Mi riferisco solo al caso specifico


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E meno male che continua... Visto che ha scontato una pena ridicola. Mi riferisco solo al caso specifico


Ciao,

ho un po' di difficoltà con ciò ... 

ci facciamo partecipi ... ad uno spreco di vita ... quella del bambino ... 

la prigione sociale, può essere di gran lunga peggiore del carcere vero ... 


non sto dicendo affatto ... che ora bisogna stendere un tappeto rosso ... 

ma proprio nel ricordo di quel bambino ... 

darle le possibilità come agli altri ... 

se non trova lavoro perché è precario è un conto ... 

ma così ... racconta tutt'un'altra storia ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> vado OT
> 
> ...


Hai ragione...
Ma dice pure al figlio grande
Tu sei sempre con me quello che è MIO è TUO.

Ma hai ragione...
Ma la storiella era non per insegnare il perdono, quanto contro quei mormoratori che si indignavano perchè lui andava incontro alle persone non perbene no?

E se appunto in prima istanza si vede quello che dici tu...

In seconda si può capire che far festa perchè tuo fratello ha messo la testa a posto è più importante che star lì a fare il giustiziere no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho un po' di difficoltà con ciò ...
> 
> ...


Ma su wiki è scritto che ha trovato un lavoro da gennaio 2013. A tempo determinato.
Del resto se io sono un imprenditore.
Assumo in base non certo al colore della pelle
ma solo in quanto sai fare il mestiere.

Solo quello bravo.

Poi se lo stato mi dice, senti, ti diamo questi incentivi perchè fa parte di un piano seguito da noi...
Io mi dico ma perchè no?

Business is business...


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> E meno male che continua... Visto che ha scontato una pena ridicola. Mi riferisco solo al caso specifico


Una pena ridicola?io scriverei paradossale.Vedi cara farfalla siamo in italia,e questo è il paese dove qualcuno pensa che erika sia solo un bimba viziata,omar un povero scemetto che ha fatto una cazzata,come se massacrare una madre con il suo figlioletto sia una cazzata,questo paese è ridotto così proprio per queste persone,individui che guardano il loro orticello, fanno i moderni ed i comprensivi cun il culo degli altri.Qualche tempo fa ho assistito ad un grave incidente,un pischello è passato con il rosso,e ha centrato una macchina con a bordo una mamma ed il figlio piccolo,non contento a provato pure ad andarsene,è stato accerchiato dai presenti,ed io nel mezzo che cercavo di non far degenerare la cosa,avrei preso a calci nel culo questo ragazzo in stato di palese alterazione,dall'altra parte capivo che quel cretino rischiava il linciaggioquando a chi gli chiedeva il perchè fosse passato con il rosso ha risposto così:siete voi che siete passati con il verde,il seguito non è stata per nulla divertente.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Conte

1. sulla storia ...

mmhh ... guarda, che tu di là hai fatto un ragionamento sul perdono (perdono = grande amore) 
e che , chi si comporta bene, non può pretendere dei meriti in più verso chi ha sbagliato. 

non ho parlato di giustiziere ... quello non mi interessa ... ma di partecipazione alla vita  ... 
e con ciò il ruolo del giustiziere, non lo vedo più ... non dai proprio alito a ciò ... 

1. sulla "prigione sociale"

questo tipo di prigione ... non si limita per quanto riguarda il lavoro ... 
ma tutti gli aspetti della vita, e include pure chi ti sta vicino.
non finisce mai ... mentre compri il pane, nell'autobus, mentre cammini per strade ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una pena ridicola?io scriverei paradossale.Vedi cara farfalla siamo in italia,e questo è il paese dove qualcuno pensa che erika sia solo un bimba viziata,omar un povero scemetto che ha fatto una cazzata,come se massacrare una madre con il suo figlioletto sia una cazzata,questo paese è ridotto così proprio per *queste persone,individui che guardano il loro orticello, fanno i moderni ed i comprensivi cun il culo degli altri*.Qualche tempo fa ho assistito ad un grave incidente,un pischello è passato con il rosso,e ha centrato una macchina con a bordo una mamma ed il figlio piccolo,non contento a provato pure ad andarsene,è stato accerchiato dai presenti,ed io nel mezzo che cercavo di non far degenerare la cosa,avrei preso a calci nel culo questo ragazzo in stato di palese alterazione,dall'altra parte capivo che quel cretino rischiava il linciaggioquando a chi gli chiedeva il perchè fosse passato con il rosso ha risposto così:siete voi che siete passati con il verde,il seguito non è stata per nulla divertente.


Ciao Oscu,

ti riferisci a me?

sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscu,
> 
> ti riferisci a me?
> 
> sienne


Certo che no!:up:Mi riferisco al quel simpaticone del conte!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> 1. sulla storia ...
> 
> ...


Beh come dire...
difficile levarsi di dosso il passato da ex carcerato no?
Per esempio da noi...
Felicetto Maniero ora fa l'imprenditore.
Ma vive molto nascosto...

Sai con certe fame...


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire...
> difficile levarsi di dosso il passato da ex carcerato no?
> Per esempio da noi...
> Felicetto Maniero ora fa l'imprenditore.
> ...


Embè cosa avresti da dire a quel povero ragazzo di felicetto?era solo un sognatore,uno viziato,avrà fatto qualche cazzata,mamma mia che pesante!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una pena ridicola?io scriverei paradossale.Vedi cara farfalla siamo in italia,e questo è il paese dove qualcuno pensa che erika sia solo un bimba viziata,omar un povero scemetto che ha fatto una cazzata,come se massacrare una madre con il suo figlioletto sia una cazzata,questo paese è ridotto così proprio per queste persone,individui che guardano il loro orticello, fanno i moderni ed i comprensivi cun il culo degli altri.Qualche tempo fa ho assistito ad un grave incidente,un pischello è passato con il rosso,e ha centrato una macchina con a bordo una mamma ed il figlio piccolo,non contento a provato pure ad andarsene,è stato accerchiato dai presenti,ed io nel mezzo che cercavo di non far degenerare la cosa,avrei preso a calci nel culo questo ragazzo in stato di palese alterazione,dall'altra parte capivo che quel cretino rischiava il linciaggioquando a chi gli chiedeva il perchè fosse passato con il rosso ha risposto così:siete voi che siete passati con il verde,il seguito non è stata per nulla divertente.


un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
l'utopia è quella di un mondo dove le vittime vengano riscattate da cambiamenti reali per chi resta; se oggi erika facendo volontariato aiutasse realmente qualcuno per la mamma e il fratello sarebbe certo più producente di un ergastolo.
in tutto ciò nessuno sminuisce la gravità dei fatti


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
> concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
> fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
> a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
> ...


Ciao,

non c'è più niente da dire a riguardo ... quoto!

ma si capisce cosa intendo?

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

direi di sì, perchè?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non c'è più niente da dire a riguardo ... quoto!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
> concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
> fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
> a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
> ...


Concordo. Resta il fato che io non le farei fare la baby sitter. E tu? Voglio dire che in linea di principio siamo tutti (o quasi :carneval d'accordo per il recupero di chi ha compiuto anche un delitto efferato ma in pratica pensiamo di non sentirci a nostro agio con quelle persone. Anche se si possono avere reazioni inaspettate: io credo di aver riconosciuto un pluriomicida in un esercizio commerciale e ho provato pietà.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
> concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
> fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
> a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
> ...


Minerva quoto tutto,sbagli solo una cosa!Certa gente la coscienza non l'avrà mai...!


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi di sì, perchè?


Ciao,

le risposte sono un po' contraddittorie ... (risposte a me e ad un altro utente)

e dall'altra parte ... mah ... 

lascia perdere ...  ...

trovo che sia un punto molto importante (il tema)

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
> concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che* in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze *piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
> fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
> a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
> ...


Non è sempre possibile, temo. Ed infatti è utopico.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire...
> difficile levarsi di dosso il passato da ex carcerato no?
> Per esempio da noi...
> Felicetto Maniero ora fa l'imprenditore.
> ...


Felicetto Maniero è fuori...ma un ergastolo mai in Italia???


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
> concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
> fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
> a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
> ...


approvo!!!! (virtualmente, tranquilla )
In più, la funzione (e lo scopo) della pena è *rieducativa, non punitiva*. La cosa è sancita dalla *Costituzione* (art. 27). Leggere che c'è chi chiuderebbe chicchessia in carcere e butterebbe le chiavi (specie una sedicenne) mi fa accapponare la pelle, oltre ad essere fortemente anticostituzionale. Leggendo frasi così sono sprofondata a secoli e secoli fa, al tempo della legge del taglione.
Finisco con l'accennare ad una cosa per me ovvia: ma cosa dà il diritto a una persona di giudicare, riprovare, condannare cose fuori da ogni misura e delle quali non si ha nessuna conoscenza? Ma come ci si può permettere di sindacare l'atteggiamento, quale che sia (e certo da qui non si sa) di un padre superstite da tale orrore verso la figlia, causa di tale orrore? A parte il fatto che se fosse per me la cronaca sarebbe illegale. E' giusto un modo indegno di fare disinformazione, dare in pasto al popol(ino) cose di enorme dolorosità per chi le vive giusto per fare scalpore e audience. E certo, molti ci cascano con tutte le scarpe, improvvisandosi giudici e corte suprema. Intollerabile attenzione mediatica che stuzzica quella parte di avvoltoitudine che alberga in molti. Io così la vedo.
Davanti a una vicenda così, infernale così, l'unica cosa seria da fare è fare un passo indietro, rispettare le decisioni umane prese (che mai ve le verrano a dire, mai ve le spiegheranno) di chi è stato coinvolto.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

Io invece sono contrario alla pena rieducativa, per il fatto che certe persone bacate non le rieduchi un corno, o meglio lo riusciresti a fare, utilizzando metodi che sono illegali da anni (ma funzionano). Secondo me la pena non deve essere una rieducazione per tornare in società, ma il vero e proprio deterrente per non delinquere in quel modo. Erika e Omar dovevano essere un evidente esempio di quello che deve succedere quando due adolescenti non hanno un cervello...dovevano servire a chi altri dopo di loro avesse solo pensato a fare quello che loro hanno fatto. 
La paura di una pena pesante è un ottimo deterrente, almeno in Cina funziona e funziona benissimo, altrochè pena rieducativa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece sono contrario alla pena rieducativa, per il fatto che certe persone bacate non le rieduchi un corno, o meglio lo riusciresti a fare, utilizzando metodi che sono illegali da anni (ma funzionano). Secondo me la pena non deve essere una rieducazione per tornare in società, ma il vero e proprio deterrente per non delinquere in quel modo. Erika e Omar dovevano essere un evidente esempio di quello che deve succedere quando due adolescenti non hanno un cervello...dovevano servire a chi altri dopo di loro avesse solo pensato a fare quello che loro hanno fatto.
> La paura di una pena pesante è un ottimo deterrente, almeno in Cina funziona e funziona benissimo, altrochè pena rieducativa.


Infatti probabilmente ti troverai meglio in Cina, in quanto a questo. La Costituzione è il fondamento di un paese (democratico, ovviamente). Se non la condividi, le frontiere sono aperte.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti probabilmente ti troverai meglio in Cina, in quanto a questo. La Costituzione è il fondamento di un paese (democratico, ovviamente). Se non la condividi, le frontiere sono aperte.


La costituzione dovrebbe essere la carta fondamentale, ma allo stesso tempo dovrebbe essere il più possibilmente generale. Quella italiana è troppo poco generale per essere una carta costituzionale valida, bellissima forse, ma basata su concetti non possibili, se non in un mondo di favole. Basta parole, sono solo i fatti che contano ed i fatti parlano e dicono troppe cose sulla inadeguatezza di una costituzione vecchia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La costituzione dovrebbe essere la carta fondamentale, ma allo stesso tempo dovrebbe essere il più possibilmente generale. Quella italiana è troppo poco generale per essere una carta costituzionale valida, bellissima forse, ma basata su concetti non possibili, se non in un mondo di favole. Basta parole, sono solo i fatti che contano ed i fatti parlano e dicono troppe cose sulla inadeguatezza di una costituzione vecchia.


Ripeto, puoi sempre emigrare. Puoi scegliere un paese che fa dell'intimidazione il modello, che usa la paura generalizzata per sedare e la tortura quando non riesce. Liberissimo, grazie anche a *questa* costituzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La costituzione dovrebbe essere la carta fondamentale, ma allo stesso tempo dovrebbe essere il più possibilmente generale. Quella italiana è troppo poco generale per essere una carta costituzionale valida, bellissima forse, ma basata su concetti non possibili, se non in un mondo di favole. Basta parole, sono solo i fatti che contano ed i fatti parlano e dicono troppe cose sulla inadeguatezza di una costituzione vecchia.


Ma che minchia vai cianciando.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Io invece sono contrario alla pena rieducativa*, per il fatto che certe persone bacate non le rieduchi un corno, o meglio lo riusciresti a fare, utilizzando metodi che sono illegali da anni (ma funzionano). Secondo me la pena non deve essere una rieducazione per tornare in società, ma il vero e proprio deterrente per non delinquere in quel modo. Erika e Omar dovevano essere un evidente esempio di quello che deve succedere quando due adolescenti non hanno un cervello...dovevano servire a chi altri dopo di loro avesse solo pensato a fare quello che loro hanno fatto.
> La paura di una pena pesante è un ottimo deterrente, almeno in Cina funziona e funziona benissimo, altrochè pena rieducativa.


E che proporresti, Daniele?


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Annab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> approvo!!!! (virtualmente, tranquilla )
> In più, la funzione (e lo scopo) della pena è *rieducativa, non punitiva*. La cosa è sancita dalla *Costituzione* (art. 27). Leggere che c'è chi chiuderebbe chicchessia in carcere e butterebbe le chiavi (specie una sedicenne) mi fa accapponare la pelle, oltre ad essere fortemente anticostituzionale. Leggendo frasi così sono sprofondata a secoli e secoli fa, al tempo della legge del taglione.
> Finisco con l'accennare ad una cosa per me ovvia: ma cosa dà il diritto a una persona di giudicare, riprovare, condannare cose fuori da ogni misura e delle quali non si ha nessuna conoscenza? Ma come ci si può permettere di sindacare l'atteggiamento, quale che sia (e certo da qui non si sa) di un padre superstite da tale orrore verso la figlia, causa di tale orrore? A parte il fatto che se fosse per me la cronaca sarebbe illegale. E' giusto un modo indegno di fare disinformazione, dare in pasto al popol(ino) cose di enorme dolorosità per chi le vive giusto per fare scalpore e audience. E certo, molti ci cascano con tutte le scarpe, improvvisandosi giudici e corte suprema. Intollerabile attenzione mediatica che stuzzica quella parte di avvoltoitudine che alberga in molti. Io così la vedo.
> Davanti a una vicenda così, infernale così, l'unica cosa seria da fare è fare un passo indietro, rispettare le decisioni umane prese (che mai ve le verrano a dire, mai ve le spiegheranno) di chi è stato coinvolto.


Tu hai dei seri problemi!In tutta questa serie di banalità,ti dimentichi delle due vittime,chi le tutela?Tutti garantisti dei miei coglioni,e certo perchè massacrare un bimbetto ed una madre vale 6 anni di carcere?Io ti leggo e rimango basito,è stata condannata a 16 anni e secondo me sono pochi,è stata dentro la metà quindi che cosa scrivi?cosa?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai dei seri problemi!In *tutta questa serie di banalità,*ti dimentichi delle due vittime,chi le tutela?Tutti garantisti dei miei coglioni,e certo perchè massacrare un bimbetto ed una madre vale 6 anni di carcere?Io ti leggo e rimango basito,è stata condannata a 16 anni e secondo me sono pochi,è stata dentro la metà quindi che cosa scrivi?cosa?


Sono le banalità su cui si fonda il nostro diritto penale


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Poi*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> approvo!!!! (virtualmente, tranquilla )
> In più, la funzione (e lo scopo) della pena è *rieducativa, non punitiva*. La cosa è sancita dalla *Costituzione* (art. 27). Leggere che c'è chi chiuderebbe chicchessia in carcere e butterebbe le chiavi (specie una sedicenne) mi fa accapponare la pelle, oltre ad essere fortemente anticostituzionale. Leggendo frasi così sono sprofondata a secoli e secoli fa, al tempo della legge del taglione.
> Finisco con l'accennare ad una cosa per me ovvia: ma cosa dà il diritto a una persona di giudicare, riprovare, condannare cose fuori da ogni misura e delle quali non si ha nessuna conoscenza? Ma come ci si può permettere di sindacare l'atteggiamento, quale che sia (e certo da qui non si sa) di un padre superstite da tale orrore verso la figlia, causa di tale orrore? A parte il fatto che se fosse per me la cronaca sarebbe illegale. E' giusto un modo indegno di fare disinformazione, dare in pasto al popol(ino) cose di enorme dolorosità per chi le vive giusto per fare scalpore e audience. E certo, molti ci cascano con tutte le scarpe, improvvisandosi giudici e corte suprema. Intollerabile attenzione mediatica che stuzzica quella parte di avvoltoitudine che alberga in molti. Io così la vedo.
> Davanti a una vicenda così, infernale così, l'unica cosa seria da fare è fare un passo indietro, rispettare le decisioni umane prese (che mai ve le verrano a dire, mai ve le spiegheranno) di chi è stato coinvolto.


La costituzione dovrebbe garanitire una serie di cose cho non garantisce,guardati un cazzo di telegiornale e finiscila di riempirti la bocca di cose che non sai o credi di sapere,ogni giorno muore una donna,ogni giorno un femminicidio,e tu vieni qui a parlarci di cosa dovrebbe garanitire la costituzione?Ma ci riesci a scrivere qualcosa di sensato?Davanti ad un pc diventate tutti garantisti,tanto cazzo vi frega a voi....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono le banalità su cui si fonda il nostro diritto penale


Si perchè poi viene applicato vero?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La costituzione dovrebbe garanitire una serie di cose cho non garantisce,guardati un cazzo di telegiornale e finiscila di riempirti la bocca di cose che non sai o credi di sapere,ogni giorno muore una donna,ogni giorno un femminicidio,e tu vieni qui a parlarci di cosa dovrebbe garanitire la costituzione?Ma ci riesci a scrivere qualcosa di sensato?Davanti ad un pc diventate tutti garantisti,tanto cazzo vi frega a voi....!


Mi spiace Oscuro ma su questo passaggio sono con la Blume.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono le banalità su cui si fonda il nostro diritto penale



verde


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si perchè poi viene applicato vero?


Questa è cosa completamente diversa dalla ratio della normativa e sulla finalità della pena .... E su questo - cioè sul fatto che le pene non trovino applicazione -  ti do anche ragione. Ma senza perdere di vista il fine ultimo. Libero di pensarla diversamente, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Hel*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi spiace Oscuro ma su questo passaggio sono con la Blume.


Certo,ne riaprliamo quando qualche fatto di una certa gravità succede ad una vostra sorella,ad una madre,ad una figlia,poi rompete i coglioni e volete giustizia,io certe cose le ho vissute da vicino,ma capisco che c'è gente che dietro un pc su una bella sedia, filosofeggia!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai dei seri problemi!In tutta questa serie di banalità,ti dimentichi delle due vittime,chi le tutela?Tutti garantisti dei miei coglioni,e certo perchè massacrare un bimbetto ed una madre vale 6 anni di carcere?Io ti leggo e rimango basito,è stata condannata a 16 anni e secondo me sono pochi,è stata dentro la metà quindi che cosa scrivi?cosa?


la costituzione è una serie di banalità? Complimenti, Oscuro, fai sempre figure bellissime.
E le vittime in questo caso non si tutelano. Sono vittime, morte, chiaro? Si tutela la società, al limite, perché queste cose non ricapitino. Ecco il perché della detenzione (protezione società) e riabilitazione. 
Poi ripeto, se ti occupassi un po' più dei cazzi tuoi e un po' meno di cronaca (scandalistica o meno poco importa, la radice è quella) avresti qualche chance di migliorare.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa è cosa completamente diversa dalla ratio della normativa e sulla finalità della pena .... E su questo - cioè sul fatto che le pene non trovino applicazione - ti do anche ragione. Ma senza perdere di vista il fine ultimo. Libero di pensarla diversamente, ci mancherebbe.


Hell la teoria è bella e piace anche a me,la pratica non è divertente,e quando si parla di sistema rieducativo a me viene solo da ridere...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> approvo!!!! (virtualmente, tranquilla )
> In più, la funzione (e lo scopo) della pena è *rieducativa, non punitiva*. La cosa è sancita dalla *Costituzione* (art. 27). Leggere che c'è chi chiuderebbe chicchessia in carcere e butterebbe le chiavi (specie una sedicenne) mi fa accapponare la pelle, oltre ad essere fortemente anticostituzionale. Leggendo frasi così sono sprofondata a secoli e secoli fa, al tempo della legge del taglione.
> Finisco con l'accennare ad una cosa per me ovvia: ma cosa dà il diritto a una persona di giudicare, riprovare, condannare cose fuori da ogni misura e delle quali non si ha nessuna conoscenza? Ma come ci si può permettere di sindacare l'atteggiamento, quale che sia (e certo da qui non si sa) di un padre superstite da tale orrore verso la figlia, causa di tale orrore? A parte il fatto che se fosse per me la cronaca sarebbe illegale. E' giusto un modo indegno di fare disinformazione, dare in pasto al popol(ino) cose di enorme dolorosità per chi le vive giusto per fare scalpore e audience. E certo, molti ci cascano con tutte le scarpe, improvvisandosi giudici e corte suprema. Intollerabile attenzione mediatica che stuzzica quella parte di avvoltoitudine che alberga in molti. Io così la vedo.
> Davanti a una vicenda così, infernale così, l'unica cosa seria da fare è fare un passo indietro, rispettare le decisioni umane prese (che mai ve le verrano a dire, mai ve le spiegheranno) di chi è stato coinvolto.


Scusa AnnaBlume... ma la pena è punitiva in quanto pena. Poi DEVE avere uno scopo rieducativo perchè altrimenti è solo condanna inutile, se prospetti che non serva ad una riabilitazione. Ma è pena, punizione. E vorrei aggiungere che spero che in questo paese non si renda la cronaca illegale... già abbiamo un'informazione penosa(a proposito di pena). Piuttosto si discuta della qualità dell'informazione e di come EDUCARE anche nelle scuole a non soffermarsi sugli aspetti macabri e gossippari delle vicende, ma a trarre dalle vicende insegnamento. Per dire: a me proprio questa vicenda ha fatto molto pensare, mi ha dato modo di fare autocritica e di pormi degli interrogativi. La cronaca... è storia. Come la leggiamo, quali aspetti ainteressano a ciascuno di noi è un problema etico a livello personale, non può essere materia giuridica.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,ne riaprliamo quando qualche fatto di una certa gravità succede ad una vostra sorella,ad una madre,ad una figlia,poi rompete i coglioni e volete giustizia,io certe cose le ho vissute da vicino,ma capisco che c'è gente che dietro un pc su una bella sedia, filosofeggia!


Anche questo è vero, ma se non fosse così, se non si ponderasse prima, anche filosofeggiando, su quale cammino rieducativo scegliere - come hanno fatto i nostri padri costituenti e il legislatore penale di conseguenza - saremmo al far west. Poiché apprezzo il tuo entusiasmo e so che sei sincero, non mi dispiaccio delle tue legittime critiche. Ma non posso fare passi indietro, mi spiace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, ma se non fosse così, se non si ponderasse prima, anche filosofeggiando, su quale cammino rieducativo scegliere - come hanno fatto i nostri padri costituenti e il legislatore penale di conseguenza - saremmo al far west. Poiché apprezzo il tuo entusiasmo e so che sei sincero, non mi dispiaccio delle tue legittime critiche. Ma non posso fare passi indietro, mi spiace.


secondo me state contestando a Oscuro una cosa che non ha detto. Lui parla di CERTEZZA della pena. Enorme problema di questo Paese.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

... ed io infatti, della parte etica avrei voluto parlare ...

... dalla piccola cosa alla grande cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Già*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la costituzione è una serie di banalità? Complimenti, Oscuro, fai sempre figure bellissime.
> E le vittime in questo caso non si tutelano. Sono vittime, morte, chiaro? Si tutela la società, al limite, perché queste cose non ricapitino. Ecco il perché della detenzione (protezione società) e riabilitazione.
> Poi ripeto, se ti occupassi un po' più dei cazzi tuoi e un po' meno di cronaca (scandalistica o meno poco importa, la radice è quella) avresti qualche chance di migliorare.


Tu sei talmente ignorante,che non sai che spesso le cose si ripetono,ma stando dalla mattina alla sera a non fare un cazzo, ti piace filosofeggiare e fare figure di merda,cose che ti riescono alla grande!detenzione? tu non sai neanche cosa sia!Riabilitazione di cosa?sei ignorante ma forte,sei mai stata in un carcere?conosci le condizioni dei carcerati?occupati tu di gossip perchè sei davvero ignorante,vai a studiare le cose come stanno nella realtà....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me state contestando a Oscuro una cosa che non ha detto. Lui parla di CERTEZZA della pena. Enorme problema di questo Paese.


Annablume intelligente?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annablume intelligente?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì che è intelligente. Solo che oramai partite tutti e due con un carico tale di pregiudizi che vi è impossibile uno scambio costruttivo. Come facciamo a farvi azzerare lo scazzo pregresso?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa AnnaBlume... ma la pena è punitiva in quanto pena. Poi DEVE avere uno scopo rieducativo perchè altrimenti è solo condanna inutile, se prospetti che non serva ad una riabilitazione. Ma è pena, punizione. E vorrei aggiungere che spero che in questo paese non si renda la cronaca illegale... già abbiamo un'informazione penosa(a proposito di pena). Piuttosto si discuta della qualità dell'informazione e di come EDUCARE anche nelle scuole a non soffermarsi sugli aspetti macabri e gossippari delle vicende, ma a trarre dalle vicende insegnamento. Per dire: a me proprio questa vicenda ha fatto molto pensare, mi ha dato modo di fare autocritica e di pormi degli interrogativi. La cronaca... è storia. Come la leggiamo, quali aspetti ainteressano a ciascuno di noi è un problema etico a livello personale, non può essere materia giuridica.


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa AnnaBlume... ma la pena è punitiva in quanto pena. Poi DEVE avere uno scopo rieducativo perchè altrimenti è solo condanna inutile, se prospetti che non serva ad una riabilitazione. Ma è pena, punizione. E vorrei aggiungere che spero che in questo paese non si renda la cronaca illegale... già abbiamo un'informazione penosa(a proposito di pena). Piuttosto si discuta della qualità dell'informazione e di come EDUCARE anche nelle scuole a non soffermarsi sugli aspetti macabri e gossippari delle vicende, ma a trarre dalle vicende insegnamento. Per dire: a me proprio questa vicenda ha fatto molto pensare, mi ha dato modo di fare autocritica e di pormi degli interrogativi. La cronaca... è storia. Come la leggiamo, quali aspetti ainteressano a ciascuno di noi è un problema etico a livello personale, non può essere materia giuridica.


ooook, riformulo, allora: lo scopo della *detenzione* è riabilitativo, non punitivo. Anzi, è addirittura polifunzionale: riablitazione, dissuasione, prevenzione, difesa sociale. Questo era il senso, scusa per la poca precisione che ho usato nelle parole. 
Per la cronaca, intendevo come è fatta qui, tutto tranne informazione. Materia per ingrassare lo sciacallo che è in tanti. I tuoi interventi, invece, mi sono sembrati diversi da quelli beceramente giustizionalisti.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

il problema fondamentale è che ormai tra di voi il dialogo è impossibile... e cmq quello che non è giusto è che si debba travisare sempre quello che dice oscuro mettendogli in bocca parole che non ha mai detto


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non mi va di urlare. e please non guardate la punteggiatura del cavolo.


La corte di Strasburgo ha condannato l'Italia per quattro volte già per 

trattamento inumano nelle carceri!!!

semai, parliamo di ciò, ma chiaramente. e se il pensiero umanistico sia realizzabile.

sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, ma se non fosse così, se non si ponderasse prima, anche filosofeggiando, su quale cammino rieducativo scegliere - come hanno fatto i nostri padri costituenti e il legislatore penale di conseguenza - saremmo al far west. Poiché apprezzo il tuo entusiasmo e so che sei sincero, non mi dispiaccio delle tue legittime critiche. Ma non posso fare passi indietro, mi spiace.


Entusiasmo?ma io sono incazzato nero....!Ma sai cosa significa morire come il fratellino di erika?ma voi che parlate tanto avete mai parlato con un medico legale?Sapete cosa significa morire per un fendente al polmone?l'agonia?ed io devrei preoccuparmi di erika e del suo percorso rieducativo?O preoccuparmi di persone che violentano e ammazzano povere donne indifese per poi star fuori pochi anni dopo?voi volete scherzare,fate pure,scherza con questa idiota di annab,io mi rifiuto di scherzare su questo.perdonami!


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa è cosa completamente diversa dalla ratio della normativa e sulla finalità della pena .... *E su questo - cioè sul fatto che le pene non trovino applicazione -*  ti do anche ragione. Ma senza perdere di vista il fine ultimo. Libero di pensarla diversamente, ci mancherebbe.


*@SBRICIOLATA*: consentimi di spezzare una lancia in mio favore: su questo profilo, che non mi pare essere l'unico in discussione in questo momento, io non nego che Oscuro abbia ragione. Anzi ho scritto che concordo con lui. Sulla pena punitiva e VENDICATIVA - di cui non si dice espressamente ma si lascia sottindere, non solo e forse tanto da Oscuro quanto da Daniele in tutto il thread, non solo sono in disaccordo, sono proprio _million miles away ._... Il che non  cambia di un millimetro la simpatia e la stima che ho per chi la pensa diversamente da me. Perdonami


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì che è intelligente. Solo che oramai partite tutti e due con un carico tale di pregiudizi che vi è impossibile uno scambio costruttivo. Come facciamo a farvi azzerare lo scazzo pregresso?:mrgreen:


Sbricilata io parlo di fatti,lei di idiozie belle e buone,non sa di cosa parla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Tu sei talmente ignorante*,che non sai che spesso le cose si ripetono,ma stando dalla mattina alla sera a non fare un cazzo, ti piace filosofeggiare e fare figure di merda,cose che ti riescono alla grande!detenzione? tu non sai neanche cosa sia!Riabilitazione di cosa?sei ignorante ma forte,sei mai stata in un carcere?conosci le condizioni dei carcerati?occupati tu di gossip perchè sei davvero ignorante,vai a studiare le cose come stanno nella realtà....!


ma dittelo allo specchio, piuttosto, o dillo a tua sorella (quella virtuale, s'intende).
No, non sono stata in carcere tu sì? E soprattutto, me ne frega qualcosa? Mi sa di no...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Felicetto Maniero è fuori...ma un ergastolo mai in Italia???


Costa troppo ai contribuenti..


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> il problema fondamentale è che ormai tra di voi il dialogo è impossibile... e cmq quello che non è giusto è che si debba travisare sempre quello che dice oscuro mettendogli in bocca parole che non ha mai detto


Ma leggi le idiozie che scrive questa pure tu o no?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

miii ... di cosa si tratta mo esattamente?

si mette in discussione anche il fatto se tornare al medioevo?

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sulla pena punitiva e VENDICATIVA - di cui non si dice espressamente ma si lascia sottindere, non solo e forse tanto da Oscuro quanto da Daniele in tutto il thread, non solo sono in disaccordo, sono proprio _million miles away ._... i


quoto e se possibile approvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me state contestando a Oscuro una cosa che non ha detto. *Lui parla di* *CERTEZZA della pena*. Enorme problema di questo Paese.



sono d'accordo

ma in questo caso specifico la certezza della pena c'è stata
una pena è stata scontata, anche se non soddisfa il desiderio della maggior parte delle persone che hanno seguito la vicenda
qualcuno di competente avrà pur valutato come pertinente la conclusione della pena, o siamo preda dell'anarchia più totale?

oscuro, quali sono gli elementi che ti rendono sfiduciato nella giustizia del nostro paese?


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dittelo allo specchio, piuttosto, o dillo a tua sorella (quella virtuale, s'intende).
> No, non sono stata in carcere tu sì? E soprattutto, me ne frega qualcosa? Mi sa di no...


Simy leggiti questa.Si annab sei parecchio ignorante purtroppo!


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma leggi le idiozie che scrive questa pure tu o no?


ho letto...e non concordo! mi pare sia chiaro. sono due giorni che discutiamo su questo argomento.
il punto è che come al solito si sta travisando il tuo concetto ed è altrettanto chiaro che tra voi due non c'è possibilità di confronto


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma in questo caso specifico la certezza della pena c'è stata
> una pena è stata scontata, anche se non soddisfa il desiderio della maggior parte delle persone che hanno seguito la vicenda
> ...


Mi piacerebbe risponderti in chiaro,ma non posso!:up:Viu lasscio a questa amabile conversazione,non è per me,proprio no!


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Entusiasmo?ma io sono incazzato nero....!Ma sai cosa significa morire come il fratellino di erika?ma voi che parlate tanto avete mai parlato con un medico legale?Sapete cosa significa morire per un fendente al polmone?l'agonia?ed io devrei preoccuparmi di erika e del suo percorso rieducativo?O preoccuparmi di persone che violentano e ammazzano povere donne indifese per poi star fuori pochi anni dopo?v*oi volete scherzare,fate pure,scherza con questa idiota di annab,io mi rifiuto di scherzare su questo*.perdonami!


senti Oscuro, dove sto scherzando? da cosa intuisci che io stia scherzando con Anna Blume? Posso vedere per favore?
Non è che siccome Anna Blume la pensa come me su una qualche qualcosa e Anna Blume non ti è simpatica io posso ritenere che lei dica cosa sbagliate per solidarietà con te, giusto?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma in questo caso specifico la certezza della pena c'è stata
> una pena è stata scontata, anche se non soddisfa il desiderio della maggior parte delle persone che hanno seguito la vicenda
> ...



Ciao,

huuu ... quoto ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Costa troppo ai contribuenti..


ma non solo: è al limite dell'incostituzionalità, poiché la detenzione definitiva (perenne) contrasta col principio costituzionale sopraddetto, quello cioè della riabilitazione.
C'è una serie di sentenze dal 1974 che, pur ribadendo il diritto dello Stato di comminare l'ergastolo, affermano che "l'ergastolo non è incostituzionale, ma sarebbe incostituzionale il far  rimanere sterile l'opera di rieducazione compiuta nei confronti degli  ergastolani, impedendo ai detenuti socialmente recuperati di  riacquistare la libertà".


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> senti Oscuro, dove sto scherzando? da cosa intuisci che io stia scherzando con Anna Blume? Posso vedere per favore?
> Non è che siccome Anna Blume la pensa come me su una qualche qualcosa e Anna Blume non ti è simpatica io posso ritenere che lei dica cosa sbagliate per solodarietà con te, giusto?


eh, ma è proprio questo il giochino per alcuni. La chiave. Attento a te che pensi in auonomia.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ho letto...e non concordo! mi pare sia chiaro. sono due giorni che discutiamo su questo argomento.
> il punto è che come al solito si sta travisando il tuo concetto ed è altrettanto chiaro che tra voi due non c'è possibilità di confronto


Posso confrontarmi con una che non sa neanche di cosa si parla?parla di costituzione?ma si rende conto di cosa scrive?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe risponderti in chiaro,ma non posso!:up:Viu lasscio a questa amabile conversazione,non è per me,proprio no!



capisco, rispetto e immagino che se la pensi così sulla giustizia esiste un motivo reale e valido


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> senti Oscuro, dove sto scherzando? da cosa intuisci che io stia scherzando con Anna Blume? Posso vedere per favore?
> Non è che siccome Anna Blume la pensa come me su una qualche qualcosa e Anna Blume non ti è simpatica io posso ritenere che lei dica cosa sbagliate per solidarietà con te, giusto?


Perdonami,ma è evidente che non ci può essere un confronto sano,ripeto qui si parla di una madre ed un bambino massacrati con decine di coltellate,e me ne sbatto i coglioni del percorso rieducativo di erika punto!!!A quel bambino è stato tolto un futuro,da una sorella che avrebbe dovuto proteggerlo.In casi come questo io sono intransigente sti cazzi dela costituzione!


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco, rispetto e immagino che se la pensi così sulla giustizia esiste un motivo reale e valido


Sai su un forum fatto di gente per bene sarebbe interessante spiegare,ma qui dentro non ci penso proprio!


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco, rispetto e immagino che se la pensi così sulla giustizia esiste un motivo reale e valido



Ciao,

forse non ho capito io ... 

un conto è il principio, l'idea che si ha verso "la punizione" in se ... 
cioè, se si crede, che l'uomo possa migliorare e arrivare a "funzionare" in questa società ...
oppure ritieni, che vada buttata via la chiave. 

un'altro conto è, non avere fiducia nell'andamento di giustizia,
cioè, le leggi ci sono, ma la pratica altro dimostra ...

mi sono fatta capire?

o la sto facendo accanto al vaso?

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho letto...e non concordo! mi pare sia chiaro. sono due giorni che discutiamo su questo argomento.
> il punto è che come al solito si sta travisando il tuo concetto ed è altrettanto chiaro che tra voi due non c'è possibilità di confronto



Simy, rispondo a te perchè almeno tu leggi senza partire in quarta a caso. Io non mi sto confrontando con Oscuro, mi sto confrontando in generale, con chiunque passi di qui. Le mie idee sono lontanissime dal giustizionalismo, dalla punizione, dal taglione. E le espongo con toni misurati, a mio parere, e dati che si possono verificare. Possono non piacere, sono qui per confrontarle ed eventualmente arricchirle, io. 
E' Oscuro che ne fa una guerra, tutta solo sua, condita come al solito da stolti ie vuoti insulti. Che leggi anche tu, ma che a quanto pare ritieni normali. Devo continuare o mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma il concetto di punizione non ha già intrinsecamente dentro una quota parte di "risarcimento" morale alle vittime o ad i loro congiunti volgarmente detto vendetta?


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Costa troppo ai contribuenti..


Si COnte, ma se lo stato volesse proteggere Felicetto Maniero lo terrebbe dentro, quel uomo tra poco tempo morirà, ne ha fatte troppe, piùdi quante una vita possa ripagare. Ci sarà uno scontento della cosa che lo ritroverà...questo è certo.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,ma è evidente che non ci può essere un confronto sano,ripeto qui si parla di una madre ed un bambino massacrati con decine di coltellate,e me ne sbatto i coglioni del percorso rieducativo di erika punto!!!A quel bambino è stato tolto un futuro,da una sorella che avrebbe dovuto proteggerlo.In casi come questo io sono intransigente sti cazzi dela costituzione!


Ciao,

appunto Oscu!

proprio perché si parla di un atto orrendo, 

non possiamo fermarci. 

dare un senso a quelle vite ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse non ho capito io ...
> 
> ...


Ascolta li vedi questi che straparlano di certe cazzate?io aspetto solo che certi episodi capitino a loro,magari gli stuprano una figlia,la massacrano,e poi dopo 8 anni rimettono in libertà il colpevole!Poi li vedrai rompere il cazzo alle forze dell'ordine,vorranno giustizia,frantumeranno i coglioni in tv,poi capiranno che la costituzione non c'entra un cazzo,capiranno la propria ignoranza.Fin quando capita agli altri però sti cazzi dei morti.Potrei aggiungere tante cose e simy sa anche il perchè ma questo posto è frequentato anche da gente di merda e quindi chiudo qui!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,ma è evidente che non ci può essere un confronto sano,ripeto qui si parla di una madre ed un bambino massacrati con decine di coltellate,e me ne sbatto i coglioni del percorso rieducativo di erika punto!!!A quel bambino è stato tolto un futuro,da una sorella che avrebbe dovuto proteggerlo.In casi come questo io *sono intransigente sti cazzi dela costituzione*!


e allora fuori anche tu. In Cina, magari, con Daniele.
O diventi costituzionalista e contribuisci a cambiare le regole. 'azzo, ti tocca laurearti, però (quando ce vò, ce vò).


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ooook, riformulo, allora: lo scopo della *detenzione* è riabilitativo, non punitivo. Anzi, è addirittura polifunzionale: riablitazione, dissuasione, prevenzione, difesa sociale. Questo era il senso, scusa per la poca precisione che ho usato nelle parole.
> Per la cronaca, intendevo come è fatta qui, tutto tranne informazione. Materia per ingrassare lo sciacallo che è in tanti. I tuoi interventi, invece, mi sono sembrati diversi da quelli beceramente giustizionalisti.


sì. Dopodichè, se data una condanna, nel caso di un delitto efferato, la pena viene dimezzata... chiedersi se si è effettivamente riusciti nella riabilitazione secondo me è lecito. Ma è proprio il sistema che non funziona. Quando io ero una ragazzina, abbiamo avuto per un certo periodo una legislazione molto severa sul possesso di stupefacenti. Molti miei coetanei finirono dentro, in quel periodo. Ragazzi che erano pezzi di pane che magari facevano qualche stronzata, non microcriminali, studenti. Un mio amico in particolare mi parlò della sua esperienza. Non scendo nei dettagli... ma dire rieducazione sarebbe una bestemmia. Quello che lui ha vissuto lì dentro è stata una bestemmia, se esiste un Dio. Questo è lo stato delle cose, a parte pochissime carceri modello che hanno laboratori, che lavorano in accordo con organizzazioni anche fuori dalle carceri... abbiamo solo la pena, purtroppo. E per come viene amministrata la giustizia... o la pena non ti viene comminata affatto.. o stai dentro anche troppo.  Ma... per certi casi che sono alla luce del gossip... secondo me per motivi che nulla hanno a che vedere con la giustizia... vengono fatte ogni tanto scarcerazioni inspiegabili, molto anticipatamente rispetto ai termini. Non so se questo è il caso. Ma parlare di riabilitazione mi lascia sempre dubbiosa, per quello che so.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Simy, rispondo a te perchè almeno tu leggi senza partire in quarta a caso. Io non mi sto confrontando con Oscuro, mi sto confrontando in generale, con chiunque passi di qui. Le mie idee sono lontanissime dal giustizionalismo, dalla punizione, dal taglione. E le espongo con toni misurati, a mio parere, e dati che si possono verificare. Possono non piacere, sono qui per confrontarle ed eventualmente arricchirle, io.
> E' Oscuro che ne fa una guerra, tutta solo sua, condita come al solito da stolti ie vuoti insulti. Che leggi anche tu, ma che a quanto pare ritieni normali. Devo continuare o mi sono spiegata?


Sei falsa e cattiva come la tua amica credimi,spero che chi legge e rilegge noti bene e si faccia la sua opinione!:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non solo: è al limite dell'incostituzionalità, poiché la detenzione definitiva (perenne) contrasta col principio costituzionale sopraddetto, quello cioè della riabilitazione.
> C'è una serie di sentenze dal 1974 che, pur ribadendo il diritto dello Stato di comminare l'ergastolo, affermano che "l'ergastolo non è incostituzionale, ma sarebbe incostituzionale il far  rimanere sterile l'opera di rieducazione compiuta nei confronti degli  ergastolani, impedendo ai detenuti socialmente recuperati di  riacquistare la libertà".


Ma la persona può essere rieducata fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, basta solo cambiare le parole ed ergastolo può trasformarsi in una mirabile opera di rieducazione a lunghissimo termine.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si COnte, ma se lo stato volesse proteggere Felicetto Maniero lo terrebbe dentro, quel uomo tra poco tempo morirà, ne ha fatte troppe, piùdi quante una vita possa ripagare. Ci sarà uno scontento della cosa che lo ritroverà...questo è certo.


Ma sai che nell'ultima intervista gli hanno chiesto se teme la morte?
Lui ha risposto che sa che molte persone lo vorrebbero morto e se lo aspetta pure

Già che sei qui

Ci pensi tu?

Pensa occasione irripetibile eh?

Pensaci....

Certe fortune non capitano due volte nella vita....

Magari poi ne beneficiamo tutti no?


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Annab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e allora fuori anche tu. In Cina, magari, con Daniele.
> O diventi costituzionalista e contribuisci a cambiare le regole. 'azzo, ti tocca laurearti, però (quando ce vò, ce vò).


Gaurda tu sei una povera idiota e sbaglio io a relazionarmi con te,io ti auguro solo di passarci tu,laurea o non laurea!Credimi mi tengo stretto il mio diploma e la mia professionalità,se essere laureati significa essere ridicoli come te!Mi fai tenerezza,nel senso buono!Ti saluto educatamente!Ciao ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e allora fuori anche tu. In Cina, magari, con Daniele.
> O diventi costituzionalista e contribuisci a cambiare le regole. 'azzo, ti tocca laurearti, però (quando ce vò, ce vò).


Belle è ste robe dalle forze dell'ordine eh?
Sembra di sentire un mini guido Chavez de noantri no?

Sputare nel piatto dove si mangia...


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Belle è ste robe dalle forze dell'ordine eh?
> Sembra di sentire un mini guido Chavez de noantri no?
> 
> Sputare nel piatto dove si mangia...


Tu sei un t.s.. tu sei matto e mi fai ridere...!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*

Credo mi dovrai dare ancora ragione e sono due...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Belle è ste robe dalle forze dell'ordine eh?
> Sembra di sentire un mini guido Chavez de noantri no?
> 
> Sputare nel piatto dove si mangia...


Sai che penso?che quando mi hai cercato perchè ti serviva un favore ho fatto bene a non cacarti perchè ho fiutato la merda che eri.Ti ho fiutato al volo,non ti ho mai degnato di risposte ti dovresti vergognare...!:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

Io sono uno di quelle persone che potrebbero aver motivo per voler morto Felicetto Maniero, ma preferisco trovare la mano armata e mozzarla (come è mio modo di dire). La giustizia mi ha schifato, in quanto mi ha dimostrato più e più volte che è amministrata da persone che sono manovrabili per via di soldi e per via di ego, io non ho avuto giustizia, non ho avuto neppure risposte se per questo, neppure un minimo dal Tribunale di Padova, solo un muro di gomma, quindi ho deciso, se mai trovassi di fronte a me l'assassino di mio padre...lui avrebbe poco tempo per chiedermi scusa. 
E' un sentimento orribile, lo so, è vendetta che è tanto considerata orribile, ma come dico sempre, provate voi ad essere il figlio di una persona morta ammazzata...e che non ha avuto giustizia, la vendetta è il minimo, perchè se anche mi vendicassi non avrei più mio padre indietro e neppure la mia vita come era.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta li vedi questi che straparlano di certe cazzate?io aspetto solo che certi episodi capitino a loro,magari gli stuprano una figlia,la massacrano,e poi dopo 8 anni rimettono in libertà il colpevole!Poi li vedrai rompere il cazzo alle forze dell'ordine,vorranno giustizia,frantumeranno i coglioni in tv,poi capiranno che la costituzione non c'entra un cazzo,capiranno la propria ignoranza.Fin quando capita agli altri però sti cazzi dei morti.Potrei aggiungere tante cose e simy sa anche il perchè ma questo posto è frequentato anche da gente di merda e quindi chiudo qui!


Ciao Oscù,

se parlo così ... è perché ho fatto le mie esperienze ... di prima persona. 

non mi va di dire qualcosa a proposito. 

ma, quando stai di fronte ... (non ho parole ...)

ho voluto dare un senso a tutto ciò ...

e facendo parte di questo sistema, partecipo ... 

e mi preoccupo si, che migliori ... 

perché certe cose, non dovrebbero proprio succedere ... 

si tratta di dare un senso ...

il senso io non lo vedo nella punizione severa.

e come, invece di spiegare ad un bambino che così non si fa, gli dai uno schiaffo ...

il principio ... vale anche per le piccole cose.

sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono uno di quelle persone che potrebbero aver motivo per voler morto Felicetto Maniero, ma preferisco trovare la mano armata e mozzarla (come è mio modo di dire). La giustizia mi ha schifato, in quanto mi ha dimostrato più e più volte che è amministrata da persone che sono manovrabili per via di soldi e per via di ego, io non ho avuto giustizia, non ho avuto neppure risposte se per questo, neppure un minimo dal Tribunale di Padova, solo un muro di gomma, quindi ho deciso, se mai trovassi di fronte a me l'assassino di mio padre...lui avrebbe poco tempo per chiedermi scusa.
> E' un sentimento orribile, lo so, è vendetta che è tanto considerata orribile, ma come dico sempre, provate voi ad essere il figlio di una persona morta ammazzata...e che non ha avuto giustizia, la vendetta è il minimo, perchè se anche mi vendicassi non avrei più mio padre indietro e neppure la mia vita come era.


Io gli auguro di passare quello che hai passato tu,e di vedere la metà di quello che ho visto io...!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece sono contrario alla pena rieducativa, per il fatto che certe persone bacate non le rieduchi un corno, o meglio lo riusciresti a fare, utilizzando metodi che sono illegali da anni (ma funzionano). Secondo me la pena non deve essere una rieducazione per tornare in società, ma il vero e proprio deterrente per non delinquere in quel modo. Erika e Omar dovevano essere un evidente esempio di quello che deve succedere quando due adolescenti non hanno un cervello...dovevano servire a chi altri dopo di loro avesse solo pensato a fare quello che loro hanno fatto.
> La paura di una pena pesante è un ottimo deterrente, almeno in Cina funziona e funziona benissimo, altrochè pena rieducativa.


la cina compie barbarie inaudite ; non sarà mai il mio modello


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono uno di quelle persone che potrebbero aver motivo per voler morto Felicetto Maniero, ma preferisco trovare la mano armata e mozzarla (come è mio modo di dire). La giustizia mi ha schifato, in quanto mi ha dimostrato più e più volte che è amministrata da persone che sono manovrabili per via di soldi e per via di ego, io non ho avuto giustizia, non ho avuto neppure risposte se per questo, neppure un minimo dal Tribunale di Padova, solo un muro di gomma, quindi ho deciso, se mai trovassi di fronte a me l'assassino di mio padre...lui avrebbe poco tempo per chiedermi scusa.
> E' un sentimento orribile, lo so, è vendetta che è tanto considerata orribile, ma come dico sempre, provate voi ad essere il figlio di una persona morta ammazzata...e che non ha avuto giustizia, la vendetta è il minimo, perchè se anche mi vendicassi non avrei più mio padre indietro e neppure la mia vita come era.


ma non vedi che il desiderio di vendetta è un sentimento orrendo che ti avvelena l'animo? Fa soffrire te, non il bastardo che ha ammazzato tuo papà. Ed è per te che lo devi superare


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> se parlo così ... è perché ho fatto le mie esperienze ... di prima persona.
> 
> ...


Se girano genitori come il conte e in futuro annab cosa pensi possa succedere?


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non vedi che il desiderio di vendetta è un sentimento orrendo che ti avvelena l'animo? Fa soffrire te, non il bastardo che ha ammazzato tuo papà. Ed è per te che lo devi superare


Guarda che non ci soffro per nulla, è un dato di fatto, il momento che io incontrerò Renatino (e non lo cerco), Renatino sarà cadavere. E' come materia ed antimateria.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> ma non vedi che il desiderio di vendetta è un sentimento orrendo che ti avvelena l'animo? Fa soffrire te, non il bastardo che ha ammazzato tuo papà. Ed è per te che lo devi superare


Sono d'accordo,e come dovrebbe stare daniele vedendo l'assassino di suo padre girare serenamente?


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che non ci soffro per nulla, è un dato di fatto, il momento che io incontrerò Renatino (e non lo cerco), Renatino sarà cadavere. E' come materia ed antimateria.


la tua sofferenza emerge chiara da quel che scrivi, secondo me. Ed io credo che proprio questi sentimenti di rivalsa non ti aiutino. Lo dico senza volerti offendere o sminuire le sofferenze, notevoli, che hai affrontato nella tua vita


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non vedi che il *desiderio di vendetta *è un sentimento orrendo che *ti avvelena* l'animo? Fa soffrire te, non il bastardo che ha ammazzato tuo papà. *Ed è per te che lo devi superare*


Quoto. Ma credo che noi non potremmo mai capire cosa significhi passare quello che ha passato lui. E proprio per questo non possiamo assecondarlo sapendo che la via della vendetta è sbagliata e lastricata solo di altro dolore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Dopodichè, se data una condanna, nel caso di un delitto efferato, la pena viene dimezzata... chiedersi se si è effettivamente riusciti nella riabilitazione secondo me è lecito. Ma è proprio il sistema che non funziona. Quando io ero una ragazzina, abbiamo avuto per un certo periodo una legislazione molto severa sul possesso di stupefacenti. Molti miei coetanei finirono dentro, in quel periodo. Ragazzi che erano pezzi di pane che magari facevano qualche stronzata, non microcriminali, studenti. Un mio amico in particolare mi parlò della sua esperienza. Non scendo nei dettagli... ma dire rieducazione sarebbe una bestemmia. Quello che lui ha vissuto lì dentro è stata una bestemmia, se esiste un Dio. Questo è lo stato delle cose, a parte pochissime carceri modello che hanno laboratori, che lavorano in accordo con organizzazioni anche fuori dalle carceri... abbiamo solo la pena, purtroppo. E per come viene amministrata la giustizia... o la pena non ti viene comminata affatto.. o stai dentro anche troppo.  Ma... per certi casi che sono alla luce del gossip... secondo me per motivi che nulla hanno a che vedere con la giustizia... vengono fatte ogni tanto scarcerazioni inspiegabili, molto anticipatamente rispetto ai termini. Non so se questo è il caso. Ma parlare di riabilitazione mi lascia sempre dubbiosa, per quello che so.


E' sempre questo ciò che mi piace molto dei tuoi interventi: il chiedersi le cose.
Nei miei su questo argomento, non ho espresso particolari opinioni personali, ho solo parlato della finalità della detenzione secondo la costituzione. Che approvo.
Ho però anche detto che trovo incredibilmente fuori luogo improvvisarsi guidici e corte marziale per vicende delle quali si sa poco o nulla. Io su questa vicenda mi interrogo ancora: non so perché è uscita (comunque, di anni nel sono passati 12, non 6, mi pare: la condanna è del 2001, è uscita quest'anno, sbaglio?), non so quali sono le valutazione fatte dagli organi preposti. E soprattutto non ho idea, faccio fatca ad immaginarlo, cosa debba aver provato e cosa prova il padre di questa ragazza. Di quali indicibili sofferenze sia stato devastato. Io mai, mai, mai mi permetterei anche solo di pensare che "ha sbagliato a perdonare". Così come non mi permetterei di plaudire. Non so quanto e come abbia perdonato davvero, ma di certo non sono nessuno per poter giudicare. Posso solo cercare di capire, provare ad immaginare cosa avrei fatto io in una situazione infernale, fuori da ogni limite come quella. Gli affetti più grand strappati, e da chi? Dall'altro affetto più grande. C'è da morirci dentro. Come si possa presumere di aver diritto di anche solo di pensarlo, un giudizio, io davvero non capisco.


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo,e come dovrebbe stare daniele vedendo l'assassino di suo padre girare serenamente?


ovviamente si soffre, ma non è attraverso la vendetta che ci si sente meglio. La vendetta è peggiorativa e non offre sollievo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> ovviamente si soffre, ma non è attraverso la vendetta che ci si sente meglio. La vendetta è peggiorativa e non offre sollievo.


Io non parlo di vendetta parlo di giustizia giusta!Ma non giusta per me,giusta!


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ovviamente si soffre, ma non è attraverso la vendetta che ci si sente meglio. La vendetta è peggiorativa e non offre sollievo.


è vero... ma non c'è nemmeno la giustizia


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma la persona può essere rieducata fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, basta solo cambiare le parole ed ergastolo può trasformarsi in una mirabile opera di rieducazione a lunghissimo termine.



e no! "per *rieducazione* s'intende a*cquisizione della capacità di vivere  nell'ambiente sociale* e non già pentimento interiore del colpevole, non  si comprende come siffatto obiettivo possa essere conseguito attraverso  una pena perpetua."

cito da qui, non da "pizzeefichi.com" 

http://www.altrodiritto.unifi.it/ricerche/migrdet/castella/cap1.htm


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma credo che noi non potremmo mai capire cosa significhi passare quello che ha passato lui. E proprio per questo non possiamo assecondarlo sapendo che la via della vendetta è sbagliata e lastricata solo di altro dolore.


assolutamente d'accordo, non si puo' capire. Io posso dire che se qualcuno nuocesse ai miei figli non potrei perdonare. Ma non cercherei la vendetta, o almeno cercherei di combattere con la razionalità la parte di me che vuole vendetta. Non perché non mi piacerebbe veder soffrire chi ha causato nocumento, ma perché non mi aiuterebbe. Abbiamo superato, culturalmente, la società delle vendette anche per questa ragione


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Daniele e Oscu

io avrei una rabbia enorme ...

ma credo, che l'obiettivo sia quello sbagliato.

io ce l'avrei a morte con il sistema, con la società, che continua a permettere tutto ciò!!!

ed in questo, non ci dovrebbero essere frontiere. 

in questo, si dovrebbe essere tutti uniti.

questo sarebbe nei miei occhi "vendetta"!

svegliare la coscienza della società!


l'otta molto lunga ... e ardua ... 



sienne


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero... ma non c'è nemmeno la giustizia


la giustizia è un percorso "giuridico", non una percezione soggettiva. Capisco che una persona "percepisca" l'ingiustizia, ma occorre vedere se, in base alle leggi dello stato, essa vi sia effettivamente. Lo stato di diritto è anche questo, offre vantaggi (non ci possono incarcerare senza giusto processo) e svantaggi (alle volte i colpevoli la fanno franca)


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero... ma non c'è nemmeno la giustizia


comunque la discussione partiva dalla notazione del valore del "perdono". Chi riesce a perdonare, dicevano alcuni, fa un gran bene, primariamente per se'. E si citava l'esempio del padre di erika. Premesso che non sappiamo se costui abbia davvero perdonato, fatto è che erika è anche sua figlia, prodotta anche dalla sua educazione. Come padre, il minimo che poteva fare era starle accanto. Tentare di aiutare il mostro che il suo DNA e/o la sua educazione avevano prodotto. Diverso è ovviamente il percorso che il padre di erika ha fatto con omar, immagino.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> la giustizia è un percorso "giuridico", non una percezione soggettiva. Capisco che una persona "percepisca" l'ingiustizia, ma occorre vedere se, in base alle leggi dello stato, essa vi sia effettivamente. Lo stato di diritto è anche questo, offre vantaggi (non ci possono incarcerare senza giusto processo) e svantaggi (alle volte i colpevoli la fanno franca)


lo so...ma purtroppo se un colpevole la fa franca non si può certo parlare di giustizia.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander stai scrivendo cose molto condivisibili e molto umane. Non saprei esprimere meglio il mio pensiero. Chapeau amico mio.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Ascolta*



Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo, non si puo' capire. Io posso dire che se qualcuno nuocesse ai miei figli non potrei perdonare. Ma non cercherei la vendetta, o almeno cercherei di combattere con la razionalità la parte di me che vuole vendetta. Non perché non mi piacerebbe veder soffrire chi ha causato nocumento, ma perché non mi aiuterebbe. Abbiamo superato, culturalmente, la società delle vendette anche per questa ragione


Io potrei fare più di un esempio!A qualche mio conoscente e capitato di intervenire su uno stupro di gruppo,su una bimbetta di 15 anni,si era appartata con il suo fidanzatino!La violenza è stata così brutale,che questa povera ragazza non potrà più avere figli,erano 4 rumeni,che una volta presi si diveritivano a sbeffeggiare le forze dell'ordine,affermando che in 4- 6 anni sarebbero usciti e così è stato!La famiglia di questa ragazza vive nel terrore di ritorsioni..quella povera ragazza si è lasciata con il fidanzato e non ha più una vita normale!Adesso io dico ad annab:la cosituzione si preoccupa di recuperare questi 4 balordi che dopo 6 anni sono usciti!Idiota che non sei altro ti sembra giusto?La costituazione si preoccupa di risarcire e restituire il danno a questa povera ragazza?annab adesso vuoi darmi del fascista fai pure,io ti do serenamente della stupida e so di non sbagliare...!Un ultima cosa:conosco i genitori di quella povera ragazzina...non aggiungo altro!Vergognati!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Dopodichè, se data una condanna, nel caso di un delitto efferato, la pena viene dimezzata... chiedersi se si è effettivamente riusciti nella riabilitazione secondo me è lecito. Ma è proprio il sistema che non funziona. Quando io ero una ragazzina, abbiamo avuto per un certo periodo una legislazione molto severa sul possesso di stupefacenti. Molti miei coetanei finirono dentro, in quel periodo. Ragazzi che erano pezzi di pane che magari facevano qualche stronzata, non microcriminali, studenti. Un mio amico in particolare mi parlò della sua esperienza. Non scendo nei dettagli... ma dire rieducazione sarebbe una bestemmia. Quello che lui ha vissuto lì dentro è stata una bestemmia, se esiste un Dio. Questo è lo stato delle cose, a parte pochissime carceri modello che hanno laboratori, che lavorano in accordo con organizzazioni anche fuori dalle carceri... abbiamo solo la pena, purtroppo. E per come viene amministrata la giustizia... o la pena non ti viene comminata affatto.. o stai dentro anche troppo. Ma... per certi casi che sono alla luce del gossip... secondo me per motivi che nulla hanno a che vedere con la giustizia... vengono fatte ogni tanto scarcerazioni inspiegabili, molto anticipatamente rispetto ai termini. Non so se questo è il caso. *Ma parlare di riabilitazione mi lascia sempre dubbiosa, per quello che so*.


per come viene fatta, certamente.
quali figure sono veramente preparate per poter affrontare un percorso di pulizia dell'anima e di rialbilitazione dei concetti bene - male per certe menti criminali?
non lo so, francamente anch'io sono scettica, ciò non toglie che non abbandono la speranza di un'evoluzione  nella civiltà anche in questo senso.
certamente una società più è evoluta maggiormente affina concetti rieducativi


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Belle è ste robe dalle forze dell'ordine eh?
> Sembra di sentire un mini guido Chavez de noantri no?
> 
> Sputare nel piatto dove si mangia...


guarda, io non so se lavora nelle forze dell'ordine e non mi interessa chi sia fuori da qui.
Da parte mia ti dico che nello stato che sogno, le forze dell'ordine sarebbe tutte disoccupate. Diciamo che non ho una particolare stima verso la categoria, che durante i miei anni ruggenti appellavo "braccio armato del potere" :mrgreen:


poi mi sono moderata, ma diciamo che una statua, così tout court, non gliela farei mai. Ai militari, poi, ancor meno.


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so...ma purtroppo se un colpevole la fa franca non si può certo parlare di giustizia.


d'accordo con te. Ed in questi casi la sofferenza e la rabbia sono comprensibili. Rimane il fatto che la vendetta, per me, rimane inadeguata come risposta. Sul fatto poi che pene "pesanti" siano efficaci, basta vedere l'esempio degli stati uniti per rendersi conto che cosi' facile non è


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> comunque la discussione partiva dalla notazione del valore del "perdono". Chi riesce a perdonare, dicevano alcuni, fa un gran bene, primariamente per se'. E si citava l'esempio del padre di erika. Premesso che non sappiamo se costui abbia davvero perdonato, fatto è che erika è anche sua figlia, prodotta anche dalla sua educazione. Come padre, il minimo che poteva fare era starle accanto. Tentare di aiutare il mostro che il suo DNA e/o la sua educazione avevano prodotto. Diverso è ovviamente il percorso che il padre di erika ha fatto con omar, immagino.






ciao


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non so se lavora nelle forze dell'ordine e non mi interessa chi sia fuori da qui.
> Da parte mia ti dico che nello stato che sogno, le forze dell'ordine sarebbe tutte disoccupate. Diciamo che non ho una particolare stima verso la categoria, che durante i miei anni ruggenti appellavo "braccio armato del potere" :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> poi mi sono moderata, ma diciamo che una statua, così tout court, non gliela farei mai. Ai militari, poi, ancor meno.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> comunque la discussione partiva dalla notazione del valore del "perdono". Chi riesce a perdonare, dicevano alcuni, fa un gran bene, primariamente per se'. E si citava l'esempio del padre di erika. Premesso che non sappiamo se costui abbia davvero perdonato, fatto è che erika è anche sua figlia, prodotta anche dalla sua educazione. Come padre, il minimo che poteva fare era starle accanto. Tentare di aiutare il mostro che il suo DNA e/o la sua educazione avevano prodotto. Diverso è ovviamente il percorso che il padre di erika ha fatto con omar, immagino.


verde


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' sempre questo ciò che mi piace molto dei tuoi interventi: il chiedersi le cose.
> Nei miei su questo argomento, non ho espresso particolari opinioni personali, ho solo parlato della finalità della detenzione secondo la costituzione. Che approvo.
> Ho però anche detto che trovo incredibilmente fuori luogo improvvisarsi guidici e corte marziale per vicende delle quali si sa poco o nulla. Io su questa vicenda mi interrogo ancora: non so perché è uscita (comunque, di anni nel sono passati 12, non 6, mi pare: la condanna è del 2001, è uscita quest'anno, sbaglio?), non so quali sono le valutazione fatte dagli organi preposti. E soprattutto non ho idea, faccio fatca ad immaginarlo, cosa debba aver provato e cosa prova il padre di questa ragazza. Di quali indicibili sofferenze sia stato devastato. Io mai, mai, mai mi permetterei anche solo di pensare che "ha sbagliato a perdonare". Così come non mi permetterei di plaudire. Non so quanto e come abbia perdonato davvero, ma di certo non sono nessuno per poter giudicare. Posso solo cercare di capire, provare ad immaginare cosa avrei fatto io in una situazione infernale, fuori da ogni limite come quella. Gli affetti più grand strappati, e da chi?* Dall'altro affetto più grande*.* C'è da morirci dentro*. Come si possa presumere di aver diritto di anche solo di pensarlo, un giudizio, io davvero non capisco.


per il neretto: Sì.  Si può solo pregare che non succeda più, una cosa del genere. Però non ho letto che qualcuno abbia scritto che il padre ha sbagliato a perdonare. Si parlava piuttosto della riduzione della pena. Comunque questa è una vicenda talmente particolare per tanti versi che ... non si può partire da qui per formulare concetti da estendere ad altre vicende, secondo me.


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io potrei fare più di un esempio!A qualche mio conoscente e capitato di intervenire su uno stupro di gruppo,su una bimbetta di 15 anni,si era appartata con il suo fidanzatino!La violenza è stata così brutale,che questa povera ragazza non potrà più avere figli,erano 4 rumeni,che una volta presi si diveritivano a sbeffeggiare le forze dell'ordine,affermando che in 4- 6 anni sarebbero usciti e così è stato!La famiglia di questa ragazza vive nel terrore di ritorsioni..quella povera ragazza si è lasciata con il fidanzato e non ha più una vita normale!Adesso io dico ad annab:la cosituzione si preoccupa di recuperare questi 4 balordi che dopo 6 anni sono usciti!Idiota che non sei altro ti sembra giusto?La costituazione si preoccupa di risarcire e restituire il danno a questa povera ragazza?annab adesso vuoi darmi del fascista fai pure,io ti do serenamente della stupida e so di non sbagliare...!Un ultima cosa:conosco i genitori di quella povera ragazzina...non aggiungo altro!Vergognati!


ma oscuro, pensaci su, è ovvio che siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che queste persone debbano essere punite. Il problema è solo le modalità. 
e comunque non è necessario offendere


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> d'accordo con te. Ed in questi casi la sofferenza e la rabbia sono comprensibili. Rimane il fatto che la vendetta, per me, rimane inadeguata come risposta. Sul fatto poi che pene "pesanti" siano efficaci, basta vedere l'esempio degli stati uniti per rendersi conto che cosi' facile non è


Ma guarda che anche io sono contraria alla giustizia "fai da te"


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per come viene fatta, certamente.
> quali figure sono veramente preparate per poter affrontare un percorso di pulizia dell'anima e di rialbilitazione dei concetti bene - male per certe menti criminali?
> non lo so, francamente anch'io sono scettica, ciò non toglie che non abbandono la speranza di un'evoluzione  nella civiltà anche in questo senso.
> certamente una società più è evoluta maggiormente affina concetti rieducativi



quoto!
Esattamente ciò che penso.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non so se lavora nelle forze dell'ordine e non mi interessa chi sia fuori da qui.
> Da parte mia ti dico che nello stato che sogno, le forze dell'ordine sarebbe tutte disoccupate. Diciamo che non ho una particolare stima verso la categoria, che durante i miei anni ruggenti appellavo "braccio armato del potere" :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> *poi mi sono moderata, ma diciamo che una statua, così tout court, non gliela farei mai. Ai militari, poi, ancor meno.*


Vedi, Anna, adesso abbiamo una prova provata della mia autonomia di pensiero: a differenza tua io rispetto le forze dell'ordine, ho litigato con exStermy perché STIMO i nostri militari anche per quello che hanno fatto durante la seconda guerra mondiale e benché ci siano anche mele marce ed episodi esecrabili per quanto mi riguarda il bilancio complessivo è positivo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Anna*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non so se lavora nelle forze dell'ordine e non mi interessa chi sia fuori da qui.
> Da parte mia ti dico che nello stato che sogno, le forze dell'ordine sarebbe tutte disoccupate. Diciamo che non ho una particolare stima verso la categoria, che durante i miei anni ruggenti appellavo "braccio armato del potere" :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> poi mi sono moderata, ma diciamo che una statua, così tout court, non gliela farei mai. Ai militari, poi, ancor meno.


Nello stato che sogno io la disoccupata saresti tu,saresti superflua come sei qui dentro d'altronde!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche io sono contraria alla giustizia "fai da te"


cazzo, allora non possiamo litigare. che sfiga


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

*pensieri sparsi*

voglio anche io essere totalmente inconsapevole di ciò che mi circonda.


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6767
> 
> 
> ciao


ciao ribelle comunista-)


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*MA*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Vedi, Anna, adesso abbiamo una prova provata della mia autonomia di pensiero: a differenza tua io rispetto le forze dell'ordine, ho litigato con exStermy perché STIMO i nostri militari anche per quello che hanno fatto durante la seconda guerra mondiale e benché ci siano anche mele marce ed episodi esecrabili per quanto mi riguarda il bilancio complessivo è positivo.


Cosa c'entar poi quello che uno è fuori da qui?IL CONTE  è sempre un signore....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

non oso pensare ai sentimenti che possono attraversare il padre di erika ma non ho molte difficoltà a capire il fatto che non l'abbia abbandonata.
deve essere tormentato tra il contrasto di vedere in lei il mostro che ha massacato madre e fratello e la figlia che ha bisogno di ritrovare un'anima.
è tutto quello che gli è rimasto insieme alla speranza .


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il neretto: Sì.  Si può solo pregare che non succeda più, una cosa del genere. Però non ho letto che qualcuno abbia scritto che il padre ha sbagliato a perdonare. Si parlava piuttosto della riduzione della pena. Comunque questa è una vicenda talmente particolare per tanti versi che ... non si può partire da qui per formulare concetti da estendere ad altre vicende, secondo me.


beh, allora ho letto male io: io letto da una parte Conte protava ad esempio (estremo) il perdono del padre e dall'altra i soliti ignoti che ironizzavano sulla stima da dare al padre stesso. Come se fosse da idioti, o da folli, o sbagliato perdonare in questa situazione.
Io non mi sono permessa di giudicare, altri mi pare ben di sì. Ma, dicevo, magari ho letto male. Apena ho tempo rileggo.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Felicetto Maniero è fuori...ma un ergastolo mai in Italia???



negli ultimi fatti di cronaca ne sono stati dati tre...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ciao ribelle comunista-)


Anarchica, please :mrgreen:

Il comunismo è totalitario e io aborro


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non oso pensare ai sentimenti che possono attraversare il padre di erika ma non ho molte difficoltà a capire il fatto che non l'abbia abbandonata.
> deve essere tormentato tra il contrasto di vedere in lei il mostro che ha massacato madre e fratello e la figlia che ha bisogno di ritrovare un'anima.
> è tutto quello che gli è rimasto insieme alla speranza .


esatto, ed in tutta sincerità io, come padre, lo avrei disapprovato se l'avessa abbandonata. L'avrei capito, umanamente, magari, ma l'avrei disapprovato


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> negli ultimi fatti di cronaca ne sono stati dati tre...


Grazie, almeno in Italia qualcuno capisce che eistono anche i completamente persi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non oso pensare ai sentimenti che possono attraversare il padre di erika ma non ho molte difficoltà a capire il fatto che non l'abbia abbandonata.
> deve essere tormentato tra il contrasto di vedere in lei il mostro che ha massacato madre e fratello e la figlia che ha bisogno di ritrovare un'anima.
> è tutto quello che gli è rimasto insieme alla speranza .


Minerva io posso essere d'accordo!Posso pensare a quel bambino massacrato e starci male, fragarmene del percorso rieducativo di erika?posso pensare che l'avrei fatta stare dentro per tanto tempo ancora?


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anarchica, please :mrgreen:
> 
> Il comunismo è totalitario e io aborro


sorry, effettivamente sono stato uno stolto


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> cazzo, allora non possiamo litigare. che sfiga


vuoi litigare con me


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vuoi litigare con me


mi sembravi un buon target, aggressiva, offensiva, etc


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vedi, Anna, adesso abbiamo una prova provata della mia autonomia di pensiero: a differenza tua io rispetto le forze dell'ordine, ho litigato con exStermy perché STIMO i nostri militari anche per quello che hanno fatto durante la seconda guerra mondiale e benché ci siano anche mele marce ed episodi esecrabili per quanto mi riguarda il bilancio complessivo è positivo.


Le parole hanno un peso, ecco perché a me pare importante averne molte fra le quali scegliere 
Io ho detto che non ho particolare stima a prescindere. Da quando sono uscita dall'adolescenza il rispetto lo do' a tutti di default. Poi, alcuni lo perdono.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi sembravi un buon target, aggressiva, offensiva, etc


:mili:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per come viene fatta, certamente.
> quali figure sono veramente preparate per poter affrontare un percorso di pulizia dell'anima e di rialbilitazione dei concetti bene - male per certe menti criminali?
> non lo so, francamente anch'io sono scettica, ciò non toglie che non abbandono la speranza di un'evoluzione nella civiltà anche in questo senso.
> *certamente una società più è evoluta maggiormente affina concetti rieducativi*


Questo ci dà la misura di quanto poco sia evoluta la nostra. La giustizia, come concetto, è anche quella che ci dovrebbe permettere, pagato il debito che abbiamo con lei, di rientrare a pieno diritto nella società civile. Invece, come diceva Oscuro, da un lato abbiamo vittime che non vengono risarcite del danno subìto neppure moralmente, dall'altro abbiamo gente che, commesso uno sbaglio, è rovinata per sempre. Ma parlo della giustizia italiana nello specifico. Quello che c'è sulla carta non corrisponde nè a chi vive in carcere in condizioni disumane nè ai processi che si interrompono per decorrenza dei termini, nè a certi trattamenti inusuali che vengono applicati in determinati casi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Comunque*

Quando certe cose accadranno a voi ne riparleremo,come fiuto gli stronzi io nessuno.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> esatto, ed in tutta sincerità io, come padre, lo avrei disapprovato se l'avessa abbandonata. L'avrei capito, umanamente, magari, ma l'avrei disapprovato


come mi pare dicessi prima; semplicemente non me la sarei sentita di giudicare.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo ci dà la misura di quanto poco sia evoluta la nostra. La giustizia, come concetto, è anche quella che ci dovrebbe permettere, pagato il debito che abbiamo con lei, di rientrare a pieno diritto nella società civile. Invece, come diceva Oscuro, da un lato abbiamo vittime che non vengono risarcite del danno subìto neppure moralmente, dall'altro abbiamo gente che, commesso uno sbaglio, è rovinata per sempre. Ma parlo della giustizia italiana nello specifico. Quello che c'è sulla carta non corrisponde nè a chi vive in carcere in condizioni disumane nè ai processi che si interrompono per decorrenza dei termini, nè a certi trattamenti inusuali che vengono applicati in determinati casi.


Ma credi gli interessi qualcosa a questi?questi se ne fregano fin quando non accade a loro,fidati che conosco queste dinamiche,le vivo ogni giorno,sai quante annab ho incontrato?....!


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando certe cose accadranno a voi ne riparleremo,come fiuto gli stronzi io nessuno.....!:rotfl:


ma oscuro, perché reagisci cosi'? è una discussione pacifica. Davvero, non capisco. Si tratta solo di spiegare le proprie ragioni, senza offendere.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo ci dà la misura di quanto poco sia evoluta la nostra. La giustizia, come concetto, è anche quella che ci dovrebbe permettere, pagato il debito che abbiamo con lei, di rientrare a pieno diritto nella società civile. Invece, come diceva Oscuro, da un lato abbiamo vittime che non vengono risarcite del danno subìto neppure moralmente, dall'altro abbiamo gente che, commesso uno sbaglio, è rovinata per sempre. Ma parlo della giustizia italiana nello specifico. Quello che c'è sulla carta non corrisponde nè a chi vive in carcere in condizioni disumane nè ai processi che si interrompono per decorrenza dei termini, nè a certi trattamenti inusuali che vengono applicati in determinati casi.


quoto! :up:
sei stata più brava di me ad esprimere il concetto!


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'entar poi quello che uno è fuori da qui?IL CONTE  è sempre un signore....!:rotfl:


Ho solo raccontato un episodio, un articolato e vivace scambio di opinioni avuto qui dentro, proprio sull'argomento esercito italiano.. Mica ho espresso commenti sul mio contraddittore, o no, Oscuro?


----------



## massinfedele (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mi pare dicessi prima; semplicemente non me la sarei sentita di giudicare.


si', forse hai ragione. Si entra in un buco nero relativamente al quale qualsiasi giudizio sarebbe inopportuno


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, allora ho letto male io: io letto da una parte Conte protava ad esempio (estremo) il perdono del padre e dall'altra i soliti ignoti che ironizzavano sulla stima da dare al padre stesso. Come se fosse da idioti, o da folli, o sbagliato perdonare in questa situazione.
> Io non mi sono permessa di giudicare, altri mi pare ben di sì. Ma, dicevo, magari ho letto male. Apena ho tempo rileggo.


No... semplicemente Oscuro ha contestato quello come esempio di perdono. Oggettivamente non si può paragonare un matricidio/fratricidio a null'altro crimine/torto/... non mi viene che possa essere preso in considerazione per il perdono. Se si fa un paragone del genere si relativizza la qualunque.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto! :up:
> sei stata più brava di me ad esprimere il concetto!


e riquoto pure io ...

mi sa, che è meglio che non dica più niente ...

mi tocca ad aspettare sbricciolata ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anarchica, please :mrgreen:
> 
> Il comunismo è totalitario e io aborro


Gli anarchici li hanno sempre bastonati. Te lo ricordo.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Caro*



Highlander ha detto:


> ma oscuro, perché reagisci cosi'? è una discussione pacifica. Davvero, non capisco. Si tratta solo di spiegare le proprie ragioni, senza offendere.


Offendere?ma hai letto bene?Io posso spiegare qualcosa a te che sei in grado di capire,ma a chi arriva e spara a zero su chi ha idee diverse che devo spiegare?Rileggi bene,c'è chi è entrato qui parlando di legge del taglione,insultando velatamente,secondo te io mi tengo certe offese da chi capisce poco o nulla?


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> e riquoto pure io ...
> 
> mi sa, che è meglio che non dica più niente ...
> 
> ...



:mrgreen: infatti facciamo faticare la zia sbri


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen: infatti facciamo faticare la zia sbri


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

zia ... solo tu ci capisci!!!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> e riquoto pure io ...
> 
> mi sa, che è meglio che non dica più niente ...
> 
> ...


...ed è per questo Sienne(lo dico per te che per fortuna ne stai fuori) che nel nostro Paese è materia tanto scottante. Io come vittima(di poca cosa per fortuna), me ne posso solo lamentare. Ma è giusto che si lamenti chi in carcere sta vivendo in modo disumano. E' giusto che si lamenti chi rischia la vita per assicurare a quella giustizia chi ha compiuto crimini. Siamo tutti incazzati insomma. Fino a che non ti tocca da vicino... fa meno impressione, come tutte le cose.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo ci dà la misura di quanto poco sia evoluta la nostra. *La giustizia, come concetto, è anche quella che ci dovrebbe permettere, pagato il debito che abbiamo con lei, di rientrare a pieno diritto nella società civile. *Invece, come diceva Oscuro, da un lato abbiamo vittime che non vengono risarcite del danno subìto neppure moralmente, dall'altro abbiamo gente che, commesso uno sbaglio, è rovinata per sempre. Ma parlo della giustizia italiana nello specifico. *Quello che c'è sulla carta non corrisponde nè a chi vive in carcere in condizioni disumane nè ai processi che si interrompono per decorrenza dei termini, nè a certi trattamenti inusuali che vengono applicati in determinati casi*.


senz'altro


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

:bleble:





Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen: infatti facciamo faticare la zia sbri


...meno male che oggi devo solo controllare una roba ogni 5 minuto. Il solito lavoro del piffero:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :bleble:
> ...meno male che oggi devo solo controllare una roba ogni 5 minuto. Il solito lavoro del piffero:mrgreen:


:kiss:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gli anarchici li hanno sempre bastonati. Te lo ricordo.:mrgreen:



una delle mie preferite....
Anzi, via che va, ora ora.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ed è per questo Sienne(lo dico per te che per fortuna ne stai fuori) che nel nostro Paese è materia tanto scottante. Io come vittima(di poca cosa per fortuna), me ne posso solo lamentare. Ma è giusto che si lamenti chi in carcere sta vivendo in modo disumano. E' giusto che si lamenti chi rischia la vita per assicurare a quella giustizia chi ha compiuto crimini. Siamo tutti incazzati insomma. Fino a che non ti tocca da vicino... fa meno impressione, come tutte le cose.


Ciao,

ti assicuro, che tutti i paesi hanno le loro pecche ...

qui ci sono le case farmaceutiche ... ben protette ... 

e chiudo qui il discorso. 

ed è molto più difficile, credo, combattere in un paese, 

che difronte agli altri splende ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Ecco più o meno cosa ho letto, un po' random



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me il padre di Erika è un grandissimo uomo.
> Uno che ha tirato fuori le palle necessarie.
> Uno che non si è perso dietro a fronzoli e vendette e ripicche che tanto i morti non risorgono
> ma che ha dato prova di sapersi concentrare su quello che davvero conta.
> Una figlia superstite.





oscuro ha detto:


> Si peccato che non è superstite ad un teremoto , peccato che quella merda di donna abbia ucciso a coltellate una madre e il povero fratellino,ma certo un grande uomo,come te.Andresti censuarato ogni due per tre,non perchè sia giusto censurare,perchè credo sia giusto non offendere la nostra intelligenza!





Simy ha detto:


> ah be certo...





oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è matto da legare...e sono serio!





Simy ha detto:


> io non ho parole..





oscuro ha detto:


> tu puoi essere eccessivo,ma questo sta esagerando veramente,io credo che non stia bene,il padre di erika una grande uomo?





Simy ha detto:


> io non capisco come un padre possa arrivare a perdonare una cosa simile... con tutto l'amore che si può provare per un figlio





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lungi da me qualsiasi tipo di valutazione sul padre di Erika, ma se tu leggessi il suo comportamento nella chiave della cristianità lo troveresti lodevole.





oscuro ha detto:


> Erika avrà avuto un padre come il conte fidati.....!





oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso a quel povero bimbo massacrato con decine di coltellate al quale è stato tolto ogni futuro,perdono una beata fava!





Daniele ha detto:


> Anche io, augurando a loro la condanna peggiore del mondo, quella di non riuscire a dormire bene fino alla fine dei loro giorni. Non possono espiare in vita la immonda cazzata che hanno fatto.





farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo
> io mi metto al posto di quel bimbo e mi sentirei rinnegato da mio padre





Minerva ha detto:


> al bambino si fa giustizia applicando una legge civile che punta alla rieducazione.non è la vendetta che può sanare un delitto del genere.
> bisogna allontanarsene, non farsi inglobare dalla barbarie


e così via. Non mi pare di aver letto male (poi appunto Sbri, Minerva, Sienne, HL etc sono più consonanti alle mie idee)


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ed è per questo Sienne(lo dico per te che per fortuna ne stai fuori) che nel nostro Paese è materia tanto scottante. Io come vittima(di poca cosa per fortuna), me ne posso solo lamentare. Ma è giusto che si lamenti chi in carcere sta vivendo in modo disumano. E' giusto che si lamenti chi rischia la vita per assicurare a quella giustizia chi ha compiuto crimini. Siamo tutti incazzati insomma. Fino a che non ti tocca da vicino... fa meno impressione, come tutte le cose.


Non so che grado di istruzione tu possa avere,di te non so nulla,però hai la mia stima per quello che può interessarti,sei sempre asciutta,sveglia ed intelligente!Comunista fascista sei solo in gamba punto!Il resto non conta!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si', forse hai ragione. Si entra in un buco nero relativamente al quale qualsiasi giudizio sarebbe inopportuno


se lo dico io però poi mi becco in successione: idiota, ignorante, demente e così via. Oggi pare che non me la tiri troppo, però. Posso sempre migliorare, in fondo è primo pomeriggio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sorry, effettivamente sono stato uno stolto



:kiss:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se lo dico io però poi mi becco in successione: idiota, ignorante, demente e così via. Oggi pare che non me la tiri troppo, però.* Posso sempre migliorare, in fondo è primo pomeriggio*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi sono quasi affogata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Si*

In effetti manca il post del conte quando definisce erika una ragazza solo viziata,quindi definire il conte un T.s.o.è il minimo!Per il resto confermo tutto,erika l'avrei lasciata molto più in carcere,e ho a cuore quel bimbo morto atrocemente!Confermo pure il mio pensiero su Annab,anzi, oggi mi ha dato ulteriori conferme!Utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti manca il post del conte quando definisce erika una ragazza solo viziata,quindi definire il conte un T.s.o.è il minimo!Per il resto confermo tutto,erika l'avrei lasciata molto più in carcere,e ho a cuore quel bimbo morto atrocemente!Confermo pure il mio pensiero su Annab,anzi, oggi mi ha dato ulteriori conferme!Utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!


vuoi dire qualcosa su Pacciani?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ecco più o meno cosa ho letto, un po' random
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quindi? per me doveva ancora stare in carcere... a vita! 
altro che a lagnarsi in TV perchè non trova lavoro


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No... semplicemente Oscuro ha contestato quello come esempio di perdono. Oggettivamente non si può paragonare un matricidio/fratricidio a null'altro crimine/torto/... non mi viene che possa essere preso in considerazione per il perdono. Se si fa un paragone del genere si relativizza la qualunque.


io qui non ti capisco.
Tra tutti i perdoni possibili, mi pare che perdonare la figlia, assassina della moglie e figlio sia il più estremo. Questo era l'incipit di questo secondo sotto3D.
Poi, mi pare che sia stato contestato proprio il perdono del padre e da più parti. Addirittura Farfalla dice che se fosse lei il bimbo si sentirebbe ripudiata, dunque... e poi il rincarare da più parti del "sarebbe da chiuderla in galera e buttare le chiavi"
In questo scenario io detto che: A) la costituzione non intende la reclusione in questo modo B) io non mi senitrei in alcun modo in diritto di giudicare le scelte (che manco sappiamo bene) del padre.
Anche a riguardarla a ritroso, direi le stesse cose, che, peraltro, non sono molto diverse dalle cose espresse da Minerva e altri. Poi io ci becco insulti beceri e altri no, ma questo certo non è colpa mia. Tutto qui


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Un imprenditore gli ha offerto non solo il lavoro, ma pure la casa, ho detto a mia figlia, precaria, di non farsi venire brutti pensieri.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Un imprenditore gli ha offerto non solo il lavoro, ma pure la casa, ho detto a mia figlia, precaria, di non farsi venire brutti pensieri.


appunto


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti manca il post del conte quando definisce erika una ragazza solo viziata,quindi definire il conte un T.s.o.è il minimo!Per il resto confermo tutto,erika l'avrei lasciata molto più in carcere,e ho a cuore quel bimbo morto atrocemente!Confermo pure il mio pensiero su Annab,anzi, oggi mi ha dato ulteriori conferme!*Utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!*



peccato che non sia tu a decidere cosa è utile e cosa no. :mrgreen:
Pecchi, come sempre, di presunzione. Cosa ti manca da dover compensare qui dentro?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

comunque rimarro sempre del parere che stare male per 
qualcuno che mi ha fatto del male non mi porta da nessuna parte ...
Anzi mi chiude in un cerchio dove non c'è via d'uscita 
Voglio essere libera da ogni rancore e sofferenza e se proprio 
non riesco a perdonare cerco almeno di comprendere ...
se poi non riesco neppure a comprendere prendo le debite distanze .


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi? per me doveva ancora stare in carcere... a vita!
> altro che a lagnarsi in TV perchè non trova lavoro


in tv l'hanno chiamato .il ruolo dei media è assolutamente discutibile , l'indifferenza sarebbe opportuna sia per rieducare , per rispettare le vittime e per dare modo di riflettere .


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io qui non ti capisco.
> Tra tutti i perdoni possibili, mi pare che perdonare la figlia, assassina della moglie e figlio sia il più estremo. Questo era l'incipit di questo secondo sotto3D.
> Poi, mi pare che sia stato contestato proprio il perdono del padre e da più parti. Addirittura Farfalla dice che se fosse lei il bimbo si sentirebbe ripudiata, dunque... e poi il rincarare da più parti del "sarebbe da chiuderla in galera e buttare le chiavi"
> In questo scenario io detto che: A) la costituzione non intende la reclusione in questo modo B) io non mi senitrei in alcun modo in diritto di giudicare le scelte (che manco sappiamo bene) del padre.
> Anche a riguardarla a ritroso, direi le stesse cose, che, peraltro, non sono molto diverse dalle cose espresse da Minerva e altri. Poi io ci becco insulti beceri e altri no, ma questo certo non è colpa mia. Tutto qui



Non potendo approvarti, concordo su tutto. Bisognerebbe conoscerlo 'quel padre', potrebbe essersi aggrappato al perdono per sopravvivere?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io qui non ti capisco.
> Tra tutti i perdoni possibili, mi pare che perdonare la figlia, assassina della moglie e figlio sia il più estremo. Questo era l'incipit di questo secondo sotto3D.
> Poi, mi pare che sia stato contestato proprio il perdono del padre e da più parti. Addirittura Farfalla dice che se fosse lei il bimbo si sentirebbe ripudiata, dunque... e poi il rincarare da più parti del "sarebbe da chiuderla in galera e buttare le chiavi"
> In questo scenario io detto che: A) la costituzione non intende la reclusione in questo modo B) io non mi senitrei in alcun modo in diritto di giudicare le scelte (che manco sappiamo bene) del padre.
> Anche a riguardarla a ritroso, direi le stesse cose, che, peraltro, non sono molto diverse dalle cose espresse da Minerva e altri. Poi io ci becco insulti beceri e altri no, ma questo certo non è colpa mia. Tutto qui


Mi sento chiamata in causa
Si se mio figlio ammazzasse il fratello, io credo che gli starei vicino cercherei di aiutarlo in un percorso che gli faccia prendere coscienza dell'orrore che ha compiuto. Dopodichè non credo potrei guardarlo più con gli occhi con cui lo guardo ora perchè ha ammazzato l'altra parte del mio cuore. E contionuare ad essere il genitore che sono stato con lui mi sembrerebbe di "mancare" verso il figlio che non ho più
non contesto al padre di Erika di essere rimasto vicino alla figlia,di averle fatto sentire la sua presenza in carcere io mi porrei delle domande sulla pena ridicola che ha ricevuto questa ragazza, sulle opportunità che ha avuto in carcere e su quelòle che la vita ancora le riserverà e mi domando:
se il piccolo fosse stato ucciso da uno sconosciuto avrebbe avuto lo stesso atteggiamento?
Per quel che mi riguarda la legge italiana fa schifo nello stabilire le pene in qusti casi, nei casi di stupro ecc
Se pensa che un coglione come Corona che ha "solo" ricattato per delle foto debba farsi 8 anni di carcere, giusto perchè sta sulle palle ai giudici e a qualcuno di importante, tanto da applicare le leggi nel minimo dettaglio, sommando pene senza alcuna attenuante e Erika ha scontato 10 anni mi monta la carogna.
Se per voi questa è giustizia bene, per me non lo è


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi? per me doveva ancora stare in carcere... a vita!
> altro che a lagnarsi in TV perchè non trova lavoro


Scusa, ma chi è andato in tv a lamentarsi? Erika?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi? per me doveva ancora stare in carcere... a vita!
> altro che a lagnarsi in TV perchè non trova lavoro


se si è lagnata in TV non lo so perché 'sta roba non la guardo. Ho letto qui che è ben probabile che l'intervista fosse ben manipolata.
Sul fatto che tu la vorresti a vita in carcere ho capito. Lo Stato è fortemente in disaccordo in linea di principio (Erika o no), e l'ho detto. Per altro, 11 anni ad una che ne ha 16, è farle scontare il 68,75% della sua vita in carcere. Non poca roba.
Ma, ripeto, io, non sapendo molte cose (anche quale siano state le valutazioni che hanno portato 16 anni di pena e non di più, e quali per l'uscita anticipata) al limite mi interrogo, non sentenzio. Non giudico. Al limite, disapprovo chi giudica con tanta forza e sicurezza. Credo di averne diritto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma chi è andato in tv a lamentarsi? Erika?


omar.solita intervista a canale 5


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se si è lagnata in TV non lo so perché 'sta roba non la guardo. Hi letto qui che è ben probabile che l'intervvista fosse ben manipolata.
> Sul fatto che tu la vorresti a vita in carcere ho capito. Lo Stato è fortemente in disaccordo in linea di principio (Erika o no), e l'ho detto. Per altro, 11 anni ad una che ne ha 16, è farle scontare il 68,75% della sua vita in carcere. Non poca roba.
> Ma, ripeto, io, non sapendo molte cose (anche quale siano state le valutazioni che hanno portato 16 anni di pena e non di più, e quali per l'uscita anticipata) al limite mi interrogo, non sentenzio. Non giudico. Al limite, disapprovo chi giudica con tanta forza e sicurezza. Credo di averne diritto.



Se campa fino a 70 anni ha passato in carcere il 16% della sua vita.
Il fratello è vissuto (pensando che sarebbe arrivato alla sua stessa età) l'11% di quello che avrebbe potuto


----------



## Annuccia (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se campa fino a 70 anni ha passato in carcere il 16% della sua vita.
> Il fratello è vissuto (pensando che sarebbe arrivato alla sua stessa età) l'11% di quello che avrebbe potuto


una triste storia comunque.....ho i brividi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sento chiamata in causa
> Si se mio figlio ammazzasse il fratello, io credo che gli starei vicino cercherei di aiutarlo in un percorso che gli faccia prendere coscienza dell'orrore che ha compiuto. Dopodichè non credo potrei guardarlo più con gli occhi con cui lo guardo ora perchè ha ammazzato l'altra parte del mio cuore. E contionuare ad essere il genitore che sono stato con lui mi sembrerebbe di "mancare" verso il figlio che non ho più
> non contesto al padre di Erika di essere rimasto vicino alla figlia,di averle fatto sentire la sua presenza in carcere io mi porrei delle domande sulla pena ridicola che ha ricevuto questa ragazza, sulle opportunità che ha avuto in carcere e su quelòle che la vita ancora le riserverà e mi domando:
> se il piccolo fosse stato ucciso da uno sconosciuto avrebbe avuto lo stesso atteggiamento?
> ...


Ripeto ancora: io le risposte non le ho, trovo solo poco opportuno che estranei ne abbiano con tanta sicurezza.
Certo che se l'assassino fosse un estraneo le cose sarebbero diverse, ovviamente. Il punto è proprio quello. 
La giustizia italiana fa acqua da molte parti, per questo invece riportavo la sua teoria alla base, la costituzione, che è molto, molto civile, molto bella. E in essa, come dicevo (ma mi sono stufata), la finalità è la rieducazione, non la punizione. Poi, se voi ne sentite la necessità, che vi dico? Mi piace da morire Minerva quando dice che dalla barbarie occore allontanarsi.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma chi è andato in tv a lamentarsi? Erika?


oh yes!  e dopo un paio di giorni un "bravo" imprenditore le ha dato un lavoro (vicino rieti mi pare) e pure la casa 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se si è lagnata in TV non lo so perché 'sta roba non la guardo. Hi letto qui che è ben probabile che l'intervvista fosse ben manipolata.
> Sul fatto che tu la vorresti a vita in carcere ho capito. Lo Stato è fortemente in disaccordo in linea di principio (Erika o no), e l'ho detto. Per altro, 11 anni ad una che ne ha 16, è farle scontare il 68,75% della sua vita in carcere. Non poca roba.
> Ma, ripeto, io, non sapendo molte cose (anche quale siano state le valutazioni che hanno portato 16 anni di pena e non di più, e quali per l'uscita anticipata) al limite mi interrogo, non sentenzio. Non giudico. Al limite, disapprovo chi giudica con tanta forza e sicurezza. Credo di averne diritto.


Ma non credo che saremo mai d'accordo su questa cosa...
il concetto lo ha già espresso Farfy prima di me..e io lo approvo


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se campa fino a 70 anni ha passato in carcere il 16% della sua vita.
> Il fratello è vissuto (pensando che sarebbe arrivato alla sua stessa età) l'11% di quello che avrebbe potuto


ma hey, le pene si misurano a quando te le comminano, non 50 anni dopo...
essù.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oh yes! e dopo un paio di giorni un "bravo" imprenditore le ha dato un lavoro (vicino rieti mi pare) e pure la casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io avevo visto solo omar.
la casa e il lavoro mi sembra strano...non sta vivendo ancora con don mazzi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oh yes!  e dopo un paio di giorni un "bravo" imprenditore le ha dato un lavoro (vicino rieti mi pare) e pure la casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non c'è dubbio, infatti non mi stupisco che la tua reazione alle esternazioni di Oscuro sia così diversa dalla mia. Io le trovo barbariche (indipendentemente da chi le espone), tu le approvi. Opinioni opposte.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io avevo visto solo omar.
> la casa e il lavoro mi sembra strano...non sta vivendo ancora con don mazzi?



http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news..._per_Erika____La_assumo_come_segretaria_.html

Dal canto suo l’imprenditore Di Vittorio ha bisogno di una persona «seria e sveglia» che possa ottemperare alle mansioni di segreteria: «Rispondere al telefono, preparare e ritirare documenti». L’obiettivo è offrirle un contratto a tempo indeterminato. Magari, per iniziare, potrebbe trattarsi di un part-time, quindi quattro ore lavorative. «Non so - butta lì l’imprenditore - magari dalle 8 alle 12 o dalle 9 alle 13. Non ho ancora preparato nulla. La mia è solo un’idea. Se Erika volesse trasferirsi a Rieti, io sarei solo felice di accoglierla», aggiunge Di Vittorio. Che precisa: «Non le chiedo nulla, solo che abbia voglia di lavorare, che sappia usare il computer e che non mi dia problemi». Non è interessato al passato di Erika, né a sapere cosa sia passato nella testa della ragazza quel 21 febbraio 2001, men che meno si preoccupa di eventuali malumori che potrebbero scaturire nella piccola comunità di Rieti. L’imprenditore agisce d’istinto. E conclude: «Se Erika accettasse di trasferirsi nel Lazio, potrei anche ospitarla in un appartamento che ho appena ristrutturato, così da non dover pensare neppure all’alloggio». Ma solo a ricominciare.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se si è lagnata in TV non lo so perché 'sta roba non la guardo. Ho letto qui che è ben probabile che l'intervista fosse ben manipolata.
> Sul fatto che tu la vorresti a vita in carcere ho capito. Lo Stato è fortemente in disaccordo in linea di principio (Erika o no), e l'ho detto. Per altro, 11 anni ad una che ne ha 16, è farle scontare il 68,75% della sua vita in carcere. Non poca roba.
> Ma, ripeto, io, non sapendo molte cose (anche quale siano state le valutazioni che hanno portato 16 anni di pena e non di più, e quali per l'uscita anticipata) al limite mi interrogo, non sentenzio. Non giudico. Al limite, disapprovo chi giudica con tanta forza e sicurezza. Credo di averne diritto.



Non posso che concordare non potendo approvare...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non potendo approvarti, concordo su tutto. Bisognerebbe conoscerlo 'quel padre', potrebbe essersi aggrappato al perdono per sopravvivere?


Io non ne ho idea. Io forse (forse) mi sarei suicidata, non avrei retto. Dilaniata così, colpita a morte così dal sangue del mio sangue, io non so. Certo non la ha abbandonata. Deve avere una forza suprema, in sé, qualcosa di incredibilmente forte. Non so. Io credo mi sarei disintegrata.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news..._per_Erika____La_assumo_come_segretaria_.html
> 
> Dal canto suo l’imprenditore Di Vittorio ha bisogno di una persona «seria e sveglia» che possa ottemperare alle mansioni di segreteria: «Rispondere al telefono, preparare e ritirare documenti». L’obiettivo è offrirle un contratto a tempo indeterminato. Magari, per iniziare, potrebbe trattarsi di un part-time, quindi quattro ore lavorative. «Non so - butta lì l’imprenditore - magari dalle 8 alle 12 o dalle 9 alle 13. Non ho ancora preparato nulla. La mia è solo un’idea. Se Erika volesse trasferirsi a Rieti, io sarei solo felice di accoglierla», aggiunge Di Vittorio. Che precisa: «Non le chiedo nulla, solo che abbia voglia di lavorare, che sappia usare il computer e che non mi dia problemi». Non è interessato al passato di Erika, né a sapere cosa sia passato nella testa della ragazza quel 21 febbraio 2001, men che meno si preoccupa di eventuali malumori che potrebbero scaturire nella piccola comunità di Rieti. L’imprenditore agisce d’istinto. E conclude: «Se Erika accettasse di trasferirsi nel Lazio, potrei anche ospitarla in un appartamento che ho appena ristrutturato, così da non dover pensare neppure all’alloggio». Ma solo a ricominciare.


Pensa tu, questa già sta fuori. Mica lo sapevo. E neanche di quest'imprenditore del reatino. Mah.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ripeto ancora: io le risposte non le ho, trovo solo poco opportuno che estranei ne abbiano con tanta sicurezza.
> Certo che se l'assassino fosse un estraneo le cose sarebbero diverse, ovviamente. Il punto è proprio quello.
> La giustizia italiana fa acqua da molte parti, per questo invece riportavo la sua teoria alla base, la costituzione, che è molto, molto civile, molto bella. E in essa, come dicevo (ma mi sono stufata), la finalità è la rieducazione, non la punizione. Poi, se voi ne sentite la necessità, che vi dico? Mi piace da morire Minerva *quando dice che dalla barbarie occore allontanars*i.


D'accordissimo, non ho mai parlato nè di violenza nè di barbarie


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io qui non ti capisco.
> Tra tutti i perdoni possibili, mi pare che perdonare la figlia, assassina della moglie e figlio sia il più estremo. Questo era l'incipit di questo secondo sotto3D.
> Poi, mi pare che sia stato contestato proprio il perdono del padre e da più parti. Addirittura Farfalla dice che se fosse lei il bimbo si sentirebbe ripudiata, dunque... e poi il rincarare da più parti del "sarebbe da chiuderla in galera e buttare le chiavi"
> In questo scenario io detto che: A) la costituzione non intende la reclusione in questo modo B) io non mi senitrei in alcun modo in diritto di giudicare le scelte (che manco sappiamo bene) del padre.
> Anche a riguardarla a ritroso, direi le stesse cose, che, peraltro, non sono molto diverse dalle cose espresse da Minerva e altri. Poi io ci becco insulti beceri e altri no, ma questo certo non è colpa mia. Tutto qui


Non mi sono spiegata. (madonna che fatica oggi, ma mica per te, in generale)  A Oscuro è partito l'embolo perchè Conte ha usato come esempio quell'atto come atto di perdono, parlando di atto grandioso di un uomo che aveva messo da parte il dolore per moglie e figlio, tanto erano morti e non serviva a nulla, per poter perdonare la figlia.
E facendo questo avrebbe tirato fuori le palle.
1) Il dolore per un figlio morto non lo metti da parte neppure dopo cent'anni, che sia utile o meno, e lo dico da madre. E' una cosa contronatura, la morte di un figlio... non la potrai mai accettare.
2) Un figlio che uccide un altro tuo figlio, suo fratello minore... ed è lo stesso figlio che hai cresciuto da quando pesava 3 chili, al quale hai insegnato a stare seduto, poi in piedi, del quale hai la cassetta con la prima risata, i primi passi... come si può comprendere una cosa del genere e poi paragonarla a qualunque altra cosa in natura?
Questa non è una cosa estrema. E' una cosa aberrante, incomprensibile.
Il comportamento del padre è ingiudicabile perchè al di fuori del comprensibile. Io NON LO VOGLIO PROPRIO SAPERE COSA ABBIA PROVATO QUELL'UOMO. Posso dire da genitore che IO avrei sentito di essere in parte responsabile di quell'atto. E qualunque decisione avessi preso sul comportamento verso questo figlio ... non avrei certo sentito di tirare fuori le palle.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

io ci andrei piano con l'affermazione che il padre l'ha perdonata

forse lui desidera essere la nemesi della figlia, forse per lei averlo al fianco è la fine dei ogni possibilità di "dimenticare", chissà


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma hey, le pene di misurano a quando te le comminano, non 50 anni dopo...
> essù.


Essù.....Mi sembra che il sentimento predominante sia la preoccupazione per un possibile e auspicabile recupero di Erika rispetto a una sana disperazione per quel bambini
Scusate ma non ci sto dentro


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. (madonna che fatica oggi, ma mica per te, in generale)  A Oscuro è partito l'embolo perchè Conte ha usato come esempio quell'atto come atto di perdono, parlando di atto grandioso di un uomo che aveva messo da parte il dolore per moglie e figlio, tanto erano morti e non serviva a nulla, per poter perdonare la figlia.
> E facendo questo avrebbe tirato fuori le palle.
> 1) Il dolore per un figlio morto non lo metti da parte neppure dopo cent'anni, che sia utile o meno, e lo dico da madre. E' una cosa contronatura, la morte di un figlio... non la potrai mai accettare.
> 2) Un figlio che uccide un altro tuo figlio, suo fratello minore... ed è lo stesso figlio che hai cresciuto da quando pesava 3 chili, al quale hai insegnato a stare seduto, poi in piedi, del quale hai la cassetta con la prima risata, i primi passi... come si può comprendere una cosa del genere e poi paragonarla a qualunque altra cosa in natura?
> ...


Ciao,

aggiungo ... che forse, si nasconde anche il voler dar senso alla vita del fratellino ...

stando a canto, e "salvando" la sorella...

proprio perché, è impensabile, che non pensi costantemente al piccolo ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Essù.....Mi sembra che il sentimento predominante sia la preoccupazione per un possibile e auspicabile recupero di Erika *rispetto a una sana disperazione per quel bambini
> *Scusate ma non ci sto dentro


Si Farfy, ma i morti sono morti. Il padre è un discorso, la giustizia è un altro, con tutto che non mi piace affato l'idea che sta ragazza sia già fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si Farfy, ma i morti sono morti. Il padre è un discorso, la giustizia è un altro, con tutto che non mi piace affato l'idea che sta ragazza sia già fuori.


Non parlavo del padre ora
Parlavo di chi si "preoccupa" per lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non parlavo del padre ora
> Parlavo di chi si "preoccupa" per lei.


Lo so, ma c'è una parolina magica che si chiama "redenzione" nel vocabolario. Non vorrei che si pensi che io sia un facilone in tal senso, ma credo che, seppur non sia possibile per tutti per una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a scrivere, c'è la possibilità, per qualcuno, di redimersi. Non so se lo sia per Erika, io parlo in generale.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non parlavo del padre ora
> Parlavo di chi si "preoccupa" per lei.


Ciao,

ma chi, si preoccupa?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so, ma c'è una parolina magica che si chiama "redenzione" nel vocabolario. Non vorrei che si pensi che io sia un facilone in tal senso, ma credo che, seppur non sia possibile per tutti per una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a scrivere, c'è la possibilità, per qualcuno, di redimersi. Non so se lo sia per Erika, io parlo in generale.


La redenzione la dimostri (SECONDO ME) uscendo da quel carcere e se possibile scomparendo. Non rilasciando interviste. Non pretendendo un lavoro. Non sbandierando un nuovo amore
ammetto sono incarognita verso questa ragazza, in caso non si fosse capito


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma chi, si preoccupa?
> 
> sienne


Preoccupa nel senso che parliamo della sua redenzione, del fatto che ha passato il 68,5 % della sua vita incarcere, ecc ecc


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La redenzione la dimostri (SECONDO ME) uscendo da quel carcere e se possibile scomparendo. Non rilasciando interviste. Non pretendendo un lavoro. Non sbandierando un nuovo amore
> ammetto sono incarognita verso questa ragazza, in caso non si fosse capito



Non capisco come mai tu sia così rigida 
non essendo diciamo libera da ogni peccato ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. (madonna che fatica oggi, ma mica per te, in generale)  A Oscuro è partito l'embolo perchè Conte ha usato come esempio quell'atto come atto di perdono, parlando di atto grandioso di un uomo che aveva messo da parte il dolore per moglie e figlio, tanto erano morti e non serviva a nulla, per poter perdonare la figlia.
> E facendo questo avrebbe tirato fuori le palle.
> 1) Il dolore per un figlio morto non lo metti da parte neppure dopo cent'anni, che sia utile o meno, e lo dico da madre. E' una cosa contronatura, la morte di un figlio... non la potrai mai accettare.
> 2) Un figlio che uccide un altro tuo figlio, suo fratello minore... ed è lo stesso figlio che hai cresciuto da quando pesava 3 chili, al quale hai insegnato a stare seduto, poi in piedi, del quale hai la cassetta con la prima risata, i primi passi... come si può comprendere una cosa del genere e poi paragonarla a qualunque altra cosa in natura?
> ...


A me invece è sembrato l'ennesimo tiro al piccione (nel merito del quale mi guardo bene dall'entrare visto che ci sono episodi di vita vera e non solo virtuale), per interposte persone. Non ho letto che il Conte banalizzasse così tanto la morte della mamma e del figlio, credo invece sia una presunzione dei suoi detrattori (che lo detestano per altro, non per le opinoini espresse in qeusto 3D). Ma poichè la cosa mi riguarda punto, dicevo, ho trovato interessante l'esempio in sé. Che ho trovato pertinente perché era in risposta al già abnorme, cioè ai deliri di Daniele (del tipo: se un traditore vene ammazzato dal tradito in qualche misura se l'è voluto). Ho trovato interessante, in quanto così lontana da me, l'alzata di scudi contro il perdono del padre e il desiderio di "vendetta" contro la ragazza poi. In questo senso (vendetta, punizione esemplare) intendo barbarie. E' una sconfitta la strage, per tutti. E' una sconfitta il desiderare una rivalsa, per tutti.
Sul neretto sono d'accordissimo, l'ho detto tante volte. Il concetto di tirare fuori le palle, poi, metterei illegale pure quello :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

```

```



lunapiena ha detto:


> Non capisco come mai tu sia così rigida
> non essendo diciamo libera da ogni peccato ...



Il giorno che ammazzo qualcuno, sei autorizzata a buttare le chiavi della cella dove mi rinchiudono


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so, ma c'è una parolina magica che si chiama "redenzione" nel vocabolario. Non vorrei che si pensi che io sia un facilone in tal senso, ma credo che, seppur non sia possibile per tutti per una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a scrivere, c'è la possibilità, per qualcuno, di redimersi. Non so se lo sia per Erika, io parlo in generale.


Del tutto d'accordo con te, in linea di principio (ed è questo il livello al quale mi sono attenuta). Sul resto non so, l'ho già detto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

come sai sono atea.ma che ci sia chi pensa anche agli "ultimi" a me sembra solo che positivo.
con la filosofia della vendetta non si va avanti, quel che si può sanare è una vittoria .





farfalla ha detto:


> Non parlavo del padre ora
> Parlavo di chi si "preoccupa" per lei.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

sui tempi o non tempi necessari ... non mi posso esprimere.
non so' niente ... 

vedo, che secondo questa società, lei ha pagato il suo torto. 

non ti sta bene? capisco perfettamente. ma con chi te la devi prendere esattamente?

dall'altra parte, io ho interpretato quelle parole dette da lei (non le ho sentite, lette qui)

che, il suo carcere continua ... 

ma sarà sempre così ...

come l'ex-alcoholista ...

dunque, e moh? 

a sassi? 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sai sono atea.ma che ci sia chi pensa anche agli "ultimi" a me sembra solo che positivo.
> con la filosofia della vendetta non si va avanti, quel che si può sanare è una vittoria .



Ma Minerva dove la vedi la vendetta?
Ho mai scirtto che a questa ragazza debba essere fatto del male?
Sono contro la pena di morte da sempre ma almeno chiedo se possibile una giustizia che possa definirsi tale


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sui tempi o non tempi necessari ... non mi posso esprimere.
> non so' niente ...
> ...


Non me la prendo con nessuno. Dico semplicemente che non sono d'accordo. Dopodichè è ovvio che devo sottostare alla legge del paese dove vivo
Ma viviamo in una democrazia credo di poter esprimere il mio dissenso.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il giorno che ammazzo qualcuno, sei autorizzata a buttare le chiavi della cella dove mi rinchiudono



ho  capito


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si Farfy, ma *i morti sono morti*. Il padre è un discorso, la giustizia è un altro, con tutto che non mi piace affato l'idea che sta ragazza sia già fuori.


appunto. Le vittime non possono più essere tutelate. Ci sono rimasti: il congiunto e padre delle vittime e dell'assassina e l'assassina stessa. Il che non vuol dire sputare sulla loro memoria, ma in qualche modo occorrerà relazionarsi con quello che è rimasto. Come avvenga quella relazione a me pare ingiudicabile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sai sono atea.ma che ci sia chi pensa anche agli "ultimi" a me sembra solo che positivo.
> con la filosofia della vendetta non si va avanti, quel che si può sanare è una vittoria .



quoto, ancora e ancora


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La redenzione la dimostri (SECONDO ME) uscendo da quel carcere e se possibile scomparendo. Non rilasciando interviste. Non pretendendo un lavoro. Non sbandierando un nuovo amore
> ammetto sono incarognita verso questa ragazza, in caso non si fosse capito


Ciao,

io ho capito, invece, che ce l'hai con lei ...

ma, ok

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Minerva dove la vedi la vendetta?
> Ho mai scirtto che a questa ragazza debba essere fatto del male?
> Sono contro la pena di morte da sempre ma almeno chiedo se possibile una giustizia che possa definirsi tale


se parli di giustizia della pena come sbriciolata sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Minerva dove la vedi la vendetta?
> Ho mai scirtto che a questa ragazza debba essere fatto del male?
> Sono contro la pena di morte da sempre ma almeno chiedo se possibile una giustizia che possa definirsi tale



ma perché, rinchiudere una persona PER SEMPRE non è vendetta? Non è punizione senza appello? Perché sia vendetta sono necessarie le percosse o le torture fisiche?
E, ripeto, essendo nella finalità di base, la rieducazione, essa può andare a buon fine solo se la persona la tiri fuori e la rimetti nel mondo, altrimenti rieducazione non è. 
Poi, che fosse presto, non saprei dire. Consderato che aveva 16 anni, 11 sono lunghissimi, ma non ho idea se siano stati sufficienti. Quello che ha fatto, comunque, le rimarrà addosso, dentro, dietro, per sempre, a vita.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io ho capito, invece, che ce l'hai con lei ...
> 
> ...


Ce l'ho con lei?????????
Ha ammazzato un bambino di 8 anni che era suo fratello.......Ce l'ho con lei mi sembra decisamente limitativo


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La redenzione la dimostri (SECONDO ME) uscendo da quel carcere e se possibile scomparendo. Non rilasciando interviste. Non pretendendo un lavoro. Non sbandierando un nuovo amore
> ammetto sono incarognita verso questa ragazza, in caso non si fosse capito


Io parlavo in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se parli di giustizia della pena come sbriciolata sono perfettamente d'accordo.



Certo che parlo di questo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che parlo di questo.


ho l'impressione però che a te sembri che non abbiamo ben inteso l'atrocità del fatto


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La redenzione la dimostri (SECONDO ME) uscendo da quel carcere e se possibile scomparendo. Non rilasciando interviste. Non pretendendo un lavoro. Non sbandierando un nuovo amore
> ammetto sono incarognita verso questa ragazza, in caso non si fosse capito


questo sì. Ma, come dicevo, so poco degli aspetti scandalistici di questa vicenda. Mi interessano meno di zero. 
Io starei zitta, manza, a capo chino, sperando un giorno di pensarci non dico poco ma almeno da riuscire a dormire per qualche ora filata. Poi, non so. Sicuramente, però, le pene non possono cambiare perché una persona ci sta antipatica. Magari, per altro, è una difesa. Non ne ho idea.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Minerva dove la vedi la vendetta?
> Ho mai scirtto che a questa ragazza debba essere fatto del male?
> Sono contro la pena di morte da sempre ma almeno chiedo se possibile una giustizia che possa definirsi tale


Ciao,

Farfalla please!

deciditi ... 

cioè, io non saprò più di tanto l'italiano ... e inciampo su dei termini anche semplici e fessi ...

ma qui, mi sembra che tu sbalzi da una cosa all'altra.

ma comunque non fa niente ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

per carità...non è che veda chissà quale pentimento in erika;
però la colpa di interviste e dichiarazioni quella è solo dei media e di noi stessi che questo vogliamo.
è ovvio che dietro il delitto di novi c'è una cupa curiosità morbosa quando solo il silenzio sarebbe rispettoso.
temo che mi stia ripetendo


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> io ci andrei piano con l'affermazione che il padre l'ha perdonata
> 
> forse lui desidera essere la nemesi della figlia, forse per lei averlo al fianco è la fine dei ogni possibilità di "dimenticare", chissà


Infatti possibile anche questo. Come anche altro. Non lo sappiamo, ed è pure giusto. Secondo me, ne sappiamo fin troppo. E' una vicenda privata, non un affare pubblico e politico.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho l'impressione però che a te sembri che non abbiamo ben inteso l'atrocità del fatto


Mi sembra che, alcuni (non tu) diano poca importanza. Della serie, ormai è successo, andiamo avanti....
Ecco io sono d'accordo con l'andare avanti, dipende dal come però. Partendo dai mass media


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti possibile anche questo. Come anche altro. Non lo sappiamo, ed è pure giusto. Secondo me, ne sappiamo fin troppo. E' una vicenda privata, non un affare pubblico e politico.


Ciao,

infatti la vicenda è privata.

ma il dilemma, di come noi ci poniamo difronte a chi ci fa male, rimane.

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che, alcuni (non tu) diano poca importanza. Della serie, ormai è successo, andiamo avanti....
> Ecco io sono d'accordo con l'andare avanti, dipende dal come però. Partendo dai mass media



...cmq non ho altro da aggiungere...tanto è un vicolo cieco da cui non si uscirà mai


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità...non è che veda chissà quale pentimento in erika;
> però *la colpa di interviste e dichiarazioni quella è solo dei media e di noi stessi che questo vogliamo*.
> è ovvio che *dietro il delitto di novi c'è una cupa curiosità morbosa quando solo il silenzio sarebbe rispettoso*.
> temo che mi stia ripetendo


e mi ripeto anche io, quotandoti. Fra poco ti plagio, faccio meno fatica


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti la vicenda è privata.
> 
> ...


Infatti ho apprezzato moltissimo, davvero moltissimo, gli interventi dei Sbri su questo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo sì. Ma, come dicevo, so poco degli aspetti scandalistici di questa vicenda. Mi interessano meno di zero.
> Io starei zitta, manza, a capo chino, sperando un giorno di pensarci non dico poco ma almeno da riuscire a dormire per qualche ora filata. Poi, non so. Sicuramente, però*, le pene non possono cambiare perché una persona ci sta antipatica*. Magari, per altro, è una difesa. Non ne ho idea.


ANTIPATICA? Ma stai scherzando? La mia vicina è antipatica, la mia collega è antipatica.
Lei è un assassina. Per quel che mi riguarda potrebbe essere anche la ragazza più simpatica del mondo.
Le pene, per me, devono cambiare. Punto.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti la vicenda è privata.
> 
> ...


Vero, Sienne. Vero. Uno dei problemi esistenziali più grandi, complessi e dolorosi della storia dell'Uomo e del suo Pensiero morale, etico e religioso. Non penseremo mica di trovare una soluzione cha accomuni tutti oggi qui sul forum, eh ....


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ANTIPATICA? Ma stai scherzando? La mia vicina è antipatica, la mia collega è antipatica.
> Lei è un assassina. Per quel che mi riguarda potrebbe essere anche la ragazza più simpatica del mondo.
> Le pene, per me, devono cambiare. Punto.


ok, dunque per te chi ha ucciso merita la reclusione a vita, senza appello. Ok. Io credo che questo sia una delle più totali sconfitte della civiltà, e la accendo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Farfalla please!
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra, sinceramente
Fammi capire dove


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che, alcuni (non tu) diano poca importanza. Della serie, ormai è successo, andiamo avanti....
> Ecco io sono d'accordo con l'andare avanti, dipende dal come però. Partendo dai mass media


Ciao,

credo, che proprio qui, i nostri pensieri si dividono:

io penso, per dare senso a quella vita così giovane (il bambino), noi (la società) 

dobbiamo darle la possibilità di trovare il suo posto ...

... sai, questo tuo pensiero, che alcuni ci passano sopra ... ci rifletterei un attimo ...

... perché è tutt'altro ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo sì. Ma, come dicevo, so poco degli aspetti scandalistici di questa vicenda. Mi interessano meno di zero.
> Io starei zitta, manza, a capo chino, sperando un giorno di pensarci non dico poco ma almeno da riuscire a dormire per qualche ora filata. Poi, non so. Sicuramente, però, le pene non* possono cambiare perché una persona ci sta antipatica*. Magari, per altro, è una difesa. Non ne ho idea.


Ma tu pensi davvero che stiamo parlando per antipatie


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ...cmq non ho altro da aggiungere...tanto è un vicolo cieco da cui non si uscirà mai


non direi che è un vicolo cieco ma solo uno scambio.cosa ti perplime?


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi che è un vicolo cieco ma solo uno scambio.cosa ti perplime?


leggi il post appena sopra...
se davvero si pensa che si possa parlare per antipatie allora è inutile!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, dunque per te chi ha ucciso merita la reclusione a vita, senza appello. Ok. Io credo che questo sia una delle più totali sconfitte della civiltà, e la accendo.



Tra il carcere a vita e 10 anni c'è una gran bella differenza. Soprattutto se ti resta davanti un'intera vita da vivere


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, dunque per te chi ha ucciso merita la reclusione a vita, senza appello. Ok. Io credo che questo sia una delle più totali sconfitte della civiltà, e la accendo.


chi si dimentica di Abele non è civile


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi che è un vicolo cieco ma solo uno scambio.cosa ti perplime?


Credo voglia dire che cmq ognuno resta sulle proprie posizioni anche se se ne parla ancora per decenni .....  Ma posto che parlarne cmq agevola la comprensione dell'altrui punto di vista, concordo con te sul fatto che vale la pena discuterne.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> leggi il post appena sopra...
> se davvero si pensa che si possa parlare per antipatie allora è inutile!


è stato detto tanto altro.
ad esempio mi stupisce che tu possa prendertela con un padre che nella vita ha subito il peggiore dei dolori,


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi davvero che stiamo parlando per antipatie


hey, pronto??? C'è qualcuno????
Ho sbagliato parola, usandone una semplice per smorzare i toni, non volevo assolutamente banalizzare il pensiero di Farfalla. Certo però che gli organi preposti avranno valutato la ragazza non sulla base di una stupida intervista che poteva ben evitarsi, ma per altro. Mi pare siate voi a dare troppa importanza ad una cosa mediatica di valore zero quale questa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> leggi il post appena sopra...
> se davvero si pensa che si possa parlare per antipatie allora è inutile!


Simy, cominci pure tu ad attaccarti ad minchiam al pelo di un intervento? Pure tu no, eh...


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi si dimentica di Abele non è civile


ma uccidere caino non è ricorrdare abele...riabilitarlo (caino) sarebbe una vera vittoria per il bene


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stato detto tanto altro.
> ad esempio mi stupisce che tu possa prendertela con un padre che nella vita ha subito il peggiore dei dolori,



.... quoto. Sopportami oggi.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero, Sienne. Vero. Uno dei problemi esistenziali più grandi, complessi e dolorosi della storia dell'Uomo e del suo Pensiero morale, etico e religioso. Non penseremo mica di trovare una soluzione cha accomuni tutti oggi qui sul forum, eh ....



Ciao, 

no, per niente.

ma tante, tante pagine fa ... ho posto una domanda ... va bo, due ... 

Cioè, come ci poniamo noi difronte allo sviluppo che un essere umano può fare?

Ci poniamo con sfiducia e pessimismo o con fiducia e ottimismo?


Io con questo volevo solo dire, che qualunque sia la risposta ... ciò vale anche per un proprio figlio.

e non solo in casi estremi ... ma tutti giorno ...

ed anche verso chi ci ha traditi ... 

ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stato detto tanto altro.
> ad esempio mi stupisce che tu possa prendertela con un padre che nella vita ha subito il peggiore dei dolori,


non riesco a spiegarmi oggi


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> .... quoto. Sopportami oggi.


farò questo sforzo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Simy, cominci pure tu ad attaccarti ad minchiam al pelo di un intervento? Pure tu no, eh...


non è giornata oggi... sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra il carcere a vita e 10 anni c'è una gran bella differenza. Soprattutto se ti resta davanti un'intera vita da vivere


a parte il fatto che potrebbe anche beccarsi un cancro fra 6 mesi, che ne sai. Poi, come dicevo, le pene sono commisurate anche in base all'età del criminale (e 16 anni ad una minorenne sono tantissimi per il sistema giudiziario). Poi, di nuovo, io non so se la pena sia stata sufficiente alla rieducazione di una caso abnorme come Erika e Omar. Non ne ho idea. Ma l'idea che questi due, se possibile, andassero recuperati e non sepolti lì dentro mi pare civilissimo, avanzato e condivisibile. In ogni caso, come vada, c'hanno perso tutti. Per il resto, come sapete, non sono una giurista.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi si dimentica di Abele non è civile


e chi l'ha dimenticato? (Però, nessuno tocchi Caino, è stato detto prima di me). Io direi invece che non dimentico nemmeno Caino.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma *uccidere* caino non è ricorrdare abele...riabilitarlo (caino) sarebbe una vera vittoria per il bene


 boh


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma uccidere caino non è ricorrdare abele...riabilitarlo (caino) sarebbe una vera vittoria per il bene


eh. Invece nello stesso libro mi pare si parlasse di fargli portare un marchio per sempre. Nessuno lo doveva toccare, in compenso... nessuno gli si avvicinava.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma uccidere caino non è ricorrdare abele...riabilitarlo (caino) sarebbe una vera vittoria per il bene


ho risposto prima di leggere questo tuo. Che quoto :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Invece nello stesso libro mi pare si parlasse di fargli portare un marchio per sempre. Nessuno lo doveva toccare, in compenso... nessuno gli si avvicinava.


niente interviste:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> boh


miii farfalla....lo so che non l'hai detto:sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che potrebbe anche beccarsi un cancro fra 6 mesi, che ne sai. Poi, come dicevo, le pene sono commisurate anche in base all'età del criminale (e 16 anni ad una minorenne sono tantissimi per il sistema giudiziario). Poi, di nuovo, io non so se la pena sia stata sufficiente alla rieducazione di una caso abnorme come Erika e Omar. Non ne ho idea. Ma l'idea che questi due, se possibile, andassero recuperati e non* sepolti *lì dentro mi pare civilissimo, avanzato e condivisibile. In ogni caso, come vada, c'hanno perso tutti. Per il resto, come sapete, non sono una giurista.


Ancora?????
Ma chi ha detto di sepellirli lì.
Ma alemno 16 anni (11 ne ha scontati) di carcere vero si. Espiano una colpa e poi gli diamo la possibilità di rifarsi una vita. Invece dopo un anno faceva l'università, giocava a pallavolo ecc ecc. RIDICOLO.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora?????
> Ma chi ha detto di sepellirli lì.
> Ma alemno 16 anni (11 ne ha scontati) di carcere vero si. Espiano una colpa e poi gli diamo la possibilità di rifarsi una vita. Invece dopo un anno faceva l'università, giocava a pallavolo ecc ecc. RIDICOLO.


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Invece nello stesso libro mi pare si parlasse di fargli portare un marchio per sempre. Nessuno lo doveva toccare, in compenso... nessuno gli si avvicinava.


eh beh, ma quel libro, non p che tutti ma proprio tutti lo condividono e ci credono, ti pare?
Poi, tra gli esempi di civiltà avanzata, *quel* libro non è proprio l'esempio che io porterei...


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora?????
> Ma chi ha detto di sepellirli lì.
> Ma alemno 16 anni (11 ne ha scontati) di carcere vero si. Espiano una colpa e poi gli diamo la possibilità di rifarsi una vita.* Invece dopo un anno faceva l'università, giocava a pallavolo *ecc ecc. RIDICOLO.


viveva farfalla.o li uccidiamo , o lavori forzati o devono vivere


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente interviste:mrgreen:


oggi lo intervisterebbero comunque e con il marchio farebbero le magliette. Questa è un'altra aberrazione.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> viveva farfalla.o li uccidiamo , o lavori forzati o devono vivere


devono scontare la pena! non vivere sulle nostre spalle!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oggi lo intervisterebbero comunque e con il marchio farebbero le magliette. Questa è un'altra aberrazione.


hai proprio ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh beh, ma quel libro, non p che tutti ma proprio tutti lo condividono e ci credono, ti pare?
> Poi, tra gli esempi di civiltà avanzata, *quel* libro non è proprio l'esempio che io porterei...


ma manco io. Però mi è venuto in mente che il 'nessuno tocchi Caino' non era proprio un'invocazione al perdono.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora?????
> Ma chi ha detto di sepellirli lì.
> Ma alemno 16 anni (11 ne ha scontati) di carcere vero si. Espiano una colpa e poi gli diamo la possibilità di rifarsi una vita. Invece dopo un anno faceva l'università, giocava a pallavolo ecc ecc. RIDICOLO.


va beh, proprio non ci intendiamo. Se PRIMA dici che se uccdi tu, le chiavi le devono buttare, POI dici che 16 anni vanno bene...scusa, ma mi gira la testa. Primo. Poi, ecco, questa mi mancava: 16 anni però a non fare niente. A guardare il muro. Studiare no, perché già sarebbe premio, e questa deve *espiare*.

scusa, ma un brivido m'è passato dallo stomaco alla pelle. Sarò stupida.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> viveva farfalla.o li uccidiamo , o lavori forzati o devono vivere


eh. La parola comincia per Q.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> devono scontare la pena! non vivere sulle nostre spalle!


Scontando la pena di fatto sono ECONOMICAMENTE sulle spalle della comunità: ecco spiegati gli indulti


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> viveva farfalla.o li uccidiamo , o lavori forzati o devono vivere


Puoi vivere in una cella, nutrita, con tutti i servizi che non ledono la tua dignità.
Il resto è un di più a cui secondo me , finchè sei dentro non hai diritto avendone tu privato volontariamente un'altra persona ed essendo li a pagare per questo
Lavori forzati no, lavori socialmente utili non stipendiata se non il giusto per poter vivere, si
Quando esci, ne riparliamo


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> devono scontare la pena! non vivere sulle nostre spalle!



teoricamente vivono comunque sulle nostre spalle...
crdo eh!


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scontando la pena di fatto sono ECONOMICAMENTE sulle spalle della comunità: ecco spiegati gli indulti


e gli dobbiamo pure pagare gli studi e le attività ricreative? ma scherziamo?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va beh, proprio non ci intendiamo. Se PRIMA dici che se uccdi tu, le chiavi le devono buttare, POI dici che 16 anni vanno bene...scusa, ma mi gira la testa. Primo. Poi, ecco, questa mi mancava: 16 anni però a non fare niente. A guardare il muro. Studiare no, perché già sarebbe premio, e questa deve *espiare*.
> 
> scusa, ma un brivido m'è passato dallo stomaco alla pelle. Sarò stupida.


Ciao,

scusa, non è il tema ...

ma l'immagine ... mi fa ridere ... 

quella dello stomaco alla pelle ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma manco io. Però mi è venuto in mente che il 'nessuno tocchi Caino' non era proprio un'invocazione al perdono.


oh, no, era lo slogan dei radicali contro la pena di morte. Intendevo quello, io non cito mai la bibbia, io

non ce la faccio :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> devono scontare la pena! non vivere sulle nostre spalle!


vivono comunque sulle nostre spalle. E putroppo, pure per loro. Come si fa a restituire dignità ad una persona impedendogli di avere un'occupazione utile? Non parlo del caso specifico... almeno lei ha studiato.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e gli dobbiamo pure pagare gli studi e le attività ricreative? ma scherziamo?


ma veramente le condizioni di certe carceri fanno paura


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va beh, proprio non ci intendiamo. Se PRIMA dici che se uccdi tu, le chiavi le devono buttare, POI dici che 16 anni vanno bene...scusa, ma mi gira la testa. Primo. *Poi, ecco, questa mi mancava: 16 anni però a non fare niente.* A guardare il muro. Studiare no, perché già sarebbe premio, e questa deve *espiare*.
> 
> scusa, ma un brivido m'è passato dallo stomaco alla pelle. Sarò stupida.


Allora per quel che riguarda me, assolutamente si . Toglietemi ogni diritto il giorno che compio un'oscenità di quel tipo
Per lei 16 anni sono pochi per me ma se la giustizia ha previsto questo almeno che li sconti. E invece manco quello
Per quel che riguarda il grassetto. C'è uin bambino di 8 anni chiuso in una bara a non far niente..........E non parlo della mamma.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vivono comunque sulle nostre spalle. E putroppo, pure per loro. Come si fa a restituire dignità ad una persona impedendogli di avere un'occupazione utile? Non parlo del caso specifico... almeno lei ha studiato.


d'accordissimo. Anche perché che lo studio sia un premio è un'idea balzana, secondo me. E' un impegno, pure gravoso. Altro che premio. Devi studiare.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma veramente le condizioni di certe carceri fanno paura


si, se hai la "sfortuna" di non finire nei TG...
perchè magari il povero cristo che ruba per necessità sconta la pena in condizioni disumane..se invece sei un efferato assassino diventi una specie di eroe nazionale


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

ma poi lo studio ...sì, sempre!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vivono comunque sulle nostre spalle. E putroppo, pure per loro. Come si fa a restituire dignità ad una persona impedendogli di avere un'occupazione utile? Non parlo del caso specifico... almeno lei ha studiato.


Pensa a quanti ragazzi per mille motivi sono costretti a lavorare e non possono studiare pur volendolo
A me questa cosa fa incazzare a dismisura


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, se hai la "sfortuna" di non finire nei TG...
> perchè magari il povero cristo che ruba per necessità sconta la pena in condizioni disumane..se invece sei un efferato assassino *diventi una specie di eroe nazionale*


colpa di chi lo permette.
ne abbiamo già parlato ma parolisi , pietro maso e altri ricevono centinaia di lettere di ammiratrici.questo è scandaloso


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, se hai la "sfortuna" di non finire nei TG...
> perchè magari il povero cristo che ruba per necessità sconta la pena in condizioni disumane..se invece sei un efferato assassino diventi una specie di eroe nazionale



Pure internazionale, vedi Amanda ed i soldi che ha fatto sulla pelle della povera ragazza inglese.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi lo studio ...sì, sempre!


anche per chi non se li può pagare però!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a quanti ragazzi per mille motivi sono costretti a lavorare e non possono studiare pur volendolo
> A me questa cosa fa incazzare a dismisura


il principio è che dovrebbero studiare anche loro, non che gli altri non dovrebbero.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche per chi non se li può pagare però!


appena detto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi vivere in una cella, nutrita, con tutti i servizi che non ledono la tua dignità.
> Il resto è un di più a cui secondo me , finchè sei dentro non hai diritto avendone tu privato volontariamente un'altra persona ed essendo li a pagare per questo
> Lavori forzati no, lavori socialmente utili non stipendiata se non il giusto per poter vivere, si
> Quando esci, ne riparliamo


ma no Farfy, non sono d'accordo. Lo studio, come il lavoro, possono solo migliorarla, una persona. In questo senso deve essere inteso. Non un lusso, ma rieducazione. Non credo che sarebbe uscita migliore se si fosse limitata a relazionarsi all'interno del carcere. Anche perchè il costo di un'operazione come lo studio in carcere, se vogliamo fare un mero calcolo, lo recuperi da quello che produce la persona quando esce. Se esce più disgraziata di quando è entrata non lavora, non paga tasse, delinque ecc...


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,



non lo capirà mai, guardando un muro ... o lavorando soltanto.

ma proprio nel toccare (certo, non liberamente) ... cosa ha tolto ...

e ha fatto una delle cosa migliori che poteva fare, studiare

... c'è possibilità che abbia capito ... non del tutto ... certo ....


a me manca proprio l'immaginazione ...

come può una mente "malata" capire, se non riceve confronto?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo. Anche perché che lo studio sia un premio è un'idea balzana, secondo me. E' un impegno, pure gravoso. Altro che premio. Devi studiare.



Speriamo che non le sia capitato di sudare per la troppa fatica
:bleah:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora per quel che riguarda me, assolutamente si . Toglietemi ogni diritto il giorno che compio un'oscenità di quel tipo
> Per lei 16 anni sono pochi per me ma se la giustizia ha previsto questo almeno che li sconti. E invece manco quello
> Per quel che riguarda il grassetto. C'è uin bambino di 8 anni chiuso in una bara a non far niente..........E non parlo della mamma.


Non saremo mai d'accordo, io e te, per un semplice motivo: la pena, se non serve a riabilitare, non serve a un cazzo. Il bimbo non rivive. La madre nemmeno. Allora ammazza l'assassino, ti costa meno.
Tu invece intendi la pena come espiazione, punizione, ammenda, risarcimento. Io non sono d'accordo. Queste cose non dovrebbero accadere mai. Una volta accadute, la punizione non ha senso alcuno. Le devi cambiare la testa, capire cosa è successo, scardinare quel tilt inumano, metterla in condizione di non farlo mai più, farle determinare in sé l'enormità, l'atrocità, l'assurdità, l'assolutezza, il non ritorno di ciò che ha fatto. Questo è quello che lo stato dovrebbe fare (e per sua esplicita dichiarazione di intenti, tenta di). Lo stato, questo, non punisce in questi termini. La punizione, in sè, disgiunta da ben altri intenti, è barbarie. E' solo rivalsa. A chi serve? A te?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il principio è che dovrebbero studiare anche loro, non che gli altri non dovrebbero.


Certo ma visto che a loro non è concesso, mi schifa l'idea che a lei lo sia
Quando i ragazzi che non hanno assassinato nessuno avranno diritto a fare l'università pagata dallo stato in toto, sarò d'accordo(forse) sul fatto che anche la Nardo avevesse quel diritto


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il principio è che dovrebbero studiare anche loro, non che gli altri non dovrebbero.


Anzi, in carcere lo metterei obbligatorio. Guardati a vista, costretti ai tavoli. Altro che "non pagarglielo". Ma come cazzo ragionate? Mi fate paura. Una buona fetta del crimine è dovuta all'ignoranza. Bene: studio forzato.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo ma visto che a loro non è concesso, mi schifa l'idea che a lei lo sia
> Quando i ragazzi che non hanno assassinato nessuno avranno diritto a fare l'università pagata dallo stato in toto, sarò d'accordo(forse) sul fatto che anche la Nardo avevesse quel diritto


ari-quoto!


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,


hai rubato una caramella!

su, via nello scabuzzino! per una settimana, no due, no tre. 

si tre settimane senza luce, ne niente. no anzi. ti dò da contare i fagioli. 



vediamo se capisce ... o se diventa solo più furbo la prossima volta e fa peggio ... 



sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anzi, in carcere lo metterei obbligatorio. Guardati a vista, costretti ai tavoli. Altro che "non pagarglielo". Ma come cazzo ragionate? Mi fate paura.


no non ce la posso fare


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> hai rubato una caramella!
> ...



Se vogliamo fare dell'ironia....Ma a me non sembra il caso


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> hai rubato una caramella!
> ...



quoto senza riserve. Se posso, approvo. Però, qui non è una caramella, eh. Questo va proprio detto. Ma sulla stoltezza della punizione sono d'accordo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no non ce la posso fare


oggi è reciproco, Simy 

ah, ho anche editato.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> hai rubato una caramella!
> ...


tesoro bello stiamo parlando di un'assassina... :blu:


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

credimi ...

di ironia c'è ben poca ...

credimi ...

mi fate proprio un pò di paura a dire il vero ...

questo è un pensiero molto basilare di una persona ...

scusa eh ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a quanti ragazzi per mille motivi sono costretti a lavorare e non possono studiare pur volendolo
> A me questa cosa fa incazzare a dismisura


sì... ma questo non a causa di 30 persone in tutta italia che si laureano durante una pena detentiva. A parte il fatto che molto probabilmente le tasse universitarie e i libri li avrà pagati il padre. Il problema dell'istruzione in Italia mica sono i detenuti. Ma si fosse presa anche 6 lauree... non toglieva nulla a nessuno. Probabilmente lei sarebbe riabilitata ai tuoi occhi(e pure ai miei) solo se dedicasse la sua vita alla redenzione. Che ne so, la suora in un lebbrosario. Perchè quello che ha fatto E' enorme. Ma non credo che sapendola tenuta in una cella con pitale e pagliericcio ancora per 5-6 anni mi sentirei di dire che finalmente ha pagato la sua pena e mi sentirei soddisfatta. Pensa se invece con gli studi che ha fatto un domani andasse ad insegnare ad altri detenuti, o prestasse la sua opera per qualcosa di buono. Io mi auguro questo per lei, per suo padre.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credimi ...
> 
> ...


Ho due figli e non li ho mai puniti chiudendoli in camera
Scusa se do a un omicidio un'importanza che tu non dai
A me fa paura questa facilità con cui si fa passare come una cazzata aver ammazzato un bambino e una madre


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credimi ...
> 
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tesoro bello stiamo parlando di un'assassina... :blu:



Ciao,

credimi cara ...non cambia ... non cambia ...

così come punisci in grande ... punisci nel piccolo ...

credimi ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.


:sbatti:

mi arrendo...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... ma questo non a causa di 30 persone in tutta italia che si laureano durante una pena detentiva. A parte il fatto che molto probabilmente le tasse universitarie e i libri li avrà pagati il padre. Il problema dell'istruzione in Italia mica sono i detenuti. Ma si fosse presa anche 6 lauree... non toglieva nulla a nessuno. Probabilmente lei sarebbe riabilitata ai tuoi occhi(e pure ai miei) solo se dedicasse la sua vita alla redenzione. Che ne so, la suora in un lebbrosario. Perchè quello che ha fatto E' enorme. Ma non credo che sapendola tenuta in una cella con pitale e pagliericcio ancora per 5-6 anni mi sentirei di dire che finalmente ha pagato la sua pena e mi sentirei soddisfatta. Pensa se invece con gli studi che ha fatto un domani andasse ad insegnare ad altri detenuti, o prestasse la sua opera per qualcosa di buono. Io mi auguro questo per lei, per suo padre.


Ok non riesco a spiegarmi
non toglie nulla a nessuno
Ma ha avuto di più di qualcuno che non ha ucciso nessuno
a voi sembra giusto
A me no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... ma questo non a causa di 30 persone in tutta italia che si laureano durante una pena detentiva. A parte il fatto che molto probabilmente le tasse universitarie e i libri li avrà pagati il padre. Il problema dell'istruzione in Italia mica sono i detenuti. Ma si fosse presa anche 6 lauree... non toglieva nulla a nessuno. Probabilmente lei sarebbe riabilitata ai tuoi occhi(e pure ai miei) solo se dedicasse la sua vita alla redenzione. Che ne so, la suora in un lebbrosario. Perchè quello che ha fatto E' enorme. Ma non credo che sapendola tenuta in una cella con pitale e pagliericcio ancora per 5-6 anni mi sentirei di dire che finalmente ha pagato la sua pena e mi sentirei soddisfatta. *Pensa se invece con gli studi che ha fatto un domani andasse ad insegnare ad altri detenuti, o prestasse la sua opera per qualcosa di buono.* *Io mi auguro questo per lei, per suo padre*.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credimi cara ...non cambia ... non cambia ...
> 
> ...


perdonami ma per me il metro di giudizio è nettamente diverso


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credimi cara ...non cambia ... non cambia ...
> 
> ...


Dici che nel messaggio di prima non si era capito? Ed io quoto nuovamente.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credimi cara ...non cambia ... non cambia ...
> 
> ...


no comment


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perdonami ma per me il metro di giudizio è nettamente diverso



Sicuramente Simy, sia di giudizio che nella forma di un dialogo , punizione etc etc...


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho due figli e non li ho mai puniti chiudendoli in camera
> Scusa se do a un omicidio un'importanza che tu non dai
> A me fa paura questa facilità con cui si fa passare come una cazzata aver ammazzato un bambino e una madre


Ciao,

allora fai distinzione!!!

perché se da una parte ... ne studi, ne alimentare l'anima per capire ...

dovrebbe essere così anche con i tuoi figli? ... non sarà la stanza, forse devono stare su una gamba ... non so ...


o glielo spieghi? ....

sienne


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... ma questo non a causa di 30 persone in tutta italia che si laureano durante una pena detentiva.


Poi diciamocelo, solitamente si laureano in facoltà idiote, se non le fanno loro chi le fa???


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sicuramente Simy, sia di giudizio che nella forma di un dialogo , punizione etc etc...



si ma tu l'hai quotato


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi diciamocelo, solitamente si laureano in facoltà idiote, se non le fanno loro chi le fa???


ma sai che c'è? MA VATTENE AFFANCULO


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anzi, in carcere lo metterei obbligatorio. Guardati a vista, *costretti ai tavoli.* Altro che "non pagarglielo". Ma come cazzo ragionate? Mi fate paura. Una buona fetta del crimine è dovuta all'ignoranza. Bene: studio forzato.


Se non ricordo male un esperimento che aveva fatto Alfieri ma al quale poi non è stato dato seguito:mrgreen: Comunque sono d'accordo per permettere e anzi incoraggiare specialmente le persone giovani... obbligare non è possibile. Sicuramente uscirebbero persone più integrate con la società.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma tu l'hai quotato



Certo.

Devo spiegare che i metodi per spiegare etc etc cambiano da caso a caso, da bambino a ragazzo, da adulto ad adulto?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

per me è veramente una cosa importante è basilare ...


allora, sentiamo, spiegatemi ...


*come impara un soggetto, che ha sbagliato?* 


perfavore la spiegazione ... sia per una caramella che per una persona che ha ucciso ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male un esperimento che aveva fatto Alfieri ma al quale poi non è stato dato seguito:mrgreen: Comunque sono d'accordo per permettere e anzi incoraggiare specialmente le persone giovani... obbligare non è possibile. Sicuramente uscirebbero persone più integrate con la società.



Sì, stavo un po' esagerando, anche perché lo studio non passa per coercizione. Però, spingerlo anche in modo molto deciso (o questo, o niente di questo, questo e quest'altro...) ok, è ricatto, machissene...

e poi, la prima causa del crimine, l'ignoranza, la debelli fra i detenuti. Poi si vede, male non fa di certo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che c'è? MA VATTENE AFFANCULO


Quasi quasi ti cuoto, ma mi spavento. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> allora fai distinzione!!!
> 
> ...



Gielo spiego e se penso che la cosa sia grave, perchè ne avevamo già parlato posso anche metterlo in castigo
Che non è una tortura fisica ma può essere togliere l'xbox per un giorno, o non uscire un pomeriggio ecc ecc
E minchia certo che faccio distinzione
O rubare una caramella ha lo stesso valore di ammazzare un fratello?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che nel messaggio di prima non si era capito? Ed io quoto nuovamente.



Ciao,


mmmhhh oscu .... non s'è capito ...

ma qua la lingua poco conta mi sa ...



sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quasi quasi ti cuoto, ma mi spavento. :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che c'è? MA VATTENE AFFANCULO


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> mmmhhh oscu .... non s'è capito ...
> ...


Ti rispondo seriamente, purtroppo, non so come risponderti. Proprio non riesco talvolta a darmi delle spiegazioni plausibili, che riescano cioè a darmi qualche spunto di riflessione diversa.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Gielo spiego* e se penso che la cosa sia grave, *perchè ne avevamo già parlato* *posso anche metterlo in castigo*
> Che non è una tortura fisica ma può essere togliere l'xbox per un giorno, o non uscire un pomeriggio ecc ecc
> E minchia certo che faccio distinzione
> O rubare una caramella ha lo stesso valore di ammazzare un fratello?


Ciao,

1. e gia ... lo spieghi ...

ed è ciò che si fa e si è fatto con Erika ...


(in forma moooolto più complessiva, naturalmente)

2. e tu credi, che se lo facesse un'altra volta ... cosa accade? non esce più ...




io parlo di come affrontare una punizione ... per far capire, in cosa si ha sbagliato ...



sienne


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che c'è? MA VATTENE AFFANCULO


Laureata anche tu in qualche inutile facoltà che hanno inventato solo per fare numero? Se non non mi spiegherei questo astio per una cosa reale, ci sono facoltà buffonata in Italia che servono solo per dire di avere una laurea...e chiamarla laurea è una offesa su chi invece si è fatto un culo tanto in qualcosa che dà una maggiore visone di insieme e capacità analitica.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Laureata anche tu in qualche inutile facoltà che hanno inventato solo per fare numero? Se non non mi spiegherei questo astio per una cosa reale, ci sono facoltà buffonata in Italia che servono solo per dire di avere una laurea...e chiamarla laurea è una offesa su chi invece si è fatto un culo tanto in qualcosa che dà una maggiore visone di insieme e capacità analitica.


Tu sei laureato in?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece sono contrario alla pena rieducativa, per il fatto che certe persone bacate non le rieduchi un corno, o meglio lo riusciresti a fare, utilizzando metodi che sono illegali da anni (ma funzionano). Secondo me la pena non deve essere una rieducazione per tornare in società, ma il vero e proprio deterrente per non delinquere in quel modo. Erika e Omar dovevano essere un evidente esempio di quello che deve succedere quando due adolescenti non hanno un cervello...dovevano servire a chi altri dopo di loro avesse solo pensato a fare quello che loro hanno fatto.
> La paura di una pena pesante è un ottimo deterrente, almeno in Cina funziona e funziona benissimo, altrochè pena rieducativa.


Adesso ho paura che tutti gli adolescenti ammazzino madri e fratelli perché non c'è il deterrente dell'ergastolo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non so se lavora nelle forze dell'ordine e non mi interessa chi sia fuori da qui.
> Da parte mia ti dico che nello stato che sogno, le forze dell'ordine sarebbe tutte disoccupate. Diciamo che non ho una particolare stima verso la categoria, che durante i miei anni ruggenti appellavo "braccio armato del potere" :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> poi mi sono moderata, ma diciamo che una statua, così tout court, non gliela farei mai. Ai militari, poi, ancor meno.


Comprendo.
Ma di fatto mia cara,
Mai nessuno stato ha investito in polizia
Quanto i regimi comunisti.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Io perchè è l'unico modo o quasi per trovare lavoro e casa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che minchia vai cianciando.


Quella della Costituzione "libro dei sogni" è una posizione sostenuta da un partito politico.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai dei seri problemi!In tutta questa serie di banalità,ti dimentichi delle due vittime,chi le tutela?Tutti garantisti dei miei coglioni,e certo perchè massacrare un bimbetto ed una madre vale 6 anni di carcere?Io ti leggo e rimango basito,è stata condannata a 16 anni e secondo me sono pochi,è stata dentro la metà quindi che cosa scrivi?cosa?


Il caso singolo non inficia il principio. Hanno commesso un reato atroce ma da minorenni. Hanno fatto più di dieci anni. Poco? Pochissimo. Ma delego i giudici ad amministrare la giustizia. Chi altro se no? La piazza?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non so se lavora nelle forze dell'ordine e non mi interessa chi sia fuori da qui.
> *Da parte mia ti dico che nello stato che sogno*, le forze dell'ordine sarebbe tutte disoccupate. Diciamo che non ho una particolare stima verso la categoria, che durante i miei anni ruggenti appellavo "braccio armato del potere" :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> poi mi sono moderata, ma diciamo che una statua, così tout court, non gliela farei mai. Ai militari, poi, ancor meno.




in ogni caso fai dei bei sogni ...


ma sai che a volte (spesso) le forze dell'ordine servono anche a separare due madri, a modo eh! che si prendono per i 
capelli perchè l'arbritro non ha ammonito un bambino che accidentalmente urta un'altro bimbo nei campetti di pallone?:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Sono ironica ma c'è poco da ridere...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei talmente ignorante,che non sai che spesso le cose si ripetono,ma stando dalla mattina alla sera a non fare un cazzo, ti piace filosofeggiare e fare figure di merda,cose che ti riescono alla grande!detenzione? tu non sai neanche cosa sia!Riabilitazione di cosa?sei ignorante ma forte,sei mai stata in un carcere?conosci le condizioni dei carcerati?occupati tu di gossip perchè sei davvero ignorante,vai a studiare le cose come stanno nella realtà....!


Concordo. Le carceri sono indecenti e bisognerebbe cambiarle. Così non aiutano la riabilitazione.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì che è intelligente. Solo che oramai partite tutti e due con un carico tale di pregiudizi che vi è impossibile uno scambio costruttivo. Come facciamo a farvi azzerare lo scazzo pregresso?:mrgreen:


Io ho provato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Laureata anche tu in qualche inutile facoltà che hanno inventato solo per fare numero? Se non non mi spiegherei questo astio per una cosa reale, ci sono facoltà buffonata in Italia che servono solo per dire di avere una laurea...e chiamarla laurea è una offesa su chi invece si è fatto un culo tanto in qualcosa che dà una maggiore visone di insieme e capacità analitica.


Veramento no, la mia facoltà è la seconda ad essere stata istituita, già nel ME. Se per capacità analitica intendi ingegneria, scusa, ma mi scompiscio e torno. Avete l'agilità mentale di un blocco di travertino a l'ampiezza culturale, in media, di uno svuotatasche. Giusto, però, sapete fare due conti. Questo ve lo devo. 
Ah, mio padre è un ing. ed ha solo amici ing con figli ing (qesti si clonano, pare, a mio padre invece è andata malissimo due volte su due). Ne conosco a iose.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Veramento no, la mia facoltà è la seconda ad essere stata istituita, già nel ME. Se per capacità analitica intendi ingegneria, scusa, ma mi scompiscio e torno. Avete l'agilità mentale di un blocco di travertino a l'ampiezza culturale, in media, di uno svuotatasche. Giusto, però, sapete fare due conti. Questo ve lo devo.
> Ah, mio padre è un ing. ed ha solo amici ing con figli ing *(qesti si clonano, pare, a mio padre invece è andata malissimo due volte su due). *Ne conosco a iose.


Si accoppiano anche tra di loro, quasi esclusivamente.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> miii ... di cosa si tratta mo esattamente?
> 
> ...


Chiara!:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comprendo.
> Ma di fatto mia cara,
> Mai nessuno stato ha investito in polizia
> Quanto i *regimi comunisti*.


e quelli fascisti/nazisti. Comunque, che relazione c'è fra me e i regimi comunisti? te la dico io, che facciamo prima? Nessuna positiva.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e quelli fascisti/nazisti. Comunque, che relazione c'è fra me e i regimi comunisti? te la dico io, che facciamo prima? Nessuna positiva.


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comprendo.
> Ma di fatto mia cara,
> Mai nessuno stato ha investito in polizia
> Quanto i regimi comunisti.


Diciamo i regimi totalitari.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si accoppiano anche tra di loro, quasi esclusivamente.


a beh, ha sbagliato di netto pure lì. Che dire, i calcoli li sa fare e la meccanica razionale è la sua religione, il resto... :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e quelli fascisti/nazisti. Comunque, che relazione c'è fra me e i regimi comunisti? te la dico io, che facciamo prima? Nessuna positiva.


Ah vero sei anarchica...
Io invece contarchico.

Detto ciò
Io ho conosciuto dei detenuti che hanno ottenuto tramite fra beppe la possibilità di uscire un paio d'ore.
Questo frate negli anni 70 uscì dal convento e si occupò a tempo pieno dei detenuti e fu tra i primi fautori dell'idea del recupero.

Ora sento vicino il caso Piero Maso, dato che lo conosco di persona.

Non è certo più come un tempo.

E se vogliamo recuperare un cittadino dobbiamo anche aprirgli degli spiragli.

Perchè se uno esce dal carcere e non trova nessuno disposto a dargli lavoro onesto, è molto tentato a ritornare nella via della malavita. Facendo così il gioco proprio dei perbenisti.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vivono comunque sulle nostre spalle. E putroppo, pure per loro. Come si fa a restituire dignità ad una persona impedendogli di avere un'occupazione utile? Non parlo del caso specifico... almeno lei ha studiato.



veramente potrebbero essere condannati al mantenimento in carcere

per decreto


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero sei anarchica...
> Io invece contarchico.
> 
> Detto ciò
> ...


Ciao,

era quello che avevo detto moooolte pagine fa.  ...

ma l'ultima frase non la capisco ... 

me la potresti spiegare?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> era quello che avevo detto moooolte pagine fa.  ...
> 
> ...


Embè.
Io esco dal carcere.
Vado all ufficio di collocamento.
Non c'è lavoro per me perchè devo stare punito a vita.
Sono un ex carcerato.

Come mangio?
E divento un figliuol prodigo al contrario no?

E sotto un ponte mi dico...
AH ecco cosa farò tornerò da quelli della banda con cui scassinavamo banche...
Del resto è l'unica cosa che io posso fare a questo mondo.
QUindi perso per perso...

Torniamo!


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ahh ... è quello che io chiamo "galera sociale" ...

ok. grazie

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
> concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
> fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
> a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
> ...


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma ampliando il discorso, io manterrei il carcere a vita solo per una certa categoria di persone irriducibili.
I terroristi.
Almeno fino a quando si considerano prigionieri di guerra.
E la guerra non è finita no?

Loro sono in guerra con lo stato?
Ok, ti abbiamo acciuffato.

Ora tu sei prigioniero nostro.

E' incredibile che discorsi si sono fatti nei processi dei terroristi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... ma questo non a causa di 30 persone in tutta italia che si laureano durante una pena detentiva. A parte il fatto che molto probabilmente le tasse universitarie e i libri li avrà pagati il padre. Il problema dell'istruzione in Italia mica sono i detenuti. Ma si fosse presa anche 6 lauree... non toglieva nulla a nessuno. Probabilmente lei sarebbe riabilitata ai tuoi occhi(e pure ai miei) solo se dedicasse la sua vita alla redenzione. Che ne so, la suora in un lebbrosario. Perchè quello che ha fatto E' enorme. Ma non credo che sapendola tenuta in una cella con pitale e pagliericcio ancora per 5-6 anni mi sentirei di dire che finalmente ha pagato la sua pena e mi sentirei soddisfatta. *Pensa se invece con gli studi che ha fatto un domani andasse ad insegnare ad altri detenuti, o prestasse la sua opera per qualcosa di buono. Io mi auguro questo per lei, per suo padre*.


è il senso di tutto, per me


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che, alcuni (non tu) diano poca importanza. Della serie, ormai è successo, andiamo avanti....
> Ecco io sono d'accordo con l'andare avanti, dipende dal come però. Partendo dai mass media


Io non ho letto nessuno che dia poca importanza. Può succedere che alcuni abbiano espresso il proprio pensiero in modo grezzo, sia chi la pensa in un modo, sia chi la pensa in un altro. Nessuno può sminuire un fatto che ha lasciato tutti atterriti!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti la vicenda è privata.
> 
> ...


Tu stai riportando sull'argomento. Quel che succede personalmente ognuno lo vive nel suo intimo come può. La giustizia della società non può essere espressione del giudizio dell'interessato.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai riportando sull'argomento. Quel che succede personalmente ognuno lo vive nel suo intimo come può.* La giustizia della società non può essere espressione del giudizio dell'interessato*.


 brava.è l'argomento fondamentale anche quando si parla di pena di morte e puntualmente ti chiedono: ma se fosse tua figlia?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un delitto orrendo non ha modo di essere mitigato da vendette o da pene pesantissime.
> concordiamo tutti sulla certezza della pena e che certi sconti e tagli invalidino condanne severe e giuste.però a livello di pura discussione ideale il mio pensiero è che in genere sia meglio cercare di rieducare e rendere consapevole delle proprie nefandezze piuttosto che chiudere in una gabbia dimenticandosi le chiavi chi ha commesso fatti tanto gravi e umanamente inaccettabili.
> fra l'altro al momento in cui quei giovani arriveranno a capire veramente quello che hanno fatto non ci sarà galera più dura della loro coscienza.
> a me in genere il giustizialismo e la legge del taglione fa paura proprio perché accorcia le differenze tra chi delinque e chi giudica .
> ...



questo non lo avevo quotato ancora. E' un intervento bellissimo per me. Bellissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pure internazionale, vedi Amanda ed i soldi che ha fatto sulla pelle della povera ragazza inglese.


Vero! Le nostre carceri fanno schifo il nostro sistema dei media pure ma altri fanno schifo uguale o peggio. Miglioriamoci!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il principio è che dovrebbero studiare anche loro, non che gli altri non dovrebbero.


Approvo. Non è che togliendo si dia.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai riportando sull'argomento. Quel che succede personalmente ognuno lo vive nel suo intimo come può. *La giustizia della società non può essere espressione del giudizio dell'interessato*.


Ciao,

tutto ok ... capito male io ... 

è quello che penso ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

a proposito di america ...riusciremo a fare con chicco forti quello che loro hanno fatto per amanda?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anzi, in carcere lo metterei obbligatorio. Guardati a vista, costretti ai tavoli. Altro che "non pagarglielo". Ma come cazzo ragionate? Mi fate paura. Una buona fetta del crimine è dovuta all'ignoranza. Bene: *studio forzato*.


Mi piace!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

studio forzato e arte per tutti!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credimi ...
> 
> ...


Approverei tutto quello che hai scritto. Non posso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *studio* *forzato e arte per tutti*!


esatto! Ma sono schifosamente di parte :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> studio forzato e arte per tutti!


Beh per esempio se vuoi provare che so suonare uno strumento musicale e non ti piace.
Diventa altro che galera eh?

Oppure per esempio ad un Lothar lo mettiamo domestico di una anziana signora con molte pretese.

Vedi quel che capita...


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> studio forzato e arte per tutti!



madonna che orrore


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Ecco*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me invece è sembrato l'ennesimo tiro al piccione (nel merito del quale mi guardo bene dall'entrare visto che ci sono episodi di vita vera e non solo virtuale), per interposte persone. Non ho letto che il Conte banalizzasse così tanto la morte della mamma e del figlio, credo invece sia una presunzione dei suoi detrattori (che lo detestano per altro, non per le opinoini espresse in qeusto 3D). Ma poichè la cosa mi riguarda punto, dicevo, ho trovato interessante l'esempio in sé. Che ho trovato pertinente perché era in risposta al già abnorme, cioè ai deliri di Daniele (del tipo: se un traditore vene ammazzato dal tradito in qualche misura se l'è voluto). Ho trovato interessante, in quanto così lontana da me, l'alzata di scudi contro il perdono del padre e il desiderio di "vendetta" contro la ragazza poi. In questo senso (vendetta, punizione esemplare) intendo barbarie. E' una sconfitta la strage, per tutti. E' una sconfitta il desiderare una rivalsa, per tutti.
> Sul neretto sono d'accordissimo, l'ho detto tante volte. Il concetto di tirare fuori le palle, poi, metterei illegale pure quello :mrgreen:


Ecco e questa è la tua malafede,qui dimostri la tua malafede!Non hai letto che il conte......,a te non ti è sembrato vero di intervenire contro oscuro facendo l'ennesima figura di merda!A casa mia, la tua è malafede bella mia,usa le parole come cazzo ti pare resti sempre una persona in malafede.Invece di venirci a proprinare i tuoi deliri di onnipotenza spalleggiando brutta gente,guardati intorno annablume,che la vita ti sfugge,e insieme a lei tantissime cose....!E con questo ho chiuso il discorso anche con te,e sono contento perchè ho sempre sostenuto la tua malafede e discusso anche con persone amiche!Si saranno rassegnate anche loro...!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> studio forzato e* arte per tutti*!


Concordo con forza! In senso lato quindi letteratura, teatro, musica, non solo arti visive. E se per tutti, prima di finire in carcere, meglio ancora!


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Approverei tutto quello che hai scritto. Non posso.



Ciao Brunetta 


qua andiamo a braccetto ... bello!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh per esempio se vuoi provare che so suonare uno strumento musicale e non ti piace.
> Diventa altro che galera eh?
> 
> Oppure per esempio ad un Lothar lo mettiamo domestico di una anziana signora con molte pretese.
> ...


Temo che questo tentativo di alleggerire fallirà :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che orrore
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


abbattetela!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che questo tentativo di alleggerire fallirà :unhappy:


Ma no è un pensiero che mi è venuto così.
Ripensando alla sofferenza e ai pianti di certi allievi.
CHe la madre voleva a tutti i costi musicisti.

E loro sognavano calcio.

Dico alla madre, maestra di scuola, ma lo noti all'unione sportiva no?

Lei tutta risentita...mio figlio non farà mai quelle cose volgari...


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che c'è? MA VATTENE AFFANCULO


Che donna di classe,che spessore,intelligente,io non so se essere più deluso da Daniele che non ha risposto per le rime a questa pescivendola travestita da Montalcini,o deluso da chi ha sempre difeso questa grandissima cafona!Una bella gara direi!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a proposito di america ...riusciremo a fare con chicco forti quello che loro hanno fatto per amanda?


Sto leggendo una storia di cui non sapevo nulla.

http://www.albaria.it/chicco_forti/incredibile_storia/incredibile_storia_1.htm


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse non ho capito io ...
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. (madonna che fatica oggi, ma mica per te, in generale)  A Oscuro è partito l'embolo perchè Conte ha usato come esempio quell'atto come atto di perdono, parlando di atto grandioso di un uomo che aveva messo da parte il dolore per moglie e figlio, tanto erano morti e non serviva a nulla, per poter perdonare la figlia.
> E facendo questo avrebbe tirato fuori le palle.
> 1) Il dolore per un figlio morto non lo metti da parte neppure dopo cent'anni, che sia utile o meno, e lo dico da madre. E' una cosa contronatura, la morte di un figlio... non la potrai mai accettare.
> 2) Un figlio che uccide un altro tuo figlio, suo fratello minore... ed è lo stesso figlio che hai cresciuto da quando pesava 3 chili, al quale hai insegnato a stare seduto, poi in piedi, del quale hai la cassetta con la prima risata, i primi passi... come si può comprendere una cosa del genere e poi paragonarla a qualunque altra cosa in natura?
> ...


Ti approvo in pieno ...


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbattetela!



se se... ho già dato, se proprio devo andare in galera voglio stare in pace!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no è un pensiero che mi è venuto così.
> Ripensando alla sofferenza e ai pianti di certi allievi.
> CHe la madre voleva a tutti i costi musicisti.
> 
> ...


Fare di me una musicista sarebbe stato peggio di una tortura. Lo studio proposto non prevedeva tortura ma bellezza.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> se se... ho già dato, se proprio devo andare in galera voglio stare in pace!


l'ozio è il padre dei vizi:mrgreen:
se non sei d'accordo su questa mia linea di tolleranza e bontà vorrà dire che sarai fustigata:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco e questa è la tua malafede,qui dimostri la tua malafede!Non hai letto che il conte......,a te non ti è sembrato vero di intervenire contro oscuro facendo l'ennesima figura di merda!A casa mia, la tua è malafede bella mia,usa le parole come cazzo ti pare resti sempre una persona in malafede.Invece di venirci a proprinare i tuoi deliri di onnipotenza spalleggiando brutta gente,guardati intorno annablume,che la vita ti sfugge,e insieme a lei tantissime cose....!E con questo ho chiuso il discorso anche con te,e sono contento perchè ho sempre sostenuto la tua malafede e discusso anche con persone amiche!Si saranno rassegnate anche loro...!


aridaje, sembri un disco rotto, incantato.
Io sono riuscita a scambiare opinioni con tutti, anche di idee opposte, sei tu che insulti e basta. Sei tu che spalleggi e ragioni per fazioni, a me non me ne può fregar di meno. Sono alcune idee che o mancano del tutto o non mi piacciono ad essere l'oggetto. Ma tu non ce la fai. Ora cito HL, ché ha ragione: "ti perdono". Anche perché, visto che di fronte a un nick che ti sta sulle palle non ragioni e non capisci un cazzo, come puoi avere colpa delle menzogne e degli abomini che pronunci? Beh, quelli li pronunci i ogni caso. Ok, ti perdono lo stesso, davvero 
D'altronde, non si parlava appunto di perdono? Eccolo qui :mrgreen:

ah, quante volte chiudi con me? Mi avevi già salutato. Non mi mancavi affatto, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che orrore
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con forza! In senso lato quindi letteratura, teatro, musica, non solo arti visive. E se per tutti, prima di finire in carcere, meglio ancora!



kuoto!!!!!!! :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che donna di classe,che spessore,intelligente,io non so se essere più deluso da Daniele che non ha risposto per le rime a questa pescivendola travestita da Montalcini,o deluso da chi ha sempre difeso questa grandissima cafona!Una bella gara direi!



ahhahahha, dell'autore di perle quali "un dito ar culo" e "da culo, non da culo o a richiesta" l'opinione sulla finezza è rilevante, eh...


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti. Ma non avevi chiuso con me? hahhahaha, grandioso :mrgreen:

ah, e sei pure razzista! Che t'hanno fatto le pescivendole? Per molto meno Joey, parlando di sciampiste, è stato schiaffeggiato...se ti becca Minerva ... :mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ozio è il padre dei vizi:mrgreen:
> se non sei d'accordo su questa mia linea di tolleranza e bontà vorrà dire che sarai fustigata:mrgreen:



cara Minervuccia, l'ozio è il fratello della libertà!

ma vuoi proprio affliggere i carcerati che stanno già messi male, porelli!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

*Costituzione*

Ho letto tutto cappero quanto scrivete ... Non vorrei sbagliarmi e se mi sbaglio pazienza ma non è che in taluni passaggi avete confuso la Costituzione e ciò che essa recita con le leggi approvate ad applicate da un parlamento che qua e la' è capitato ha  in un passato piu' o meno recente depenalizzato certe pene e/o operato talune modifiche nella loro applicazione e durata   ?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahhahahha, dell'autore di perle quali "un dito ar culo" e "da culo, non da culo o a richiesta" l'opinione sulla finezza è rilevante, eh...
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> ...


Quando?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando?


quella volta che per denigrarla le hai dato della sciampista. Che memoria hai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto cappero quanto scrivete ... Non vorrei sbagliarmi e se mi sbaglio pazienza ma non è che in taluni passaggi avete confuso la Costituzione e ciò che essa recita con le leggi approvate ad applicate da un parlamento che qua e la' è capitato ha  in un passato piu' o meno recente depenalizzato certe pene e/o operato talune modifiche nella loro applicazione e durata   ?


hm, se intendi i miei interventi direi che hai ragione solo in parte: sono partita dal comma 3 dell'articolo 27 della costituzione e poi alle sentenze che si sono susseguite dal 1974 sulla legittimità costituzionale dell'ergastolo (inteso come carcere davvero a vita). Ho dato anche le fonti


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quella volta che per denigrarla le hai dato della sciampista. Che memoria hai?


Eh, a volte buona, a volte meno. Cioè mi ricordo che Minni, ovviamente, s'inserì dicendo la sua
cazzata (anche le sciampiste hanno una dignità o che ne so), ma non ricordo a chi lo dissi. Vabbè.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> cara Minervuccia*, l'ozio è il fratello della libertà!*
> 
> ma vuoi proprio affliggere i carcerati che stanno già messi male, porelli!


anatema:unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, a volte buona, a volte meno. Cioè mi ricordo che Minni, ovviamente, s'inserì dicendo la sua
> cazzata (anche le sciampiste hanno una dignità o che ne so), ma non ricordo a chi lo dissi. Vabbè.


ok, sarò io la tua memoria :mrgreen: (sa tanto di minaccia)


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, a volte buona, a volte meno. Cioè mi ricordo che Minni, ovviamente, s'inserì dicendo la sua
> cazzata (anche le sciampiste hanno una dignità o che ne so), ma non ricordo a chi lo dissi. Vabbè.


sai che sciampista non ricordo?
ad anna sì, per il povero guidatore di trattori


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che sciampista non ricordo?
> ad anna sì, per il povero guidatore di trattori


eh quello che beveva il Sangiovese :mrgreen:

e ora, vogliamo fare qualcosa anche per le pescivendole, per par condicio? Altrimenti, sembreresti tanto faziosetta, eh


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh quello che beveva il Sangiovese :mrgreen:
> 
> e ora, vogliamo fare qualcosa anche per le pescivendole, per par condicio? Altrimenti, sembreresti tanto faziosetta, eh


ricordo che lo dissi a te...che era un lavoro di tutto rispetto, anche le pescivendole.ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

comunque faziosetta aborro, faziosa non direi proprio.
tante altre cose ma non questa


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, se intendi i miei interventi direi che hai ragione solo in parte: sono partita dal comma 3 dell'articolo 27 della costituzione e poi alle sentenze che si sono susseguite dal 1974 sulla legittimità costituzionale dell'ergastolo (inteso come carcere davvero a vita). Ho dato anche le fonti


veramente non mi riferico espressamente a te  mi sembra se non ricordo male che l'unica cosa modificata sia la pena di morte che è stata abolita, la comminazione della pena e la sua applicazione nei vari caso ( caso per caso ) non mi sembra determinata da ciò che esprime la costituzione... Ma appunto da sentenze che applicano leggi intervenute in seguito


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo che lo dissi a te...che era un lavoro di tutto rispetto, anche le pescivendole.ci mancherebbe altro


maddeché, qui c'è bisogno di fosforo? Pescivendola me l'ha detto or ORA mr Oscuro, lo stilnovista. Visto che hai ripreso me per il trattorista e Joey per la sciampista, direi che dovresti farlo anche con Mr Dark per la pescivendola, ma vabbè, come ti pare :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> veramente non mi riferico espressamente a te  mi sembra se non ricordo male che l'unica cosa modificata sia la pena di morte che è stata abolita, la comminazione della pena e la sua applicazione nei vari caso ( caso per caso ) non mi sembra determinata da ciò che esprime la costituzione... Ma appunto da sentenze che applicano leggi intervenute in seguito


no, chiedevo 

mai millantato studi legali, mi sono andata a guardare documenti e fonti prima di.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> maddeché, qui c'è bisogno di fosforo? Pescivendola me l'ha detto or ORA mr Oscuro, lo stilnovista. Visto che hai ripreso me per il trattorista e Joey per la sciampista, direi che dovresti farlo anche con Mr Dark per la pescivendola, ma vabbè, come ti pare :mrgreen:


quel che devo fare lo so da me


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel che devo fare lo so da me


indubbiamente, ma poi i dubbi si generano  No?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che sciampista non ricordo?
> ad anna sì, per il povero guidatore di trattori


Ma lo ricordo io. Non ricordo a chi diedi della sciampista, però. Se legge si facesse avanti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo ricordo io. Non ricordo a chi diedi della sciampista, però. Se legge si facesse avanti.


te lo dico io, tu hai dato della sciampista a Minerva. Cribbio, non ti fidi?

hai detto una cosa tipo "quella sciampista della fotografa"


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mmhh ... dovrei fare anche io così ... 

ho un dubbio ... mi sembra di aver letto tempo fa, del 40bis o qualcosa del genere ...

che per loro, queste nuove "riduzioni" o quant'altro non valgono ... 

bruttissimo il pensiero ... 

sienne


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema:unhappy:



Minerva, l'ha detto Socrate!

chi siamo noi per contraddirlo??

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> indubbiamente, ma poi i dubbi si generano  No?


per me la cosa importante è che so di non esserlo.
e sono convinta che se qualcuno ha sempre letto quel che scrivo lo sa molto bene , altrimenti pazienza.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Minerva, l'ha detto Socrate!
> 
> chi siamo noi per contraddirlo??
> 
> :mrgreen:


tu non so ma io sono io:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me la cosa importante è che so di non esserlo.
> e sono convinta che se qualcuno ha sempre letto quel che scrivo lo sa molto bene , altrimenti pazienza.


beh, così mi pare facile, ma come vuoi 

era comunque una battuta, non è che rimproverare Oscuro o meno per l'uso denigratorio del termine pescivendola risolva alcunché, eh. Non ho bisogno di rivalse e l'uscita rimane pessima comunque :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, chiedevo
> 
> mai millantato studi legali, mi sono andata a guardare documenti e fonti prima di.


Mai pensato che millantavi  perché dovrei?   a me sembra di ricordare che l'unica modifica all'articolo 27  sia relativo alla pensa di morte però posso sbagliarmi ...


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> brava.è l'argomento fondamentale anche quando si parla di *pena di morte* e puntualmente ti chiedono: ma se fosse tua figlia?



Contro. Mille. Volte. Contro.
Ed ero favorevole.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

come mai?


Tebe ha detto:


> Contro. Mille. Volte. Contro.
> *Ed ero favorevole*.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> studio forzato e arte per tutti!



super Cuoto con ardore


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mai pensato che millantavi  perché dovrei?   a me sembra di ricordare che l'unica modifica all'articolo 27  sia relativo alla pensa di morte però posso sbagliarmi ...


tranquilla, l'ho detto di mia sponte 


il comma 3 del 27 recita: "le pene non possono consistere in trattamenti contrari al senso di  umanità e devono tendere alla rieducazione del condannato."

nella sentenza del '74 che ho citato si parla di "riadattamento dei delinquenti" come "radice della pena".


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che sciampista non ricordo?
> ad anna sì, per il povero guidatore di trattori



io si.
L'avevi "cazziato"!!!!


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Contro. Mille. Volte. Contro.
> Ed ero favorevole.


Io invece... super garantista sempre, fino alla nascita di Fra.
Poi, la parte viscerale ed ancestrale di mamma animale, mi genera pensieri oscuri quando sento di certi crimini.

Diciamo che resto garantista convinta fuori, ma dentro ribollo. E sono contenta di non dover prendere io certe decisioni.

I tizi responsabili dell'adulterazione del latte in polvere in Cina, che ha causato danni gravi e permanenti a un numero elevatissimo di bambini... non so se sono stati giustiziati.
Ma non avrei fatto sit-in di protesta, mi sa.

Una parte di me se ne vergogna.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> te lo dico io, tu hai dato della sciampista a Minerva. Cribbio, non ti fidi?
> 
> hai detto una cosa tipo "quella sciampista della fotografa"



e ribadisco che lei l'ha "cazziato!!!"

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ribadisco che lei l'ha "cazziato!!!"
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


eh. Pescivendola, però, forse fa più fino :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ribadisco che lei l'ha "cazziato!!!"
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


ma guarda che non nego.solo che l'ho fatto tante di quelle volte:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai?



Vidi il cadavere di una donna in obitorio straziato.
Era stata uccisa a botte dal marito.
Non aveva più nulla di umano.
In quel momento ho pensato che meritasse di morire, meglio se a botte pure lui.
L'immagine di quel non viso mi ha accompagnato per anni, decidendo che era giusta la pena di morte per certi crimini.
Poi un giorno vidi due esecuzioni americane senza filtri, un filmato non per il pubblico.
Cominciai a pensare e pensare.

Oggi toglierei la pena di morte, ma per certi crimini oltre il carcere a vita, anche sperimentazione.
Bisogna sperimentare nuove cure?
Perfetto.
Abbiamo la materia prima.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Pescivendola, però, forse fa più fino :mrgreen:


che palle anna


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu non so ma io sono io:mrgreen:



bene
prova ad andare da stermy che è ai domiciliari che guarda il soffitto e portagli dei bei quadri d'arte moderna e un librone di botanica

...auguri:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> bene
> prova ad andare da stermy che è ai domiciliari che guarda il soffitto e portagli dei bei quadri d'arte moderna e un librone di botanica
> 
> ...auguri:mrgreen:


:rotfl:tanto lo so che brontolava ma mi adorava


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece... super garantista sempre, fino alla nascita di Fra.
> Poi, la parte viscerale ed ancestrale di mamma animale, mi genera pensieri oscuri quando sento di certi crimini.
> 
> Diciamo che resto garantista convinta fuori, ma dentro ribollo. E sono contenta di non dover prendere io certe decisioni.
> ...



posso capire. Nemmeno io avrei fatto forse un sit-in di protesta ma l'idea di togliere la vita ad un essere umano mi mette in difficoltà.




Detto questo sono felice, per esempio, che a Norimberga qualcuno dei nazi lo abbiano fatto fuori.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:tanto lo so che brontolava ma mi adorava



vero!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> te lo dico io, tu hai dato della sciampista a Minerva. Cribbio, non ti fidi?
> 
> hai detto una cosa tipo "quella sciampista della fotografa"


Ou calma. Non avevo inteso ti riferissi a lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ribadisco che lei l'ha "cazziato!!!"
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


Vabbè, se mi dovessi ricordare tutti gli scleri di Minni starei fresco davvero.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Pescivendola, però, forse fa più fino :mrgreen:



scusa, ma pescivendola ha il suo perchè, non credi?
Poi bisogna sempre valutare da chi arriva lo pseudo insulto e chi lo riceve.

_les jeux sont faits 

_​(Min è giusto?)


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, se mi dovessi ricordare tutti gli scleri di Minni starei fresco davvero.


verità


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

a proposito di caino ed abele, la conoscete questa chicca in dialetto?

è una canzone di Van de Sfroos:

Abele l'era bònn, Caino mea taant, 
a l'era in sö la Bibbia, ma l'era mea un Saant 
i eren düü fredèj, ma i eren l'uppòst, 
diversi del tütt, cumè i pastigli e i süppòst 
Abele l'era bell, cumè un atuur francees, 
Caino l'era brött, che s'cepàva i cineprees, 
Abele l'era voolt e anca ben piazzàa 
Caino l'era göbb e sempru incazzàa 

Sèmm al muund in düü e vöen me sta söi bàll, 
dumà a vardàll in fàcia me vee vöeja de cupàll 
l'è grand e gròss, ma appèna l'è de spàll 
ghe foo vedé me cume l'è bèla la mia vàll! 

Abele cantava le lodi al Signuur 
cun la vuus meludiusa che el parèva un tenuur, 
Caino, stunàa el ghe pruvàva per uur, 
el pàreva un purcèll scüsciàa de un tratùur 

Perfino il buon Dio un dè l'ha ciamàa, 
l'ha stupàa i urècc e pö dopu el g'ha parlaa 
Caro Caino, se te voret pregà, 
sun pròpi cuntèent ma desmètela de cantà, 
altrimenti i me angeli me perden i piöemm 
e tücc i pèss i me nèghen in del fiöemm 

Abele l'era in furma e vegetariàn, 
mangiàva un zìcch de üga e un tuchetènn de pàn 
e dopu una giurnàda passàda a lavurà 
el gh'era ammò la forza de cantà e de balà 

Caino el cùpava tütt quèll che se muvèva, 
el majàva cumè un lùff e vacca se'l bevèva 
e dopu una girnàda passàda ciùcch desfàa, 
se tràva in söel praa e pö el tacàva a runfà 

Per passà un zicch el teemp, i giügàven al balòn, 
Abele l'era bràvu e quell'oltru un scarpòn, 
Abele palleggiava che 'l pareva el Ronaldo, 
Caino el parèva el fredèll del Braccobaldo 

El praa dell'Abele l'era graand cumè el Meazza, 
nel praa del Caino ghe stava gnaa una tàzza 
nel praa dell'Abele gh'eren tücc i piaant in rìga, 
nel praa del Caino gh'era là dumà un'urtiga, 
Nel praa dell'Abele pasculàva el bestiàmm, 
nel praa del Caino pascullàven i pantegànn 


Una sira el Caino el veed che rüva l'Abele 
Incazzàa cume el soo mea cussè che ghe s'è ruta la tele 
Caino che el g'ha mea la televisiòn 
el diis che al limite ghe ròla sö un canòn 
Abele a bùca vèrta e scandalizzàa 
el ghe diis Che vergogna, te seet anca un drugàa! 
Vergogna de chii, che sèmm che dumà in düü 

Quell'oltru ridendo el g'ha respundüü 

La Bibbia la diis, che g'ho de fàtt la pèll, 
però me g'ho un sistèma che l'è ammò püsse bèll, 
tiri sö i me stràsc e voo via me 
te làssi che a giügà a tennis de par te, 
te làssi che a giügà a tennis de par te !


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tranquilla, l'ho detto di mia sponte
> 
> 
> il comma 3 del 27 recita: "le pene non possono consistere in trattamenti contrari al senso di  umanità e devono tendere alla rieducazione del condannato."
> ...


la rieducazione come concetto è un conto ...l'applicazione di leggi che determinano il quantum della pena e il relativo sconto altro ...credo


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa, ma pescivendola ha il suo perchè, non credi?
> Poi bisogna sempre valutare da chi arriva lo pseudo insulto e chi lo riceve.
> 
> _les jeux sont faits
> ...


forse anna non ha idea di quanti "scleri" abbia subito oscuro da parte mia.
anche con joey...una volta battezzato non è che lo perseguiterò ...lo sto già mollando al suo destino .poi in casi gravi magari ritorno:mrgreen:


rieducazione:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse anna non ha idea di quanti "scleri" abbia subito oscuro da parte mia.
> anche con joey...una volta battezzato non è che lo perseguiterò ...lo sto già mollando al suo destino .poi in casi gravi magari ritorno:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> rieducazione:rotfl:



:carneval:
e c'hai ragione. Mica si può sempre essere un gatto attaccato ai coglioni.
Ci vuole una certa predisposizione in effetti.

:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse anna non ha idea di quanti "scleri" abbia subito oscuro da parte mia.
> anche con joey...una volta battezzato non è che lo perseguiterò ...lo sto già mollando al suo destino .poi in casi gravi magari ritorno:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> rieducazione:rotfl:


Fosse vero...


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval:
> e c'hai ragione. Mica si può sempre essere un gatto attaccato ai coglioni.
> Ci vuole una certa predisposizione in effetti.
> 
> :carneval:


beh certo, tanto a far la gattina quotosempreaprescindere ci sei già tu


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vidi il cadavere di una donna in obitorio straziato.
> Era stata uccisa a botte dal marito.
> Non aveva più nulla di umano.
> In quel momento ho pensato che meritasse di morire, meglio se a botte pure lui.
> ...


Niente universitá e master con lavoro assicurato?
Cattiva....


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle anna



:mrgreen: Blume.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh certo, tanto a far la *gattina quotosempreaprescindere ci sei già tu*



come mai questa impuntata gratuita e non spiegabile? (a meno che tu non ti riferisca a Joey ma anche in quel caso sei un po fazzzzziosetta acidella mia) 
Cosa ti ha infastidita?
Il fatto che oggi siamo in _sinfonia_?
Dimmi Mim.
Sono tutta orecchi. Ciglia finte. E Chiodini ritti per te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> posso capire. Nemmeno io avrei fatto forse un sit-in di protesta ma l'idea di togliere la vita ad un essere umano mi mette in difficoltà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anche io, ma me ne vergogno. Scissioni interiori, brutta roba.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> come mai questa impuntata gratuita e non spiegabile? (a meno *che tu non ti riferisca a Joey* ma anche in quel caso sei un po fazzzzziosetta acidella mia)
> *Cosa ti ha infastidita?*
> Il fatto che oggi siamo in _sinfonia_?
> Dimmi Mim.
> Sono tutta orecchi. Ciglia finte. E Chiodini ritti per te.


ovvio.
che non mi attacco a certa roba...anatema


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la rieducazione come concetto è un conto ...l'applicazione di leggi che determinano il quantum della pena e il relativo sconto altro ...credo


ah, non dubito. Infatti, proprio perché non ne so, ho l'esplicitato. Non so perché quella pena (i 16 anni), non so perché la riduzione (gli 11 o 12 anni), non so nulla.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente universitá e master con lavoro assicurato?
> Cattiva....


tanto sono all'egastolo, ma se vogliono possono farla l'università.
Visto che saranno in una stanzetta pulita e linda senza tv e altre amenità della vita moderna...insomma. La sperimentazione mica li occupa 24 ore al giorno. O anche si, ma il tempo per leggere, se non rantolano su un letto per qualche nuovo farmaco con qualche effetto collaterale non preventivato, lo possono trovare.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> studio forzato e arte per tutti!


Se affiancato ad un lavoro per coprire almeno parte delle spese o come alternativa all'imparare un mestiere, d'accordo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se affiancato ad un lavoro per coprire almeno parte delle spese o come alternativa all'imparare un mestiere, d'accordo.


il lavoro come lo studio da dignità all'uomo e lo arricchisce.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io, ma me ne vergogno. *Scissioni interiori, brutta roba*.



si ma per certa gente non riesco proprio a provarla la scissione interiore.
Loro non l'avrebbero avuta.
E che non mi vengano a raccontare la depersonalizzazione che mettevano in atto.
Balle.
I poveracci la mettevano in atto. I soldati. Non certamente gentaglia come il cocainomane Goring e similari.

La merda si è pure suicidato. Manco i coglioni per affrontare la sua sorte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma per certa gente non riesco proprio a provarla la scissione interiore.
> Loro non l'avrebbero avuta.
> E che non mi vengano a raccontare la depersonalizzazione che mettevano in attoi.
> Balle.
> ...


e ce lo so, che non ce lo so? Ma è una cosa che mi rimprovero. Io di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il lavoro come lo studio da dignità all'uomo e lo arricchisce.


Quindi tutti gli studenti fancazzisti ultratrentenni e fuori corso da almeno tre lustri in realtà invece che essere perdigiorno sono degli illuminati?


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi tutti gli studenti fancazzisti ultratrentenni e fuori corso da almeno tre lustri in realtà invece che essere perdigiorno sono degli illuminati?


mi sfugge il nesso.parlavo di lavoro..questi nemmeno studiano se sono fuori corso.
che c'entra?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sfugge il nesso.parlavo di lavoro..questi nemmeno studiano se sono fuori corso.
> che c'entra?


No scusa, ho letto male io. Però qualche virgola in più, mortacci tua.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sfugge il nesso.parlavo di lavoro..questi nemmeno studiano se sono fuori corso.
> che c'entra?



Ti punzecchia.
Mollalo.
Fai finta di niente.

Sai oggi chi mi sei sembrata?
Aspè che adesso cerco il video..


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti punzecchia.
> Mollalo.
> Fai finta di niente.
> 
> ...


Eh? Che minchia scrivi?


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No scusa, ho letto male io. Però qualche virgola in più, mortacci tua.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Che minchia scrivi?


:rotfl::rotfl:



e ridi un pò su.




_Flapflap_


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi cucchi. (cit.)


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi cucchi. (cit.)


in che senso?

Giuro non ho capito.
Stavo scherzando _per sul serio._


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> Giuro non ho capito.
> Stavo scherzando _per sul serio._


Niente, mi pareva appropriato e molto anni 80.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Niente, mi pareva appropriato e molto *anni 80*.



:inlove::inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il lavoro come lo studio da dignità all'uomo e lo arricchisce.


ma certo! non era da intendere come una punizione. 
solo come un percorso parallelo oppure alternativo allo studio, ma altrettanto valido.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma certo! non era da intendere come una punizione.
> solo come un percorso parallelo oppure alternativo allo studio, ma altrettanto valido.


Guarda, dai un lavoro ad un detenuto e quello ti sarà grato. Non mi riferisco a casi particolari, ovviamente. Ma in carcere il tempo è lungo.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, dai un lavoro ad un detenuto e quello ti sarà grato. Non mi riferisco a casi particolari, ovviamente. Ma in carcere il tempo è lungo.


Ciao,

soprattutto, quando si ferma. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma certo! non era da intendere come una punizione.
> solo come un percorso parallelo oppure alternativo allo studio, ma altrettanto valido.


esattamente come avevo capito


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, dai un lavoro ad un detenuto e quello ti sarà grato. Non mi riferisco a casi particolari, ovviamente. Ma in carcere il tempo è lungo.


condivido


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non capisco come mai tu sia così rigida
> non essendo diciamo libera da ogni peccato ...



minchia, l'ho letta solo ora 

la cagata del secolo


:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minchia, l'ho letta solo ora
> 
> la cagata del secolo
> 
> ...


Trovi? Banalissima provocazione
E soprattutto farina del suo sacco.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minchia, l'ho letta solo ora
> 
> la cagata del secolo
> 
> ...


dici ?
ma ti rileggi a volte ...


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aridaje, sembri un disco rotto, incantato.
> Io sono riuscita a scambiare opinioni con tutti, anche di idee opposte, sei tu che insulti e basta. Sei tu che spalleggi e ragioni per fazioni, a me non me ne può fregar di meno. Sono alcune idee che o mancano del tutto o non mi piacciono ad essere l'oggetto. Ma tu non ce la fai. Ora cito HL, ché ha ragione: "ti perdono". Anche perché, visto che di fronte a un nick che ti sta sulle palle non ragioni e non capisci un cazzo, come puoi avere colpa delle menzogne e degli abomini che pronunci? Beh, quelli li pronunci i ogni caso. Ok, ti perdono lo stesso, davvero
> D'altronde, non si parlava appunto di perdono? Eccolo qui :mrgreen:
> 
> ah, quante volte chiudi con me? Mi avevi già salutato. Non mi mancavi affatto, eh.


Io ero quello che avevi messo in ignore,ma quanto ti brucia quel sedere avvizzito?


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Ao*

Salutateme la montarcini de noantri,domani ci farà una bella conferenza sulla criminalità organizzata,e sulla costituzione,sarò tutte orecchie,vediamo se riesce a scrivere una cosa sensata in mezzo a 100 cazzate.:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovi? Banalissima provocazione
> E soprattutto farina del suo sacco.


No no
ho il gobbo che mi suggerisce...


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Montarcini*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aridaje, sembri un disco rotto, incantato.
> Io sono riuscita a scambiare opinioni con tutti, anche di idee opposte, sei tu che insulti e basta. Sei tu che spalleggi e ragioni per fazioni, a me non me ne può fregar di meno. Sono alcune idee che o mancano del tutto o non mi piacciono ad essere l'oggetto. Ma tu non ce la fai. Ora cito HL, ché ha ragione: "ti perdono". Anche perché, visto che di fronte a un nick che ti sta sulle palle non ragioni e non capisci un cazzo, come puoi avere colpa delle menzogne e degli abomini che pronunci? Beh, quelli li pronunci i ogni caso. Ok, ti perdono lo stesso, davvero
> D'altronde, non si parlava appunto di perdono? Eccolo qui :mrgreen:
> 
> ah, quante volte chiudi con me? Mi avevi già salutato. Non mi mancavi affatto, eh.


Non vorrei deluderti ma Tebe e il conte non sono tutti,così giusto per chiarire!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esattamente come avevo capito


Scusami,  errore mio


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva io posso essere d'accordo!Posso pensare a quel bambino massacrato e starci male, fragarmene del percorso rieducativo di erika?posso pensare che l'avrei fatta stare dentro per tanto tempo ancora?


ma cosa ci fai con amore e psiche?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

vi ho letto solo adesso 
avete scritto bellissime cose, minerva, annablume e sbriciolata in particolare

io sono molto d'accordo con farfalla e tebe

sì alla pena che riabiliti attraverso la sospensione di alcuni diritti di cui godono le persone libere e incensurate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dici ?
> ma ti rileggi a volte ...



scrivo solo cose sensate e che escono dalla mia testa, soprattutto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi ho letto solo adesso
> avete scritto bellissime cose, minerva, annablume e sbriciolata in particolare
> 
> io sono molto d'accordo con farfalla e tebe
> ...


Cioé spiegami...ho scritto cinquanta post e tu in tre righe dici tutto?


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Scusami,  errore mio


non è vero...sono io che scrivo da cane con il cimurro:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No no
> ho il gobbo che mi suggerisce...


No non é gobbo.........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioé spiegami...ho scritto cinquanta post e tu in tre righe dici tutto?



appunto perchè hai già scritto tutto tu 

mi sarebbe toccato quotarti a oltranza, praticamente a ogni post :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece... super garantista sempre, fino alla nascita di Fra.
> Poi, la parte viscerale ed ancestrale di mamma animale, mi genera pensieri oscuri quando sento di certi crimini.
> 
> Diciamo che resto garantista convinta fuori, ma dentro ribollo. E sono contenta di non dover prendere io certe decisioni.
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Carissime sarebbe davvero divertente 
continuare a beccarci...
ma vado voi intanto continuate pure 
da sole magari a sparlare e inventare 
in privato qualsiasi canale abbiate 
l'abitudine di usare 
io intanto vado a fare all'amore 
con mio marito ....
at salut....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Carissime sarebbe davvero divertente
> continuare a beccarci...
> ma vado voi intanto continuate pure
> *da sole magari a sparlare e inventare
> ...



nero: ah, la malafede....

rosso: ne uso tre di solito.....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Carissime sarebbe davvero divertente
> continuare a beccarci...
> ma vado voi intanto continuate pure
> da sole magari a sparlare e inventare
> ...


Cvd. Il bue che da del cornuto all'asino
Brutta cosa la coda di paglia....
Buona serata


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Miseria due contro una
brave
a ciulare di più cosa vuol dire!!!


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Carissime sarebbe davvero divertente
> continuare a beccarci...
> ma vado voi intanto continuate pure
> da sole magari a sparlare e inventare
> ...


sicura che ne abbia voglia?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miseria due contro una
> brave
> a ciulare di più cosa vuol dire!!!


Contro una? 
Ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Rosso arrivato:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rosso arrivato:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ciclo? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Salutateme la montarcini de noantri,domani ci farà una bella conferenza sulla criminalità organizzata,e sulla costituzione,sarò tutte orecchie,vediamo se riesce a scrivere una cosa sensata in mezzo a 100 cazzate.:rotfl:


per essere uno che m'avevo salutato ore fa, vedo che cambi idea spesso :mrgreen:

uno diciamo affidabile :risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei deluderti ma Tebe e il conte non sono tutti,così giusto per chiarire!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh, al posto tu eviterei di esibire sempre il fatto che non sai leggere


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nero: ah, la malafede....
> 
> rosso: *ne uso tre di solito*.....



:incazzato::blank:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miseria due contro una
> brave
> a ciulare di più cosa vuol dire!!!



...cosa mi sono persa?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciclo? :rotfl::rotfl:


Si ma non a me:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...cosa mi sono persa?



ah, non lo so, sono appena tornata dalla piscina, ma risparisco al volo. Tira bruttissima aria


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...cosa mi sono persa?



Nulla. Qalche coda di paglia?
provocazione inutili e suggerite:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla. Qalche coda di paglia?
> provocazione inutili e suggerite:mrgreen:



:risata:
noooooooooo sono appena tornata dal lavoro e che mi tocca leggere? che ci accusano di complottare
:risata: 

spettacolare!
:risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rosso arrivato:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


per quel che vale pareggio e vado a mangiare


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per quel che vale pareggio e vado a *mangiare*



si fa per dire...


:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sicura che ne abbia voglia?



bhè si eh!
è bello avere la complicità di mandarsi 
segnali ...
o almeno è una cosa che tra me e mio marito mi piace...


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhè si eh!
> è bello avere la complicità di mandarsi
> segnali ...
> o almeno è una cosa che tra me e mio marito mi piace...


Ciao,

ti credo!
e soprattutto, saperli cogliere!

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...cosa mi sono persa?



niente di che


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

@Farfalla
Se per coda di paglia intendi  non stare qui a replicare finchè ammetto che hai ragione 
su tutto si ho la coda di paglia ...
a dimenticavo si hai ragione su tutto :up:
sei una sveglia...

@Chiara
si sono in malafede molto malafede e quindi?
Però chi manda mp per cercare di far aprire gli occhi  su altri utenti 
dichiarandosi amica ...guarda caso non sono io...


@Simy
complottare lo scrivi tu 
non l'ho scritto io 
io al limite accuso di fare comunella ma intanto 
tu non c'entravi perchè ti sei sentita parte in causa non mi riferivo a te?


ps: Farfy , Chiara i  rossi a cazzo  alle due di notte sono miei tanto per  restituire ...

e se non siete state voi ops...tanto se vogliamo giocare ai bambini dell'asilo facciamolo fini in fondo...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ti credo!
> e soprattutto, saperli cogliere!
> ...


si vero ...
penso che ogni coppia abbia i propri segnali 
almeno per qunto riguarda me e alcune coppie che conosco...
ad esempio ultimamente so che mio marito è disponibile 
quando invece di stare davanti alla tv prende libro e mi dice :
"io vado a letto"
da li capisco che non è tanto stanco , che al mattino si sveglia più 
tardi e quindi si può zum ...zum..:mrgreen:

i miei segnali sono più diretti invece lascio post-it in giro per casa:mrgreen:

oppure non dico "vado a letto" ma "non vieni a letto"....


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

:up:

anche io tendo ad essere abbastanza diretta.
lui, ha dovuto imparare, che se si vuole far capire,
di farlo capire :rotfl: ...

non è un contro senso ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> @Farfalla
> Se per coda di paglia intendi  non stare qui a replicare finchè ammetto che hai ragione
> su tutto si ho la coda di paglia ...
> a dimenticavo si hai ragione su tutto :up:
> ...


La coda di paglia é perché punta nel vivo reagisci così. Per me puoi anche non tispondere tanto ogni frasi che scrivi é scritta con parole giá usate e che non ti appartengono ma che, contenta tu ti lasci suggerire.
Va bene così, a ne non frega nulla. Mi spiace solo entirmi costantemente provocata da una donna che perarltro reputo intelligente e che si lascia trascinare.
Tranquilla ho corso il rischio anch'io quindi non mi stupisce.
Per me si chiude qui. Mi sembrava corretto sottolineare dopo un po di tempo che noto questo tuo atteggiamento che non sono proprio scema
Il rosso non era mio te lo avrei detto ma frega zero. Questa volta non siete riusciri a farlo in contemporanea. Riprovateci


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Ah scusa Luna. Non so nulla di mp ma sono certa che non sono gli unici che hai ricevuto. Mi sa che quslcuno é stato più convincente di altri.....


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

rimango, come dire, un po' basita, quando leggo certe cose. 

in teoria, tante parole, che il forum è virtuale e non reale. 

e poi, le cose vengono prese in modo, così personale. 

mhh esisto o non esisto?

chi sà dov'è il confine ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> rimango, come dire, un po' basita, quando leggo certe cose.
> 
> ...


Indipendentemente dal vurtuale o reale se mi si prende per i fondelli mi sento di farlo notare...


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dal vurtuale o reale se mi si prende per i fondelli mi sento di farlo notare...


Ciao farfalla 

era un pensiero, così in generale. 

e trovo che sia giusto, se ti senti colpita. 

perché, secondo me, il forum (internet) è come l'invenzione del telefono. 

un nuovo modo di comunicare ... e fa parte, del mondo reale. 

e credimi, ieri, non volevo farti arrabbiare ... volevo solo spiegare, 

come la vedo io ... perché ho avuto l'impressione ... di essere stata 

percepita come insensibile ... sarò tante cose ... ma insensibile non credo proprio. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla
> 
> era un pensiero, così in generale.
> 
> ...


Sienne, amo ilconfronto con chi non la pensa come me. C'é sempre da imparare. Magari gli animi si sono un po scaldati ma finisce lì. 
Non mi sei sembrata insensibile,non mi sembra tu lo sia, magari sono io che non riesco ad andare più in là e sono ferma a quell'omicidio


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne, amo ilconfronto con chi non la pensa come me. C'é sempre da imparare. Magari gli animi si sono un po scaldati ma finisce lì.
> Non mi sei sembrata insensibile,non mi sembra tu lo sia, magari sono io che non riesco ad andare più in là e sono ferma a quell'omicidio


Ciao,

sai, ciò mi ha fatto molto pensare. 
credo, che in certi casi, c'è bisogno di chi si ferma davanti ad una cosa del genere ...
e di chi, si ribella nell'accettare, che tutto non sia solo mostruoso, e di cercare il "nocciolo" buono, 
per dargli alimento. 

credo che un gioco tra questi due punti di vista, porta ... ad un equilibrio ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> @Farfalla
> Se per coda di paglia intendi  non stare qui a replicare finchè ammetto che hai ragione
> su tutto si ho la coda di paglia ...
> a dimenticavo si hai ragione su tutto :up:
> ...



potrei interrompere una long-session fra le lenzuola per una buona birra, non certo per rubinare due cretine su un forum alle due di notte


ma al solito.....io so' io :mrgreen:


mi scuso per l'ot


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Carissime sarebbe davvero divertente
> continuare a beccarci...
> ma vado voi intanto continuate pure
> da sole magari a sparlare e inventare
> ...


il tuo sembrava un discorso molto più ampio...e non è la prima che tu e il conte scrivete cose simili..


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto più di dieci pagine, e tra Gioacchino, Minerva, AnnaBlume, Sienne, Brunetta; spero di non scordare qualcuno/a, è stato un piacere leggere. 

Era da secoli che non succedeva.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ragazze*



Simy ha detto:


> il tuo sembrava un discorso molto più ampio...e non è la prima che tu e il conte scrivete cose simili..


Simy io non ti capisco e non capisco neanche le altre:stiamo parlando di Luna,forse l'unica a non aver capito che panni veste il conte,quando il conte dice A lei dice A,il conte diceva che io ero un mangiapane a tradimento?lei dice che sono un  mangiapane a tradimento.Possiamo discutere con luna?:rotfl:Insomma ci arrabbiamo con il cagnolino che piscia per strada e non con il padrone?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Il secondo rosso è arrivato alle 9......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (13 Marzo 2013)

Riporto l'argomento in tema, visto che io ho deliri.

Faccio un esempio caro a me medesimo. Mettiamo che un ladro (o una persona comunque mal intenzionata) entri in casa mia pensando che io stia dormendo, e invece sono sveglio. Se sento dei rumori io tendenzialmente prendo sempre un qualche oggetto contundente oppure un coltello, se so che la mia compagna è a letto con me (in caso contrario suppongo che sia lei la casinista). Onestamente io se trovo una persona in casa che per me ha intenzioni contro di me non penso di difendermi abbasstanza per quanto è la reale minaccia, ma mi difendo supponendo la minaccia massima, per preservare me medesimo. Quindi se ci scappa una persona con lesioni permanenti o persino morta, posso supporre che quella persona avesse considerato il rischio di finire in quel modo entrando in casa mia con intenzioni sbagliate, no?
Che sia rara evenienza, va bene, ma siccome succede....bisogna considerarla come possibilità. Ripeto, se tradisci devi considerare se scoperto di avere un ottimo sistema per calmare gli animi (alcune persone non sono così) oppure può capitare l'imprevisto e chi non suppone il raptus (e nelle carceri esistono persone che hanno ucciso per tale raptus) vuol dire che vive in un paese di caramelle. Non giustifica l'assassino, in verità lo giustica la sentenza stessa se è stato raptus, ma di certo chi dice "poverina/o chi l'avrebbe mai detto he poteva finire così!", per me è ipocrita o stupido, perchè una probabilità seppur minima c'è, ed è nella evidendza delle situazione che ha scatenato il tutto, cioè il dolore fornito come combustibile alla azione.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy io non ti capisco e non capisco neanche le altre:stiamo parlando di Luna,forse l'unica a non aver capito che panni veste il conte,quando il conte dice A lei dice A,il conte diceva che io ero un mangiapane a tradimento?lei dice che sono un mangiapane a tradimento.Possiamo discutere con luna?:rotfl:Insomma ci arrabbiamo con il cagnolino che piscia per strada e non con il padrone?:rotfl:


Penso che più che non capire chi sia il Conte non le interessa proprio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Riporto l'argomento in tema, visto che io ho deliri.
> 
> Faccio un esempio caro a me medesimo. Mettiamo che un ladro (o una persona comunque mal intenzionata) entri in casa mia pensando che io stia dormendo, e invece sono sveglio. Se sento dei rumori io tendenzialmente prendo sempre un qualche oggetto contundente oppure un coltello, se so che la mia compagna è a letto con me (in caso contrario suppongo che sia lei la casinista). Onestamente io se trovo una persona in casa che per me ha intenzioni contro di me non penso di difendermi abbasstanza per quanto è la reale minaccia, ma mi difendo supponendo la minaccia massima, per preservare me medesimo. Quindi se ci scappa una persona con lesioni permanenti o persino morta, posso supporre che quella persona avesse considerato il rischio di finire in quel modo entrando in casa mia con intenzioni sbagliate, no?
> Che sia rara evenienza, va bene, ma siccome succede....bisogna considerarla come possibilità. Ripeto, se tradisci devi considerare se scoperto di avere un ottimo sistema per calmare gli animi (alcune persone non sono così) oppure può capitare l'imprevisto e chi non suppone il raptus (e nelle carceri esistono persone che hanno ucciso per tale raptus) vuol dire che vive in un paese di caramelle. Non giustifica l'assassino, in verità lo giustica la sentenza stessa se è stato raptus, ma di certo chi dice "poverina/o chi l'avrebbe mai detto he poteva finire così!", per me è ipocrita o stupido, perchè una probabilità seppur minima c'è, ed è nella evidendza delle situazione che ha scatenato il tutto, cioè il dolore fornito come combustibile alla azione.


Insomma,con questo paragone genererai un sacco di polemiche!La prima risposta è:attenzione perchè se incappi nel giudice"Comunistone"ti becchi come minimo l'omicidio colposo con dolo eventuale,come minimo!Aggiungo:io con il mio agire posso anche scatenare una reazione,ma la reazione deve essere di egual portata!Posso mandare affanculo uno in macchina,ma questo non è autorizzato a scendere e accoltellarmi capito?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che più che non capire chi sia il Conte non le interessa proprio.


Ancora peggio se possibile!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora peggio se possibile!


Eh, ma è fatta così. A meno che non lgi vada a fuoco la casa a quella non frega un cazzo niente di nulla.


----------



## Daniele (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,con questo paragone genererai un sacco di polemiche!La prima risposta è:attenzione perchè se incappi nel giudice"Comunistone"ti becchi come minimo l'omicidio colposo con dolo eventuale,come minimo!Aggiungo:io con il mio agire posso anche scatenare una reazione,ma la reazione deve essere di egual portata!Posso mandare affanculo uno in macchina,ma questo non è autorizzato a scendere e accoltellarmi capito?


e  come fai a sapere qual'è l'egual portata? Devi prima farti accoltellare per poter accoltellare? A me basta una azione evidentemente di aggressione nei miei confronti per pensare che io debba fare di tutto per salvarmi la vita e se per salvare me devo passare sul mio agressore non ho remore. Poi ci sarà il giudice che la pensa diversamente, ma ripeto, se una persona entra in casa mia con evidenti intenzioni ostili, non hai tempo per capire cosa devi fare, il massimo che posso fare è spaccargli le rotule e chiamare la polizia, ma se non mmi riesce di spaccargli le rotule ed è agressivo, allora "mors tua vita mea", regola di vita che travalica qualsiasi regola giuridica e se non si capisce questa condizione...allora si è macchine. Oscuro, se uno mi manda a fanculo, al massimo si piglia un mio dito medio, ma se una persona ha intenzioni ostili, sono obbligato a difendermi, se fugge...allora sono apposto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che più che non capire chi sia il Conte non le interessa proprio.


Che non le interessi è probabile
Che si diverte a provocare usando le stesse identiche parole è sicuro
Quindi, se lo fai lui posso anche passarci sopra (forse), se lo fai lei con la quale ho interagito poco e niente visto che siamo agli antipodi, e che lo fa per il gusto di farlo, un pochino mi indispettisce.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> e come fai a sapere qual'è l'egual portata? Devi prima farti accoltellare per poter accoltellare? A me basta una azione evidentemente di aggressione nei miei confronti per pensare che io debba fare di tutto per salvarmi la vita e se per salvare me devo passare sul mio agressore non ho remore. Poi ci sarà il giudice che la pensa diversamente, ma ripeto, se una persona entra in casa mia con evidenti intenzioni ostili, non hai tempo per capire cosa devi fare, il massimo che posso fare è spaccargli le rotule e chiamare la polizia, ma se non mmi riesce di spaccargli le rotule ed è agressivo, allora "mors tua vita mea", regola di vita che travalica qualsiasi regola giuridica e se non si capisce questa condizione...allora si è macchine. Oscuro, se uno mi manda a fanculo, al massimo si piglia un mio dito medio, ma se una persona ha intenzioni ostili, sono obbligato a difendermi, se fugge...allora sono apposto.


La difesa deve essere pari all'offesa,la percezione che tu hai del pericolo è una percezione soggettiva capisci?Io posso anche essere d'accordo con te,ma è un sentiero pericoloso,perchè poi ci sarà il libero convincimento del giudice,e non sai mai come va a finire...!La persona che entra in casa tua può essere entrata per rubare giusto?se tu gli spari,rischi parecchio,magari ti assovono,magari no....!Le evidenti intenzioni ostili sono evidenti per te...daniele non è un discorso facile...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Che non le interessi è probabile
> Che si diverte a provocare usando le stesse identiche parole è sicuro
> Quindi, se lo fai lui posso anche passarci sopra (forse), se lo fai lei con la quale ho interagito poco e niente visto che siamo agli antipodi, e che lo fa per il gusto di farlo, un pochino mi indispettisce.


Però a luna riconosco La buona fede.Non è cattiva,non fa parte del "TRIO CHIAVICA"!


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però a luna riconosco La buona fede.Non è cattiva,non fa parte del "TRIO CHIAVICA"!


Dimmi di più, chi ha il privilegio di essere membro onorario di questa super loggia massonica, Oscuro?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Eh*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Dimmi di più, chi ha il privilegio di essere membro onorario di questa super loggia massonica, Oscuro?:mrgreen:


Tu ò ssai buon'


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

secondo me, l'esempio zoppica ...  

un conto è l'autodifesa. io tendo a scappare ... :mrgreen: ...
in quell'attimo di frangente, ne tengo conto che faccio solo 1.58cm e peso 42 kg. 

mentre, un altra cosa è un trauma subito (e che perdura troppo nel tempo), 
dovuto ad un'avvenimento. 


però, il fatto rimane, che le nostre azioni che coinvolgono altri, 
possono avere certe conseguenze.

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ò ssai buon'


No: t'o giur ncoppa a l'anema e zi' Carmela: nun o saccio proprio !!!! Rimméll, fa o'bravo :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che non le interessi è probabile
> Che si diverte a provocare usando le stesse identiche parole è sicuro
> Quindi, se lo fai lui posso anche passarci sopra (forse), se lo fai lei con la quale ho interagito poco e niente visto che siamo agli antipodi, e che lo fa per il gusto di farlo, un pochino mi indispettisce.


A parte che a me fregherebbe cazzi comunque, ma per me il discorso sarebbe l'esatto contrario: a lui non farei passare un cazzo proprio per i precedenti, a lei probabilmente manco farei troppo caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che non le interessi è probabile
> Che si diverte a provocare usando le stesse identiche parole è sicuro
> Quindi, se lo fai lui posso anche passarci sopra (forse), se lo fai lei con la quale ho interagito poco e niente visto che siamo agli antipodi, e che lo fa per il gusto di farlo, un pochino mi indispettisce.


Ti dico una cosa non per stemperare(o provocare, neppure quello) ma perchè io la vedo proprio così. Secondo me Luna alludeva al 'chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra', applicabile a tutti, quando ti ha risposto... e a null'altro. Se avesse risposto così a me io l'avrei interpretata in quel senso. Anche perchè Luna qui dentro è una delle persone che giudica meno in assoluto, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però a luna riconosco La buona fede.Non è cattiva,non fa parte del "TRIO CHIAVICA"!


La non cattiveria assolutamente si
Se provochi non sei un buonafede però


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> No: t'o giur ncoppa a l'anema e zi' Carmela: nun o saccio proprio !!!! Rimméll, fa o'bravo :mrgreen:


Maà tu vuò fa succeder nù burdell?te và è pazzià o frat?Il trio "chiavica" è pericoloso,può contare anche su qualche affiliato,ma ormai è un"sistema"perdente....!


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa non per stemperare(o provocare, neppure quello) ma perchè io la vedo proprio così. Secondo me Luna alludeva al 'chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra', applicabile a tutti, quando ti ha risposto... e a null'altro. Se avesse risposto così a me io l'avrei interpretata in quel senso. Anche perchè Luna qui dentro è una delle persone che giudica meno in assoluto, secondo me.


Tu sei la Kofi Annan di questo forum: ti adoro. Un abbraccio, posso? :up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che a me fregherebbe cazzi comunque, ma per me il discorso sarebbe l'esatto contrario: a lui non farei passare un cazzo proprio per i precedenti, a lei probabilmente manco farei troppo caso.


A lui ho dedicato fin troppo del mio tempo
Non capisco l'attacco gratuito da una alla quale non ho fatto nulla


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> La non cattiveria assolutamente si
> Se provochi non sei un buonafede però


Non sono provocazioni cattive,sono solo un modo per farsi compiacere dal Boss del trio"Chiavica"fidati!


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maà tu vuò fa succeder *nù burdell*?te và è pazzià o frat?Il trio "chiavica" è pericoloso,può contare anche su qualche affiliato,ma ormai è un"sistema"perdente....!


In effetti nu pucariell e'burdell è divertente ogni tanto ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> secondo me, l'esempio zoppica ...
> 
> ...



:risata:

Raramente negli ultimi venta 'anni mi è capitato di trovarmi in situazioni dove mi sono trovato a sballare di cervello, oppure in situazioni dove la rissa stava annunciandosi palese. Alcune volte mi sono fermato nonostante ero "incazzato! perchè conscio che se comincio una rissa è probabile che finisca molto male. 
Quello che mi accade dentro fa paura anche a me, sbianco in viso e comincio ad avere un tremore in tutto il corpo voce compresa,  scompare appena comincio a prendere consapevolezza che quasi ci siamo.......


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A lui ho dedicato fin troppo del mio tempo
> Non capisco l'attacco gratuito da una alla quale non ho fatto nulla



Ma non c'è tanto da capire. Lei è così, il Conte colà, vanno d'accordo, fine della storia. Che devi capì?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu sei la* Kofi Annan *di questo forum: ti adoro. Un abbraccio, posso? :up:


miii:mrgreen:

grazie  ma mi pare un po' estremo come paragone:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti nu pucariell e'burdell è divertente ogni tanto ! :mrgreen:


E vabbuò allora fa nu poc' pure tu,ò burdell n'culo a me?o frat' allora io so scem'?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu sei la Kofi Annan di questo forum: ti adoro. Un abbraccio, posso? :up:


Che di solito non serve ad un cazzo e non si caga nessuno, ma comunque.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> miii:mrgreen:
> 
> grazie  ma mi pare un po' estremo come paragone:mrgreen:


In proporzione si, tenuto conto che neppure questo forum è le Nazioni Unite .... :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che di solito non serve ad un cazzo e non si caga nessuno, ma comunque.


Però almeno ci prova, ed è già qualcosa


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Senti*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Però almeno ci prova, ed è già qualcosa


Ma tu chi sì?Nuovo?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'è tanto da capire. Lei è così, il Conte colà, vanno d'accordo, fine della storia. Che devi capì?


Come si faccia a non ragionare con la propria testa
Io non attacco quelli che stanno antipatici a quelli che a me stanno simpatici
E non credo di avere un quoziente intellettivo superiore alla media, anzi


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Come si faccia a non ragionare con la propria testa
> Io non attacco quelli che stanno antipatici a quelli che a me stanno simpatici
> E non credo di avere un quoziente intellettivo superiore alla media, anzi


Deve compiacere il boss del trio chiavica fidati...!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però almeno ci prova, ed è già qualcosa


Mah. Comunque adesso c'è tal BanKiqualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come si faccia a non ragionare con la propria testa
> Io non attacco quelli che stanno antipatici a quelli che a me stanno simpatici
> E non credo di avere un quoziente intellettivo superiore alla media, anzi


Ma lei ragiona con la sua testa. A modo suo. Cioè, non è che è scema, è, boh, particolare? Eccentrica? Fai tu, basta che non pensi "stronza", che ti ci leggo dentro quella testolina, eh!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve compiacere il boss del trio chiavica fidati...!



Conte, Tebe ed Anna?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, Tebe ed Anna?


Sei sveglio ragazzo!Lo hai detto tu...!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sveglio ragazzo!Lo hai detto tu...!


Vabbè, non che ci volesse un genio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, non che ci volesse un genio.


Rocordati queste parole:quando nel buio senti una presenza sinistra,ti giri e non vedi nulla,ma quella presenza è sempre lì,percepisci chiaramente  una presenza ostile e infingarda,e d'amblè ti si conficca nel sedere un cetriolo gaudente stai sicuro che porta la firma di uno di quei tre!


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> Raramente negli ultimi venta 'anni mi è capitato di trovarmi in situazioni dove mi sono trovato a sballare di cervello, oppure in situazioni dove la rissa stava annunciandosi palese. Alcune volte mi sono fermato nonostante ero "incazzato! perchè conscio che se comincio una rissa è probabile che finisca molto male.
> Quello che mi accade dentro fa paura anche a me, sbianco in viso e comincio ad avere un tremore in tutto il corpo voce compresa,  scompare appena comincio a prendere consapevolezza che quasi ci siamo.......


Ciao,

ridi, ridi  

:rotfl::rotfl:

ma è proprio così. uno di alcuni esempi ...
abitavo nell'angolo dei tre paesi (svizzera, francia e germania)
prendo l'ultimo tram per andare a casa. 
miii i skinhead ... ubriachi e a caricarsi contro gli stranieri.
oh, io sono uscita e mi sono fatta 4 km sotto la pioggia.  ...

non si rischia, quella è gente brutta ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rocordati queste parole:quando nel buio senti una presenza sinistra,ti giri e non vedi nulla,ma quella presenza è sempre lì,percepisci chiaramente una presenza ostile e infingarda,e d'amblè ti si conficca nel sedere un cetriolo gaudente stai sicuro che porta la firma di uno di quei tre!


Mi dovessi preoccupare di loro avrei una vita d'agio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ridi, ridi
> 
> ...


Deve capitare ad annablume,sai che forte:e no ragazzi la cosituzione prevede che...l'art tot del comma tot,e quelli intanto iniziano a sodomizzarla....!La sera dopo risalirebbe su quel tram nella speranza di riincontrarli....:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve capitare ad annablume,sai che forte:e no ragazzi la cosituzione prevede che...l'art tot del comma tot,e quelli intanto iniziano a sodomizzarla....!La sera dopo risalirebbe su quel tram nella speranza di riincontrarli....:mrgreen:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


Tutti i giorni e le notti su quel tram...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ridi, ridi
> 
> ...


Io sono salita su un autobus con loro. Stavano andando alla partita. Uno si è alzato e mi ha fatto sedere, poi hanno provato, in modo assolutamente gentile, a fare conversazione... purtroppo io però me la cavicchio solo in francese. Ero l'unica italiana. Quando sono scesa mi hanno salutato in modo molto simpatico. Erano allegrotti, ma ho visto di peggio.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve capitare ad annablume,sai che forte:e no ragazzi la cosituzione prevede che...l'art tot del comma tot,e quelli intanto iniziano a sodomizzarla....!La sera dopo risalirebbe su quel tram nella speranza di riincontrarli....:mrgreen:



Ciao,

me ne sono andata a vivere in montagna non per niente ...  ...

giù in città, una città, che non sta in equilibrio tra la gente del posto 
e gli stranieri ... gli stranieri in maggioranza ... e che vuoi, c'è stato un
periodo che entravano tutti ... comunque ... il morto ci scappava di continuo ...
guerre tra i singoli gruppi ... 

io con tre nazionalità ... meglio che vado ...

però devo dire, che adesso è molto meglio ... 
hanno dovuto fare ordine ... 
la democrazia diretta ... sarà molto lenta, ma è efficace ...

nessuna rappresentanza ... è il popolo che decide ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono salita su un autobus con loro. Stavano andando alla partita. Uno si è alzato e mi ha fatto sedere, poi hanno provato, in modo assolutamente gentile, a fare conversazione... purtroppo io però me la cavicchio solo in francese. Ero l'unica italiana. Quando sono scesa mi hanno salutato in modo molto simpatico. Erano allegrotti, ma ho visto di peggio.


Tu pensa ad una che sale e incomincia a rompergli i coglioni così:io sono laureata,ho fatto un percorso accademico,cedetemi il posto screanzati ignoranti,non sapete leggere e scrivere,andate a studiare,e quelli già si tirano giù i pantaloni.....,e lei:io sogno una paese senza polizia....e loro di rimandoURE NOI...e iniziano una violenta sodomizazione....!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> me ne sono andata a vivere in montagna non per niente ...  ...
> 
> ...


Sienne ti capisco io vivo a roma......!


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono salita su un autobus con loro. Stavano andando alla partita. Uno si è alzato e mi ha fatto sedere, poi hanno provato, in modo assolutamente gentile, a fare conversazione... purtroppo io però me la cavicchio solo in francese. Ero l'unica italiana. Quando sono scesa mi hanno salutato in modo molto simpatico. Erano allegrotti, ma ho visto di peggio.


Ciao

si, avvolte ci si può parlare ... e anche scherzare ... 

ma lo senti, se si stanno caricando ...

era il periodo, nel quale ... più di una strage c'è stata ... 

qui trovi molte classi di scuola, dove non c'è neanche uno svizzero ... 

ed il sistema, ai rifugiati pagava tutto ... 

tirava una brutta aria in certe zone ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu pensa ad una che sale e incomincia a rompergli i coglioni così:io sono laureata,ho fatto un percorso accademico,cedetemi il posto screanzati ignoranti,non sapete leggere e scrivere,andate a studiare,e quelli già si tirano giù i pantaloni.....,e lei:io sogno una paese senza polizia....e loro di rimandoURE NOI...e iniziano una violenta sodomizazione....!


a Oscù... però sei stronzo. Eddai...rotflerò fa ridere:rotfl


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

OSCU!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sbrciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Oscù... però sei stronzo. Eddai...rotflerò fa ridere:rotfl


Dopo due ore di coiti violenti vedi che diventa anche lei una skin,brucia la sua laurea,si dimentica i suoi percorsi accademici,tranquilla!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu pensa ad una che sale e incomincia a rompergli i coglioni così:io sono laureata,ho fatto un percorso accademico,cedetemi il posto screanzati ignoranti,non sapete leggere e scrivere,andate a studiare,e quelli già si tirano giù i pantaloni.....,*e lei:io sogno una paese senza polizia....e loro di rimandoURE NOI*...e iniziano una violenta sodomizazione....!



AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> OSCU!!!


Io vorrei essere su quel tram e girarmi dall'altra parte..giuro!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo due ore di coiti violenti vedi che diventa anche lei una skin,brucia la sua laurea,si dimentica i suoi percorsi accademici,tranquilla!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei proprio terribile!!!

ma fa ridere tanto!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sei proprio terribile!!!
> 
> ...


E non mi hai visto senza mutande...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Oscurooooooooooooooooooo

:risata: :risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscurooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :risata: :risata:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei ragiona con la sua testa. A modo suo. Cioè, non è che è scema, è, boh, particolare? Eccentrica? Fai tu, basta che non pensi "stronza", che ti ci leggo dentro quella testolina, eh!



joey, una che scrive a farfalla che non dovrebbe essere troppo rigida perchè lei non è esente da colpe parlando dell'argomento di cui si parlava, fra l'altro 
delle due una:

o è scema
o è in malafede


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


'gna faccio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Riporto l'argomento in tema, visto che io ho deliri.
> 
> Faccio un esempio caro a me medesimo. Mettiamo che un ladro (o una persona comunque mal intenzionata) entri in casa mia pensando che io stia dormendo, e invece sono sveglio. Se sento dei rumori io tendenzialmente prendo sempre un qualche oggetto contundente oppure un coltello, se so che la mia compagna è a letto con me (in caso contrario suppongo che sia lei la casinista). Onestamente io se trovo una persona in casa che per me ha intenzioni contro di me non penso di difendermi abbasstanza per quanto è la reale minaccia, ma mi difendo supponendo la minaccia massima, per preservare me medesimo. Quindi se ci scappa una persona con lesioni permanenti o persino morta, posso supporre che quella persona avesse considerato il rischio di finire in quel modo entrando in casa mia con intenzioni sbagliate, no?
> Che sia rara evenienza, va bene, ma siccome succede....bisogna considerarla come possibilità. Ripeto, se tradisci devi considerare se scoperto di avere un ottimo sistema per calmare gli animi (alcune persone non sono così) oppure può capitare l'imprevisto e chi non suppone il raptus (e nelle carceri esistono persone che hanno ucciso per tale raptus) vuol dire che vive in un paese di caramelle. Non giustifica l'assassino, in verità lo giustica la sentenza stessa se è stato raptus, ma di certo chi dice "poverina/o chi l'avrebbe mai detto he poteva finire così!", per me è ipocrita o stupido, perchè una probabilità seppur minima c'è, ed è nella evidendza delle situazione che ha scatenato il tutto, cioè il dolore fornito come combustibile alla azione.


Ci provo. Seguendo il tuo ragionamento da causa a effetto risalendo la catena si arriva ad Adamo ed Eva e anzi al Serpente e forse a Dio che non avrebbe dovuto tentare l'uomo o neanche crearlo. Te ne rendi conto? Ognuno attraversando la strada mette in conto di poter essere investito ma comunque è l'investitore il responsabile. Tu vuoi dare attenuanti a un assassinio. Sono attenuanti perché il movente viene considerato anche per valutare la gravità dell'omicidio. Per fortuna (a mio parere che, certamente, non coincide con il tuo, ma con quello dei legislatori che dovrebbero esprimere l'opinione della maggioranza) il tradimento subito non è considerato un attenuante (da poco, solo dall'81). Si può valutare se vengano considerati più importanti i beni materiali (il furto subito è un'attenuante) delle persone, ma sono sempre aspetti complessi da valutare.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> 'gna faccio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


neanche io ... 

continuo a vedere la scena ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> neanche io ...
> 
> continuo a vedere la scena ...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata:

oddio no non farmela immaginare che sono in ufficio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> 'gna faccio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




adesso mi si perdoni: 

sganciavo la faccenda dalla nostra annablume e pensavo alla scena di una tizia x che si trovasse nella situazione descritta da oscuro con i tizi che le dicono: pure noi crediamo in uno stato senza polizia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> adesso mi si perdoni:
> 
> sganciavo la faccenda dalla nostra annablume e pensavo alla scena di una tizia x che si trovasse nella situazione descritta da oscuro con i tizi che le dicono: pure noi crediamo in uno stato senza polizia...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:'starda


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La difesa deve essere pari all'offesa,la percezione che tu hai del pericolo è una percezione soggettiva capisci?Io posso anche essere d'accordo con te,ma è un sentiero pericoloso,perchè poi ci sarà il libero convincimento del giudice,e non sai mai come va a finire...!La persona che entra in casa tua può essere entrata per rubare giusto?se tu gli spari,rischi parecchio,magari ti assovono,magari no....!Le evidenti intenzioni ostili sono evidenti per te...daniele non è un discorso facile...!


Bravissimo e chiarissimo!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei ragiona con la sua testa. A modo suo. Cioè, non è che è scema, è, boh, particolare? Eccentrica? Fai tu, basta che non pensi "stronza", che ti ci leggo dentro quella testolina, eh!


Scema non l'ho mai pensato
non mi permetterei mai
non la conosco
Essere particolare ed eccentrica non ha nulla a che fare con il suo atteggiamento verso di me
Comunque chiudiamola qui
Non mi va di andare per le lunghe. ho detto quello che penso ed è un po' che volevo dirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve capitare ad annablume,sai che forte:e no ragazzi la cosituzione prevede che...l'art tot del comma tot,e quelli intanto iniziano a sodomizzarla....!La sera dopo risalirebbe su quel tram nella speranza di riincontrarli....:mrgreen:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni e le notti su quel tram...:rotfl:


Questa non è divertente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

E siete andati avanti a ridere immaginando una violenza di gruppo? E pure donne? Non devo avere senso dell'umorismo ma a me non sembra ci sia nulla da ridere.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa non per stemperare(o provocare, neppure quello) ma perchè io la vedo proprio così. Secondo me Luna alludeva al 'chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra', applicabile a tutti, quando ti ha risposto... e a null'altro. Se avesse risposto così a me io l'avrei interpretata in quel senso. Anche perchè Luna qui dentro è una delle persone che giudica meno in assoluto, secondo me.



quoto e concordo.
Anche perchè ogni tanto Luna da pure a me delle risposte che rimango con la mascella spiaccicata in terra, ma poi mi ricordo che è Luna e quindi...


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa non è divertente.


Ciao Brunetta 

il concreto in sè, non è divertente.

ma, lui con quella battuta ha voluto sottolineare, 
che AB parla, seguendo la carta, e non vede la 
situazione reale. 

e appena la vede ... manda lei stessa tutto a quel paese. 

tutti qui. 

forse l'avevi capita ... sry 

e sono io che non capisco ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, Tebe ed Anna?


:festa:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e concordo.
> Anche perchè ogni tanto Luna da pure a me delle risposte che rimango con la mascella spiaccicata in terra, *ma poi mi ricordo che è Luna* e quindi...



anch'io, moltissime volte

ma i colpi bassi so riconoscerli


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa non per stemperare(o provocare, neppure quello) ma perchè io la vedo proprio così. Secondo me Luna alludeva al 'chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra', applicabile a tutti, quando ti ha risposto... e a null'altro. Se avesse risposto così a me io l'avrei interpretata in quel senso. Anche perchè Luna qui dentro è una delle persone che giudica meno in assoluto, secondo me.


Ma io mica mi riferisco solo a quello.......
E sono d'accordo anche sul fatto che non giudica, giuidico molto più io di lei
E questo è peggio
Se fosse stato un giudizio, potevo non essere d'accordo ma mi adeguavo
Applicabile a tutti ma detto solo a me......strano eh
Guarda che la "bomba" è esplosa oggi ma è parecchio tempo che parla con l'auricolare come Ambra Angiolini in Le ragazze di non è la Rai. Dall'altra parte non c'è Boncompagni però


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta
> 
> il concreto in sè, non è divertente.
> 
> ...


Interpretata allo stesso modo


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io, moltissime volte
> 
> ma i colpi bassi so riconoscerli


Non entro in merito sul colpo basso, io non l'ho percepito però è anche vero che non vedo mai un cazzo e non riconosco mai, almeno sul forum, i retroscena, se ce ne sono.

Da "atea" forumistica io ho solo letto la solita Luna con le solite risposte.

Mi ritiro nelle mie stanze.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta
> 
> il concreto in sè, non è divertente.
> 
> ...


AB così come ho fatto io ha parlato di questioni di principio di cui si può discutere qui tra gente civile. In una situazione di pericolo di violenza cercherebbe come tutti di evitare di subire violenza. Qui si rideva della violenza che sarebbe stata gradita. A me sembra tutto chiaro. Il gusto della risata ha fatto perdere di vista la sostanza. Non ho dato rosso a nessuno perché sarebbe stato per troppi.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Interpretata allo stesso modo



Idem!
e tra l'altro ho immaginato la scena non associandola ad AB ma al semplice concetto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> AB così come ho fatto io ha parlato di questioni di principio di cui si può discutere qui tra gente civile. In una situazione di pericolo di violenza cercherebbe come tutti di evitare di subire violenza. Qui si rideva della violenza che sarebbe stata gradita. A me sembra tutto chiaro. Il gusto della risata ha fatto perdere di vista la sostanza. Non ho dato rosso a nessuno perché sarebbe stato per troppi.



no Brunetta non è così
Nessuno qui dentro si permette di ridere di una violenza
Il concetto è che parliamo tanto di risabilitazione, di non punizione, ecc ecc Poi se capita a noi siamo capaci di avere lo stesso atteggiamento
Quando io penso al bimbo di Novi Ligure penso a mio figlio
lo immagino scappare per le scale, rifugiarsi in bagno rincorso dalla persona alla quale vuole più bene e rendersi conto che sta morendo...................
Secondo te a me me ne può fregare qualcosa che il suo assassino possa redimersi, riabilitarsi, ecc ecc?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> AB così come ho fatto io ha parlato di questioni di principio di cui si può discutere qui tra gente civile. In una situazione di pericolo di violenza cercherebbe come tutti di evitare di subire violenza. Qui si rideva della violenza che sarebbe stata gradita. A me sembra tutto chiaro. Il gusto della risata ha fatto perdere di vista la sostanza. Non ho dato rosso a nessuno perché sarebbe stato per troppi.


Ciao 

ti assicuro, che su questo aspetto, che dici tu, io non ridevo affatto. anzi!!! :unhappy:

vedevo una scena, come dire, da barzelletta ...

lei alta con occhiali, un libro nero sotto il braccio ... 
che cercava le pagine per recitare e riportare ...

e quella parte, neanche la vedevo concretamente ... 
come una nuvola bianca ... qualche lampo ...
e lei poi trasformata da "mazinga" ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no Brunetta non è così
> Nessuno qui dentro si permette di ridere di una violenza
> Il concetto è che parliamo tanto di risabilitazione, di non punizione, ecc ecc Poi se capita a noi siamo capaci di avere lo stesso atteggiamento
> Quando io penso al bimbo di Novi Ligure penso a mio figlio
> ...


il concetto è diverso.
se personalizziamo il fatto è ovvio che chiunque ha una reazione di orrore, ma se si parla di pena e giustizia l'emotività è sviante.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2013)

Io una violenza sessuale l'ho subita e le risate e la "battuta" l'ho trovata orribile.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no Brunetta non è così
> Nessuno qui dentro si permette di ridere di una violenza
> Il concetto è che parliamo tanto di risabilitazione, di non punizione, ecc ecc Poi se capita a noi siamo capaci di avere lo stesso atteggiamento
> Quando io penso al bimbo di Novi Ligure penso a mio figlio
> ...


In questi casi ci sono diversi gradi di identificazione e tu, Oscuro e altri vi identificate nel bambino, Conte nel padre, altri nella madre. Nessun si è identificato in Erika e Omar (già questo depone a nostro favore ). Io AB, Tebe, Minerva, e altri sostenevamo che la giustizia e la legge debbono andare oltre l'identificazione o la comprensibile vendetta e per fare questo deleghiamo a chi deve fare le leggi e alla magistratura la giustizia e riserviamo l'uso della violenza, secondo normative, alle forze dell'ordine. Cosa c'entra questo con il divertirsi all'idea che una persona possa subire violenza mente si è dichiarata in una posizione legalitaria? C'entra perché non vi è simpatica AB. Allora divertitevi all'idea che tutti coloro che hanno sostenuto le stesse cose vengano violentate e aggiungetevi che ci piacerebbe e vorremmo essere violentati più volte! E poi siete dalla parte delle vittime?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Brunetta,

questa cosa ... non mi piace proprio!

ma neanche lontanamente ... soprattutto mmmm zitta muta devo stare!!!

e poi, la vedo come lei, per quanto riguarda questa questione!!!!!

forse non si è capito! e se è così, qui l'affermo nuovamente. 

(anche se mi sembra, che io sono andata persino oltre)

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questi casi ci sono diversi gradi di identificazione e tu, Oscuro e altri vi identificate nel bambino, Conte nel padre, altri nella madre. Nessun si è identificato in Erika e Omar (già questo depone a nostro favore ). Io AB, Tebe, Minerva, e altri sostenevamo che la giustizia e la legge debbono andare oltre l'identificazione o la comprensibile vendetta e per fare questo deleghiamo a chi deve fare le leggi e alla magistratura la giustizia e riserviamo l'uso della violenza, secondo normative, alle forze dell'ordine. Cosa c'entra questo con il divertirsi all'idea che una persona possa subire violenza mente si è dichiarata in una posizione legalitaria? C'entra perché non vi è simpatica AB. Allora divertitevi all'idea che tutti coloro che hanno sostenuto le stesse cose vengano violentate e aggiungetevi che ci piacerebbe e vorremmo essere violentati più volte! E poi siete dalla parte delle vittime?


Ciao

sono stata la prima a dire ...

che Erika, con quella frase ha espresso, che la sua prigione continua.

e di tenerne conto ... ecc.

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il concetto è diverso.
> se personalizziamo il fatto è ovvio che chiunque ha una reazione di orrore, ma se si parla di pena e giustizia l'emotività è sviante.


No per me non è sviante. L'essere coinvolta è quello che ti fa dare il giusto peso se non riesci a darlo nel momento in cui accade a qualcuno che non conosci
E non sto dicendo che sottovaluti quello che è accaduto a novi Ligure ma se credi che sia giusta la pena di Erika devi pensare la stessa cosa nel momento in cui ammazzano tua figlia
Io faccio l'inverso, penso che quello morto sia mio figlio e mi rendo conto di quanto questa stronza (lei cometutti gli assassini, prima che si pensi che mi sta antipatica lei) abbia avuto una pena ridicola


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questi casi ci sono diversi gradi di identificazione e tu, Oscuro e altri vi identificate nel bambino, Conte nel padre, altri nella madre. Nessun si è identificato in Erika e Omar (già questo depone a nostro favore ). Io AB, Tebe, Minerva, e altri *sostenevamo che la giustizia e la legge debbono andare oltre l'identificazione o la comprensibile vendetta e per fare questo deleghiamo a chi deve fare le leggi e alla magistratura la giustizia e riserviamo l'uso della violenza, secondo normative, alle forze dell'ordine*. Cosa c'entra questo con il divertirsi all'idea che una persona possa subire violenza mente si è dichiarata in una posizione legalitaria? C'entra perché non vi è simpatica AB. Allora divertitevi all'idea che tutti coloro che hanno sostenuto le stesse cose vengano violentate e aggiungetevi che ci piacerebbe e vorremmo essere violentati più volte! E poi siete dalla parte delle vittime?



Infatti il concetto di base è che questa giustizia, per me, fa schifo.

Il rosso, non ho visto nessuno divertirsi su una violenza, ma magari ho interpretato male io


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per me non è sviante. L'essere coinvolta è quello che ti fa dare il giusto peso se non riesci a darlo nel momento in cui accade a qualcuno che non conosci
> E non sto dicendo che sottovaluti quello che è accaduto a novi Ligure ma se *credi che sia giusta la pena di Erika devi pensare la stessa cosa nel momento in cui ammazzano tua figlia*
> Io faccio l'inverso, penso che quello morto sia mio figlio e mi rendo conto di quanto questa stronza (lei cometutti gli assassini, prima che si pensi che mi sta antipatica lei) abbia avuto una pena ridicola


assolutamente no.
come ho ampiamente ripetuto.l'unica cosa che ripeterei è che la cosa importante è che tu non creda di avere maggiore sensibilità dicendo questo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti il concetto di base è che questa giustizia, per me, fa schifo.
> 
> Il rosso, non ho visto nessuno divertirsi su una violenza, ma magari ho interpretato male io


Opinioni. Ci abbiamo discusso una giornata. Se non ci fossero opinioni diverse non servirebbe la democrazia. Quelle risate suonano proprio sinistre. Prova a rileggere la serie mettendo il nome di una utente che ti è simpatica e poi te ne accorgi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> come ho ampiamente ripetuto.l'unica cosa che ripeterei è che la cosa importante è *che tu non creda di avere maggiore sensibilità dicendo questo*


no assolutamente
Credo di essere più obiettiva. Perchè o le leggi vanno bene così come sono o non possono andare bene solo quando non ci riguardano


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no assolutamente
> Credo di essere più obiettiva. Perchè o le leggi vanno bene così come sono o non possono andare bene solo quando non ci riguardano


Chi è obiettivo è freddo per definizione. Ho discusso spesso con amici sull'entità delle pene ed è sempre un bello scontro. La vita umana dura quel che dura. Si parte dalla pena massima dell'ergastolo che in pratica è 40 o 50 anni circa. A chi deve essere data? A chi compie i delitti più gravi con tutte le aggravanti. Quindi violenze sui minor,i compiute con crudeltà prolungate, e stragi, poi si scende. Si arriverebbe a uno schiaffone  per uno scippo. Allora si può partire da quello che sembra il minimo reato e la pena minima. Poi si sale. Ma non si possono dare 500 anni di prigione a nessuno. E' difficile raccapezzarsi. Deleghiamo ad altri più competenti. E' dai Babilonesi che facciamo così.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no assolutamente
> Credo di essere più obiettiva. *Perchè o le leggi vanno bene così come sono o non possono andare bene solo quando non ci riguardano*


ma che c'entra?
stai scherzando?
se fanno qualcosa a mia figlia posso strappare il cuore a morsi.ti sembra che sarei in grado di giudicare con equità?
è chiaro che il giudizio deve essere al di sopra delle emozioni, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

*Mi dispiace*

Visto che ho offeso la sensibilità di altri utenti ridendo alla scena descritta da Oscuro mi dispiace. Posso aggiungere che ridevo per l'assurdità di quello che veniva descritto... ma quando si ferisce, spesso lo si fa involontariamente e non per questo fa meno male.
Scusate.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che ho offeso la sensibilità di altri utenti ridendo alla scena descritta da Oscuro mi dispiace. Posso aggiungere che ridevo per l'assurdità di quello che veniva descritto... ma quando si ferisce, spesso lo si fa involontariamente e non per questo fa meno male.
> Scusate.


Ma io credo che lo abbiamo fatto tutti per l'assurdità della scena e non per fare male


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

la buona fede mi sembra lampante


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che ho offeso la sensibilità di altri utenti ridendo alla scena descritta da Oscuro mi dispiace. Posso aggiungere che ridevo per l'assurdità di quello che veniva descritto... ma quando si ferisce, spesso lo si fa involontariamente e non per questo fa meno male.
> Scusate.


Ciao,

mi associo ...

assolutamente. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che ho offeso la sensibilità di altri utenti ridendo alla scena descritta da Oscuro mi dispiace. Posso aggiungere che ridevo per l'assurdità di quello che veniva descritto... ma quando si ferisce, spesso lo si fa involontariamente e non per questo fa meno male.
> Scusate.


Io non mi sono sentita ferita. Ho pensato di fare notare che non era una cosa su cui ridere. Ho capito il paradosso del tentativo di discutere con dei violenti usando argomentazioni raffinate. Sono scene da Woody Allen che discute con degli energumeni che poi lo pestano. Ma nessuno gli dice che gli sarebbe piaciuto e sarebbe tornato a farsi pestare. Se si prende ad esempio una violenza che tante donne subiscono e hanno subito si sbaglia. Lo scopo poi era contestare chi sarebbe stata troppo mite nei confronti della violenza. Paradossale davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la buona fede mi sembra lampante


Ma certo!


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo!


Ciao,

scusa, questa non la capisco fino in fondo. 

tu credi d'avvero, che qualcuno abbia potuto ...???


no, tanto per capire. 

perché l'accusa è forte e brutta ... 

e mi dispiace ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

spendo due paole a favore di quell'animale di oscuro. Colpevolizzarlo e con lui gli altri/e  che hanno riso su una storia inventata, mi pare come cercare il pelo nell'uovo. Nessuno augura a nessuna/o di subire qualsivoglia violenza, fisica o mentale. 

i miei 2 cent.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E siete andati avanti a ridere immaginando una violenza di gruppo? E pure donne? Non devo avere senso dell'umorismo ma a me non sembra ci sia nulla da ridere.


Dai su.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non entro in merito sul colpo basso, io non l'ho percepito però è anche vero che non vedo mai un cazzo e non riconosco mai, almeno sul forum, i retroscena, se ce ne sono.
> 
> Da "atea" forumistica *io ho solo letto la solita Luna con le solite risposte*.
> 
> Mi ritiro nelle mie stanze.



e hai letto bene, limpidamente, come mi sono posta io fino a qualche tempo fa, rispetto qualsiasi utente scrivesse nel forum
ammetto che dopo certe vicende mi sono incattivita parecchio e senz'altro la colpa non è di Luna, nè di nessun altro che scriva qui
ma dopo che qualcuno ha lanciato parti della mia e altrui vita privata qui dentro senza il mio consenso, che mi si passi per qualla che cospira in mp perchè conosco alcuni utenti non mi sta bene


a volte mi piacerebbe ritornare ad essere _innocente_, per così dire


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*

ma se al posto di AB nella storiella di Oscuro, ci fosse, non sò, lo stesso Oscuro, non avresti riso anche tu?

Ma dai!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa, questa non la capisco fino in fondo.
> 
> ...


No era approvazione per il fatto che nessuno era in malafede! Figuriamoci! Battuta brutta ma non volontariamente cattiva.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se al posto di AB nella storiella di Oscuro, ci fosse, non sò, lo stesso Oscuro, non avresti riso anche tu?
> 
> Ma dai!


No.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se al posto di AB nella storiella di Oscuro, ci fosse, non sò, lo stesso Oscuro, non avresti riso anche tu?
> 
> Ma dai!


Ciao,

ma ... io (e credo molti)  non è che ho visto AB (lei intesa come persona che scrive qui)

ma un personaggio ridicolo, fuori dal mondo ... fuori da ogni contesto ... 

ma se risulta brutta, l'accetto ...

ma quell'altra cosa ... un po' paura mi fa ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ridi, ridi
> 
> ...


Se metto la faccina che ride ? :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e hai letto bene, limpidamente, come mi sono posta io fino a qualche tempo fa, rispetto qualsiasi utente scrivesse nel forum
> ammetto che dopo certe vicende mi sono incattivita parecchio e senz'altro la colpa non è di Luna, nè di nessun altro che scriva qui
> ma dopo che qualcuno ha lanciato parti della mia e altrui vita privata qui dentro senza il mio consenso, che mi si passi per qualla che cospira in mp perchè conosco alcuni utenti non mi sta bene
> 
> ...


Cioè a non esserti sporta troppo nel rivelarti ad altri membri?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

per fortuna Brunetta ... 

mi ha fatto un po' paura ... quell'idea. 

sry per il malinteso ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma ... io (e credo molti) non è che ho visto AB (lei intesa come persona che scrive qui)
> 
> ...


ma no, il contrario, proprio percgè è annablume e per come la descrive Oscuro che la cosa fà ridere.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e hai letto bene, limpidamente, come mi sono posta io fino a qualche tempo fa, rispetto qualsiasi utente scrivesse nel forum
> ammetto che dopo certe vicende mi sono incattivita parecchio e senz'altro la colpa non è di Luna, nè di nessun altro che scriva qui
> ma dopo che qualcuno ha lanciato parti della mia e altrui vita privata qui dentro senza il mio consenso, che mi si passi per qualla che cospira in mp perchè conosco alcuni utenti non mi sta bene
> 
> ...


Prendi pure per buono che il Conte abbia raccontato cose a Luna, che fai? E' il Conte, lo conosci. Il
punto è che Luna non credo volesse colpire basso, è che spesso è talmente sui generis che quello che
scrive bisognerebbe davvero prenderlo col beneficio d'inventario.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per fortuna Brunetta ...
> 
> ...


Perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe volere il male di qualcuno? Non l'ho pensato. Per me era una battuta infelice su cui non si sarebbe dovuto ridere.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve capitare ad annablume,sai che forte:e no ragazzi la cosituzione prevede che...l'art tot del comma tot,e quelli intanto iniziano a sodomizzarla....!La sera dopo risalirebbe su quel tram nella speranza di riincontrarli....:mrgreen:



:risata::risata::risata:

Dai AB che non si può non ridere...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendi pure per buono che il Conte abbia raccontato cose a Luna, che fai? E' il Conte, lo conosci. Il
> punto è che Luna non credo volesse colpire basso, è che spesso è talmente sui generis che quello che
> scrive bisognerebbe davvero prenderlo col beneficio d'inventario.



Vedi jeoy è che qui si pensa che tutti per via traverse sappiano i fatti 
degli altri ...
e questo mi fa davvero schifo...


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma no, il contrario, proprio percgè è annablume e per come la descrive Oscuro che la cosa fà ridere.


Ciao

certo che si è partito da lì ...

ma nella fantasia, poi non ho visto lei 

ma un personaggio comico  ...

cioè ... il legame con lei si è sciolto ...

almeno per me 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e hai letto bene, limpidamente, come mi sono posta io fino a qualche tempo fa, rispetto qualsiasi utente scrivesse nel forum
> ammetto che dopo certe vicende mi sono incattivita parecchio e senz'altro la colpa non è di Luna, nè di nessun altro che scriva qui
> ma dopo che qualcuno ha lanciato parti della mia e altrui vita privata qui dentro senza il mio consenso, che mi si passi per qualla che cospira in mp perchè conosco alcuni utenti non mi sta bene
> 
> ...


Mi puoi forse accusare di averlo fatto?
E se si...
Pubblica le prove.

Mi basta una prova.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Anche io mi sento mortificato nel leggere che qualcuno/a possa essersi risentito nella mia risata alla battuta di oscuro. Ma la risata era soltanto predisposta al personaggio che ne esce fuori leggendo AB, non alla sua persona.
Nausicaa scusa anche te, solo ora ricordo che una volta accennasti....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vedi jeoy è che qui si pensa che tutti per via traverse sappiano i fatti
> degli altri ...
> e questo mi fa davvero schifo...


Luna, il punto è che sei fidanzata col Conte, ed immagino tu sappia, non tanto
perchè rivelati da chissà chi ma perchè se ne è parlato sul forum anche di recente, dei trascorsi non proprio idilliaci tra lui e Farfalla. Capisci bene che è facile fraintendere, quand'è così, no?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Luna, il punto* è che sei fidanzata col Conte*, ed immagino tu sappia, non tanto
> perchè rivelati da chissà chi ma perchè se ne è parlato sul forum anche di recente, dei trascorsi non proprio idilliaci tra lui e Farfalla. Capisci bene che è facile fraintendere, quand'è così, no?


....per finta....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendi pure per buono che il Conte abbia raccontato cose a Luna, che fai? E' il Conte, lo conosci. Il
> punto è che Luna non credo volesse colpire basso, *è che spesso è talmente sui generis che quello che
> scrive bisognerebbe davvero prenderlo col beneficio d'inventario*.



apprezzo la tua delicatezza di espressione 

magari ho visto più di quel che c'è in realtà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi puoi forse accusare di averlo fatto?
> E se si...
> Pubblica le prove.
> 
> Mi basta una prova.


ma di cosa stai parlando?
non mi riferivo a te


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....per finta....


...


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

al conte è partito il disco delle prove inavvertitamente:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Dire che luna copia il conte oppure il contrario mi sta scocciando, dico anche se fosse vero, saranno fatti loro? lo vogliono ammettere? non lo vogliono ammettere? dico ma che vi cambia? oppure che ci cambia? 

Poi fate voi, io quello che pensavo l'ho scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Lunapiena.

Ora vai nel tuo profilo e cambi quella scritta.

Non ho per nulla bisogno di innamorate del conte.

Ok?

Finiamola con questa pagliacciata.

Fin che si ride si ride, ma non voglio che ancora una volta qualcuno abbia ad avere ombre e sospetti su un utente del forum solo perchè mostra simpatia a me.

Altrimenti VOGLIO DELLE PROVE QUI DAVANTI A TUTTI.

Io non conosco lunapiena.

Non siamo amici ecc..ecc..ecc...

Quello che ci ha legato è stato solo un sottile filo di ironia.

Molto divertente perchè basato unicamente sul leggerci qui.

Ma lo spezzo volentieri.

Mi sono veramente rotto i coglioni.


O si denunciano FATTI con prove alla mano.

O si tace.

Avanti qui chi ha lamentele da fare sul mio operato circa la sua vita privata.

Avanti forza che sentiamo.

E ancora una volta MIA moglie NON HA MAI scritto una mail ad ADMIN

Giovanni avanti e se c'è sta mail PUBBLICALA.

Ma andavetene un pò a fare in culo tutti eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> apprezzo la tua delicatezza di espressione
> 
> magari ho visto più di quel che c'è in realtà



E allora piano con le parole.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lunapiena.
> 
> Ora vai nel tuo profilo e cambi quella scritta.
> 
> ...


Qualcuno gli spari.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lunapiena.
> 
> Ora vai nel tuo profilo e cambi quella scritta.
> 
> ...


nella mia ingenuità devo dire che ho sempre inteso che giocaste


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al conte è partito il disco delle prove inavvertitamente:rotfl:


Senti finchè si scherza si scherza....

Ma ora la misura è colma...

VOGLIO FATTI PROVE

Altrimenti siete solo una banda di poveri chiccheroni con troppa fantasia.

E invece di pensare a me pensate di pià ai cassi vostri.

Cosa volete la mia password per entrare nei miei mp? EH

Toh Ciapela e vai a cagare pure tu.

Contepinceton
Gondivatroia.

Bon andate dentro a leggervi tutti gli mp.

Io non ho più un cazzo da dirvi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma di cosa stai parlando?
> non mi riferivo a te


E allora brutta cretina
quando dici QUALCUNO

fai i nomi 

O TACI.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti finchè si scherza si scherza....
> 
> Ma ora la misura è colma...
> 
> ...


al conte è partita inavvertitamente la brocca...che c'entro io:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno gli spari.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti finchè si scherza si scherza....
> 
> Ma ora la misura è colma...
> 
> ...



Sperando che la smettano di rompere i coglioni! ci vado bene?


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe volere il male di qualcuno? Non l'ho pensato.* Per me era una battuta infelice su cui non si sarebbe dovuto ridere*.



scusa Brunetta, Oscuro è uno che fa sempre battute sui culi di TUTTI, a quanto pare ai nostri culi ne capitano di tutti i colori:mrgreen:, ergo secondo me era una battuta come le altre!

tra l'altro io ho fatto più di una battuta razzista e nessuno ha mai detto nulla, nemmeno rossi mi sono mai arrivati
siamo tutti quanti razzisti?


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

conte io rompevo quando gli altri ti trovavano simpaticissimo, rimango equilibrata nella mia indifferenza.
quando ti dovevo dire ho detto, altrimenti taccio


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno gli spari.



Sei sempre messo in prima fila quando ti accorgi che qualcuno perde l'embolo, non te ne perdi mai una. E' un tuo stile molto ma molto schifoso, come le domande che scrivi spesso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella mia ingenuità devo dire che ho sempre inteso che giocaste


Pure io. Ma si è incazzato sul serio? Io ho chiesto a OspiteG di sposarmi


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sempre messo in prima fila quando ti accorgi che qualcuno perde l'embolo, non te ne perdi mai una. E' un tuo stile molto ma molto schifoso, come le domande che scrivi spesso.


AIUTATEMI.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure io. Ma si è incazzato sul serio? Io ho chiesto a UtenteG di sposarmi


Minchia, bella scelta, lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AIUTATEMI.



Compà ho scritto quello che penso, se è sbagliato ho toppato, no? 

Quindi tranquillo non farti aiutare tranquillizzati.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella mia ingenuità devo dire che ho sempre inteso che giocaste



ma era palese tra l'altro.
E manco io sono un fulmine di guerra


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, bella scelta, lasciatelo dire.


Fai un'elenco delle persone che ti stanno bene, facciamo prima.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa Brunetta, Oscuro è uno che fa sempre battute sui culi di TUTTI, a quanto pare ai nostri culi ne capitano di tutti i colori:mrgreen:, ergo secondo me era una battuta come le altre!
> 
> tra l'altro io ho fatto più di una battuta razzista e nessuno ha mai detto nulla, nemmeno rossi mi sono mai arrivati
> siamo tutti quanti razzisti?


Io non l'ho vista. O non era sembrata razzista. Ma hai detto a un nero che scrive qui che i negri devono far gli schiavi e che gli piace?
Era una brutta battuta. Morta lì.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, bella scelta, lasciatelo dire.



shining 2 a volte tornano


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma era palese tra l'altro.
> E *manco* io sono un fulmine di guerra


come manco
io sì:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà ho scritto quello che penso, se è sbagliato ho toppato, no?
> 
> Quindi tranquillo non farti aiutare tranquillizzati.


No vabbè, per lo meno stavolta non ci hai aperto un thread. Però mi sono pisciato addosso dalle risa. Scusa.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come manco
> io sì:mrgreen:



:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Luna,* il punto è che sei fidanzata col Conte,* ed immagino tu sappia, non tanto
> perchè rivelati da chissà chi ma perchè se ne è parlato sul forum anche di recente, dei trascorsi non proprio idilliaci tra lui e Farfalla. Capisci bene che è facile fraintendere, quand'è così, no?



Già vero ...


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, per lo meno stavolta non ci hai aperto un thread. Però mi sono pisciato addosso dalle risa. Scusa.


bella roba...hai le mutande di ricambio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora brutta cretina
> quando dici QUALCUNO
> 
> fai i nomi
> ...


ho solo scritto che non mi sono piaciute le insinuazioni di lunapiena

sai bene chi sono gli utenti a cui mi riferisco


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, per lo meno stavolta non ci hai aperto un thread. Però mi sono pisciato addosso dalle risa. Scusa.


Eh vabbè siamo qua per aprire i 3D. 

Ciao ciao.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella roba...hai le mutande di ricambio?


No. Mò so cazzi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

:racchia:l'igiene innanzi tutto! 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Mò so cazzi.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure io. Ma si è incazzato sul serio? Io ho chiesto a OspiteG di sposarmi



male se ospide g è uno che conosce un pò le dinamiche del forum
e mi sa di si visto un post che ha scritto non molto tempo fa...
per cui se non sei persa perditi:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non l'ho vista. O non era sembrata razzista. Ma hai detto a un nero che scrive qui che i negri devono far gli schiavi e che gli piace?
> Era una brutta battuta. Morta lì.



no no, erano proprio razziste


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Già vero ...



:risata::risata::risata::bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no no, erano proprio razziste


Peggio per te :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no no, erano proprio razziste


Si posso confermare, io mi sono stato zitto perchè "conosco free"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> male se ospide g è uno che conosce un pò le dinamiche del forum
> e mi sa di si visto un post che ha scritto non molto tempo fa...
> per cui se non sei persa perditi:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


Non ho capito proprio tutto.


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si posso confermare, io mi sono stato zitto perchè "conosco free"



ma a te chi ti conosce scusa?





:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lunapiena.
> 
> Ora vai nel tuo profilo e cambi quella scritta.
> 
> ...



Se ti urta cosi tanto lo faccio 
del resto dimmi cosa devo fare e io lo faccio no


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito proprio tutto.



qual'è la parte che non hai capito ?
eppure era un post su tre righe il mio massimo per la comprensione :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> stai scherzando?
> se fanno qualcosa a mia figlia posso strappare il cuore a morsi.ti sembra che sarei in grado di giudicare con equità?
> è chiaro che il giudizio deve essere al di sopra delle emozioni, ci mancherebbe altro


Però strappare a morsi il cuore di Erika è usare violenza.....Ecco io strapperei a morsi anche il suo. Di conseguenza della sua riabilitazione non me ne può fregare di me.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a te chi ti conosce scusa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se manco io me conosco, che azzo di domande fai? razzista polentona e mangiapatateatradimento!!

Mi sono scordato acida.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho solo scritto che non mi sono piaciute le insinuazioni di lunapiena
> 
> sai bene chi sono gli utenti a cui mi riferisco


No non lo so.

NON LO SO e non voglio saperlo manco per la minchia.


NON HO LETTO NESSUNA insinuazione di lunapiena...ma non posso difenderla perchè sennò tu dici che è la mia fidanzata.

Ma ora ho rotto il fidanzamento con lei e con tutti.

FORA DAI COGLIONI.

A da questo momento anche tu entri nel club dell'Ignore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....per finta....


...non ditemi che qualcuno ha creduto che ... naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però strappare a morsi il cuore di Erika è usare violenza.....Ecco io strapperei a morsi anche il suo. Di conseguenza della sua riabilitazione non me ne può fregare di me.



So che scherzi, almeno spero. 

Però sai farfalla, abbiamo scritto tanto di quello che Daniele a sproposito scrive e dopo che facciamo noi stessi? 

Non è che a volte la violenza la stiamo discriminando e non a convenienza ?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> qual'è la parte che non hai capito ?
> eppure era un post su tre righe il mio massimo per la comprensione :mrgreen:


Non ho capito perché chiedere a Ospite G di sposarmi fosse pericoloso (l'ho scritto come battuta perché come battuta l'ho scritta in commento a un suo post sulla serietà del matrimonio. Chiunque avrebbe capito). Non ho capito cosa dicevi di Ospite G che mi sembra un nuovissimo utente. Non ho capito quella battuta su Persa (ancora?!!) e sul perdermi. In tre righe ne hai scritte di cose poco chiare. Ma tu parli di dinamiche del forum, forse sono queste che non capisco. In effetti non ho capito gli schieramenti. Ad esempio posso rispondere e trovare simpatiche utenti avverse o no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ti urta cosi tanto lo faccio
> del resto dimmi cosa devo fare e io lo faccio no


Fai come ti pare.
Come hai sempre fatto.

NOn accetto in nessun modo che riparta la giostra che a suo tempo fecero con l'utente Nausicaa.

Quindi ci siamo trovati qui, ci siamo divertiti e quindi rompo con enorme dolore il nostro fidanzamento virtuale.

Sei libera.

E' che quando vedi cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra...è meglio chiarire no?

VERBO CARO

CHIARIAMOCI no?

Quindi scrivi che so innamorata della felicità che è meglio.

Vediamo se la piantano no?

Ste comari di paese del cazzo della peggior risma no?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

*lunapiena*

Aspettavo che il conte e tu litigaste, ora posso finalmente corteggiarti. yeahhhhhh!!

Grazie forum, vi amo!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendi pure per buono che il Conte abbia raccontato cose a Luna, che fai? E' il Conte, lo conosci. Il
> punto è che Luna non credo volesse colpire basso, è che spesso è talmente sui generis che quello che
> scrive bisognerebbe davvero prenderlo col beneficio d'inventario.


No no non ci siamo capiti
Io non penso che lui abbia raccontato a lei cose mie. E non penso che lei le userebbe.
Semplicemente sta al suo gioco nel punzecchiare, rubinare, ecc ecc+
Lei lo prende per un gioco e lui ottiene il risultato
Fine di tutto
Che Lunapiena non sia ne stupida ne cattiva l'ho sempre detto


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però strappare a morsi il cuore di Erika è usare violenza.....Ecco io strapperei a morsi anche il suo. Di conseguenza della sua riabilitazione non me ne può fregare di me.


Ciao,

scusa farfalla ... forse sarò brusca ora.

se non ti piace il sistema, perché si basa su una visione "umana" ... 

e delle riflessioni dietro ci stanno ... non siamo disumani. 

fatti le valige è va lì dove ... i colpevoli vengono massacrati in pubblico.

però, accetta tutte le conseguenze di questo pensiero. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non lo so.
> 
> NON LO SO e non voglio saperlo manco per la minchia.
> 
> ...


Conte, mi pare evidente che la cosa della fidanzata blablabla era per ridere, eh. D'altra parte, quel nomignolo Luna lo mise
proprio per quello. Cioè il nomignolo non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> So che scherzi, almeno spero.
> 
> Però sai farfalla, abbiamo scritto tanto di quello che Daniele a sproposito scrive e dopo che facciamo noi stessi?
> 
> Non è che a volte la violenza la stiamo discriminando e non a convenienza ?


Nooooooooooooo pagine e pagine per dire che c'è differenza tra una posizione fredda e quella di chi è coinvolto e ricominciamo? Non ce la posso fare!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché chiedere a Ospite G di sposarmi fosse pericoloso (l'ho scritto come battuta perché come battuta l'ho scritta in commento a un suo post sulla serietà del matrimonio. Chiunque avrebbe capito). Non ho capito cosa dicevi di Ospite G che mi sembra un nuovissimo utente. Non ho capito quella battuta su Persa (ancora?!!) e sul perdermi. In tre righe ne hai scritte di cose poco chiare. Ma tu parli di dinamiche del forum, forse sono queste che non capisco. In effetti non ho capito gli schieramenti. Ad esempio posso rispondere e trovare simpatiche utenti avverse o no?


Senti abbiamo giocato.
Non me ne frega un casso di chi sei o chi non sei.

Perchè soprattutto a me di Persa non è mai fregato un casso.

Ok?

Fine dei giochi.

Ti faccio le mie scuse per aver pensato che eri persa...

Sii chi ti pare

ma soprattutto sii te stessa!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché chiedere a Ospite G di sposarmi fosse pericoloso (l'ho scritto come battuta perché come battuta l'ho scritta in commento a un suo post sulla serietà del matrimonio. Chiunque avrebbe capito). Non ho capito cosa dicevi di Ospite G che mi sembra un nuovissimo utente. Non ho capito quella battuta su Persa (ancora?!!) e sul perdermi. In tre righe ne hai scritte di cose poco chiare. Ma tu parli di dinamiche del forum, forse sono queste che non capisco. *In effetti non ho capito gli schieramenti*. Ad esempio posso rispondere e trovare simpatiche utenti avverse o no?



ma quali schieramenti?

ma siete tutti rincoglioniti oggi?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, mi pare evidente che la cosa della fidanzata blablabla era per ridere, eh. D'altra parte, quel nomignolo Luna lo mise
> proprio per quello. Cioè il nomignolo non c'entra nulla.


Joey ci sono già passato.
PER TE è per ridere.

Ma non per tutti.

Tu non sei tutti.

E non voglio in nessun modo dovermi ancora giustificare con qualcuno di voi.

Giro di vite.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, mi pare evidente che la cosa della fidanzata blablabla era per ridere, eh. D'altra parte, quel nomignolo Luna lo mise
> proprio per quello. Cioè il nomignolo non c'entra nulla.



Cit Gioacchino Luna, il punto è che sei fidanzata col Conte, ed immagino tu sappia, non tanto
perchè rivelati da chissà chi ma perchè se ne è parlato sul forum anche di recente, dei trascorsi non proprio idilliaci tra lui e Farfalla. Capisci bene che è facile fraintendere, quand'è così, no?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspettavo che il conte e tu litigaste, ora posso finalmente corteggiarti. yeahhhhhh!!
> 
> Grazie forum, vi amo!



Ok ci stò:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti abbiamo giocato.
> Non me ne frega un casso di chi sei o chi non sei.
> 
> Perchè soprattutto a me di Persa non è mai fregato un casso.
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quali schieramenti?
> 
> ma siete tutti rincoglioniti oggi?


Ciao,

infatti!!

io sto con me :up: ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey ci sono già passato.
> PER TE è per ridere.
> 
> Ma non per tutti.
> ...


Verissimo. Non sono tutti. L'ho anche scritto stamattina. Vabbè.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché chiedere a Ospite G di sposarmi fosse pericoloso (l'ho scritto come battuta perché come battuta l'ho scritta in commento a un suo post sulla serietà del matrimonio. Chiunque avrebbe capito). Non ho capito cosa dicevi di Ospite G che mi sembra un nuovissimo utente. Non ho capito quella battuta su Persa (ancora?!!) e sul perdermi. In tre righe ne hai scritte di cose poco chiare. Ma tu parli di dinamiche del forum, forse sono queste che non capisco. In effetti non ho capito gli schieramenti. Ad esempio posso rispondere e trovare simpatiche utenti avverse o no?




scusami Brunetta è che oggi davvero non co stò dentro 
pensavo che avessi fatto una battuta ...

davvero mi viene da ridere ....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooo pagine e pagine per dire che c'è differenza tra una posizione fredda e quella di chi è coinvolto e ricominciamo? Non ce la posso fare!



Ah ma io ero daccordo, solo che la frase di farfalla è molto contraddittoria a quello che sembrava esprimere. Ma ho anche scritto spero che stia scherzando.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vedi jeoy è che qui si pensa che tutti per via traverse sappiano i fatti
> degli altri ...
> e questo mi fa davvero schifo...


Mai pensato di te nei riguardi del conte e viceversa leggi se ti va quello che ho scritto



Minerva ha detto:


> nella mia ingenuità devo dire che ho sempre inteso che giocaste


Tutti sappiamo che stanno giocando



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, mi pare evidente che la cosa della fidanzata blablabla era per ridere, eh. D'altra parte, quel nomignolo Luna lo mise
> proprio per quello. Cioè il nomignolo non c'entra nulla.


Ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no non ci siamo capiti
> Io non penso che lui abbia raccontato a lei cose mie. E non penso che lei le userebbe.
> Semplicemente sta al suo gioco nel punzecchiare, rubinare, ecc ecc+
> Lei lo prende per un gioco e lui ottiene il risultato
> ...


Mio Ultimo post poi vai in ignore pure te.
Tu hai i fumi nel cervello.
Troppi ansiolitici ti danno alla testa.

Mai rubinato a random

Oppure cacci fuori le prove....

Finiscila con la tua testa di merda che ti fa pensare sempre che quello che pensi tu di necessità sia vero.

E vedi di trovare la palle per dire a tuo marito la tua scorrettezza nei suoi confronti.

E poi insegna la correttezza agli altri.

At capì?

Eh? Comare de paese eh?

Ci svegliamo un po' eh dalle tue pecole e manie eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e hai letto bene, limpidamente, come mi sono posta io fino a qualche tempo fa, rispetto qualsiasi utente scrivesse nel forum
> *ammetto che dopo certe vicende mi sono incattivita parecchio e senz'altro la colpa non è di Luna, nè di nessun altro che scriva qui*
> ma dopo che qualcuno ha lanciato parti della mia e altrui vita privata qui dentro senza il mio consenso, che mi si passi per qualla che cospira in mp perchè conosco alcuni utenti non mi sta bene
> 
> ...



qualcuno mi dica se per caso questo post era poco chiaro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quali schieramenti?
> 
> ma siete tutti rincoglioniti oggi?


L'ho appena letto eh . E poi c'è chi dà dello scimunito e cretino o ignorante in tutte le discussioni a qualcuno e viceversa anche quando non c'entra una fava: lo vedo che c'è chi ha delle persone che non sopporta. Io trovo tutti uguali.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio Ultimo post poi vai in ignore pure te.
> Tu hai i fumi nel cervello.
> Troppi ansiolitici ti danno alla testa.
> 
> ...


cvd dato che ho commesso una scorrettezza non posso far notare le scorrettezze di altri
che tradotto è

Non puoi essere così incazzata con Erika perchè anche tu hai le tue colpe:mrgreen:

P.S.: non prendo ansiolitici da due anni se non sporadicamente:mrgreen:

Pensavo di esser in ignore da tempo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> qualcuno mi dica se per caso questo post era poco chiaro


Se hai la coda di paglia, si


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ci stò:inlove:



Bene!!:inlove:

Ti avverto di una cosa però! io vado al sodo!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cit Gioacchino Luna, il punto è che sei fidanzata col Conte, ed immagino tu sappia, non tanto
> perchè rivelati da chissà chi ma perchè se ne è parlato sul forum anche di recente, dei trascorsi non proprio idilliaci tra lui e Farfalla. Capisci bene che è facile fraintendere, quand'è così, no?


Santa Rosalia, dammi la forza. Ed anche un altro paio di mutande.


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> qualcuno mi dica se per caso questo post era poco chiaro



io ho capito che ti riferivi ad alex

però forse ho capito male


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai pensato di te nei riguardi del conte e viceversa leggi se ti va quello che ho scritto


sai cos' è che mi disgusta di più ...
il manforte che ogni tanto noto qui dentro 
tutti per uno e uno per tutti finchè va tutto bene ma appena le cose girano  gira la ruota
e poi sono io che non penso con la mia testa ...


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho appena letto eh . E poi c'è chi dà dello scimunito e cretino o ignorante in tutte le discussioni a qualcuno e viceversa anche quando non c'entra una fava: lo vedo che c'è chi ha delle persone che non sopporta. *Io trovo tutti uguali.*


Ciao,

io no. io distinguo ... 

la testa di una persona è fatta così, proprio per orientarsi. 

chi afferma il contrario ... è un marziano.

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene!!:inlove:
> 
> Ti avverto di una cosa però! io vado al sodo!


ma un pò di illusioni prima .....no eh!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia, dammi la forza. Ed anche un altro paio di mutande.



Ma daiiii sggherzavo io!! voi vedè che puoi sgherzare solo tu? minghia berò come è bello giocare con la scrittura a convenienza. yeahh sgherzavo gioacchino sgherzavo pure io!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sai cos' è che mi disgusta di più ...
> il manforte che ogni tanto noto qui dentro
> *tutti per uno e uno per tutti finchè va tutto bene ma appena le cose girano gira la ruota
> *e poi sono io che non penso con la mia testa ...



non so a cosa ti riferisci, se vuoi spiegarmi
L'unica persona su cui ho cambiato idea qui dentro è il Conte e ne ho motivo
Dopodichè se devo dire alla Matra, a simy o a Oscuro (cito quelli che sento più vicino o che scrivono di più) che hanno scritto una stronzata lo faccio senza problemi


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma un pò di illusioni prima .....no eh!



Ma certo, solo che io le illusioni te le trasformo in realtà, molto difficile farlo con chi al cospetto del sole sembra ancora più luminosa. Ma c'è la farò


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho appena letto eh . E poi c'è chi dà dello scimunito e cretino o ignorante in tutte le discussioni a qualcuno e viceversa anche quando non c'entra una fava: *lo vedo che c'è chi ha delle persone che non sopporta*.* Io trovo tutti uguali*.


questo è vero e penso sia normale

quello che volevo spiegare è che anch'io trovavo tutti uguali, ma da un certo punto in poi non è stato più possibile perchè qualcuno ha pensato bene di strumentalizzare l'1% che sapeva di me (non è il conte, tanto per capirci)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> io ho capito che ti riferivi ad alex
> 
> però forse ho capito male


bravissima


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma un pò di illusioni prima .....no eh!





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, solo che i le illusioni te le trasformo in realtà, molto difficile farlo con chi al cospetto del sole sembra ancora più luminosa. Ma c'è la farò




opcorn:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Guardona! però se a lunapiena va bene....mmmmm mi piace!


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

che palle questo tradinet, sempre tutti a litigare tra di voi. quasi quasi vado via.




ciao ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella mia ingenuità devo dire che ho sempre inteso che giocaste


Senti non insultare la mia intelligenza.
Se tu sei una donna ingenua e me lo dimostri io mi taglio na man.

Verissimo che giocavamo

Ma un bel gioco

come sai dura poco.

Ma capisci da te e qui ti ho visto più volte sei femmina no?

E molto curiosa

e quando si è troppo curiose si va sempre a ficcanasare dove non bisogna.


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

ma come tutti uguali?

qua siamo tutti diversi

mi piacerebbe fare la prova e scrivere nascondendo i nick!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che palle questo tradinet, sempre tutti a litigare tra di voi. quasi quasi vado via.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ti aiuto compà :calcio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sai cos' è che mi disgusta di più ...
> il manforte che ogni tanto noto qui dentro
> *tutti per uno e uno per tutti finchè va tutto bene* ma appena le cose girano  gira la ruota
> e poi sono io che non penso con la mia testa ...



senti bella

farfalla sa anche quante volte vado in bagno e da lei non mi guardo le spalle, capito?

perchè *negli anni *ho capito che mi posso *fidare* di lei, anche se *a volte non la pensiamo allo stesso modo*


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so a cosa ti riferisci, se vuoi spiegarmi
> L'unica persona su cui ho cambiato idea qui dentro è il Conte e ne ho motivo
> Dopodichè se devo dire alla Matra, a simy o a Oscuro (cito quelli che sento più vicino o che scrivono di più) che hanno scritto una stronzata lo faccio senza problemi



Non credo di dover spiegazioni a nessuno
tantomenno a un'utente che ritiene che per poter interagire con lei 
ha bisogno di carte bollate
ne tanto meno tu le devi me ...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sperando che la smettano di rompere i coglioni! ci vado bene?


Embè ecchecazzo...

Come la storia che mia moglie ha scritto ad admin

dove sono le prove? Eh?

NON è vera...perchè io scrissi ad Admin no?

E saprò se io sono io no?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come tutti uguali?
> 
> qua siamo tutti diversi
> 
> mi piacerebbe fare la prova e scrivere nascondendo i nick!



Seeeeee appena scrivo io, dicono quello è Ultimo si nota dalle virrgole, si nota che non si capisce un cazzo, si nota dalle minchiate che scrive.. continuo free ? auahaahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte io rompevo quando gli altri ti trovavano simpaticissimo, rimango equilibrata nella mia indifferenza.
> quando ti dovevo dire ho detto, altrimenti taccio


E' il come lo dici

che alle volte è estremamente irritante per me.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè ecchecazzo...
> 
> Come la storia che mia moglie ha scritto ad admin
> 
> ...


Direi eh!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io no. io distinguo ...
> 
> ...


Ma certo. Intendevo che non decido che un post fa schifo e un utente è scemo perché  è amico o è nemico di chi considero simpatico o intelligente o interessante o no.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che palle questo tradinet, sempre tutti a litigare tra di voi. quasi quasi vado via.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

*free*

avrei bisogno di una ingegnera: ho una torre pendente, al momento, e vorrei tirarla su. tu te la sentiresti di darmi una mano?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non credo di dover spiegazioni a nessuno
> tantomenno a un'utente che ritiene che per poter interagire con lei
> ha bisogno di carte bollate
> ne tanto meno tu le devi me ...



Carte bollate?


mi sembra che in questo forum tutti interagiscono con me, e che siano d'accordo o meno non fa differenza


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti bella
> 
> farfalla sa anche quante volte vado in bagno e da lei non mi guardo le spalle, capito?
> 
> perchè *negli anni *ho capito che mi posso *fidare* di lei, anche se *a volte non la pensiamo allo stesso modo*



mi fai quasi paura:scared:


anch'io di farfalla mi fiderei 
ma di te no...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

*farfalla*

se puoi mi rispondi?







 Originariamente Scritto da *farfalla* 
Però strappare a morsi il cuore di Erika è usare violenza.....Ecco io strapperei a morsi anche il suo. Di conseguenza della sua riabilitazione non me ne può fregare di me.




So che scherzi, almeno spero. 

Però sai farfalla, abbiamo scritto tanto di quello che Daniele a sproposito scrive e dopo che facciamo noi stessi? 

Non è che a volte la violenza la stiamo discriminando e non a convenienza ?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo. Intendevo che non decido che un post fa schifo e un utente è scemo perché no è amico o è nemico di chi considero simpatico o intelligente o interessante o no.


Ciao Brunetta,

una cosa è certa.

non perdi la pazienza con me ...  ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché chiedere a Ospite G di sposarmi fosse pericoloso (l'ho scritto come battuta perché come battuta l'ho scritta in commento a un suo post sulla serietà del matrimonio. Chiunque avrebbe capito). Non ho capito cosa dicevi di Ospite G che mi sembra un nuovissimo utente. Non ho capito quella battuta su Persa (ancora?!!) e sul perdermi. In tre righe ne hai scritte di cose poco chiare. Ma tu parli di dinamiche del forum, forse sono queste che non capisco. In effetti non ho capito gli schieramenti. Ad esempio posso rispondere e trovare simpatiche utenti avverse o no?


Senti testona.

NON ESISTE NESSUNO SCHIERAMENTO ok?

SOno tutte belle balle inventate ok?

E più uno è scemo più ci abbocca ok?

Sei così scema che una cosa diventa vera perchè continuano a dirla in diecimila post eh?

Sai cosa c'è semmai? 

Che quelli che si conoscono di persona parlano con un linguaggio che capiscono solo loro e poi si tradiscono perchè sto sistema fotte pure loro.

Come sempre la prima gallina che canta è quella che ha fatto l'uovo no?

Per favore non cascarci pure tu. Andiamo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avrei bisogno di una ingegnera: ho una torre pendente, al momento, e vorrei tirarla su. tu te la sentiresti di darmi una mano?


non sono ingegnera ma forse posso esserti d'aiuto


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avrei bisogno di una ingegnera: ho una torre pendente, al momento, e vorrei tirarla su. tu te la sentiresti di darmi una mano?



non sono una ing.!

però una mano te la dò volentieri!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non sono una ing.!
> 
> però una mano te la dò volentieri!


Arch.?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> se puoi mi rispondi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era figurativo. Non ho mai pensato che a Erika andasse uccisa.
Ma che meritasse una pena esemplare e più rigida si. 
Indipendentemente che il bambino morto sia il mio o quello di un'altra donna


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti testona.
> 
> NON ESISTE NESSUNO SCHIERAMENTO ok?
> 
> ...


Io non sono scema, tu non so. Non me ne frega nulla di provarti quel che è palese anche solo in questa discussione. Fai come ti pare.


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Arch.?



orrore!:unhappy:

no, solo una dott. in giur.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2013)

... ma lo sai che "free" significa più spesso "gratis" che "libero"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> orrore!:unhappy:
> 
> no, solo una dott. in giur.


Ma sei diplomata Geom.?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era figurativo. Non ho mai pensato che a Erika andasse uccisa.
> Ma che meritasse una pena esemplare e più rigida si.
> Indipendentemente che il bambino morto sia il mio o quello di un'altra donna


Grazie. 

E tu Minerva ? hai scritto qualcosa sul mangiare il cuore se toccassero tua figlia, anche te non verresti presa da raptus e non mangeresti nulla giusto?


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono ingegnera ma forse posso esserti d'aiuto





free ha detto:


> non sono una ing.!
> 
> però una mano te la dò volentieri!



quante belle ingegnere su questo portale. 

farfy, bella, vorrei prima verificare il progetto di free, visto che il tuo l'ho già fatto mio. 
 magari lei aggiunge dell'altro che tu hai dimenticato a farmi vedere. Poi io a mia volta ti riferisco e tu ppotrai mettere in pratuica tutto. Ti pare una bella idea?


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti testona.
> 
> NON ESISTE NESSUNO SCHIERAMENTO ok?
> 
> ...



ma un bel chissenefrega?

caro Conte, non a tutti interessano le dietrologie, no? e poi mi sembrano termini francamente esagerati, fottersi, tradire...


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma lo sai che "free" significa più spesso "gratis" che "libero"? :mrgreen:



sì certo, io solo gratis!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quante belle ingegnere su questo portale.
> 
> farfy, bella, vorrei prima verificare il progetto di free, visto che il tuo l'ho già fatto mio.
> magari lei aggiunge dell'altro che tu hai dimenticato a farmi vedere. Poi io a mia volta ti riferisco e tu ppotrai mettere in pratuica tutto. Ti pare una bella idea?


no:no::sorpreso::ar::triste:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei diplomata Geom.?



no, maturità scientifica

ho acquisito un po' di esperienza sul campo

tu mi sembri geom., o sbaglio?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Carte bollate?
> 
> 
> mi sembra che in questo forum tutti interagiscono con me, e che siano d'accordo o meno non fa differenza



no 
a me sembra invece che di differenza ne faccia e parecchia...


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi fai quasi paura:scared:
> 
> 
> anch'io di farfalla mi fiderei
> ma di te no...


io si ciecamente! e nonostante abbiamo avuti i nostri screzi non le volterei mai le spalle come le non le ha mai voltate a me


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Conte me c'è qualcuno che anoca non hai messo in ignore? o ti leggi i tuoi post da solo :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io si ciecamente! e nonostante abbiamo avuti i nostri screzi non le volterei mai le spalle come le non le ha mai voltate a me



Ti ammiro molto Simy 
sei ancora cosi pura...
non è provocazione è un complimento lo penso davvero....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma un bel chissenefrega?
> 
> caro Conte, non a tutti interessano le dietrologie, no? e poi mi sembrano termini francamente esagerati, fottersi, tradire...


Senti free...
Non voglio che lunapiena venga tirata dentro questioni che riguardano solo me e quelle persone.

Ho visto come si stavano mettendo le cose.

Ho agito di conseguenza....

Poi va sempre a finire che un utente si deve giustificare davanti a loro.

Ci sono già passato e non voglio altri casini.

Non accetto lontanamente che dicano che lunapiena pensi con la mia testa.

Come dissero che Nausicaa è contizzata.

Non ci sto dentro a sto stato di cose e quindi agisco come ritengo opportuno.

At salut.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti ammiro molto Simy
> sei ancora cosi pura...
> non è provocazione è un complimento lo penso davvero....



Grazie Luna


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avrei bisogno di una ingegnera: ho una torre pendente, al momento, e vorrei tirarla su. tu te la sentiresti di darmi una mano?



presente


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, maturità scientifica
> 
> ho acquisito un po' di esperienza sul campo
> 
> tu mi sembri geom., o sbaglio?


Diplomato odontotecnico.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Minchia.

Peggio del conclave.

Luna le orchi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> Peggio del conclave.
> 
> Luna le orchi?


Quella gran gnocca della Vandona sta bene? Se la tira? Sai che il Cimby sta sbragando?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diplomato odontotecnico.



minchia allora metti almeno un'avatar dove sorridi :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> Peggio del conclave.
> 
> *Luna le orchi*?


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



ocio che la prossima di cui m'innamoro sei tu....:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quella gran gnocca della Vandona sta bene? Se la tira? Sai che il Cimby sta sbragando?



la vandona devo ammettere non la vedo benissimo. Ma colpa mia che mi dimentico di spruzzarla due volte al giorno.
Devo cambiare sistema.
Ti dirò, non se la tira per niente. Lo sai che le puttanelle sono le phal
Anche il mio cimby sta sbragando. Lo sto minacciando di reciderlo tutto ma niente.
Il dendro invece è sempre sospettoso. Anche il tuo?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Allora*



Simy ha detto:


> Grazie Luna


FACCIO LE MIE SCUSE A BRUNETTA,GIURO NON VOLEVO ESSERE OFFENSIVO IO SCHERZAVO!Al conte:A bello ma che te se rotto l'organo?Sapessi quanto ci hai rotto il nostro...se te pijo....!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> FACCIO LE MIE SCUSE A BRUNETTA,GIURO NON VOLEVO ESSERE OFFENSIVO IO SCHERZAVO!Al conte:A bello ma che te se rotto l'organo?Sapessi quanto ci hai rotto il nostro...se te pijo....!


guarda che sarai in ignore pure te... ormai da quello che dice siamo tutti in ignore


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> guarda che sarai in ignore pure te... ormai da quello che dice siamo tutti in ignore


E sti cazzi....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no
> a me sembra invece che di differenza ne faccia e parecchia...


Assolutamente no
Ultimo
Daniele
Jb
Minerva
Sono solo alcuni esempi di persone con cui a volte sono in disaccordo e non ho nessun problema a interagire con loro


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la vandona devo ammettere non la vedo benissimo. Ma colpa mia che mi dimentico di spruzzarla due volte al giorno.
> Devo cambiare sistema.
> Ti dirò, non se la tira per niente. Lo sai che le puttanelle sono le phal
> Anche il mio cimby sta sbragando. Lo sto minacciando di reciderlo tutto ma niente.
> Il dendro invece è sempre sospettoso. Anche il tuo?


sì... quelli rimangono sospettosi secondo me. Adesso devo soppalcare perchè sono troppo fisse e temo prendano poca luce, mi sa che il cimby lo devo svasare e separare. Paura. Mai fatto con il cimby. Aspetto che sfiorisca però... che dici?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> FACCIO LE MIE SCUSE A BRUNETTA,GIURO NON VOLEVO ESSERE OFFENSIVO IO SCHERZAVO!Al conte:A bello ma che te se rotto l'organo?Sapessi quanto ci hai rotto il nostro...se te pijo....!


Scuse de che? Ho fatto notare che era un po' brutta come battuta. Stop. Per spiegare poi ci sono volute decine di pagine :condom:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Scuse de che? Ho fatto notare che era un po' brutta come battuta. Stop. Per spiegare poi ci sono volute decine di pagine :condom:


Non  volevo scherzare sulle violenze figurati!


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... quelli rimangono sospettosi secondo me. Adesso devo soppalcare perchè sono troppo fisse e temo prendano poca luce, mi sa che il cimby lo devo svasare e separare. Paura. Mai fatto con il cimby. Aspetto che sfiorisca però... che dici?



temo anche io che rimangano sospettosi. hanno un pò lì'aria da Cuccia, te lo ricordi?
Dendro e cimby luce a manetta. Se riesci anche quella del mattino, soprattutto il mostro cymbi.

Minchia dividerlo. Auguri.
si si, aspetta che sfiorisca a meno che le radici non siano tutte fuori e lui non tenti di scappare dal vaso


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti VOGLIO DELLE PROVE QUI DAVANTI A TUTTI.


 Sta uveite si sta diffondendo a macchia d'olio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti testona.
> 
> NON ESISTE NESSUNO SCHIERAMENTO ok?
> 
> ...


E dai calmati,non ti posso vedere livido di rabbia,dai polentone!


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

ammazza quanto avete scritto, non ci si sta dietro


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Highlander ha detto:


> ammazza quanto avete scritto, non ci si sta dietro


Ciao caro


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao caro


ciao simy,volevo vedere i progressi della discussione ma ci sono 7 fantastiliardi di pagine...


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diplomato odontotecnico.



però pitti in proprio, vero?


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ocio che la prossima di cui m'innamoro sei tu....:inlove:



ma io sono una bestia grama, molto peggio del Conte e di Ultimo!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Highlander ha detto:


> ciao simy,volevo vedere i progressi della discussione ma ci sono 7 fantastiliardi di pagine...


Poi ti faccio il riassunto


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Poi ti faccio il riassunto


Mi dovreste pagare per tutte le risate che vi faccio fare....!Però sono preoccupato per il conte,pensare che mi metterà in ignore mi addolora....!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> però pitti in proprio, vero?


Solo per consumo personale.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Per leggervi ci vorrebbe un mese ... Però a occhio e croce il conte si è incavolato ben bene... Ma magari state scherzando e sono io che interpreto male i post...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dovreste pagare per tutte le risate che vi faccio fare....!Però sono preoccupato per il conte,pensare che mi metterà in ignore mi addolora....!


oscuro, a prescindere dalle tue intenzioni, io continuo a pensare che dovresti limare un po' le contrapposizioni. Io non vedo molto il senso del continuo "litigio" qui dentro. Se non c'è accordo su alcune questioni, basta ignorarsi e si evitano problemi. E' un peccato che delle discussioni su argomenti affatto scontati si perdano in un mare di scontri. Lo dico con spirito costruttivo


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per leggervi ci vorrebbe un mese ... Però a occhio e croce il conte si è incavolato ben bene... Ma magari state scherzando e sono io che interpreto male i post...


temo tu non abbia male interpretato


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Poi ti faccio il riassunto


ho letto un pochino, e mi pare che sulla sostanza la discussione si è persa


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dovreste pagare per tutte le risate che vi faccio fare....!Però sono preoccupato per il conte,pensare che mi metterà in ignore mi addolora....!



sei unico Oscuro!:mrgreen:

una notte non riuscivo a dormire e ho letto un tuo 3d vecchio, in pratica una aveva esternato una fantasia, tipo che le sarebbe piaciuto che arrivasse a casa uno sconosciuto "malintenzionato", e tu le hai scritto tutta la storia

oddio che ridere!:mrgreen:

lo ripeschi??


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per leggervi ci vorrebbe un mese ... Però a occhio e croce il conte si è incavolato ben bene... Ma magari state scherzando e sono io che interpreto male i post...



si è incavolato per luna

molto romantico!


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Riporto l'argomento in tema, visto che io ho deliri.
> 
> Faccio un esempio caro a me medesimo. Mettiamo che un ladro (o una persona comunque mal intenzionata) entri in casa mia pensando che io stia dormendo, e invece sono sveglio. Se sento dei rumori io tendenzialmente prendo sempre un qualche oggetto contundente oppure un coltello, se so che la mia compagna è a letto con me (in caso contrario suppongo che sia lei la casinista). Onestamente io se trovo una persona in casa che per me ha intenzioni contro di me non penso di difendermi abbasstanza per quanto è la reale minaccia, ma mi difendo supponendo la minaccia massima, per preservare me medesimo. Quindi se ci scappa una persona con lesioni permanenti o persino morta, posso supporre che quella persona avesse considerato il rischio di finire in quel modo entrando in casa mia con intenzioni sbagliate, no?
> Che sia rara evenienza, va bene, ma siccome succede....bisogna considerarla come possibilità. Ripeto, se tradisci devi considerare se scoperto di avere un ottimo sistema per calmare gli animi (alcune persone non sono così) oppure può capitare l'imprevisto e chi non suppone il raptus (e nelle carceri esistono persone che hanno ucciso per tale raptus) vuol dire che vive in un paese di caramelle. Non giustifica l'assassino, in verità lo giustica la sentenza stessa se è stato raptus, ma di certo chi dice "poverina/o chi l'avrebbe mai detto he poteva finire così!", per me è ipocrita o stupido, perchè una probabilità seppur minima c'è, ed è nella evidendza delle situazione che ha scatenato il tutto, cioè il dolore fornito come combustibile alla azione.


vedi daniele, il tuo esempio non regge poiché un conto è una persona con cattive intenzioni a casa, altro è una che ti tradisce. Nel caso di persona con cattive intenzioni, il codice penale permette la legittima difesa nel caso in cui, in termini pratici, la reazione è proporzionale all'azione. Per esempio, se spari ad un ladro disarmato, è difficile che te la cavi. Quindi, anche nel caso della persona con cattive intenzioni non è certo che se la bastoni a morte tu possa essere poi scagionato. Ovviamente, tutto cio' non ha alcuna attinenza con il trandimento, nel quale non ci sono rischi per la propria incolumità fisica. 

Il punto che tu non riesci a vedere è che la violenza va condannata sempre, che non ci sono giustificazioni o spiegazioni per la violenza. Non si può dire "se l'è cercata", perché questo equivale a sdoganare la violenza. Tu magari la vedi diversamente. Ma per chi, come me, ritiene la violenza errata a prescindere, il tuo ragionamento non funzionerà mai. E permettimi di insistere sul fatto che, da come scrivi, hai una rabbia irrisolta, molto pericolosa per te e per glia altri.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti!!
> 
> ...


... Per oggi sto con me e mi basto,
nessuno mi vede ....
E allora accarezzo la mia solitudine
E ognuno ha il suo corpo a cui sa cosa chiedere, chiedere, chie-de-re ....


[video=youtube;O-QQDtBJ1yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-QQDtBJ1yA[/video]


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ho letto un pochino, e mi pare che sulla sostanza la discussione si è persa


meglio 
mi risparmio una fatica....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> si è incavolato per luna
> 
> molto romantico!


Onestamente non ci ho capito un granché e non è quello l'importante... Ho solo notato una certa esasperazione nei suoi post ... Tutto qui


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vedi daniele, il tuo esempio non regge poiché un conto è una persona con cattive intenzioni a casa, altro è una che ti tradisce. Nel caso di persona con cattive intenzioni, il codice penale permette la legittima difesa nel caso in cui, in termini pratici, la reazione è proporzionale all'azione. Per esempio, se spari ad un ladro disarmato, è difficile che te la cavi. Quindi, anche nel caso della persona con cattive intenzioni non è certo che se la bastoni a morte tu possa essere poi scagionato. Ovviamente, tutto cio' non ha alcuna attinenza con il trandimento, nel quale non ci sono rischi per la propria incolumità fisica.
> 
> Il punto che tu non riesci a vedere è che la violenza va condannata sempre, che non ci sono giustificazioni o spiegazioni per la violenza. Non si può dire "se l'è cercata", perché questo equivale a sdoganare la violenza. Tu magari la vedi diversamente. Ma per chi, come me, ritiene la violenza errata a prescindere, il tuo ragionamento non funzionerà mai. E permettimi di insistere sul fatto che, da come scrivi, hai una rabbia irrisolta, molto pericolosa per te e per glia altri.


Approvo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Approvo


Anch'io


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> oscuro, a prescindere dalle tue intenzioni, io continuo a pensare che dovresti limare un po' le contrapposizioni. Io non vedo molto il senso del continuo "litigio" qui dentro. Se non c'è accordo su alcune questioni, basta ignorarsi e si evitano problemi. E' un peccato che delle discussioni su argomenti affatto scontati si perdano in un mare di scontri. Lo dico con spirito costruttivo


Si sono d'accrodo con te,solo che hai sbagliato interlocutore!Non puoi pisciarmi sulla macchina e sperare che io ignoro capisci?Non puoi fare illusioni e pensare che nessuno replichi!Massy in breve,se mi dissangui i coglioni a morsi,poi aspettati che ti depilo il culo a schiaffi o no?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono d'accrodo con te,solo che hai sbagliato interlocutore!Non puoi pisciarmi sulla macchina e sperare che io ignoro capisci?Non puoi fare illusioni e pensare che nessuno replichi!Massy in breve,*se mi dissangui i coglioni a morsi,poi aspettati che ti depilo il culo a schiaffi o* no?



Ma io vorrei sapere certi esempi come ti vengono....


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> sei unico Oscuro!:mrgreen:
> 
> una notte non riuscivo a dormire e ho letto un tuo 3d vecchio, in pratica una aveva esternato una fantasia, tipo che le sarebbe piaciuto che arrivasse a casa uno sconosciuto "malintenzionato", e tu le hai scritto tutta la storia
> 
> ...


Carissima non saprei dove cercare,ne ho fatte così tante.La cosa grave sai qual'è?che questi lampi di genio li ho pure fuori,anche se sono uno triste e malinconico.Comunque tu non sei normale,non hai sonno e vai a ripescare i 3d di oscuro vecchi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma io vorrei sapere certi esempi come ti vengono....


Simy ho una mente fervida e creativa,ti giuro mi vengono spontanee come oggi con annablume sul tram...stupenda....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ho una mente fervida e creativa,ti giuro mi vengono spontanee come oggi con annablume sul tram...stupenda....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lo so che ti vengono spontanee... e ormai dovrei anche conoscerti ...ma t'assicuto che ancora riesci a stupirmi


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono d'accrodo con te,solo che hai sbagliato interlocutore!Non puoi pisciarmi sulla macchina e sperare che io ignoro capisci?Non puoi fare illusioni e pensare che nessuno replichi!Massy in breve,se mi dissangui i coglioni a morsi,poi aspettati che ti depilo il culo a schiaffi o no?


cioé, se comprendo bene la similitudine, il concetto è che queste persone ti hanno provocato e quindi tu reagisci?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Lo so che ti vengono spontanee... e ormai dovrei anche conoscerti ...ma t'assicuto che ancora riesci a stupirmi


Tu conosci il contensto nel quale mi muovo....pensa cosa sono in grado di combinare..!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> cioé, se comprendo bene la similitudine, il concetto è che queste persone ti hanno provocato e quindi tu reagisci?


emh...ogni cosa va chiamata col proprio nome (leggi la mia firma)


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu conosci il contensto nel quale mi muovo....pensa cosa sono in grado di combinare..!:rotfl:


appunto


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> cioé, se comprendo bene la similitudine, il concetto è che queste persone ti hanno provocato e quindi tu reagisci?


Messo così è un concetto infantile!Ti faccio un'altra similitudine:se dai un calcio ad un dobberman, e il dobberman poi si incazza è stronzo il dobberman o sei stupido tu che gli hai dato un calcio?Io non sono quello che ha dato il calcio al dobberman!:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Messo così è un concetto infantile!Ti faccio un'altra similitudine:se dai un calcio ad un dobberman, e il dobberman poi si incazza è stronzo il dobberman o sei stupido tu che gli hai dato un calcio?Io non sono quello che ha dato il calcio al dobberman!:carneval:


effettivamente io credo che queste contrapposizioni in contensto quale noi siamo, cioé un forum, non siano molto adulte. Se fossimo in una competizione lavorativa o in un contesto sociale, potrei anche capire, non condividendolo, il tuo discorso. Ma qui, che interesse hai a reagire in maniera cosi' persistentemente aggressiva? Siamo in un forum, il trio di cui parli, se anche ti hanno provocato come ritieni tu, possono tranquillamente fare il loro percorso con le persone che le stimano senza darti fastidio. Basta ignorarsi. Sinceramente, non capisco perchè tieni tanto a dimostrare che sono brutte persone. Lo dico senza maliza, solo per cercare di capirti


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> emh...ogni cosa va chiamata col proprio nome (leggi la mia firma)


ma quel che non capisco è che senso abbia continuare la lotta all'infinito per dimostrare che tizio e caio sono "cattivi"?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma quel che non capisco è che senso abbia continuare la lotta all'infinito per dimostrare che tizio e caio sono "cattivi"?


perchè c'è stato chi all'infinito ha ferito lui o persone a lui vicine...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè c'è stato chi all'infinito ha ferito lui o persone a lui vicine...


davvero? cioè, mi stai dicendo che conte, AB e tebe hanno ferito lui o persone vicine a oscuro all'infinito?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> davvero? cioè, mi stai dicendo che conte, AB e tebe hanno ferito lui o persone vicine a oscuro all'infinito?


non parlavo di AB e Tebe.... 
li poi c'è stato un concatenarsi di azioni....


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non parlavo di AB e Tebe....
> li poi c'è stato un concatenarsi di azioni....


prendiamo AB, ad esempio. Lo chiedo a te, ma anche ad oscuro, perché continuare a sostenere che è in malafede etc. Cosa ha fatto AB? Sinceramente, io non capisco. E, ripeto, lo dico senza malizia, davvero per capirne la logica, che tu mi sembri difendere


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> prendiamo AB, ad esempio. Lo chiedo a te, ma anche ad oscuro, perché continuare a sostenere che è in malafede etc. Cosa ha fatto AB? Sinceramente, io non capisco. E, ripeto, lo dico senza malizia, davvero per capirne la logica, che tu mi sembri difendere



emh....hai toccato un tasto su cui io e oscuro ci siamo scontrati un sacco.... non è che andiamo d'accordo su tutto tutto tutto


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> emh....hai toccato un tasto su cui io e oscuro ci siamo scontrati un sacco.... non è che andiamo d'accordo su tutto tutto tutto


allora rivolgo la domanda a lui. Io credo che ci possano essere delle discussioni interessanti e stimolanti, non perché possiamo cambiare il mondo, ma perché confrontarsi serve sempre,su qualsiasi argomento. A me questo forum per esempio è servito. E litigare puo' capitare, io lo so bene, ma credo che ci dovrebbe essere un inizio ed una fine. In particolare in un forum, ove è facile "evitare il contatto".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cioè a non esserti sporta troppo nel rivelarti ad altri membri?


Perdonami, hellseven, ho letto solo ora.
In realtà io non mi sono mai pentita minimamente di quello che ho lasciato conoscere di me qui sul forum, nè di aver conosciuto alcuni utenti ( come potrei pentirmi di aver conosciuto Tubarao? ma vale per TUTTI quelli che ho conosciuto, compreso il Conte)
Ci si vede, ci si frequenta, chi più chi meno, secondo le circostanze e i percorsi della vita. Ovvio che non si riesce a stare sempre dietro a tutti.
Immagina ora di essere al mio posto e di cominciare a leggere da quelle  stesse persone affermazioni del tipo: non ti avessi mai conosciuto, mi sono pentito di averti frequentato e di aver partecipato a eventi in cui c'eri tu, di aver accettato i tuoi inviti.Senza che tu abbia fatto nulla di male nei confronti di quelle persone.Come ti sentiresti?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> allora rivolgo la domanda a lui. Io credo che ci possano essere delle discussioni interessanti e stimolanti, non perché possiamo cambiare il mondo, ma perché confrontarsi serve sempre,su qualsiasi argomento. A me questo forum per esempio è servito. E litigare puo' capitare, io lo so bene, ma credo che ci dovrebbe essere un inizio ed una fine. In particolare in un forum, ove è facile "evitare il contatto".



Hai ragione, ma non sempre è facile evitare il contatto. 
spesso si arriva a superare dei limiti "virtulali" (chiamiamoli cosi) da cui poi è difficile tornare indietro. Ognuno ha il suo limite di tolleranza.

poi mettici anche che ognuno ha il suo carattere; io sono una che ad un certo punto molla....che cerca sempre di guardare oltre quello che c'è scritto su un monitor.  Magari c'è chi invece reagisce diversamente... 

E Oscuro ti assicuro che è il primo a chiedere scusa se sbaglia... guarda con te ad esempio ve le eravate "promesse" ed entrambi avete alla fine abbassato la guardia.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma non sempre è facile evitare il contatto.
> spesso si arriva a superare dei limiti "virtulali" (chiamiamoli cosi) da cui poi è difficile tornare indietro. Ognuno ha il suo limite di tolleranza.
> 
> poi mettici anche che ognuno ha il suo carattere; io sono una che ad un certo punto molla....che cerca sempre di guardare oltre quello che c'è scritto su un monitor.  Magari c'è chi invece reagisce diversamente...
> ...


ma infatti io gli faccio queste domande proprio perché, pur se ovviamente le nostre idee rimangono molto molto lontane, non si litiga più e mi pare che sia meglio, per me certamente lo è. Io credo che alla fine se una persona non mi piace, non serve continuare a ripeterlo. Volevo solo capire il perché di una posizione diversa, se c'è. Non conosco i precedenti col conte, ma AB è entrata dopo di me, quindi ho seguito (per quanto posso) e davvero non capisco le ragioni per un accanimento di questa intensità. Ripeto, solo per capire se vi sia una ragione


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma infatti io gli faccio queste domande proprio perché, pur se ovviamente le nostre idee rimangono molto molto lontane, non si litiga più e mi pare che sia meglio, per me certamente lo è. Io credo che alla fine se una persona non mi piace, non serve continuare a ripeterlo. Volevo solo capire il perché di una posizione diversa, se c'è. Non conosco i precedenti col conte, ma AB è entrata dopo di me, quindi ho seguito (per quanto posso) e davvero non capisco le ragioni per un accanimento di questa intensità. Ripeto, solo per capire se vi sia una ragione



questo te lo dirà lui... :smile:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

provo a dire la mia, ma più per intuito.

credo, che sia il riconoscere, fiutare un qualcosa in quella persona,
che gli ricorda delle esperienze molto dolorose. e reagisce molto allergico. 
più che altro per difesa ... per se e per altri. 

(mi sono espressa da schifo ...)

non prendete queste parole come verità 

o come espressione assoluta. 

io mi esprimo, come meglio posso, e cioè, non sto dicendo che sia così.

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve capitare ad *annablume*,sai che forte:e no ragazzi la cosituzione prevede che...l'art tot del comma tot,e *quelli intanto iniziano a sodomizzarla*....!*La sera dopo risalirebbe su quel tram nella speranza di riincontrarli*....:mrgreen:


Ti preoccupi troppo di me, tesoro. E, tranne il fatto che scrivi cose rivoltanti delle quali uno non dico normale ma nemmeno infimo si vergognerebbe, io direi che incontrare un gruppo di skin malintenzionati sia comunque infinitamente meglio che uscire con te. Ma proprio meglio. Trovo persino imbarazzante condividere uno spazio virtuale con uno che scrive 'sta roba pensando di essere divertente. 
Mii, ma da che mondo vieni, tu? Deve essere bruttissimo. :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per leggervi ci vorrebbe un mese ... Però a occhio e croce il conte si è incavolato ben bene... Ma magari state scherzando e sono io che interpreto male i post...


Si proprio incazzato.
Perchè poi fanno i santarellini.

Ma non con me...

Prima ti dicono pezzo di merda e poi fanno le meravigliate che volti loro le spalle no?

Se offendono loro scherzano e bisogna capire e interpretare no?

Se offendono è gogliardia no?

Ma guai toccarle con uno spillo arrivano tutte assieme in branco....

Quindi che vadano un po' a cagare.

E poi hanno nutrito il loro tacchino oscuro come un pollo, il quale vive di cose che dicono loro, e che non sono mai esistite no?

Se loro dicono ad Oscuro che te sei cretina, domani ti ritrovi dieci milioni di post.

Ma pensassero un po' alla loro coscienza invece di tirar sassi sempre addosso agli altri.

Che stiano là nelle loro elocubrazioni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa non per stemperare(o provocare, neppure quello) ma perchè io la vedo proprio così. Secondo me Luna alludeva al 'chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra', applicabile a tutti, quando ti ha risposto... e a null'altro. Se avesse risposto così a me io l'avrei interpretata in quel senso. Anche perchè Luna qui dentro è una delle persone che giudica meno in assoluto, secondo me.


quoto e approvo :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> oscuro, a prescindere dalle tue intenzioni, io continuo a pensare che dovresti limare un po' le contrapposizioni. Io non vedo molto il senso del continuo "litigio" qui dentro. Se non c'è accordo su alcune questioni, basta ignorarsi e si evitano problemi. E' un peccato che delle discussioni su argomenti affatto scontati si perdano in un mare di scontri. Lo dico con spirito costruttivo


Che povero scemo sto Oscuro è in ignore da una vita è una vita che non leggo poverino ridotto a parlare da solo...

Ma che si fotta....

In che mani siamo...

Lui mangiapane che sta tutto il giorno sul forum a parlare di piì popò culetto e noi con i nostri contributi a dargli lo stipendio...

per forza l'Italia va male.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma infatti io gli faccio queste domande proprio perché, pur se ovviamente le nostre idee rimangono molto molto lontane, non si litiga più e mi pare che sia meglio, per me certamente lo è. Io credo che alla fine se una persona non mi piace, non serve continuare a ripeterlo. Volevo solo capire il perché di una posizione diversa, se c'è. Non conosco i precedenti col conte, ma AB è entrata dopo di me, quindi ho seguito (per quanto posso) e davvero non capisco le ragioni per un accanimento di questa intensità. Ripeto, solo per capire se vi sia una ragione


Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto:up:. E ti perdono :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> si è incavolato per luna
> 
> molto romantico!


No...
Mi sono incazzato per il QUALCUNO scritto della matra.

E non mi va certo di essere io quel qualcuno ok?

O hai le palle di dire x y o zeta o sei uno che fa illazioni.

E come al solito ne devo fare le spese io.

Perchè Oscuro prima era manipolato da altra gente, ora da altra, non verifica mai niente di quello che asserisce...

Ma di diceria in diceria costruisce un impero del male...

Uno si smona eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vedi daniele, il tuo esempio non regge poiché un conto è una persona con cattive intenzioni a casa, altro è una che ti tradisce. Nel caso di persona con cattive intenzioni, il codice penale permette la legittima difesa nel caso in cui, in termini pratici, la reazione è proporzionale all'azione. Per esempio, se spari ad un ladro disarmato, è difficile che te la cavi. Quindi, anche nel caso della persona con cattive intenzioni non è certo che se la bastoni a morte tu possa essere poi scagionato. Ovviamente, tutto cio' non ha alcuna attinenza con il trandimento, nel quale non ci sono rischi per la propria incolumità fisica.
> 
> Il punto che tu non riesci a vedere è che la violenza va condannata sempre, che non ci sono giustificazioni o spiegazioni per la violenza. Non si può dire "se l'è cercata", perché questo equivale a sdoganare la violenza. Tu magari la vedi diversamente. Ma per chi, come me, ritiene la violenza errata a prescindere, il tuo ragionamento non funzionerà mai. E permettimi di insistere sul fatto che, da come scrivi, hai una rabbia irrisolta, molto pericolosa per te e per glia altri.


Però su una cosa ha ragione Daniele.
Non si può mai dire o sapere prima come reagisce un tradito una volta che scopre la tresca.

Da qui la paura di dire all'altro senti io mi scopo anche con altri....

Ma poi una volta sventata la tresca si fa i pentiti e i contriti di cuore....

Ma piantiamola con queste commedie....da q4 soldi....piantiamola.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E siete andati avanti a ridere immaginando una violenza di gruppo? E pure donne? Non devo avere senso dell'umorismo ma a me non sembra ci sia nulla da ridere.


ù


ovviamente approvata. Spero che il3D migliori, alcuni commenti disgustano.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> cioé, se comprendo bene la similitudine, il concetto è che queste persone ti hanno provocato e quindi tu reagisci?



Ma no è tutta gogliardia no?
Anche quando prende lucciole per lanterne....
No?

Le offese ignominiose a te come padre e genitore...

Gogliardia no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> effettivamente io credo che queste contrapposizioni in contensto quale noi siamo, cioé un forum, non siano molto adulte. Se fossimo in una competizione lavorativa o in un contesto sociale, potrei anche capire, non condividendolo, il tuo discorso. Ma qui, che interesse hai a reagire in maniera cosi' persistentemente aggressiva? Siamo in un forum, il trio di cui parli, se anche ti hanno provocato come ritieni tu, possono tranquillamente fare il loro percorso con le persone che le stimano senza darti fastidio. Basta ignorarsi. Sinceramente, non capisco perchè tieni tanto a dimostrare che sono brutte persone. Lo dico senza maliza, solo per cercare di capirti


Perchè oltra al forum c'è il nulla più assoluto.

Il nulla.

E il nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> prendiamo AB, ad esempio. Lo chiedo a te, ma anche ad oscuro, perché continuare a sostenere che è in malafede etc. Cosa ha fatto AB? Sinceramente, io non capisco. E, ripeto, lo dico senza malizia, davvero per capirne la logica, che tu mi sembri difendere


Già appunto che cosa ha fatto di male Anna Blume eh?

Che cosa?

Ha mai offeso qualcuno?

Eh?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ù
> 
> 
> ovviamente approvata. Spero che il3D migliori, alcuni commenti disgustano.


Migliora.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem!
> e tra l'altro ho immaginato la scena non associandola ad AB ma al semplice concetto


perché, quale concetto hai associato? Per fare il cretino, come se non lo fosse già abbastanza, tira fuori un esempio di stupro di gruppo nel quale poi la tipa (io) risultarebbe poi perfino consenziente. Io non è che non abbia parole. E' solo che non sono più sicura che alcune le meritino.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io una violenza sessuale l'ho subita e le risate e la "battuta" l'ho trovata orribile.


io non ho dubbi che avresti trovato la "battuta", cioè quello schifo, orribile anche se non l'avessi subita.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché, quale concetto hai associato? Per fare il cretino, come se non lo fosse già abbastanza, tira fuori un esempio di stupro di gruppo nel quale poi la tipa (io) risultarebbe poi perfino consenziente. Io non è che non abbia parole. E' solo che non sono più sicura che alcune le meritino.


Però la parte in cui dici "sogno una nazione senza forze di polizia" e gli skinhead di rimando "PURE NOI" è letale, su.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma infatti io gli faccio queste domande proprio perché, pur se ovviamente le nostre idee rimangono molto molto lontane, non si litiga più e mi pare che sia meglio, per me certamente lo è. Io credo che alla fine se una persona non mi piace, non serve continuare a ripeterlo. Volevo solo capire il perché di una posizione diversa, se c'è. Non conosco i precedenti col conte, ma AB è entrata dopo di me, quindi ho seguito (per quanto posso) e davvero non capisco le ragioni per un accanimento di questa intensità. Ripeto, solo per capire se vi sia una ragione


Teston i miei precedenti sono questi.
Averti difeso come genitore dicendo a lui tu figli non ne hai.

E NON SAPEVO che lui aveva perso un figlio a cinque mesi.

La simy mi ha fatto diventare un pezzo di merda, perchè essendo lei nella mia testa, ha SENTENZIATO che io lo sapevo e ho usato apposta sta cosa.

In realtà io ho solo detto, che nessuno può giudicare la genitorialità di chicchessia.

E sono fermissimo su questo punto.

TU hai tre figli. Ok.
Tradisci tua moglie: OK.

Non capisco perchè devi essere un padre di merda.

Poi la Simy dice che io volto le spalle?
Ok...ma vorrei vedere eh?

Mi sono mai permesso io di darle della stronza eh?

MI SONO MAI PERMESSO DI INSULTARE UTENTI IO?

EH?

No allora dicono che ci sono maniere molto sottili per offendere la gente.

In realtà è facile incazzarsi quando la coscienza rimorde.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché, quale concetto hai associato? Per fare il cretino, come se non lo fosse già abbastanza, tira fuori un esempio di stupro di gruppo nel quale poi la tipa (io) risultarebbe poi perfino consenziente. Io non è che non abbia parole. E' solo che non sono più sicura che alcune le meritino.


Lo abbiamo già spiegato a cosa era stato associato e ci siamo scusate se abbiamo esagerato


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Mi sono incazzato per il QUALCUNO scritto della matra.
> 
> E non mi va certo di essere io quel qualcuno ok?
> ...


Oscuro manipolato? ??? Se c'è una persona che nn s fa manipolare quello è proprio lui


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però la parte in cui dici "sogno una nazione senza forze di polizia" e gli skinhead di rimando "PURE NOI" è letale, su.


Dici?
Di pessimo gusto.

Ma se il gusto imperante è quello della pipì popò culetto...ok...

A me ste robe non fanno ridere manco per il cazzo.

Ok?

Pensa solo se ci sono utenti che hanno subito una violenza.

Continuamo eh a fare gli amiconi e pacche sulle spalle un abbraccio qui e là....

Ed è il tono generale che va a farsi fottere mio caro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non mi sono sentita ferita. Ho pensato di fare notare che non era una cosa su cui ridere. Ho capito il paradosso del tentativo di discutere con dei violenti usando argomentazioni raffinate. Sono scene da Woody Allen che discute con degli energumeni che poi lo pestano. Ma nessuno gli dice che gli sarebbe piaciuto e sarebbe tornato a farsi pestare. Se si prende ad esempio una violenza che tante donne subiscono e hanno subito si sbaglia. Lo scopo poi era contestare chi sarebbe stata troppo mite nei confronti della violenza. Paradossale davvero.*



io non mi capacito. Davvero, esco da qui, mi viene davvero da vomitare. Ci si becca.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Teston i miei precedenti sono questi.
> Averti difeso come genitore dicendo a lui tu figli non ne hai.
> 
> E NON SAPEVO che lui aveva perso un figlio a cinque mesi.
> ...


Mmhhh quindi la colpa è tutta mia


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> E tu Minerva ? hai scritto qualcosa sul mangiare il cuore se toccassero tua figlia, anche te non verresti presa da raptus e non mangeresti nulla giusto?


non lo so ultimo, non lo escludo.
quello che dico è che la giustizia non può certo basarsi su reazioni in preda a rabbia e
disperazione.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non mi capacito. Davvero, esco da qui, mi viene davvero da vomitare. Ci si becca.


A sto giro ti capisco.
E mi spiace.
Perchè amavo il tuo acume.

TU sai quanto ne ero affascinato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se al posto di AB nella storiella di Oscuro, ci fosse, non sò, lo stesso Oscuro, non avresti riso anche tu?
> 
> Ma dai!


No, io no. NO. E avrei insultato il demente che avesse anche solo osato portare un esempio dissennato del genere. Io.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non mi capacito. Davvero, esco da qui, mi viene davvero da vomitare. Ci si becca.


Non si sono resi conto. Credo davvero.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, io no. NO. E avrei insultato il demente che avesse anche solo osato portare un esempio dissennato del genere. Io.


Anna davvero scusa se abbiamo esagerato. ..nn era nelle nostre intenzioni


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

il fatto è che, pur essendo anche io una grande dissacrante, non sono riuscita a ridere della battuta, perchè mi è stato impossibile dissociarla da AnnB.
E anche se l'avessi dissociata. Ecco. Non mi fa tanto ridere lo stesso.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si sono resi conto. Credo davvero.


sono d'accordo. E credo fermamente che siano stati tutte in buona fede.
Assolutamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Di pessimo gusto.
> 
> Ma se il gusto imperante è quello della pipì popò culetto...ok...
> ...


Conte, per l'amore di Gesù, tu è da sto pomeriggio che non ti calmi. E che è. Se Anna c'è rimasta male mi spiace per lei, a me ha fatto ridere. Anche perchè è evidente che si scherza, altrimenti io vivrei con mille termometri ficcati a forza nel retto, Ultimo ce l'avrebbe di tre centimetri, culo e non culo ecc... 
Essù.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Annab però, se posso permettermi.
Oscuro è un coglione patentato che non si rende conto, e il resto di chi ha "riso" davvero lo ha fatto in buona fede.
Prendila per quella è.
Un oscurata come ne leggiamo tutti i giorni.
Non è un signore. Non è tante cose. Ma è delle altre. Che conosci bene.

Qual'è il problema?
Valuta la fonte.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché, quale concetto hai associato? Per fare il cretino, come se non lo fosse già abbastanza, tira fuori un esempio di stupro di gruppo nel quale poi la tipa (io) risultarebbe poi perfino consenziente. Io non è che non abbia parole. *E' solo che non sono più sicura che alcune le meritino*.


Ciao,

lo meritano ... 

per favore di, a chi alludi. 

io mi sono scusata più volte. 

e sicuramente non ho bisogno di meritarmi niente. 

non era in malafede per nulla. e non sono scema, anche se non so scrivere. 

o ci credi ... o pazienza. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, per l'amore di Gesù, tu è da sto pomeriggio che non ti calmi. E che è. Se Anna c'è rimasta male mi spiace per lei, a me ha fatto ridere. Anche perchè è evidente che si scherza, altrimenti io vivrei con mille termometri ficcati a forza nel retto, Ultimo ce l'avrebbe di tre centimetri, culo e non culo ecc...
> Essù.


Tutto dipende dal contesto. Non era un contesto scherzoso. Orsù!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto dipende dal contesto. Non era un contesto scherzoso. Orsù!



Sto thread è lungo oltre cento pagine e si passa dal serio al faceto con una frequenza sorprendente, non so se hai notato.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, per l'amore di Gesù, tu è da sto pomeriggio che non ti calmi. E che è. Se Anna c'è rimasta male mi spiace per lei, a me ha fatto ridere. Anche perchè è evidente che si scherza, altrimenti io vivrei con mille termometri ficcati a forza nel retto, Ultimo ce l'avrebbe di tre centimetri, culo e non culo ecc...
> Essù.


non sei donna Joey.
Ti assicuro che ad una donna una battuta del genere non sarebbe mai venuta in mente.
A me che non sia stata un animale.

Non è la stessa cosa dei termometri.
Anche noi scherziamo su vibratori e  robe varie.

E oscuro ce l'ha con annaB. 
Le intenzioni erano stronze.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sei donna Joey.
> Ti assicuro che ad una donna una battuta del genere non sarebbe mai venuta in mente.
> A me che non sia stata un animale.
> 
> ...



Ma è chiaro che non sono una donna, ma è altrettanto chiaro che ci sono donne qui che l'hanno presa per quello che era, ovvero uno scherzo, o meglio, uno sfottò ad Anna. Pesante, chi dice di no, ma per alcuni divertente. Non è maschio o femmina, è che è Oscuro, più che altro.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, per l'amore di Gesù, tu è da sto pomeriggio che non ti calmi. E che è. Se Anna c'è rimasta male mi spiace per lei, a me ha fatto ridere. Anche perchè è evidente che si scherza, altrimenti io vivrei con mille termometri ficcati a forza nel retto, Ultimo ce l'avrebbe di tre centimetri, culo e non culo ecc...
> Essù.


Senti e ti sembrano discorsi da adulti questi?

I da bambini da ASILO eh?

Ma ti rendi conto si o no del tenore dei discorsi?

Eh?

Ma come fa a farti ridere ste robe....Sono di una noia mortale, pesanti, beceri....

Poi vuoi scherzare ok...
Ma ogni bel scherzo dura poco e lo sai meglio di me...

E poi cos'è sta storia del trio chiavica eh?

Me lo spieghi?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che non sono una donna, ma è altrettanto chiaro che ci sono donne qui che l'hanno presa per quello che era, ovvero uno scherzo, o meglio, uno sfottò ad Anna. Pesante, chi dice di no, ma per alcuni divertente. Non è maschio o femmina, è che è Oscuro, più che altro.


Ma infatti ci abbiamo riso...ma abbiamo riso per la scena descritta e nn per i personaggi. ...e tutto n buona fede


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Annab però, se posso permettermi.
> Oscuro è un coglione patentato che non si rende conto, e il resto di chi ha "riso" davvero lo ha fatto in buona fede.
> Prendila per quella è.
> Un oscurata come ne leggiamo tutti i giorni.
> ...


Beh temo che abbia fortissimi complessi di inferiorità e che odi tutte le donne che percepisce superiori a lui.
Tutte quelle che ha maltrattato hanno le stesse caratteristiche.

Ma sentimi qua...se io continuo tutti i santi giorni a scrivere Tebe rachitica, tebe rachitica tebe rachitica...

Ad un certo punto ti smoni no? 

O no?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Annab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ti preoccupi troppo di me, tesoro. E, tranne il fatto che scrivi cose rivoltanti delle quali uno non dico normale ma nemmeno infimo si vergognerebbe, io direi che incontrare un gruppo di skin malintenzionati sia comunque infinitamente meglio che uscire con te. Ma proprio meglio. Trovo persino imbarazzante condividere uno spazio virtuale con uno che scrive 'sta roba pensando di essere divertente.
> Mii, ma da che mondo vieni, tu? Deve essere bruttissimo. :unhappy:


Hanno riso tutti tranne tu!Il mio mondo è fichissimo,il tuo molto triste,fatto di solitudine e spocchia!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti e ti sembrano discorsi da adulti questi?
> 
> I da bambini da ASILO eh?
> 
> ...


Conte, non so se ti è chiaro, ma se questo forum è un asilo lo è un po' per tutti, te compreso. Se Oscuro vi pensa come la trinità di chi gli sta più sul cazzo qua dentro sarebbe una novità per te sapere che ci sei compreso? Dai su.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che povero scemo sto Oscuro è in ignore da una vita è una vita che non leggo poverino ridotto a parlare da solo...
> 
> Ma che si fotta....
> 
> ...


Scimmietta mia suona sta canzone....ma l'organo che suoni è di pelle?:rotfl:Ma quanto ti brucia il sedere?le tue illazioni mi fanno solo ridere e ti rendi più ridicolo...Stai sul cazzo a tutti chiediti il perchè!!:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Un conto è scrivere...ah sapete c'è una tizia femminista in un tram e bla bli bla bla...

Un conto è scribere c'è Annablume nel tram che viene stuprata.

Questo non fa ridere manco gli scemi.

E poi ciò ci si faceva le meraviglie per i proclami di Alex.

Bon per me pari sono.

CHi offende e insulta utenti mi fa proprio vomitare.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma infatti ci abbiamo riso...ma abbiamo riso per la scena descritta e nn per i personaggi. ...e tutto n buona fede


E' evidente.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non mi capacito. Davvero, esco da qui, mi viene davvero da vomitare. Ci si becca.


Guardati allo specchio e vedi che vomiti di più...cretina!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, non so se ti è chiaro, ma se questo forum è un asilo lo è un po' per tutti, te compreso. Se Oscuro vi pensa come la trinità di chi gli sta più sul cazzo qua dentro sarebbe una novità per te sapere che ci sei compreso? Dai su.


RIPETO io mi sono incazzato perchè CHIARA MATRAINI ha scritto qualcuno.
E non i nomi di chi.

Ma che me frega me di Oscuro non lo leggo da na vita...e vedo i suoi post quando sono quotati...no?

Dimmi che me ne dovrebbe fregare di me di quel buffone capace solo di scrivere pipì popò e culetto.

PER ME NON è MAI STATO UN ASILO.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Di pessimo gusto.
> 
> Ma se il gusto imperante è quello della pipì popò culetto...ok...
> ...


Ciao Conte,

tu sai, a chi alludo. 

ed ha riso ... 

proprio perché il tutto era fuori da ogni parametro e contesto. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Annab però, se posso permettermi.
> Oscuro è un coglione patentato che non si rende conto, e il resto di chi ha "riso" davvero lo ha fatto in buona fede.
> Prendila per quella è.
> Un oscurata come ne leggiamo tutti i giorni.
> ...


D
etto da te,ti schifa tutto il forum,e cerchi consensi che non hai più....!Tre chiaviche!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> tu sai, a chi alludo.
> 
> ...


Sienne non parliamo di queste cose qui.
Per favore che mi si gela il sangue.
Lascia stare. Per favore.

Non mi piace quando si prende di mira un utente e se ne fa di tutti i colori.

Ed è proprio contro quello che ho sempre lottato.

E la cosa che mi ha deluso più di tutto è vedere che si è tornati a quei modi e quei tempi
che si fa branco contro l'utente di turno.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> RIPETO io mi sono incazzato perchè CHIARA MATRAINI ha scritto qualcuno.
> E non i nomi di chi.
> 
> Ma che me frega me di Oscuro non lo leggo da na vita...e vedo i suoi post quando sono quotati...no?
> ...


I post quotati. Pensa un po'. Conte, post quotati a parte, stai calmo. Io ti sto immaginando vestito da marinaretto che batti i piedi stizzito, a proposito di asilo. Sei pure dell'altezza giusta. Essù, calmati un po', che non è successo proprio niente.


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ammazza quanto avete scritto, non ci si sta dietro


don't worry, è come 
BEATIFUL...niente è perduto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I post quotati. Pensa un po'. Conte, post quotati a parte, stai calmo. Io ti sto immaginando vestito da marinaretto che batti i piedi stizzito, a proposito di asilo. Sei pure dell'altezza giusta. Essù, calmati un po', che non è successo proprio niente.


No.
Sono con lo sguardo vitreo.
Muso duro.
E calma glaciale.

QUella di quando non provo proprio più nulla, nessun sentimento e nessun emozione.

Quando la misura è colma è colma.

Che si vergognino.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*

Ma mi dovrei scusare di cosa?Ma ridevamo tutti ed era chiaro il perchè...!Aooo e basta un pò!Questi sono tre sfigati,ne hanno fatte di ogni e adesso vogliono pure le scuse ma scherziamo?Spariscono 3d,il conte ha fatto cose vomitevoli,annab sappiamo come si è presentata per non parlare dei comportamenti di tebe e dai e basta!Il conte è quello che tre mesi fa mi ha lasciato il suoi cellulari perchè voleva incontrarci ad aprilia,ed io non me lo sono inculato ma di cosa parliamo?Adesso basta no?sono tre cretini punto!Ma si sono scusati mai sti tre?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' evidente.


A quanto pare no.... e mi.dispiace. ..non volevo ferire nessuno


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sienne non parliamo di queste cose qui.
> Per favore che mi si gela il sangue.
> Lascia stare. Per favore.
> 
> ...


Tu cosa hai fatto a farfalla?mi spiace solo che alex non ti prende....che ti passa la voglia di rompere i coglioni!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Sono con lo sguardo vitreo.
> Muso duro.
> E calma glaciale.
> ...


Aspè, sguardo vitreo, muso duro e calma glaciale...così, quindi:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si proprio incazzato.
> Perchè poi fanno i santarellini.
> 
> Ma non con me...
> ...


Ciao Conte 

comprendo che sei incazzato ma credo che in certi casi la calma sia l'arma migliore :smile:

io non mi preoccuperei al tuo posto più di tanto delle opinioni altrui a meno che chi le esprime non faccia parte della tua vita (vera) ...quella che vivi ogni giorno nella realtà ( non virtuale).... se poi la conoscenza virtuale sfocia in una conoscenza diretta l'unica cosa saggia credo sia chiarirsi "vis a vis" non dietro un pc...insomma bisogna guardarsi anche per capirsi nel bene e nel male... se no è aria fritta :smile:

*non penso nessuno abbia intenzione di dire ciò :smile::smile::smile::smile:non ne vedrei il motivo:smile::smile::smile: ma semmai fosse pazienza ... credi mi cambierebbe qualcosa ??? noooo!!! *:smile::smile::smile::smile: al limite rispondo ai post... sempre ...che  ne abbia voglia :smile:

insomma ma un atmosfera più soft ...no??? 

ah dimenticavo i miei complimenti ai post di highlander :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> A quanto pare no.... e mi.dispiace. ..non volevo ferire nessuno


Tu dai troppe spiegazioni a persone che non meritano!!!


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sienne non parliamo di queste cose qui.
> Per favore che mi si gela il sangue.
> Lascia stare. Per favore.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

volevo SOLO dire,

che, almeno per me, malafede o un legame con AB (come persona) 
non lo ho percepito. se così non fosse ... mi dispiace, di non averlo notato. 

mi ritiro ...

certe accuse, che sono dirette (almeno così percepisco, visto che ho riso) 
anche me ... buh ... vedrò di farmene una ragione. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> comprendo che sei incazzato ma credo che in certi casi la calma sia l'arma migliore :smile:
> 
> ...


Abbiamo riso tutti,tutti, solo sti tre stanno montando una polemica ridicola come sempre!hanno 130anni in tre che tristezza cazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> A quanto pare no.... e mi.dispiace. ..non volevo ferire nessuno


Lo so che ti dispiace, ma tu non hai ferito proprio nessuno. Madonna Simo', sembri Madre Teresa con le tettone. Ti sei scusata, anche per un cazzo niente aggiungo, ebbasta su.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dai troppe spiegazioni a persone che non meritano!!!


Si ma siccome non era mia intenzione ferire nessuno ma é stato un cazzeggio generale mi spiace se qualcuno è ferito per causa mia...

Ps. Non dirmi che sono troppo buona ti prego...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so che ti dispiace, ma tu non hai ferito proprio nessuno. Madonna Simo', sembri Madre Teresa con le tettone. Ti sei scusata, anche per un cazzo niente aggiungo, ebbasta su.


No ma dico sbaglio quando dico che sti tre sono temendi?ma era una cosa seria?ma allora io che avrei dovuto fare a tebe giorni fa?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, sguardo vitreo, muso duro e calma glaciale...così, quindi:


Non è proprio così.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ma dico sbaglio quando dico che sti tre sono temendi?ma era una cosa seria?ma allora io che avrei dovuto fare a tebe giorni fa?


Aò (...), nun recomenza pure te co' avvoirtoio, condore e che cazzo ne so. Abbasta.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so che ti dispiace, ma tu non hai ferito proprio nessuno. Madonna Simo', sembri Madre Teresa con le tettone. Ti sei scusata, anche per un cazzo niente aggiungo, ebbasta su.


Ahahaha stupido ahahaha


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e hai letto bene, limpidamente, come mi sono posta io fino a qualche tempo fa, rispetto qualsiasi utente scrivesse nel forum
> ammetto che dopo certe vicende mi sono incattivita parecchio e senz'altro la colpa non è di Luna, nè di nessun altro che scriva qui
> ma dopo che qualcuno ha lanciato parti della mia e altrui vita privata qui dentro senza il mio consenso, che mi si passi per qualla che cospira in mp perchè conosco alcuni utenti non mi sta bene





contepinceton ha detto:


> RIPETO io mi sono incazzato perchè CHIARA MATRAINI ha scritto qualcuno.
> E non i nomi di chi


Provo per l'ultima volta.
Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che non mi riferissi a te.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> volevo SOLO dire,
> 
> ...


Ma piantiamola con sta roba della malafede eh?
Ma porco mondo
siamo nella testa e nel cuore delle persone?

Sappiamo forse noi con che animo postano? NO.

Ma se loro han deciso che c'è la malafede martellano all'infinito.

Quindi che se la ficchino per il culo la loro malafede di merda.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Annab però, se posso permettermi.
> Oscuro è un coglione patentato che non si rende conto, e il resto di chi ha "riso" davvero lo ha fatto in buona fede.
> Prendila per quella è.
> Un oscurata come ne leggiamo tutti i giorni.
> ...


Coglione patentato sarò tuo padre o tuo fratello,era uno scherzo al quale hanno riso tutti sei sempre più ridicola tebe sempre di più?sei infelice vero?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma piantiamola con sta roba della malafede eh?
> Ma porco mondo
> siamo nella testa e nel cuore delle persone?
> 
> ...


Ma vaffanculo di cuore


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aò (...), nun recomenza pure te co' avvoirtoio, condore e che cazzo ne so. Abbasta.


Ma ero serio?ma non era evidente che scherzavo?secondo te volevo offendere?Ma ti rendi conto la malafede di queste tre chiaviche?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Si ma siccome non era mia intenzione ferire nessuno ma é stato un cazzeggio generale mi spiace se qualcuno è ferito per causa mia...
> .


Mi associo.
È evidente, al di là delle intenzioni, e al di là della battuta, che non era il caso di riderci su.
Scusarsi è il minimo che possiamo fare.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi associo.
> È evidente, al di là delle intenzioni, e al di là della battuta, che non era il caso di riderci su.
> Scusarsi è il minimo che possiamo fare.


Fammi capire secondo te ero serio?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Tebe ha detto:


> Annab però, se posso permettermi.
> Oscuro è un coglione patentato che non si rende conto, e il resto di chi ha "riso" davvero lo ha fatto in buona fede.
> Prendila per quella è.
> Un oscurata come ne leggiamo tutti i giorni.
> ...


Era evidente ch si cazzeggiasse. ...ci poteva scrivere pure simy. ..mi sarei ribaltata dalle risate


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> comprendo che sei incazzato ma credo che in certi casi la calma sia l'arma migliore :smile:
> 
> ...


Chiarirsi vis a vis?
Ma quando mai?

Ma quando mai avranno quel coraggio eh?

Ma figuriamoci.

Senti adesso sono incazzato e rimarrò tale finchè pare a me.

Atmosfera più soft?

Ma porca miseria, ma porco can, ma lo sai tu quanto io ho lavorato in questo posto nel tentativo di capire le ragioni di tutti, perchè ci sia pace ed armonia eh? Ma lo sai?

E credi che ci sia stato qualcuno in grado di capire le mie di ragioni eh?

MAI.

Solo Nausicaa e allora dicono che è contizzata e manipolata...
Allora arriva Lunapiena e allora quella è istruita da me...

ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc....

E credimi ci vuole sempre un nanosecondo a protendere sempre per la peggior delle ipotesi.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo di cuore


La scimmietta perde in consensi e la sua rabbia aumenta...!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire secondo te ero serio?


No non eri serio. .era evidente ma dal momento che qualcuno ha ritenuto il gioco eccessivo io faccio un passo indietro e mi.scuso con chi si è sentito ferito (conte escluso)


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*brrr*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiarirsi vis a vis?
> Ma quando mai?
> 
> Ma quando mai avranno quel coraggio eh?
> ...


Mi fai paura..brrr adesso che mi fai?:singleeye:
:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto thread è lungo oltre cento pagine e si passa dal serio al faceto con una frequenza sorprendente, non so se hai notato.


Notato. Però quello non era scherzoso. Non è come dirsi che si è amanti dei termometri tra amici dire a una che insulti che sarebbe da ridere se ti violentassero. Tra amici si può anche dire "lì ci vorrebbe una bomba" ma vallo dire alla DIGOS


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so che ti dispiace, ma tu non hai ferito proprio nessuno. Madonna Simo', sembri Madre Teresa con le tettone. Ti sei scusata, anche per un cazzo niente aggiungo, ebbasta su.


Me si.
Ma non se ne è fregata minimamente. no?

Mi ha deluso tantissimo accusandomi di aver usato con intenzioni offensive il mio dire a Oscuro tu non hai figli e non permetterti di giudicare la genitorialità altrui.

Altrimenti ciapete un to mare vacca e tasi!


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

OK.

io non ho problemi. 

sto molto bene con me stessa e con il mio mondo. 

ci sono state più scuse. 

non sono state prese in considerazione.

bene. 

allora, nessuna "morale" ... da chi predica ... 

e che è questa cosa????  medioevo???? 

tanto per rimanere in discussione.

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> No non eri serio. .era evidente ma dal momento che qualcuno ha ritenuto il gioco eccessivo io faccio un passo indietro e mi.scuso con chi si è sentito ferito (conte escluso)


Ma ci mancherebbe dovrei fare un passo in dietro per aver fatto ridere tutti?era chiaro che si scherzava ed era pure divertente!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Notato. Però quello non era scherzoso. Non è come dirsi che si è amanti dei termometri tra amici dire a una che insulti che sarebbe da ridere se ti violentassero. Tra amici si può anche dire "lì ci vorrebbe una bomba" ma vallo dire alla DIGOS


:up::up::up::up:
Ma poi era gogliardia...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hanno riso tutti tranne tu!Il mio mondo è fichissimo,il tuo molto triste,fatto di solitudine e spocchia!:rotfl:


Dai! Io non ho riso e neanche altri. Ti scusi e poi ribadisci?!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo riso tutti,tutti, solo sti tre stanno montando una polemica ridicola come sempre!hanno 130anni in tre che tristezza cazzo!


ma io non ho nemmeno fatto cenno al post su Annablume  

sto dicendo al Conte di non prenderla di petto e di non farsi troppe seghe mentali che non è che si può piacere a tutti a questo mondo e guarda tanto che ci so lo ripeto anche a te ..troppe seghe mentali fanno male :smile:
 .. vi state sulle palle amen ..fate come dice highlander vi ignorate ...fine 

ah poi questo è un mio pensiero...assolutamente opinabile e trascurabile ... puoi prenderlo e buttarlo nel cestino ... :smile::smile::smile:libero arbitrio 

amen


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è scrivere...ah sapete *c'è una tizia femminista *in un tram e bla bli bla bla...
> 
> Un conto è scribere c'è Annablume nel tram che viene stuprata.
> 
> ...


Non fa ridere neanche questa. Riprova con "C'è un organista..." e vediamo come ridi.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe dovrei fare un passo in dietro per aver fatto ridere tutti?era chiaro che si scherzava ed era pure divertente!


Ho capito quello che vuoi dire e non dico ti abbia torto ma dal momento che è evidente che qualcuno non ha gradito io dire che possiamo prenderne atto e chiuderla qui: )


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai! Io non ho riso e neanche altri. Ti scusi e poi ribadisci?!


Ma tu che vuoi?Abbiamo riso in tanti,a qualcuna ha dato fastidio punto!mi spiace per te,e mi scuso con te ,ma per quei tre proprio no,ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori e alzano sti casini per una battua seppur pesante?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fa ridere neanche questa. Riprova con "C'è un organista..." e vediamo come ridi.


Si ho capito
cercavo di difendere l'indifendibile no?

COme sempre...

Ma ricorda è gogliardia...


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Me si.
> Ma non se ne è fregata minimamente. no?
> 
> Mi ha deluso tantissimo accusandomi di aver usato con intenzioni offensive il mio dire a Oscuro tu non hai figli e non permetterti di giudicare la genitorialità altrui.
> ...


Faccina che vomita


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Si ma siccome non era mia intenzione ferire nessuno ma é stato un cazzeggio generale mi spiace se qualcuno è ferito per causa mia...
> 
> Ps. Non dirmi che sono troppo buona ti prego...


Si è capito da mo!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fai paura..brrr adesso che mi fai?:singleeye:
> :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


ammazza che "testoni" che siete ... 

con simpatia eeehhh ma certo che se mio figlio facesse come voi due a zuccate lo prenderei :smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è capito da mo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ho capito quello che vuoi dire e non dico ti abbia torto ma dal momento che è evidente che qualcuno non ha gradito io dire che possiamo prenderne atto e chiuderla qui: )


Solo per capire:io scherzo ed era chiaro,e dovrei chiudere,tebe dice che speculo sulle sofferenza altrui e va bene ma vi state ricoglionendo pure voi?Sveglia un pò,la battuta può essere non piaciuta e va bene,na quando tebe diceva seriamente, brunetta dove cazzo era?Ma quando il conte fa illazioni sulle nostre vite private?Ragazzi non scherziamo però!!!m


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire secondo te ero serio?


No, io l'ho vista veramente come una gogliardata. Ma per esempio avevo letto la battuta di lunapiena a farfalla di ieri sera come un colpo basso, per cui anche la mia attendibilità può e deve essere limitata.
Resta la faccenda se sia etico imbastire battute e gogliardate su certi spinosi argomenti. Io penso di sì, e che la percezione della loro genuinità si basi sui tempi tecnici. Noi oggi eravamo sul pezzo e abbiamo riso, chi è arrivato dopo ha avuto una percezione diversa


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho capito
> cercavo di difendere l'indifendibile no?
> 
> COme sempre...
> ...


Ma ti cheidi perchè non ti può vedere nessuno?non pensare a me pensa a te...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Faimmatta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ammazza che "testoni" che siete ...
> 
> con simpatia eeehhh ma certo che se mio figlio facesse come voi due a zuccate lo prenderei :smile::smile::smile::smile:


Fiammetta tu non sai questo cosa è capace di combinare.....!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per capire:io scherzo ed era chiaro,e dovrei chiudere,tebe dice che speculo sulle sofferenza altrui e va bene ma vi state ricoglionendo pure voi?Sveglia un pò,la battuta può essere non piaciuta e va bene,na quando tebe diceva seriamente, brunetta dove cazzo era?Ma quando il conte fa illazioni sulle nostre vite private?Ragazzi non scherziamo però!!!m


Chi ha più giudizio lo adoperi. .. 

E tra l'altro sto parlando di battuta non piaciuta e non di altro


Ps. Ho lezione devo scappare


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, io l'ho vista veramente come una gogliardata. Ma per esempio avevo letto la battuta di lunapiena a farfalla di ieri sera come un colpo basso, per cui anche la mia attendibilità può e deve essere limitata.
> Resta la faccenda se sia etico imbastire battute e gogliardate su certi spinosi argomenti. Io penso di sì, e che la percezione della loro genuinità si basi sui tempi tecnici. Noi oggi eravamo sul pezzo e abbiamo riso, chi è arrivato dopo ha avuto una percezione diversa


Strano chiaretta,perchè sono sempre i soliti tre!Allora permettimi:se l'avesse scritta un altro ridevano anche loro!Fai una cosa:falla leggere al mitico tuba e vediamo se scorge malafede...!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma io non ho nemmeno fatto cenno al post su Annablume
> 
> sto dicendo al Conte di non prenderla di petto e di non farsi troppe seghe mentali che non è che si può piacere a tutti a questo mondo e guarda tanto che ci so lo ripeto anche a te ..troppe seghe mentali fanno male :smile:
> .. vi state sulle palle amen ..fate come dice highlander vi ignorate ...fine
> ...


Ma se si mandano a cagare vicendevolmente o si danno del cretino e della demente son fatti loro. A me sembrava una cosa diversa. Infatti AB non l'ha intesa come un normale insulto.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Oscu

no, non scherzo. 

a me questa cosa non piace proprio. 

ci sono state delle scuse - anche da parte tua e si continua. 

e si continua ... e continua ... e continua ... 

dove si vuole andare a parare?

cioè ... ora di cosa si tratta esattamente?

questa storia sta al posto di che cosa?

mah ... non me ne frega più ...

a me queste cose proprio non piacciono.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu che vuoi?Abbiamo riso in tanti,a qualcuna ha dato fastidio punto!mi spiace per te,e mi scuso con te ,ma per quei tre proprio no,ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori e alzano sti casini per una battua seppur pesante?


Non so i pregressi e non mi interessano. Non credo che il crescendo sia utile per nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Chi ha più giudizio lo adoperi. ..
> 
> E tra l'altro sto parlando di battuta non piaciuta e non di altro
> 
> ...


Vabbè simò lascamo stare.....!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se si mandano a cagare vicendevolmente o si danno del cretino e della demente son fatti loro. A me sembrava una cosa diversa. Infatti AB non l'ha intesa come un normale insulto.


Ma quando annablume manda affanculo daniele ti va bene?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so i pregressi e non mi interessano. Non credo che il crescendo sia utile per nessuno.


Bene rappresentalo a loro!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscu
> 
> no, non scherzo.
> 
> ...


Per una battuta guarda cha polverone...anche ame non piace!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per capire:io scherzo ed era chiaro,e dovrei chiudere,tebe dice che speculo sulle sofferenza altrui e va bene ma vi state ricoglionendo pure voi?Sveglia un pò,la battuta può essere non piaciuta e va bene,na quando tebe diceva seriamente, brunetta dove cazzo era?Ma quando il conte fa illazioni sulle nostre vite private?Ragazzi non scherziamo però!!!m


Tebe si è rivolta direttamente a te, che (mi pare eh) sappia difenderti benissimo, e le hai risposto come hai ritenuto. Scazzo tra voi. Ridere di uno stupro è diverso.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tebe si è rivolta direttamente a te, che (mi pare eh) sappia difenderti benissimo, e le hai risposto come hai ritenuto. Scazzo tra voi. Ridere di uno stupro è diverso.


Madonna santa nn si rideva d no stupro. ...era un situazione di cazzeggio punto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando annablume manda affanculo daniele ti va bene?


E' quello che ho detto: fatti loro. Ognuno è libero anche di insultare e farsi insultare.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che ho detto: fatti loro. Ognuno è libero anche di insultare e farsi insultare.


C
apisco quando annablume si comporta da pescivendola fatti loro,quando faccio una battua pesante fatti tuoi?sai che credo?che per essere nuova incominci a puzzare,ma chi sei?Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta tu non sai questo cosa è capace di combinare.....!



io son qui quasi da due anni e di cose combinate da lui ne ho viste ben poche...
Potresti illuminare me e tutto il forum con fatti certi documentati a cui tu hai assistito ?
Potrei sempre essermi persa qualcosa...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tebe si è rivolta direttamente a te, che (mi pare eh) sappia difenderti benissimo, e le hai risposto come hai ritenuto. Scazzo tra voi. Ridere di uno stupro è diverso.


No,tebe si è rivolta a me e non c'entrava nulla perchè io parlavo d iannablume,brunè con me non ci provare dimmi un pò chi sei?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Bè*



lunapiena ha detto:


> io son qui quasi da due anni e di cose combinate da lui ne ho viste ben poche...
> Potresti illuminare me e tutto il forum con fatti certi documentati a cui tu hai assistito ?
> Potrei sempre essermi persa qualcosa...


chiedi a farfalla!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> chiedi a farfalla!


Ma fai lo scaricabarile


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> C
> apisco quando annablume si comporta da pescivendola fatti loro,quando faccio una battua pesante fatti tuoi?sai che credo?che per essere nuova incominci a puzzare,ma chi sei?Qualcosa non torna.


Vedi se mi dici che puzzo (cosa che potrebbe essere vera o no) non me ne frega nulla, non mi conosci e non lo dici sul serio. Se mi dici che son cretina posso rispondere che per me lo sei tu. Quel "racconto" era pesantissimo per chiunque e l'hai riconosciuto. Perché solo perché te lo dice l'interessata che consideri cretina non c'è da scusarsi? Dille che ti scusi per quello e stop. Se mi rispondi ti rispondo. Per me sarebbe finita ore fa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tebe si è rivolta a me e non c'entrava nulla perchè io parlavo d iannablume,brunè con me non ci provare dimmi un pò chi sei?


Si è rivolta a te esprimendo una sua opinione in modo per te insultante e le hai risposto. Non ha fatto battute su come sarebbe bello se ti facessero del male. Chi sono? E tu chi sei? Io Brunetta e tu Oscuro. Chi dovrei essere una tua ex?!  Non ho ex a Roma.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi se mi dici che puzzo (cosa che potrebbe essere vera o no) non me ne frega nulla, non mi conosci e non lo dici sul serio. Se mi dici che son cretina posso rispondere che per me lo sei tu. Quel "racconto" era pesantissimo per chiunque e l'hai riconosciuto. Perché solo perché te lo dice l'interessata che consideri cretina non c'è da scusarsi? Dille che ti scusi per quello e stop. Se mi rispondi ti rispondo. Per me sarebbe finita ore fa.


V
ai a vedere quanti hanno riso,in 4 l'avete presa male,stranamente i soliti 4!Facciamo così,fatti i fatti tuoi...!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai a vedere quanti hanno riso,in 4 l'avete presa male,stranamente i soliti 4!Facciamo così,fatti i fatti tuoi...!:up:


Però ti sei scusato... OK finita qui :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è rivolta a te esprimendo una sua opinione in modo per te insultante e le hai risposto. Non ha fatto battute su come sarebbe bello se ti facessero del male. Chi sono? E tu chi sei? Io Brunetta e tu Oscuro. Chi dovrei essere una tua ex?!  Non ho ex a Roma.


Sei troppo di parte per essere nuova troppo!Fatti tuoi non ho interesse a chiarire nulla con te!Chi dice che sei persa ha i suoi buoni motivi però....!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta tu non sai questo cosa è capace di combinare.....!


Oscuro cerca di capirmi ,  non posso entrare nel merito perché non so e nemmeno mi deve interessare, son cose vostre ... Ma a me da l'idea che vi state avvelenando a vicenda e avete intrapreso una strada che diventa sempre più tortuosa e sembra  che coinvolga sempre più nick ...non è un bel clima ...prendilo  come un'osservazione da estranea ... Tutto qui ... :smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ti sei scusato... OK finita qui :up:


Si,aspetto le loro scuse adesso.....spero ti attiverai in questo senso.Sarebbe spiacevole notare il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei troppo di parte per essere nuova troppo!Fatti tuoi non ho interesse a chiarire nulla con te!Chi dice che sei persa ha i suoi buoni motivi però....!


Scusa sono di parte nei confronti di chi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscuro cerca di capirmi ,  non posso entrare nel merito perché non so e nemmeno mi deve interessare, son cose vostre ... Ma a me da l'idea che vi state avvelenando a vicenda e avete intrapreso una strada che diventa sempre più tortuosa e sembra  che coinvolga sempre più nick ...non è un bel clima ...prendilo  come un'osservazione da estranea ... Tutto qui ... :smile:


Ma guarda che io mi diverto,io rido,sorrido,sono loro che vanno fuori di testa.Io di cosa devo scusarmi di una battuta?che molti hanno trovato divertente?E vabbè pazienza,faimmetta tu non mi consoci....io mi prendo gioco di quei tre,come tanti!:up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa sono di parte nei confronti di chi?


Mi sembra molto palese,guarda l'equidistanza di fiammetta e il tuo modo di porti...che dici?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma fai lo scaricabarile


Ecco l'esempio.
Si vive di cose riferite senza averle mai vissute in prima persona.

E come si fa a difendersi se non si era presenti all'accauduto?

E voglio sperare voglio sinceramente sperare che le cose che ci siamo detti di persona e via mail o mp io e Farfalla siano rimaste tra noi e che non siano state poi raccontate a persone come Oscuro.

Eccolo qua il meccanismo con cui si denigrano le persone.

Ed è per questo che io ho chiuso con tutti.

Chiusi gli mp ecc..ecc..ecc...

Svegliati coglione.
Che ti bevi tutto quello che ti raccontano....

Ma avanti sentiamo allora altre cose che ho combinato...

Ma voglio FATTI
PROVE 
MP
MAIL 
REGISTRAZIONI
DOCUMENTI

avanti forza polizia di stato

INDAGA

Metti sotto sequestro

hai il mio numero fallo controllare

intercetta


fai interrogatori avanti forza che vediamo qua le prove....

E poi porco cazzo su una cosa sono sicurisssimo

Farfalla con me è sempre stata capace di difendersi personalmente e senza tirare in ballo il can de picci.

Poi io non so dove è andata a piangere.

In tutti i modi le ho spiegato le mie ragioni per cui io non posso, nè voglio, nè mi sento più di essere in contatto con lei.

Ragioni mie personali che lei conosce.

Il solo pensiero che lei abbia riferito ste cose ad altri mi ferisce moltissimo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che povero scemo sto Oscuro è in ignore da una vita è una vita che non leggo poverino ridotto a parlare da solo...
> 
> Ma che si fotta....
> 
> ...


Pesa la mia battuta e il post di questo porco adesso dimmi cosa vedi?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto palese,guarda l'equidistanza di fiammetta e il tuo modo di porti...che dici?


Dimmi da che parte sarei. Voglio divertirmi. Non ho ancora capito le parti (a parte il trio che dici tu) .


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Vedi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco l'esempio.
> Si vive di cose riferite senza averle mai vissute in prima persona.
> 
> E come si fa a difendersi se non si era presenti all'accauduto?
> ...


Vedi merdone tu tiri fuori la vita privata delle persone,lo hai fatto con tutti ma adesso hai finito,finito proprio!in tutti i sensi!:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pesa la mia battuta e il post di questo porco adesso dimmi cosa vedi?


Insulti reciproci. I pregressi non li conosco e non so che ragioni abbiate. Spero serie. Devo prendere parte?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco l'esempio.
> Si vive di cose riferite senza averle mai vissute in prima persona.
> 
> E come si fa a difendersi se non si era presenti all'accauduto?
> ...


Adesso brunetta commeta tu...vediamo ti sembra grave?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscuro cerca di capirmi ,  non posso entrare nel merito perché non so e nemmeno mi deve interessare, son cose vostre ... Ma a me da l'idea che vi state avvelenando a vicenda e avete intrapreso una strada che diventa sempre più tortuosa e sembra  che coinvolga sempre più nick ...non è un bel clima ...prendilo  come un'osservazione da estranea ... Tutto qui ... :smile:


Ma vorrei che avesse le palle per spiegare direttamente qui davanti a tutti le nefandezze di cui mi sono macchiato.

Così almeno sai con chi hai a che fare.

Ma esigo che siano fatti a cui lui ha assistito personalmente.

Io non l'ho mai visto sto signore, non lo conosco ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mi sono rivolto a lui solo una volta per chiedere informazioni per un'amica per sapere se c'erano gli estremi di sottrazione di minore, e non mi ha neppure cagato. Per poi dire che lui non è quel tipo di persona ha fatto le scuse qui e là...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma voglio proprio fatti circostanziati della serie ero a cena con il conte e lui mi ha detto che, eravamo ad un raduno e lui ha detto che.

Che qua il tiro al piccione deve finire.

Neanche gli avessi chiavato la moglie.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*hhaha*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Insulti reciproci. I pregressi non li conosco e non so che ragioni abbiate. Spero serie. Devo prendere parte?


io insulto un nick, leggi bene non ci trovi altro nei post del conte no?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscuro cerca di capirmi ,  non posso entrare nel merito perché non so e nemmeno mi deve interessare, son cose vostre ... Ma a me da l'idea che vi state avvelenando a vicenda e avete intrapreso una strada che diventa sempre più tortuosa e sembra  che coinvolga sempre più nick ...non è un bel clima ...prendilo  come un'osservazione da estranea ... Tutto qui ... :smile:



fiammetta ....
bel nik azzeccato per stare qua dentro
spero tu non ti trasformi in fiamma:smile:
:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso brunetta commeta tu...vediamo ti sembra grave?


Ma cosa devo commentare? Non ci capisco una mazza!! Che cazzo ne so di cosa parla e di cosa parlate?! Mi vuoi mettere una casacca?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Capisco*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa devo commentare? Non ci capisco una mazza!! Che cazzo ne so di cosa parla e di cosa parlate?! Mi vuoi mettere una casacca?


Tu ci vedi solo insulti?o riferimenti alla mia vita privata?che ne dici?cos' ci capiamo io e te.credi siano solo insulti?sono peggio le mie battute?davvero?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ci vedi solo insulti?o riferimenti alla mia vita privata?che ne dici?cos' ci capiamo io e te.credi siano solo insulti?sono peggio le mie battute?davvero?


Certo che stanno parlando di cose loro! Ma non capisco di che parla. Chi sa capirà ma io non ci capisco niente! Veramente spesso non capisco cosa vuol dire, non solo qui. Ma anche tu fai riferimento a scontri pasati. Ma io che ne so? Devo studiare la storia del forum per scrivere?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi merdone tu tiri fuori la vita privata delle persone,lo hai fatto con tutti ma adesso hai finito,finito proprio!in tutti i sensi!:carneval:



Ma mi sbaglierò 
ma non credo sia mistero per nessuno il tuo lavoro 
fai sempre dei racconti sul tuo lavoro ...
un pò come dire che sono stata tradita e tu tiri fuori la storia che sono cornuta....
bella forza l'ho detto io ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco l'esempio.
> Si vive di cose riferite senza averle mai vissute in prima persona.
> 
> E come si fa a difendersi se non si era presenti all'accauduto?
> ...


Brunetta sai leggere quello che ha scritto questo signore o no?commenta un pò....dai!Sono gravi le mie battute o queste allusioni?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ti*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma mi sbaglierò
> ma non credo sia mistero per nessuno il tuo lavoro
> fai sempre dei racconti sul tuo lavoro ...
> un pò come dire che sono stata tradita e tu tiri fuori la storia che sono cornuta....
> bella forza l'ho detto io ...


Ti sbagli e di grosso bella mia....!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sbagli e di grosso bella mia....!


Anche se fosse mi spiegheresti se sei in buona fede cosa c'entrerebbe in questo contesto?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma mi sbaglierò
> ma non credo sia mistero per nessuno il tuo lavoro
> fai sempre dei racconti sul tuo lavoro ...
> un pò come dire che sono stata tradita e tu tiri fuori la storia che sono cornuta....
> bella forza l'ho detto io ...


Mai fatto questo.
Ma figuriamoci il segreto di pulcinella.

Ma semplicemente io non conosco la vita privata degli utenti.

Semplicemente non mi interessa.

Piuttosto sono le persone che si dimenticano di scrivere certe cose di loro.

Ma insomma sentiamo qualche altro fatto no?
Le prove dove sono?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brunetta sai leggere quello che ha scritto questo signore o no?commenta un pò....dai!Sono gravi le mie battute o queste allusioni?


Non lo capisco! Gliel'ho già detto più volte. Ma chi vuoi che capisca di cosa parla? Ha avuto una discussione con Farfalle (mi pare di persona) ma non so su cosa e perché. Sinceramente non so perché lo dica qui e non ne parli con te o lei in privato. Ma non vorrei che chiedendolo qualcuno pensasse che mi interessa. Non me ne frega nulla. Non so neanche se la mia vicina ha o no l'uomo figurati cosa mi frega delle cose che non vengono poste come temi di discussione. Scazzi loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io mi diverto,io rido,sorrido,sono loro che vanno fuori di testa.Io di cosa devo scusarmi di una battuta?che molti hanno trovato divertente?E vabbè pazienza,faimmetta tu non mi consoci....io mi prendo gioco di quei tre,come tanti!:up:


E vero non ti conosco :smile: ma certo che sei testardo :smile: non so se tanti li prendano in giro ma se cosi fosse....  magari si scocciano ... :smile: Domani prendi in giro me ... Tanto so al lavoro fino a sera nemmeno rispondo ma ricordati che l'altro giorno hai cercato di convincermi che sei una merdaccia :smile:al limite appena  entro  te lo scrivo in un post a caratteri cubitali


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai fatto questo.
> Ma figuriamoci il segreto di pulcinella.
> 
> Ma semplicemente io non conosco la vita privata degli utenti.
> ...


Stasera non suoni?vai va...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo capisco! Gliel'ho già detto più volte. Ma chi vuoi che capisca di cosa parla? Ha avuto una discussione con Farfalle (mi pare di persona) ma non so su cosa e perché. Sinceramente non so perché lo dica qui e non ne parli con te o lei in privato. Ma non vorrei che chiedendolo qualcuno pensasse che mi interessa. Non me ne frega nulla. Non so neanche se la mia vicina ha o no l'uomo figurati cosa mi frega delle cose che non vengono poste come temi di discussione. Scazzi loro.


Tranquilla ho capito!ciao!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche se fosse mi spiegheresti se sei in buona fede cosa c'entrerebbe in questo contesto?


visto che tu ogni tre per due tiri fuori la storia della moglie 
per sminuirlo ...ma mi sembra che l'altra sera Fiammetta ti ha risposto per le rime ....
Lui tira fuori altre cose che sa di te ...raccontate da te ...
ma che non sono private tra di voi lo sanno tutti...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo capisco! Gliel'ho già detto più volte. Ma chi vuoi che capisca di cosa parla? Ha avuto una discussione con Farfalle (mi pare di persona) ma non so su cosa e perché. Sinceramente non so perché lo dica qui e non ne parli con te o lei in privato. Ma non vorrei che chiedendolo qualcuno pensasse che mi interessa. Non me ne frega nulla. Non so neanche se la mia vicina ha o no l'uomo figurati cosa mi frega delle cose che non vengono poste come temi di discussione. Scazzi loro.


1) Sono cose successe anni fa. 
2) Non ho contatti diretti con queste persone.
3) Ti sta avviluppando. Ma marca male.

4) Capisco che non capisci.

Perchè questo è un forum non una chat privata.

Ma qui si montano i casi ad arte.

Per esempio Oscuro sostiene che mia moglie ha scritto ad Admin quando ero bannato per farmi riammettere.

Bon MENTE.

Se lui fa capire che appartiene alle forze dell'ordine.

E io scrivo oscuro appartiene alle forze dell'ordine non MENTO.

Ma può anche darsi che sia una balla colossale no?

Perchè non lo conosco no?

Ma lui parla di me come conoscesse tutto di me.

E invece sa solo quello che gli possono aver riferito persone che mi hanno conosciuto ai raduni.

Ma io non sono più in contatto con loro da anni.

Perchè era un gossipaio e a me gli affari degli altri non mi interessano.

Ok?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla ho capito!ciao!


Ho riletto. Non ho capito ancora.                                                   Capito! :sonar: Oscuro sei un poliziotto? Non si doveva sapere? Mica sei un ladro!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

comunque e non fregherà niente a nessuno questo è il motivo
per cui ho smesso ti raccontare qui cose mie private...
alla minima ti vengono ritorte contro sempre gogliardicamente ...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> fiammetta ....
> bel nik azzeccato per stare qua dentro
> spero tu non ti trasformi in fiamma:smile:
> :mexican:


Ciao luna :smile:nooo mi incazzo di brutto solo con le 4/5 persone che sono le persone speciali  della mia vita  :smile::smile: E li divento  incendio :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*No*



lunapiena ha detto:


> visto che tu ogni tre per due tiri fuori la storia della moglie
> per sminuirlo ...ma mi sembra che l'altra sera Fiammetta ti ha risposto per le rime ....
> Lui tira fuori altre cose che sa di te ...raccontate da te ...
> ma che non sono private tra di voi lo sanno tutti...


E no!Io non ho mai raccontato cose del genere mai!Poi la storia della moglie e storia di forum chi sono nella vita privata saranno cazzi miei o no?ecco questo è il conte e ci sei arrivata da sola....!Io a lui non ho mai raccontato nulla,quando mi ha cercato non ho risposto.Voleva anche incontrarmi ad aprlilia,mai risposto!Adesso se vuoi capire luna capisci se no....!Luna a me la tua vita privata e professionale non interessa,lui non sa chi sono cosa faccio,e quando lavoro!Si permette allsuioni vergognose e tu appresso alui.Ecco perchè in molti non possono più vederlo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> comunque e non fregherà niente a nessuno questo è il motivo
> per cui ho smesso ti raccontare qui cose mie private...
> alla minima ti vengono ritorte contro sempre gogliardicamente ...


Pensa che io nenache le ho raccontTE...!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> comunque e non fregherà niente a nessuno questo è il motivo
> per cui ho smesso ti raccontare qui cose mie private...
> alla minima ti vengono ritorte contro sempre go*g*liardicamente ...


Senza g. E' la centesima volta che lo leggo scritto a sta maniera dentro sto thread (non solo da te) e non ce l'ho fatta più. Scusata. Andate pure avanti.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao luna :smile:nooo mi incazzo di brutto solo con le 4/5 persone che sono le persone speciali  della mia vita  :smile::smile: E li divento  incendio :up:



:rotfl:

anch'io non sono una che si incazza più di tanto
mi sono fatta troppo prendere da questo "forum maledetto"


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho riletto. Non ho capito ancora.                                                   Capito! :sonar: Oscuro sei un poliziotto? Non si doveva sapere? Mica sei un ladro!


Ne faccio una questione di rispetto!Io sono oscuro chi sono fuori da qui non sono cazzi di nessuno!Se poi mi si dice che mangio alle vostre spalle tu che dici?già tu osservi solo quello che vuoi vedere...ma piantala!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Sono cose successe anni fa.
> 2) Non ho contatti diretti con queste persone.
> 3) Ti sta avviluppando. Ma marca male.
> 
> ...


Che problema c'è se tua moglie ha scritto o no? Non ha scritto? Comunque fatti vostri. Io vi lascio litigare tra voi.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vorrei che avesse le palle per spiegare direttamente qui davanti a tutti le nefandezze di cui mi sono macchiato.
> 
> Così almeno sai con chi hai a che fare.
> 
> ...


 voi due semplicemente vi state sulle palle ... Ignorateviiiiii ... Ma perché  dovete sprecare il tempo a  scannavi quando potreste scazzeggiare e ridere  con chi vi sta a genio??? E poi dicon che son le donne cocciute


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Che problema c'è se tua moglie ha scritto o no? Non ha scritto? Comunque fatti vostri. Io vi lascio litigare tra voi.


E no,tu intervieni a sproposito bella mia!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> voi due semplicemente vi state sulle palle ... Ignorateviiiiii ... Ma perché  dovete sprecare il tempo a  scannavi quando potreste scazzeggiare e ridere  con chi vi sta a genio??? E poi dicon che son le donne cocciute


Fiammetta no,lui scrive della mia vita privata,ha questo vizio,ecco perchè sta sulle palle a tanti,io adesso gli tolgo il vizio!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne faccio una questione di rispetto!Io sono oscuro chi sono fuori da qui non sono cazzi di nessuno!Se poi mi si dice che mangio alle vostre spalle tu che dici?già tu osservi solo quello che vuoi vedere...ma piantala!


Se dico che ha ragione sono anti statalista. Ma io sono statalista. Eddai! Perché te la prendi con me non so. Forse perché ti rispondo. Mi sembra educato rispondere e mi sembri in buona fede come me. Ma adesso basta. Non mi piace il tifo neanche allo stadio. La pianto!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!Io non ho mai raccontato cose del genere mai!Poi la storia della moglie e storia di forum chi sono nella vita privata saranno cazzi miei o no?ecco questo è il conte e ci sei arrivata da sola....!Io a lui non ho mai raccontato nulla,quando mi ha cercato non ho risposto.Voleva anche incontrarmi ad aprlilia,mai risposto!Adesso se vuoi capire luna capisci se no....!Luna a me la tua vita privata e professionale non interessa,lui non sa chi sono cosa faccio,e quando lavoro!Si permette allsuioni vergognose e tu appresso alui.Ecco perchè in molti non possono più vederlo!



Ma se solo ieri o l'altro ieri hai raccontato la storia di quel ragazzo sul motorino...
dai su non ho voglia di cercare indietro ma ne parli ogni tanto...
e sinceramente qui dentro ho imparato ad essere molto attenta ....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza g. E' la centesima volta che lo leggo scritto a sta maniera dentro sto thread (non solo da te) e non ce l'ho fatta più. Scusata. Andate pure avanti.


Ehm...sai siccome lei è molto sgrammaticata...mi ha tempestato di mp...e sono stato io a insegnarle in mp...di scrivere gogliardata con il gl...così è più gogliardico no?

Ops...ti ho rivelato la vita privata di Luna...

Sai che non è neanche riuscita a finire le medie? 

L'hanno mandata a tagliare legna nei boschi...pensa che è così disadattata che non parla con le persone ma solo con i cani...

TI insegno come sedurla...tu scrivele un mp...con arf arf arf....bau bau bau...caiiiiii...caiiiiiii...caiiiiiii

e lei si innamora no?

E la grande frase mia fu questa...sai Luna nella vita è meglio avere un cane per amico, che non un amico cane....

Però si è incazzata quando le ho raccontato del detto dei ciosoti...che dicono sempre cani i to morti.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dico che ha ragione sono anti statalista. Ma io sono statalista. Eddai! Perché te la prendi con me non so. Forse perché ti rispondo. Mi sembra educato rispondere e mi sembri in buona fede come me. Ma adesso basta. Non mi piace il tifo neanche allo stadio. La pianto!


Si vabbè....ho capito...fai finta di non capire!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se solo ieri o l'altro ieri hai raccontato la storia di quel ragazzo sul motorino...
> dai su non ho voglia di cercare indietro ma ne parli ogni tanto...
> e sinceramente qui dentro ho imparato ad essere molto attenta ....


E allora saranno state tutte balle...
Ma non mi ricordo di sta storia....
Na montagna di balle...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se solo ieri o l'altro ieri hai raccontato la storia di quel ragazzo sul motorino...
> dai su non ho voglia di cercare indietro ma ne parli ogni tanto...
> e sinceramente qui dentro ho imparato ad essere molto attenta ....


Si e devo ho scritto che sono in polizia?leggi bene...non farei mai una cosa simile proprio perchè ci sono delle merde come il conte!MAI!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...sai siccome lei è molto sgrammaticata...mi ha tempestato di mp...e sono stato io a insegnarle in mp...di scrivere gogliardata con il gl...così è più gogliardico no?
> 
> Ops...ti ho rivelato la vita privata di Luna...
> 
> ...


Non voglio che s'innamori che poi finisce che mi manda foto dei piedi a tradimento(.net).


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora saranno state tutte balle...
> Ma non mi ricordo di sta storia....
> Na montagna di balle...


Sei livido di rabbia..siamo all'inzio bello mio!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dico che ha ragione sono anti statalista. Ma io sono statalista. Eddai! Perché te la prendi con me non so. Forse perché ti rispondo. Mi sembra educato rispondere e mi sembri in buona fede come me. Ma adesso basta. Non mi piace il tifo neanche allo stadio. La pianto!


Ma Brunetta è quello che penso no?
Ho diritto a dire il mio pensiero no?
Sono figlio di un artigiano veneto.
Fin da bambino sentivo dire: statali mangiapane a tradimento.

Sai vedevo persone più giovani del mio papino, già in pensione....

E mi hanno insegnato che chi non ha voglia di lavorare si mette sotto lo stato no?

Del resto il tuo omonimo quella volta fu meglio del Cristo, guarì un sacco di statali ammalati...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma non voglio essere offensivo verso la categoria: è quello che IO penso.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Brunetta è quello che penso no?
> Ho diritto a dire il mio pensiero no?
> Sono figlio di un artigiano veneto.
> Fin da bambino sentivo dire: statali mangiapane a tradimento.
> ...


ma suoni l'organo di pelle vero?:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tu pensa ad una che sale e incomincia a rompergli i coglioni così:io sono laureata,ho fatto un percorso accademico,cedetemi il posto screanzati ignoranti,non sapete leggere e scrivere,andate a studiare,e quelli già si tirano giù i pantaloni.....,e lei:io sogno una paese senza polizia....e loro di rimandoURE NOI...e iniziano una violenta sodomizazione....!


Mio dio che cosa brutta?a me fa ridere ancora....!In confronto alle illazioni del conte questa cosa è?ma vergognatevi!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Brunetta è quello che penso no?
> Ho diritto a dire il mio pensiero no?
> Sono figlio di un artigiano veneto.
> Fin da bambino sentivo dire: statali mangiapane a tradimento.
> ...


Ma mica sei scemo. Non l'hai detto in una conversazione. L'hai detto per offendere pensando che Oscuro sia statale. Continuate a scannarvi tra voi. Buon divertimento!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> anch'io non sono una che si incazza più di tanto
> mi sono fatta troppo prendere da questo "forum maledetto"


I forum sono sempre maledetti... Comunque tornando seria se la conoscenza in un forum si trasforma in conoscenza personale nel senso che poi ci si incontra e nascono amicizie posso capire anche le litigate a colpi di mazza ma se la conoscenza e solo attraverso 4 opinioni tra il serio e faceto che si scrivono dietro un PC perché prendersela tanto... Serve??? Boh :smile: io propendo per il no...se uno vuol interagire con me bene ... altrimenti mi ignora e così sia :smile: se mi stuzzica rispondo a tono ma poi finisce li :smile:  Non ne faccio una malattia :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mica sei scemo. Non l'hai detto in una conversazione. L'hai detto per offendere pensando che Oscuro sia statale. Continuate a scannarvi tra voi. Buon divertimento!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Si vero funziona così.

Si ho capito il messaggio. Grazie.

Buonanotte.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mica sei scemo. Non l'hai detto in una conversazione. L'hai detto per offendere pensando che Oscuro sia statale. Continuate a scannarvi tra voi. Buon divertimento!


Aspè, beccati questa:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mica sei scemo. Non l'hai detto in una conversazione. L'hai detto per offendere pensando che Oscuro sia statale. Continuate a scannarvi tra voi. Buon divertimento!


A certo adesso ti defili.La prossima volta prima di buttarti nel mezzo osserva meglio.Ci sei arrivata tardi a capire.bè questo maiale fa così con tutti....!Adesso però ha trovato un gruppo di persone che si è  rotto i coglioni!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I forum sono sempre maledetti... Comunque tornando seria se la conoscenza in un forum si trasforma in conoscenza personale nel senso che poi ci si incontra e nascono amicizie posso capire anche le litigate a colpi di mazza ma se la conoscenza e solo attraverso 4 opinioni tra il serio e faceto che si scrivono dietro un PC perché prendersela tanto... Serve??? Boh :smile: io propendo per il no...se uno vuol interagire con me bene ... altrimenti mi ignora e così sia :smile: se mi stuzzica rispondo a tono ma poi finisce li :smile:  Non ne faccio una malattia :smile:


Hai ragione.
Ma ho dovuto comunque prendere le mie misure cautelative.

Ma con le persone che conosco nel reale, io ci litigo fuori di qua.

Non qua.

E hai ragione non ha senso litigare con chi parla di vita immaginata.

Si hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> I forum sono sempre maledetti... Comunque tornando seria se la conoscenza in un forum si trasforma in conoscenza personale nel senso che poi ci si incontra e nascono amicizie posso capire anche le litigate a colpi di mazza ma se la conoscenza e solo attraverso 4 opinioni tra il serio e faceto che si scrivono dietro un PC perché prendersela tanto... Serve??? Boh :smile: io propendo per il no...se uno vuol interagire con me bene ... altrimenti mi ignora e così sia :smile: se mi stuzzica rispondo a tono ma poi finisce li :smile:  Non ne faccio una malattia :smile:


Peccato,perchè io proprio per evitare questo non ho mai conosciuto nessuno tranne simy!Contentissimo visti i risultati!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, beccati questa:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Intanto l'ho tagliata tiè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato,perchè io proprio per evitare questo non ho mai conosciuto nessuno tranne simy!Contentissimo visti i risultati!


Questa frase lascia adito alle più varie interpretazioni, ti dirò.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma ho dovuto comunque prendere le mie misure cautelative.
> 
> Ma con le persone che conosco nel reale, io ci litigo fuori di qua.
> ...


Si come no,io ti faccio fare vicenza roma a calci nel culo senza farti toccare terra....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa frase lascia adito alle più varie interpretazioni, ti dirò.


Tutto vero!Credimi!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa frase lascia adito alle più varie interpretazioni, ti dirò.


QUindi di me conosce quello che gli ha riferito Simy.
Che conosce molto poco la mia vita.
Però a Simy molte cose può avergliele riferite solo la Matra, Tuba, Farfalla e peggio di tutti lei Sole.

Sono a posto per il resto dei miei giorni.

Infatti il tacchino è bello gonfio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa frase lascia adito alle più varie interpretazioni, ti dirò.


In effetti ... Ma io aspetto simy :smile: posso fidarmi  di oscuro che si definisce "merdaccia" da solo??? :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto vero!Credimi!


Sempre detto io chi quelle tutte casa, chiesa e tette poi sono le peggio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> QUindi di me conosce quello che gli ha riferito Simy.
> Che conosce molto poco la mia vita.
> Però a Simy molte cose può avergliele riferite solo la Matra, Tuba, Farfalla e peggio di tutti lei Sole.
> 
> ...


Mi basta quello che ti permetti con me,mi basta quello che hai fatto alla simy,a tanti qui dentro,ma poi sa che cazzo mi frega?Sei un povero infingardo,lecchi il culo a tutti,ma chi ti copre?chi?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUindi di me conosce quello che gli ha riferito Simy.
> Che conosce molto poco la mia vita.
> Però a Simy molte cose può avergliele riferite solo la Matra, Tuba, Farfalla e peggio di tutti lei Sole.
> 
> ...


Amico sangue blu, sei entrato in loop. Resettati.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Alt*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre detto io chi quelle tutte casa, chiesa e tette poi sono le peggio.


Alt,abbiamo un amico in comune punto!:mexican:io non sono una merda,non ho bisogno di un forum!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alt,abbiamo un amico in comune punto!:mexican:io non sono una merda,non ho bisogno di un forum!


Io in comune non ci conosco nessuno, per la verità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza g. E' la centesima volta che lo leggo scritto a sta maniera dentro sto thread (non solo da te) e non ce l'ho fatta più. Scusata. Andate pure avanti.


Hai ragione. Scusa.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io in comune non ci conosco nessuno, per la verità.


vabbè,sono deluso,la battuta era proprio divertente però...!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> vabbè,sono deluso,la battuta era proprio divertente però...!


Ahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahah!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahah!


Ma si non parlavo di violenza ma di sodomia era chiaro il voler esagerare il concetto,bisogna essere proprio cattivi per non capire che era uno scherzo,era divertente la situazione!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Io consiglio spassionatamente al Conte e ad Oscuro di infilarsi un una camera buia con 30 frati sordi che li sodomizzano così son certa si tranquillizzano entrambi .... :smile::smile::smile:A me state pure simpatici ma certo che siete peeeeesssaaaaaannntiiiiii .... Ciao notte a tutti ( non botte a tutti... Leggete bene)  conte io da te "avanzo" la ricetta del tiramisu' di tua figlia :smile: da qui all'eternita' se puoi postala:smile: oscuro ho letto il tuo thread "siete infelici2?" ancora non sono infelice ma nel caso ti prendo in considerazione :smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io consiglio spassionatamente al Conte e ad Oscuro di infilarsi un una camera buia con 30 frati sordi che li sodomizzano così son certa si tranquillizzano entrambi .... :smile::smile::smile:A me state pure simpatici ma certo che siete peeeeesssaaaaaannntiiiiii .... Ciao notte a tutti ( non botte a tutti... Leggete bene)  conte io da te "avanzo" la ricetta del tiramisu' di tua figlia :smile: da qui all'eternita' se puoi postala:smile: oscuro ho letto il tuo thread "siete infelici2?" ancora non sono infelice ma nel caso ti prendo in considerazione :smile:


Si e poi?il trio chiavica....sono tre....!


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> don't worry, è come
> BEATIFUL...niente è perduto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

tutto qui?



che loffi


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e devo ho scritto che sono in polizia?leggi bene...non farei mai una cosa simile proprio perchè ci sono delle merde come il conte!MAI!


comunque per dire io ti immagino da sempre o un vigile 
o un postino...
questo per me e da come ti racconti


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissima non saprei dove cercare,ne ho fatte così tante.La cosa grave sai qual'è?che questi lampi di genio li ho pure fuori,anche se sono uno triste e malinconico.Comunque tu non sei normale,non hai sonno e vai a ripescare i 3d di oscuro vecchi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



peccato, perchè mi era passato del tutto il sonno!


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi basta quello che ti permetti con me,mi basta quello che hai fatto alla simy,a tanti qui dentro,ma poi sa che cazzo mi frega?Sei un povero infingardo,lecchi il culo a tutti,ma chi ti copre?chi?


Ahahaha che spettacolo: ) lo vedi ch hanno ragione che abbiamo n cervello in due...io ti istigo per venire a litigare sul forum: )


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa frase lascia adito alle più varie interpretazioni, ti dirò.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti ... Ma io aspetto simy :smile: posso fidarmi  di oscuro che si definisce "merdaccia" da solo??? :smile:




Mica ho capito...cosa avete capito....sarà che io ho capito cosa intendeva dire oscuro. ...


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> vabbè,sono deluso,la battuta era proprio divertente però...!


penosa e disturbante, mi ha lasciata senza parole.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco l'esempio.
> Si vive di cose riferite senza averle mai vissute in prima persona.
> 
> E come si fa a difendersi se non si era presenti all'accauduto?
> ...


Intervengo solo per dirti che quello che tu mi hai confidato in privato non é mai uscito dalla mia bocca. E non uscirà mai ne lo useró mai con doppi sensi o battute che fanno male. 
Lo chiarisco ma sono sicura che giá lo sai...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dirti che quello che tu mi hai confidato in privato non é mai uscito dalla mia bocca. E non uscirà mai ne lo useró mai con doppi sensi o battute che fanno male.
> Lo chiarisco ma sono sicura che giá lo sai...


Sono in ignore per il conte. Gentilmente potete quotare ci terrei che lo leggesse grazie


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sono in ignore per il conte. Gentilmente potete quotare ci terrei che lo leggesse grazie


Prego,adesso sono appena tornato dal mio lavoro,fra un pò faccio un bel discorsetto al bimbetto piagnucolante...!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so ultimo, non lo escludo.
> quello che dico è che la giustizia non può certo basarsi su reazioni in preda a rabbia e
> disperazione.



Grazie per avermi risposto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Millepensieri*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> penosa e disturbante, mi ha lasciata senza parole.


Vabbè è stata fatta apposta con l'intento di far male ok?:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

*R: Exempi estremi*



farfalla ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dirti che quello che tu mi hai confidato in privato non é mai uscito dalla mia bocca. E non uscirà mai ne lo useró mai con doppi sensi o battute che fanno male.
> Lo chiarisco ma sono sicura che giá lo sai...


Io ti quoto ma credo di essere in ignore pure io


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

conte dei miei stivaletti, c'è posta per te





farfalla ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dirti che quello che tu mi hai confidato in privato non é mai uscito dalla mia bocca. E non uscirà mai ne lo useró mai con doppi sensi o battute che fanno male.
> Lo chiarisco ma sono sicura che giá lo sai...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Certo che ne avete di coraggio.... ma c'è ne vuole per scrivere pagine e pagine di insulti su uno sketch scritto da oscuro. 

nausicaa si offende e mica ha torto,

AB si offende anche, ed anche lei non ha torto.

Tanti ridono e direi che la battuta era a parere mio per ridere, direi che è stata una di quelle volte in cui oscuro è stato veramente divertente. 

Ora si prende atto che, nausicaa AB non hanno gradito.

Si prende atto che chi ha riso non lo ha fatto perchè contenti di uno stupro, ma della scenetta raccontata senza malignità. Altrimenti non credo che tanti utenti si sarebbero messi a ridere.

Io come alcuni abbiamo chiesto scusa per far capire che chi ha sentito la scenetta raccontata, mortificante per i loro motivi; "mortificati" per il loro giusto motivo, ma senza che noi volessimo riferirci al loro motivo di dolore o altro ancora. D'altronde abbiamo affrontato poco tempo fa il discorso di corna e tradimenti sulla pubblicità della tim,  ( era tim?) ricordate? 

Vorrei scrivere qualcosa a Tebe, facciamo finta che oscuro è stato maligno ok ? quindi siamo tutti maligni! e tutti coglioni quelli che ci siamo messi a ridere.

Perchè sto scrivendo questo Tebe? per farti capire che, se vuoi scrivere la tua non offendere, altrimenti ti metti alla pari , solo che nella descrizione della scenetta qualcuno si è messo a ridere, nel sentirsi dire coglioni direttamente e senza motivo, sembra essere un'attacco soltanto e non una ricerca del sorriso.

E se non sbaglio oscuro stesso ha chiesto scusa, ma sempre e solo lui chiede scusa. quasi quasi consiglierei ad oscuro di smetterla di chiedere scusa, visto l'andazzo e non scuse scritte da chi ti vede chiedere scusa.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2013)

QUando ho parlato di lauree inutili sono quelle che:

Pur sapendo che ti daranno solo una cultura specifica in un argomento per te interessante e senza essere spendibile, ti laurei lo stesso (scelta personale accettabile), poi ti lamenti che pur essendo laureato non trovi lavoro.

Ecco di queste persone ne conosco troppe e tutte si sono laureate in qualche cazzata folle creata per avere dei corsi da fare e pure a lamentarsi questi qua.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che ne avete di coraggio.... ma c'è ne vuole per scrivere pagine e pagine di insulti su uno sketch scritto da oscuro.
> 
> nausicaa si offende e mica ha torto,
> 
> ...


Ciao,

:bacio: 

sienne che ha un freddo cane ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Allora*

Allora piccoletto chiariamo un pò di cosettine!Farfalla non si è mai permessa di dire nulla.Sono anni che sopportiamo le tue frasi razziste,sui siciliani,sui pugliesi,sui calabresi,sui napoletani,sui salernitani,sui romani,dal veneto in giù,è un continuo di insusti e offese , personalmente ho sempre ritenuto giusto lasciare correre,sei un povero coglione perchè prendermela?Non contento hai incominciato con stermy,attaccando continuamente statali e forze dell'ordine nella speranza di farmi saltare i nervi,pensa un pò, per farli saltare a me ce ne vuole....,pensavi di colpire con frasi ingiuriose di ogni tipo:mangiapane a tradimento,cellerino, sembra pure che mi pagheresti lo stipendio..... a me non risulta e se così fosse penso proprio di meritare un lauto aumento,sempre per non fare un cazzo chiaramente,tranne poi ricordarti di me, perchè  dovevi chiedermi un favore per nausicaa o sbaglio?Vabbè proseguiamo,a te sfugge pure che alcune categorie possano lavorare la notte,quindi ho dovuto pure sopportare"ipotetiche denunce"che avresti fatto ipotizzando che io mi collego dal lavoro,e questa caro stronzone chiamasi"calunnia"e ho lasciato stare, capisco che sei un povero cretino....!Caro conte fossi un lavoratore della fiat comprenderei...,gente che si fa davvero il culo per uno stipendio da fame,ma chi parla di nullafacenti?un povero stronzo che si guadagna da vivere suonando nelle chiese,uno che non fa un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera che se ne fotte altamente della chiesa intesa come ufficio e come dettami?E ti permetti di insultare i meridionali?Ma proseguiamo,ti ho visto sputtanare,insinuare,calunniare povere anime che avevano solo fatto l'enorme sbaglio di fidarsi di te,vedi:farfalla,sole,simy,e non ricordo gli altri,e mettici pure oscuro quando ti ho chiesto informazioni su simy,come ti divertivi vero? !Potrei continuare all'infinito,non mi sono fatto mai condizionare da quello che mi è stato detto di te in privato,e non aggiungo altro, mi fermo qui e sono un signore,c'è gente che ti conosce molto bene..!Puoi sempre recarti in una caserma e fare un esposto,così magari vediamo di cosa sarò chiamato a rispondere io,e di cosa sarai chiamato a rispondere tu,così magari dovrai spiegare bene ai tuoi interlocutori cosa intendi quando parli in toni diffamatori di forze dell'ordine che non fanno un cazzo....!Adesso se vuoi rispetto, impara a rispettare,probabilmente i tuoi genitori non ti hanno insegnato anche questo oltre a tutto il resto,stammi alla larga,e tienimi distanti quelle due cagnoline che hanno sposato la tua ignobile causa.Prova a fare l'uomo scusati e non rompere più i coglioni!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che ne avete di coraggio.... ma c'è ne vuole per scrivere pagine e pagine di insulti su uno sketch scritto da oscuro.
> 
> nausicaa si offende e mica ha torto,
> 
> ...


Non per polemica ma in quale film tu hai mai visto la scena di uno stupro di gruppo per far ridere? Il fatto che ridano in tanti non può convincere chi non ride (altrimenti voteremmo tutti per lo stesso partito e vedremmo gli stessi film o leggeremmo gli stessi libri). Chi ha riso si è già super-scusato e non voglio riaprire una polemica. Ma il tuo argomento non regge. La "scenetta" era orribile anche se avesse avuto per protagonista chiunque. Per me non c'è paragone tra insulti e una scena del genere perché non è un insulto, non è neanche un augurio metaforico all'interno di un discorso (es: "Vorrei vedere se ti trovassi in questa situazione....") ma un rappresentare come divertente che una persona subisca violenza perché ha idee di legalità. Poi c'è chi è irriducibile nelle proprie idee di poter dire cose del genere. Non è stato il caso degli altri che si sono tutti scusati e più volte. Stai difendendo chi l'ha già fatto da sé molto meglio.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che ne avete di coraggio.... ma c'è ne vuole per scrivere pagine e pagine di insulti su uno sketch scritto da oscuro.
> 
> nausicaa si offende e mica ha torto,
> 
> ...


Adesso mi aspetto le scuse di questo razzista,sta a lui capire che forse gli conviene farle....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :bacio:
> 
> sienne che ha un freddo cane ...



Ciao sienne. :bacio:

Si ho letto nell'altro 3D,  mi sono astenuto e non ti ho scritto che anche qua fa freddo, ma ci sono 10 gradi qua,  ma tutta la settimana abbiamo avuto circa 18 gradi, mi sono astenuto dallo scriverti che stanotte vorrei andare a pescare, che sento caldo, che qua i tubi non ghiacciano, la legna serve per accendere il barbecue, e che domenica scorsa di mattino mentre pescavo mi sono tolto le scarpe e mi bagnavo i piedi, che sono leggermente abbronzato.... continuo ?:rotfl::rotfl:

Se me lo permetti un bacione grande alla bambina, di pronta guarigione,  pronta nuovamente a quello che desidera.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

*Era una metafora!!!!
*
esprimeva solo una cosa: dà un'occhiata alla realtà e togli lo sguardo dai libri e testi. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUando ho parlato di lauree inutili sono quelle che:
> 
> *Pur sapendo che ti daranno solo una cultura specifica in un argomento per te interessante e senza essere spendibile, ti laurei lo stesso (scelta personale accettabile), poi ti lamenti che pur essendo laureato non trovi lavoro.
> 
> *Ecco di queste persone ne conosco troppe e tutte si sono laureate in qualche cazzata folle creata per avere dei corsi da fare e pure a lamentarsi questi qua.


magari lo fai perché hai una passione per quello che studi; certamente non per lamentarti.
ho capito che le lauree umanistiche valgono zero...ma non tutti hanno le caratteristiche mentali per fare gli ingegneri.
beato te, meglio così.
mia figlia ha scelto storia dell'arte perché questo amava...dovevo dissuaderla per dirottarla a scienze economiche ?
ha studiato quello che le interessava, poi è stata fortunata per alcuni versi ...ma avrebbe accettato di fare tranquillamente la commessa ma con gli studi che ha fortemente voluto.
e sono felice per te che hai fatto una scelta vincente


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per polemica ma in quale film tu hai mai visto la scena di uno stupro di gruppo per far ridere? Il fatto che ridano in tanti non può convincere chi non ride (altrimenti voteremmo tutti per lo stesso partito e vedremmo gli stessi film o leggeremmo gli stessi libri). Chi ha riso si è già super-scusato e non voglio riaprire una polemica. Ma il tuo argomento non regge. La "scenetta" era orribile anche se avesse avuto per protagonista chiunque. Per me non c'è paragone tra insulti e una scena del genere perché non è un insulto, non è neanche un augurio metaforico all'interno di un discorso (es: "Vorrei vedere se ti trovassi in questa situazione....") ma un rappresentare come divertente che una persona subisca violenza perché ha idee di legalità. Poi c'è chi è irriducibile nelle proprie idee di poter dire cose del genere. Non è stato il caso degli altri che si sono tutti scusati e più volte. Stai difendendo chi l'ha già fatto da sé molto meglio.



Ho letto soltanto due righe, mi credi? ti rispondo così, abbiamo chiesto scusa in funzione di quello che voi non avete capito, cioè della non malafede di oscuro, cioè del dolore di nausicaa, cioè della non accettata battuta che AB non ha gradito, ma che vuoi di più? che ritiriamo la risata perchè non ci abbiamo visto malignità e ci abbiamo visto una scena che rimane soltanto una fantasia scritta da oscuro?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> *Era una metafora!!!!
> *
> esprimeva solo una cosa: dà un'occhiata alla realtà e togli lo sguardo dai libri e testi.
> 
> sienne


Dici a me? Abbiamo dialogato benissimo e con rispetto e comprensione ma quella non è una metafora. Metafora è "sei una nuvola di primavera" oppure "sei un temporale violento".


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto soltanto due righe, mi credi? ti rispondo così, abbiamo chiesto scusa in funzione di quello che voi non avete capito, cioè della non malafede di oscuro, cioè del dolore di nausicaa, cioè della non accettata battuta che AB non ha gradito, ma che vuoi di più? che ritiriamo la risata perchè non ci abbiamo visto malignità e ci abbiamo visto una scena che rimane soltanto una fantasia scritta da oscuro?


Ma quando questo stronzo del conte infama i merdionali voi cosa fate?ma quando questa merda di persona ne ha per i siciliani,per i pugliesi per i napoletani c'è qualcuno che gli ha chiesto di scusarsi o no?e per una battuta pesante mia tutto questo?Ma che merda di posto è questo?


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

devo chiamare il WWF ???

è nata una nuova specie con sei stomachi che non digerisce mai ... 

arrivati ad un certo punto ... mi nascono i testicoli e mi fa venire il latte. 

cioè ... è stato capito!

oh, la prossima volta che il SOMMO, ride e sfotte sul dolore dei traditi
sfottendo ... perché aihme, ha sei neuroni attivi, due giocano a ping-pong
gli altri quattro gli servono per stare in piedi tutto il resto in coma ...


cioè ... vogliamo continuare così?

a me  basta conoscere le regole del gioco ... :singleeye: ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Brunetta,

guarda ... la cosa sta perdendo il suo valore. 

così si passa dalla parte della ragione al torto. 

sienne


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

SiN, vieni al club, dai raggiungimi che ho voglia di litigare un po. Qua c'è già chi litiga di suo, creiamo un angolo lite tutto nostro.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> guarda ... la cosa sta perdendo il suo valore.
> 
> ...


Io ho chiuso. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

No oscù, non parla male dei meridionali, parla male di quello che era un certo andazzo del meridionale, può parlare male dell'emigrazione del meridionale negli anni passati, insomma oscù parla di altro, si sbagliando in alcuni casi, spesso lo fa apposta, e c'è chi casca. Lo scrivo con cognizione di causa oscù. Anzi ti dirò di più, per farti capire in questo caso quanto ti sbagli, il conte ha molto rispetto per i siciliani. 

Comunque io non voglio convincerti, sto solo esprimendo una mia opinione, potrebbe essere lui a rispondere. Se lo fa però prendine atto, e prendine atto non prendendo in considerazione la poca stima che hai di lui, altrimenti sarebbe un discorso inutile.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SiN, vieni al club, dai raggiungimi che ho voglia di litigare un po. Qua c'è già chi litiga di suo, creiamo un angolo lite tutto nostro.



Vuoi che litighiamo io e te?
Così poi facciamo pace:inlove:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SiN, vieni al club, dai raggiungimi che ho voglia di litigare un po. Qua c'è già chi litiga di suo, creiamo un angolo lite tutto nostro.


Ciao Lui,

si ti seguo ... 

se ti bastano i miei quattro neuroni, che ancora non si sono congelati dal freddo ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho chiuso. :smile:


Ciao

grazie ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi che litighiamo io e te?
> Così poi facciamo pace:inlove:


Si, dopo aver litigato mi piace far pace.   



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> si ti seguo ...
> 
> ...


andiamo su.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

la discussione di daniele era interessante , non credo che si sarebbe mai arrivati ad un punto d'incontro ma gli spunti potevano essere davvero materia per riflettere.
peccato


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la discussione di daniele era interessante , non credo che si sarebbe mai arrivati ad un punto d'incontro ma gli spunti potevano essere davvero materia per riflettere.
> peccato


Ciao,

fa prendere fiato ...

si può proseguire ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la discussione di daniele era interessante , non credo che si sarebbe mai arrivati ad un punto d'incontro ma gli spunti potevano essere davvero materia per riflettere.
> peccato


Personalmente non me ne frega nulla. Ognuno studia quel che vuole. E poi discutere con Daniele è come se lui tentasse di far capire il calcolo vettoriale a me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari lo fai perché hai una passione per quello che studi; certamente non per lamentarti.
> ho capito che le lauree umanistiche valgono zero...ma non tutti hanno le caratteristiche mentali per fare gli ingegneri.
> beato te, meglio così.
> mia figlia ha scelto storia dell'arte perché questo amava...dovevo dissuaderla per dirottarla a scienze economiche ?
> ...


Quoto. Faccio un lavoro non attinente agli gli studi che ho fortemente voluto, pagati da me medesima.
E non sono stati per niente inutili.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Personalmente non me ne frega nulla*. Ognuno studia quel che vuole. E poi discutere con Daniele è come se lui tentasse di far capire il calcolo vettoriale a me.


forse mi sbaglio ma non meritavo una risposta così poco educata .
non è aria stamani, buona continuazione


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No oscù, non parla male dei meridionali, parla male di quello che era un certo andazzo del meridionale, può parlare male dell'emigrazione del meridionale negli anni passati, insomma oscù parla di altro, si sbagliando in alcuni casi, spesso lo fa apposta, e c'è chi casca. Lo scrivo con cognizione di causa oscù. Anzi ti dirò di più, per farti capire in questo caso quanto ti sbagli, il conte ha molto rispetto per i siciliani.
> 
> Comunque io non voglio convincerti, sto solo esprimendo una mia opinione, potrebbe essere lui a rispondere. Se lo fa però prendine atto, e prendine atto non prendendo in considerazione la poca stima che hai di lui, altrimenti sarebbe un discorso inutile.



stai cercando di difendere l'indifendibile


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> stai cercando di difendere l'indifendibile


Non difendere simy, ho anche scritto che, è la mia opinione, e che il conte potrà rispondere.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse mi sbaglio ma non meritavo una risposta così poco educata .
> non è aria stamani, buona continuazione


Non era maleducata. Era che discutere di cosa una preferisce studiare mi sembra poco interessante, soprattutto con Daniele. Ma a te interessa se io studio storia dei calli? Non troverò lavoro? Magari si. Ma non ti interessa. Permalosetta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la discussione di daniele era interessante , non credo che si sarebbe mai arrivati ad un punto d'incontro ma gli spunti potevano essere davvero materia per riflettere.
> peccato


Credo che i fondamentali a riguardo fossero già stati ben espressi da te, annablume, sbriciolata: come avevo già scritto. Molti altri hanno concordato con i concetti che fondano la percezione e l'idea di giustizia in uno stato civile da Beccaria al 2013.
Siamo tutti d'accordo che lo stato di diritto non può ambire alla vendetta, ma alla riabilitazione del reo, dopo che questi abbia scontato una pena commisurata al reato commesso.
Detto questo, se domani stuprassero mia figlia è altamente probabile che colui che lo facesse avrebbe i minuti contati, dopodiché sarei ben felice di scontare mille ergastoli.
Penso che questo sentimento sia condiviso da tutti.
Che altro c'è da aggiungere?


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

a me sarebbe piaciuto ... che qualcuno avesse preso le mie domande in considerazione  ...

forse è una cavolata ... forse non capisco ... ma almeno ... :smile: 

la ripongo:


Come ci poniamo noi difronte allo sviluppo che un essere umano può fare?

Ci poniamo con sfiducia e pessimismo o con fiducia e ottimismo?


Con queste domande, volevo riportare la discussione un po' su ciò che ci riguarda ogni giorno. 

Cioè, qualunque sia la risposta ... vale un po' per tutto ... e non solo nei casi estremi. 

verso i nostri figli ... verso chi ci ha traditi ... verso il criminale di turno ecc. 


sarà una fesseria ... ma è pur sempre un pensiero ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me sarebbe piaciuto ... che qualcuno avesse preso le mie domande in considerazione  ...
> 
> ...


Apri un 3D, qua, ancora mi sa che litigheremo/anno. E si perde tutto.


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Apri un 3D, qua, ancora mi sa che litigheremo/anno. E si perde tutto.


ne vale la pena?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne vale la pena?



Sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me sarebbe piaciuto ... che qualcuno avesse preso le mie domande in considerazione  ...
> 
> ...



non so se ho capito
Se l'essere umano è un assassino del suo sviluppo mi frega da 0 a 100, -1500


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Apri un 3D, qua, ancora mi sa che litigheremo/anno. E si perde tutto.





Lui ha detto:


> ne vale la pena?


Ciao,

no, non ne vale la pena. per ben tre motivi possibili (non accendo il frullatore in testa)  

perché l'avevo postato, per ben due volte, prima che scattasse questo casino. 

o non interessa la domanda ... 

o viene vista per sciocca ... 

o non vengo presa in considerazione ...


parliamo d'altro allora ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho chiuso. :smile:


ottima decisione


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> no, non ne vale la pena. per ben tre motivi possibili (non accendo il frullatore in testa)
> 
> ...



Sei terribile sienne!!

Dai aprilo! su su su aprilo. 

Guardo che lo apro io eh! e se lo apro io va a finire che non solo non lo leggono, ma se lo leggono non capiscono, anche se fornisco un frullatore gratis.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei terribile sienne!!
> 
> Dai aprilo! su su su aprilo.
> 
> Guardo che lo apro io eh! e se lo apro io va a finire che non solo non lo leggono, ma se lo leggono non capiscono, anche se fornisco un frullatore gratis.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma come caspita si dice ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credo che i fondamentali a riguardo fossero già stati ben espressi da te, annablume, sbriciolata: come avevo già scritto. Molti altri hanno concordato con i concetti che fondano la percezione e l'idea di giustizia in uno stato civile da Beccaria al 2013.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che lo stato di diritto non può ambire alla vendetta, ma alla riabilitazione del reo, dopo che questi abbia scontato una pena commisurata al reato commesso.
> Detto questo, se domani stuprassero mia figlia è altamente probabile che colui che lo facesse avrebbe i minuti contati, dopodiché sarei ben felice di scontare mille ergastoli.
> Penso che questo sentimento sia condiviso da tutti.
> Che altro c'è da aggiungere?


direi di no.
Si vede che hai fatto studi umanistici Divina.
(Seria.)


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma come caspita si dice ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> sienne


Guarda in Sicilia si dice così: nenti sacciu e nenti vitti, nulla so e nulla vidi. è ridotta come frase, ma devo uscire per andare nuovamente al bar con amici che mi aspettano. 

Prenderò solo un frullato di gelato al gusto di nocciola banana e panna, orevuareee!!


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda in Sicilia si dice così: nenti sacciu e nenti vitti, nulla so e nulla vidi. è ridotta come frase, ma devo uscire per andare nuovamente al bar con amici che mi aspettano.
> 
> Prenderò solo un frullato di gelato al gusto di nocciola banana e panna, orevuareee!!



Ciao,

ho dovuto farmi una cioccolata calda ... ma nel frattempo ... sole e vista sulla alpi ...  ...

che goduria però ... a leggere ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè è stata fatta apposta con l'intento di far male ok?:up:


spero di no, ma avrei detto la stessa cosa a chiunque altro.
per me è chiusa qui.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questo te lo dirà lui... :smile:


non me lo ha detto....-)


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Teston i miei precedenti sono questi.
> Averti difeso come genitore dicendo a lui tu figli non ne hai.
> 
> E NON SAPEVO che lui aveva perso un figlio a cinque mesi.
> ...


non sapevo che l'unica questione fosse quella del figlio. Davvero sorprendente


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non me lo ha detto....-)


i'm sorry



Highlander ha detto:


> non sapevo che l'unica questione fosse quella del figlio. Davvero sorprendente


non è proprio cosi... ma tant'è


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non me lo ha detto....-)



:calcio:

Tranquillo è un saluto tipico siciliano. :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> i'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> non è proprio cosi... ma tant'è



tu hai fatto quel che potevi...-)

quanto al conte, mi pare di capire che c'è dell'altro. Ma tu credi che abbia senso continuare ad insultarsi per mesi? Voglio dire, non è meglio semplicemente ignorarsi se una persona non ti piace?  Proprio questa considerazione, supportata da moltissime frasi di oscuro, mi spinge a ritenere vi sia il continuo tentativo di "convincere" gli altri che conte, tebe e AB sono cattivi. Il fatto che possano "parlare" qui e che qualcuno li "ascolti" o ancor peggio li "stimi", è questo il vero problema. Come spesso dice lui, in futuro anche gli altri utenti capiranno che lui aveva ragione, e che queste sono cattive persone. Ed è proprio per questo che non li ignora. Ed allora mi chiedo quanto sia importante per lui la stima in questo forum e come mai sia cosi' importante. Come se il forum per lui fosse la vita reale, in cui la cattivera di un dato personaggio avrà delle ripercussioni.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio:
> 
> Tranquillo è un saluto tipico siciliano. :rotfl:


non avevo dubbi


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio:
> 
> Tranquillo è un saluto tipico siciliano. :rotfl:


dimentcavo le buone maniere, scusa. Ovviamente, ricambio-)


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tu hai fatto quel che potevi...-)
> 
> quanto al conte, mi pare di capire che c'è dell'altro. Ma tu credi che abbia senso continuare ad insultarsi per mesi? Voglio dire, non è meglio semplicemente ignorarsi se una persona non ti piace?  Proprio questa considerazione, supportata da moltissime frasi di oscuro, mi spinge a ritenere vi sia il continuo tentativo di "convincere" gli altri che conte, tebe e AB sono cattivi. Il fatto che possano "parlare" qui e che qualcuno li "ascolti" o ancor peggio li "stimi", è questo il vero problema. Come spesso dice lui, in futuro anche gli altri utenti capiranno che lui aveva ragione, e che queste sono cattive persone. Ed è proprio per questo che non li ignora. Ed allora mi chiedo quanto sia importante per lui la stima in questo forum e come mai sia cosi' importante. Come se il forum per lui fosse la vita reale, in cui la cattivera di un dato personaggio avrà delle ripercussioni.



Lo vuoi un consiglio? Te lo do se me lo permetti senza polemica, e con la consapevolezza di quello che è la storia che non conosci bene. Evita.

Potrei scriverti al posto di oscuro questa risposta, " io sono reale qua e lo sono fuori, è questo che mi fa incazzare" scrivendo questo non ti pare normale che si alimenti polemica? 

Siamo in forum, dove tutto viene travisato e non, dove tutto viene preso per simpatia e non, come usciamo fuori da certi schemi ? impossibile secondo me in un forum, già lo è nella vita a quattr'occhi, pensa pensa qua...forse sarebbe bello sorvolare e far sfumare nel tempo, forse.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tu hai fatto quel che potevi...-)
> 
> quanto al conte, mi pare di capire che c'è dell'altro. Ma tu credi che abbia senso continuare ad insultarsi per mesi? Voglio dire, non è meglio semplicemente ignorarsi se una persona non ti piace? Proprio questa considerazione, supportata da moltissime frasi di oscuro, mi spinge a ritenere vi sia il continuo tentativo di "convincere" gli altri che conte, tebe e AB sono cattivi. Il fatto che possano "parlare" qui e che qualcuno li "ascolti" o ancor peggio li "stimi", è questo il vero problema. Come spesso dice lui, in futuro anche gli altri utenti capiranno che lui aveva ragione, e che queste sono cattive persone. Ed è proprio per questo che non li ignora. Ed allora mi chiedo quanto sia importante per lui la stima in questo forum e come mai sia cosi' importante. Come se il forum per lui fosse la vita reale, in cui la cattivera di un dato personaggio avrà delle ripercussioni.



Stai parlando di lui...e ci sono cose a cui può risponderti solo lui. 
Io posso solo dire che lo conosco, so che persona è e per quanto possa non piacere a qualcuno la stima e l'affetto che ho per lui non cambieranno perchè io conoscoso com'è Oscuro nei confronti di Simy nella vita reale. 
Quello che mi spiace è che le stesse cose dette da altri vengono tollerate..da lui no. 


Io devo ammettere che sono molto stanca di certe dinamiche quindi credo che la smetterò di intervenire in questo 3D quello che credevo di dover dire l'ho detto.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dimentcavo le buone maniere, scusa. Ovviamente, ricambio-)


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo vuoi un consiglio? Te lo do se me lo permetti senza polemica, e con la consapevolezza di quello che è la storia che non conosci bene. Evita.
> 
> Potrei scriverti al posto di oscuro questa risposta, " io sono reale qua e lo sono fuori, è questo che mi fa incazzare" scrivendo questo non ti pare normale che si alimenti polemica?
> 
> Siamo in forum, dove tutto viene travisato e non, dove tutto viene preso per simpatia e non, come usciamo fuori da certi schemi ? impossibile secondo me in un forum, già lo è nella vita a quattr'occhi, pensa pensa qua...forse sarebbe bello sorvolare e far sfumare nel tempo, forse.


capisco il tuo punto, e magari hai pure ragione. Rimane il fatto che forse capendo che questo è solo un forum e non la vita reale, certe cose potrebbero essere evitate. Spero converrai con me che vi è una certa differenza, o no?


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

*higlinders*

mancavi solamente tu: ora il circo è al completo.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Stai parlando di lui...e ci sono cose a cui può risponderti solo lui.
> Io posso solo dire che lo conosco, so che persona è e per quanto possa non piacere a qualcuno la stima e l'affetto che ho per lui non cambieranno perchè io conoscoso com'è Oscuro nei confronti di Simy nella vita reale.
> Quello che mi spiace è che le stesse cose dette da altri vengono tollerate..da lui no.
> 
> ...


ma nessuno voleva intaccare la tua stima ed affetto, che, come giustamente dici, esistono perché "lo conosci". E' parte della tua vita reale. Per il resto, non disturbo oltre


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mancavi solamente tu: ora il circo è al completo.


no, solo ora lo è


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma nessuno voleva intaccare la tua stima ed affetto, che, come giustamente dici, esistono perché "lo conosci". E' parte della tua vita reale. Per il resto, *non disturbo *oltre



non disturbi!  assolutamente!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non disturbi!  assolutamente!


disturbo, disturbo, fidati...-)


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> capisco il tuo punto, e magari hai pure ragione. Rimane il fatto che forse capendo che questo è solo un forum e non la vita reale, certe cose potrebbero essere evitate. Spero converrai con me che vi è una certa differenza, o no?



Certo.

Ma tu hai presente che le persone sono tutte diverse? Bisognerebbe riuscire a capire questa dinamica ed attuarla anche nel forum, evitando pregiudizi che vengono soltanto da un passato che troppo spesso ritorna presente, ma basta comunque riuscire, o cercare di capire chi in quel momento sta sbagliando, che il tutto fa parte del suo carattere e sorvolare se si può, e se ne ha voglia. 

Insomma alcune volte basterebbe dirsi, ok fa parte del suo carattere, evito. E vale per tutti.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> disturbo, disturbo, fidati...-)


io parlo per me... a me non disturbi :smile:


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari lo fai perché hai una passione per quello che studi; certamente non per lamentarti.
> ho capito che le lauree umanistiche valgono zero...ma non tutti hanno le caratteristiche mentali per fare gli ingegneri.
> beato te, meglio così.
> mia figlia ha scelto storia dell'arte perché questo amava...dovevo dissuaderla per dirottarla a scienze economiche ?
> ...


MInerva, io conosco abbastanza gente che ha fatto "scienze politiche", solo uno è riuscito da questa facoltà tirarne fuori qualcosa di sensato, semplicemente ha fatto delle scelte di corsi e di specializzazione pensando non solo a quello che gli piaceva fare, ma anche a quello che gli sarebbe servito, pur cercando di limare il meno possibile da quello che voleva. Altri hanno fatto quello che più gli interessava e dopo la laurea via a lamentarsi che non trovavano lavori se non per altro e sempre mal pagati...perchè ricordo una cosa, un laureato costa di più a fare certi lavori in cui sarebbe preferibile un diplomato, ragion per cui bisogna anche pensare a cosa fare. Una mia cara amica cosa ha fatto? Ha fatto prima quello che voleva, presa la laurea (e visto che poteva per sua fortuna) si è iscritta all'università ancora per prendere la seconda laurea per fare quello che adesso fa, ma come ho detto...lei poteva e fortunata lei. Chi si lamenta di non trovare lavoro perchè ha fatto qualcosa di assurdo...che si lamenti poco e si rimbocchi le maniche un poco di più, io per mia fortuna sono Ingegnere, ma faccio un lavoro in cui basterebbe una bella capacità di gestione e basta, mica una laurea.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma tu hai presente che le persone sono tutte diverse? Bisognerebbe riuscire a capire questa dinamica ed attuarla anche nel forum, evitando pregiudizi che vengono soltanto da un passato che troppo spesso ritorna presente, ma basta comunque riuscire, o cercare di capire chi in quel momento sta sbagliando, che il tutto fa parte del suo carattere e sorvolare se si può, e se ne ha voglia.
> 
> Insomma alcune volte basterebbe dirsi, ok fa parte del suo carattere, evito. E vale per tutti.


point taken. E qui concordo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io parlo per me... a me non disturbi :smile:


ti hanno già detto che sei molto buona?-)


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> MInerva, io conosco abbastanza gente che ha fatto "scienze politiche", solo uno è riuscito da questa facoltà tirarne fuori qualcosa di sensato, semplicemente ha fatto delle scelte di corsi e di specializzazione pensando non solo a quello che gli piaceva fare, ma anche a quello che gli sarebbe servito, pur cercando di limare il meno possibile da quello che voleva. Altri hanno fatto quello che più gli interessava e dopo la laurea via a lamentarsi che non trovavano lavori se non per altro e sempre mal pagati...perchè ricordo una cosa, un laureato costa di più a fare certi lavori in cui sarebbe preferibile un diplomato, ragion per cui bisogna anche pensare a cosa fare. Una mia cara amica cosa ha fatto? Ha fatto prima quello che voleva, presa la laurea (e visto che poteva per sua fortuna) si è iscritta all'università ancora per prendere la seconda laurea per fare quello che adesso fa, ma come ho detto...lei poteva e fortunata lei. Chi si lamenta di non trovare lavoro perchè ha fatto qualcosa di assurdo...che si lamenti poco e si rimbocchi le maniche un poco di più, *io per mia fortuna sono Ingegnere*, *ma faccio un lavoro in cui basterebbe una bella capacità di gestione e basta, mica una laurea*.


Quindi tu sei stato di gran lunga più fortunato che abile, sostanzialmente.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ti hanno già detto che sei molto buona?-)


 qualche volta


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma tu hai presente che le persone sono tutte diverse? Bisognerebbe riuscire a capire questa dinamica ed attuarla anche nel forum, evitando pregiudizi che vengono soltanto da un passato che troppo spesso ritorna presente, ma basta comunque riuscire, o cercare di capire chi in quel momento sta sbagliando, che il tutto fa parte del suo carattere e sorvolare se si può, e se ne ha voglia.
> 
> Insomma alcune volte basterebbe dirsi, ok fa parte del suo carattere, evito. E vale per tutti.


ci ripenso come i corunuti. Però, però, a te non disturba essere perseguitato da qualcuno? Non credi sarebbe giusto dire a quel qualcuno che non dovrebbe perseguitarti?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> qualche volta


mi sembrava di ricordarlo, si'


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ci ripenso come i corunuti. Però, però, a te non disturba essere perseguitato da qualcuno? Non credi sarebbe giusto dire a quel qualcuno che non dovrebbe perseguitarti?



Certo che mi dispiacerebbe, e le dinamiche della mia lite sarebbero o no diverse dalla tua ?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ci ripenso come i corunuti. Però, però, a te non disturba essere perseguitato da qualcuno? Non credi sarebbe giusto dire a quel qualcuno che non dovrebbe perseguitarti?


(scusate l'espressione "ci ripenso come i cornuti", sfortunata, ma del tutto involontaria, l'ho realizzato adesso)


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ci ripenso come i corunuti. Però, però, a te non disturba essere perseguitato da qualcuno? Non credi sarebbe giusto dire a quel qualcuno che non dovrebbe perseguitarti?



ma non l'hai fatto anche tu, nei confronti del terrone camorrista?

o sbaglio?


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi sembrava di ricordarlo, si'


hai un'ottima memoria allora


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei stato di gran lunga più fortunato che abile, sostanzialmente.


A dire il vero hanno contato un paio di lavori che ho fatto in passato, la mia disponibilità a viaggiare e il fatto che sono un solitario incapace di lavorare in team, quindi mi hanno messo a gestirli.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che mi dispiacerebbe, e le dinamiche della mia lite sarebbero o no diverse dalla tua ?


sarebbero diverse. E quindi? Insomma, il punto è che ognuno ha i suoi contri, lasciamoli fare e aspettimo che scemi? Puo' darsi che abbia senso, ci devo pensare


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non l'hai fatto anche tu, nei confronti del terrone camorrista?
> 
> o sbaglio?


chi è il terrone camorrista?


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> chi è il terrone camorrista?



tony soprano


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non l'hai fatto anche tu, nei confronti del terrone camorrista?
> 
> o sbaglio?



Eh ma hai notato il cambiamento? questo vuol dire riuscire a migliorarsi, e direi che il miglioramento è da apprezzare moltissimo. 

E' questo il discorso che portavo avanti Highlander...... riuscire ad entrare in quella modalità dove riesci a dialogare. Certo anche con quei momenti di embolo, ma che se ci saranno devono essere sporadici.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> tony soprano


purtroppo non colgo. comunque, sono uso ai tuoi interventi. e quindi, per semplificare, di do ragione cosi' la chiudiamo qui


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma hai notato il cambiamento? questo vuol dire riuscire a migliorarsi, e direi che il miglioramento è da apprezzare moltissimo.
> 
> E' questo il discorso che portavo avanti Highlander...... riuscire ad entrare in quella modalità dove riesci a dialogare. Certo anche con quei momenti di embolo, ma che se ci saranno devono essere sporadici.


io ho solo reagito claudio, sempre. No ho mai aggredito. E basta entrare nel mio primo 3D per vedere che scrivevo sputato a come scrivo ora. Senza polemica


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma hai notato il cambiamento? questo vuol dire riuscire a migliorarsi, e direi che il miglioramento è da apprezzare moltissimo.
> 
> E' questo il discorso che portavo avanti Highlander...... riuscire ad entrare in quella modalità dove riesci a dialogare. Certo anche con quei momenti di embolo, ma che se ci saranno devono essere sporadici.



noto di continuo i cambiamenti

per questo ho sempre sostenuto quanto sia assurdo essere amico di e quindi nemico dei nemici dell'amico, poichè oggi è così, domani mica è detto!


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> tony soprano



ok..però è rientrato chiedendo scusa a tutti per come si era comportato... quindi credo che siano due cose molto diverse


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credo che i fondamentali a riguardo fossero già stati ben espressi da te, annablume, sbriciolata: come avevo già scritto. Molti altri hanno concordato con i concetti che fondano la percezione e l'idea di giustizia in uno stato civile da Beccaria al 2013.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che lo stato di diritto non può ambire alla vendetta, ma alla riabilitazione del reo, dopo che questi abbia scontato una pena commisurata al reato commesso.
> Detto questo, se domani stuprassero mia figlia è altamente probabile che colui che lo facesse avrebbe i minuti contati, dopodiché sarei ben felice di scontare mille ergastoli.
> Penso che questo sentimento sia condiviso da tutti.
> Che altro c'è da aggiungere?


Che ti capisco,che ti rispetto ma ti chiedo:se scirivessi io una cosa così ,il trio chiavica come  prenderebbe il mio post?


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..però è rientrato chiedendo scusa a tutti per come si era comportato... quindi credo che siano due cose molto diverse



anche Oscuro chiede scusa, perchè è diverso?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho solo reagito claudio, sempre. No ho mai aggredito. E basta entrare nel mio primo 3D per vedere che scrivevo sputato a come scrivo ora. Senza polemica




Si è vero. con piccole differenze che tu non noti.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche Oscuro chiede scusa, perchè è diverso?



Ma ho mai detto che Oscuro non lo fa? 
io sto parlando del conte non di oscuro


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è vero. con piccole differenze che tu non noti.


in realtà hai ragione anche tu. Piccole differenze, che in realtà se ci penso, noto. Giusta osservazione. Bravo claudio


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ho mai detto che Oscuro non lo fa?
> io sto parlando del conte non di oscuro



ok, ora ho capito!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> noto di continuo i cambiamenti
> 
> per questo ho sempre sostenuto quanto sia assurdo essere amico di e quindi nemico dei nemici dell'amico, poichè oggi è così, domani mica è detto!



Mii come sei seria!! :rotfl:

Si basterebbe semplicemente leggere e rispondere sull'argomento e sulla risposta.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho solo reagito claudio, sempre. *No ho mai aggredito.* E basta entrare nel mio primo 3D per vedere che scrivevo sputato a come scrivo ora. Senza polemica


Minchia che coraggio.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, ora ho capito!:up:


:kiss:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che coraggio.


è semplicemente cosi'. Il nostro era uno scazzo che non era stato chiuso. Non ti ho aggredito per primo, lo hai fatto tu, come fai sempre, difatti


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> purtroppo non colgo. comunque, sono uso ai tuoi interventi. e quindi, per semplificare, di do ragione cosi' la chiudiamo qui



non ti piacciono i miei interventi?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..però è rientrato chiedendo scusa a tutti per come si era comportato... quindi credo che siano due cose molto diverse


A me no. E' rientrato nella sua nuova incarnazione mettendomi in ignore preventivo, quando con la precedente si era dato ben da fare ad insultarmi con gusto. Non che sia poi così importante, intendiamoci, è solo che le cose bisogna dirle tutte.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non l'hai fatto anche tu, nei confronti del terrone camorrista?
> 
> o sbaglio?


adesso ho capito. Sbagli di grosso. Basta rilegegre. Io ho solo continuato uno scazzo in corso. Capito il soggeto, lo ignoro


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ti piacciono i miei interventi?


sincero? no


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me no. E' rientrato nella sua nuova incarnazione mettendomi in ignore preventivo, quando con la precedente si era dato ben da fare ad insultarmi con gusto. Non che sia poi così importante, intendiamoci, è solo che le cose bisogna dirle tutte.


sai benissimo che non è cosi'. Ma la cosa è irrilevante


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che coraggio.



Ecco vedi Highlander ? Gioacchino è uno di quei nick che mi sta sulle palle, anzi l'unico nick. Nota quello che ha scritto, serve soltanto a creare diatribe senza senso, scrive e non scrive, domanda e non domanda, in pratica manco sa cosa deve mangiare a pranzo, gli basta soltanto usare una buona grammatica ed intervenire per creare liti, senza mai esporsi però, e nel momento in cui si espone comincia a scrivere tante di quelle parolacce che secondo lui ti sta mortificando, quando invece è il contrario. 

Ecco Gioacchino è questo, per me. senza offesa gioacchino, mio pensiero fu.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è semplicemente cosi'. Il nostro era uno scazzo che non era stato chiuso. Non ti ho aggredito per primo, lo hai fatto tu, come fai sempre, difatti


Tu sei entrato a gamba tesa in un thread ad insultarmi per RANCORE TUO. Io, per il resto, con te mi sono limitato a discutere sulla qualità della fesserie che scrivevi. Se la cosa ti ha dato dastidio è un problema d'ego infranto, non d'insulto. E per me era chiusa eccome.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me no. E' rientrato nella sua nuova incarnazione mettendomi in ignore preventivo, quando con la precedente si era dato ben da fare ad insultarmi con gusto. Non che sia poi così importante, intendiamoci, è solo che le cose bisogna dirle tutte.


uno scazzo non chiarito? vi siete insultati con gusto a vicenda...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sai benissimo che non è cosi'. Ma la cosa è irrilevante


Come no. Tu, a me ed Oscuro, ci hai messo in ignore SUBITO. Poi lo hai tolto. Ma dopo.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei entrato a gamba tesa in un thread ad insultarmi per RANCORE TUO. Io, per il resto, con te mi sono limitato a discutere sulla qualità della fesserie che scrivevi. Se la cosa ti ha dato dastidio è un problema d'ego infranto, non d'insulto. E per me era chiusa eccome.


ottimo. direi di non abbandonare una buona abitudine (ignorarci), no?


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sincero? no



già, ti ho sgamato nei tuoi giochetti, c'hai ragione


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no. Tu, a me ed Oscuro, ci hai messo in ignore SUBITO. Poi lo hai tolto. Ma dopo.


va bene, hai ragione


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> già, ti ho sgamato nei tuoi giochetti, c'hai ragione


certo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> uno scazzo non chiarito? vi siete insultati con gusto a vicenda...


Io non ho scazzi non chiariti con nessuno, men che meno con lui. Su quel thread in cui mi ha insultato l'ho lasciato sfogare, anzi, gli ho fatto da sponda. Mi ha anche sollazzato, capirai.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


Ho letto che per molti la cosa è chiusa.Bene per me è apertissima.Adesso aspetterò che le stesse persone che si sono scandalizzate per una battua da caserma,sbagliata quanto si vuole,si scandalizzeranno quando il conte contuinuerà con le sue frasi razziste,denigratorie e quanto altro!Perchè se una battua da caserma diventa un'affare di stato,bè delle frasi razziste nei confronti di forumisti credo abbiano un peso peggiore!Jb scusa per le battue dei termometri allora,la sodomizazione tramite termometro avrebbe potuto turbare queste povere anime che adesso aspetterò al varco una per una!Sono un  terrone orgogliosissimo di esserlo,tanto chiarire!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho scazzi non chiariti con nessuno, men che meno con lui. Su quel thread in cui mi ha insultato l'ho lasciato sfogare, anzi, gli ho fatto da sponda. Mi ha anche sollazzato, capirai.


ed è per questo che hai aperto il 3D ciao ciao... vabbe'


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho scazzi non chiariti con nessuno, men che meno con lui. Su quel thread in cui mi ha insultato l'ho lasciato sfogare, anzi, gli ho fatto da sponda. Mi *ha anche sollazzato*, capirai.


conoscendoti immagino


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ottimo. direi di non abbandonare una buona abitudine (ignorarci), no?


Basta scrivere le cose per come sono andate, mica no.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta scrivere le cose per come sono andate, mica no.


va bene


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ed è per questo che hai aperto il 3D ciao ciao... vabbe'


Io ho aperto il thread ciao ciao non certo per scazzi. Assolutamente.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> va bene, hai ragione


Massy hai scritto una serie di nefandezze vere....!Sono perplesso!molto!


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto che per molti la cosa è chiusa.Bene per me è apertissima.Adesso aspetterò che le stesse persone che si sono scandalizzate per una battua da caserma,sbagliata quanto si vuole,si scandalizzeranno quando il conte contuinuerà con le sue frasi razziste,denigratorie e quanto altro!Perchè se una battua da caserma diventa un'affare di stato,bè delle frasi razziste nei confronti di forumisti credo abbiano un peso peggiore!Jb scusa per le battue dei termometri allora,la sodomizazione tramite termometro avrebbe potuto turbare queste povere anime che adesso aspetterò al varco una per una!Sono un terrone orgogliosissimo di esserlo,tanto chiarire!


ma infatti se leggi qualche post sopra ho scritto proprio che ci sono due pesi e due misure...e a te le cose non si fanno mai passare


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

*HAH*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho aperto il thread ciao ciao non certo per scazzi. Assolutamente.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy hai scritto una serie di nefandezze vere....!Sono perplesso!molto!


perché non ci pensi su oscuro, non sono nefandezze, solo osservazioni. pensaci, magari questo forum ti prende troppo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

*vorrei aggiungere*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho aperto il thread ciao ciao non certo per scazzi. Assolutamente.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Scegli: o dici che vuoi ignorarmi o andiamo avanti. Scegli tu.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti se leggi qualche post sopra ho scritto proprio che ci sono due pesi e due misure...e a te le cose non si fanno mai passare


No,a me si prova a non farle passare,poi passano!Adesso il trio chiavica è in malafede e vabbè,gli altri che hanno gridato allo scandalo,li aspetto al varco,vediamo se si scandalizzeranno per cose peggiori!


----------



## Hellseven (14 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdonami, hellseven, ho letto solo ora.
> In realtà io non mi sono mai pentita minimamente di quello che ho lasciato conoscere di me qui sul forum, nè di aver conosciuto alcuni utenti ( come potrei pentirmi di aver conosciuto Tubarao? ma vale per TUTTI quelli che ho conosciuto, compreso il Conte)
> Ci si vede, ci si frequenta, chi più chi meno, secondo le circostanze e i percorsi della vita. Ovvio che non si riesce a stare sempre dietro a tutti.
> Immagina ora di essere al mio posto e di cominciare a leggere da quelle  stesse persone affermazioni del tipo: non ti avessi mai conosciuto, mi sono pentito di averti frequentato e di aver partecipato a eventi in cui c'eri tu, di aver accettato i tuoi inviti.Senza che tu abbia fatto nulla di male nei confronti di quelle persone.Come ti sentiresti?


Mi sentirei pentito e tradito, senza dubbio. Ma la mia non era una critica nei tuoi riguardi ma solo una domanda: mi spiacerebbe molto che tu perdessi la tua spontaneità a seguito dell'esserti rivelata per come sei veramente. Non cambiare mai, please. Ciao C. :smile::up:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scegli: o dici che vuoi ignorarmi o andiamo avanti. Scegli tu.


ignorarci. grazie

anche se, per onestà intellettuale, molto spesso mi diverte quel che scrivi. Nel senso positivo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scegli: o dici che vuoi ignorarmi o andiamo avanti. Scegli tu.



Gli consiglio di ignorarti. A lui però.

D'altronde la domanda nata da una risata fa capire tanto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> perché non ci pensi su oscuro, non sono nefandezze, solo osservazioni. pensaci, magari questo forum ti prende troppo


A me?:rotfl:Guarda che non sono io quello bannato che ha fatto a scrivere all'amministratore dalla moglie supplicandolo di farlo riammettere,non sono io quello che ha organizzato raduni,io non ci son mai andato proprio per mettere distanza!Hai sbagliato interlocutore,e non è la prima volta! :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me?:rotfl:Guarda che non sono io quello bannato che ha fatto a scrivere all'amministratore dalla moglie supplicandolo di farlo riammettere,non sono io quello che ha organizzato raduni,io non ci son mai andato proprio per mettere distanza!Hai sbagliato interlocutore,e non è la prima volta! :rotfl:


dico sul serio oscuro, pensaci su. Te lo dico con tranquillità, senza polemica. Forse questo forum ti è entrato troppo dentro. Se sbaglio, va bene, ma sentivo di dirtelo


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mii come sei seria!! :rotfl:
> 
> Si basterebbe semplicemente leggere e rispondere sull'argomento e sulla risposta.



Ciao,

non è così semplice. 
un conto è accettare, capire e rispettare, che su determinati temi non c'è un punto d'incontro. 

ma questo è un forum, con una tematica, direi, un po' delicata ... 
per alcuni in un senso e per altri in un altro senso ecc. cioè può toccare il vivo di una persona. 
e di conseguenza si reagisce ... se poi questo vivo si continua a toccare ... si ricambia ... 
e va a capire poi cosa c'era prima ... l'uovo o la gallina?

ecc. ecc. ecc. 

io la devo proprio smettere!!! porco cane!!!

mi è venuto proprio ora in mente, una e-mail pubblicata da un utente (cioè questo utente
ha pubblicato una e-mail che ha ricevuto) ... proprio per far notare la bassezza ... 

mmmhhh brutto ... mmmhhh ... 

quella mail poi è stata tolta ... 

ok ... io continuo per i fatti miei ... 

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli consiglio di ignorarti. A lui però.
> 
> D'altronde la domanda nata da una risata fa capire tanto.


però è stato gentile a propormelo. In fondo, si tratta solo di vedere l'aspetto positivo


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> dico sul serio oscuro, pensaci su. Te lo dico con tranquillità, senza polemica. Forse questo forum ti è entrato troppo dentro. Se sbaglio, va bene, ma sentivo di dirtelo


Massy tu sai cosa sono le questioni di principio?Sai che esistono persone che sono pronte a rimetterci per dei principi?Io capisco che accanto a quei tre i principi vanno a farsi benedire,ma esiste anche gente come me...non credi?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ignorarci. grazie
> 
> anche se, per onestà intellettuale, molto spesso mi diverte quel che scrivi. Nel senso positivo.



Ok. Attento alla pressione e stai bene.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non è così semplice.
> un conto è accettare, capire e rispettare, che su determinati temi non c'è un punto d'incontro.
> ...


:up: Si, avevo scritto anche altro.... unito appunto a questo al quale hai risposto ha un senso, almeno per me.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy tu sai cosa sono le questioni di principio?Sai che esistono persone che sono pronte a rimetterci per dei principi?Io capisco che accanto a quei tre i principi vanno a farsi benedire,ma esiste anche gente come me...non credi?


lascio a te la valutazione dei fatti e non voglio in nessun modo provocare o dire cose che potrebbero provocare (ho ben recepito, credo, il messaggio di claudio). Ti dico solo che forse potresti verificare se tutta questa acredine non sia inutile, dato che siamo in un forum, e quindi puoi tranquillamente lasciar stare chi non ti piace e concentrarti su tutte le persone che apprezzi, ricambiato.

Ma ripeto, la chiudo qui. Quel che volevo trasmettere, l'ho trasmesso. Insistere, sarebbe fuori luogo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Attento alla pressione e stai bene.


ecco appunto-).


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*sI*



Highlander ha detto:


> lascio a te la valutazione dei fatti e non voglio in nessun modo provocare o dire cose che potrebbero provocare (ho ben recepito, credo, il messaggio di claudio). Ti dico solo che forse potresti verificare se tutta questa acredine non sia inutile, dato che siamo in un forum, e quindi puoi tranquillamente lasciar stare chi non ti piace e concentrarti su tutte le persone che apprezzi, ricambiato.
> 
> Ma ripeto, la chiudo qui. Quel che volevo trasmettere, l'ho trasmesso. Insistere, sarebbe fuori luogo


Acredine?ma hai letto bene?io mi difendo da brutta gente,ma quale acredine?ma sapessi le risate che mi faccio e che ci facciamo,ma hai letto il conte ieri?mi venivano le lacrime ...tutti in ignore,ma scherzi?Ci mancava solo che chiamasse admin piagnucolando...!Pensa se la figlia leggesse questi capolavori del padre,che ne pensi?


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Sapiens Sapiens 100
Neanderthal -6000


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Mamma*



Tebe ha detto:


> Sapiens Sapiens 100
> Neanderthal -6000


Che uomorismo trascinante,che batutte disarmanti,che esplosività,che carica di simpatia,non c'è cosa peggiore di una persona molto malvagia che vuole risultare simpatica!:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me sarebbe piaciuto ... che qualcuno avesse preso le mie domande in considerazione  ...
> 
> ...


ma noi... vogliamo davvero porci rispetto all'altro? O imporci? E' un pensiero che mi è venuto anche leggendo qui. 
Cerco di spiegarmi: è più forte il desiderio di comportarci in modo aperto, nel rispetto e nella comprensione dell'altro e dei suoi errori, mettendo per prima cosa in discussione noi stessi e di conseguenza potendo ampliare la nostra visione soggettiva, o è più forte il desiderio di rendere assoluta quella che è la nostra visione del bene e del male, restringendo il campo delle possibilità date agli altri, adattando queste alla nostra visione?
Quando decidiamo che sia inutile cercare di comprendere l'altro?
Quando decidiamo che non ci sia più niente da capire, perchè abbiamo capito già tutto o perlomeno abbastanza? 

... ok abbattetemi.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sapiens Sapiens 100
> Neanderthal -6000



in caso qulcuno non sia daccordo con te
puo sempre quotarti e dirti di si
:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero hanno contato un paio di lavori che ho fatto in passato, la mia disponibilità a viaggiare e il fatto che *sono un solitario incapace di lavorare in team, quindi mi hanno messo a gestirli*.


minchia che geni. Scusa Daniele, senza nulla togliere a te che ci metterai anima e corpo e farai sicuramente un buon lavoro... ma se i leader si dovessero scegliere perchè non sanno lavorare in team... vabbè, scusate l'OT.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho solo reagito claudio, sempre. No ho mai aggredito. E basta entrare nel mio primo 3D per vedere che *scrivevo sputato a come scrivo ora*. Senza polemica


una beata fava. Non intendo dire che offendessi... ma che non fossi limpido era palese.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una beata fava. Non intendo dire che offendessi... ma che non fossi limpido era palese.


mi riferivo all'offendere


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> in realtà hai ragione anche tu. Piccole differenze, che in realtà se ci penso, noto. Giusta osservazione. Bravo claudio


:smile:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noi... vogliamo davvero porci rispetto all'altro? O imporci? E' un pensiero che mi è venuto anche leggendo qui.
> Cerco di spiegarmi: è più forte il desiderio di comportarci in modo aperto, nel rispetto e nella comprensione dell'altro e dei suoi errori, mettendo per prima cosa in discussione noi stessi e di conseguenza potendo ampliare la nostra visione soggettiva, o è più forte il desiderio di rendere assoluta quella che è la nostra visione del bene e del male, restringendo il campo delle possibilità date agli altri, adattando queste alla nostra visione?
> Quando decidiamo che sia inutile cercare di comprendere l'altro?
> Quando decidiamo che non ci sia più niente da capire, perchè abbiamo capito già tutto o perlomeno abbastanza?
> ...


interessante


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante



io non ho capito niente.
Me lo spieghi?

parole semplici che sono atarassica cerebralmente oggi.
Ma di brutto pure.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo veramente voglia di confrontarci o ci basta far sapere quello che pensiamo noi senza passare da autocritica e vera voglia di capire.
però era meglio che spiegasse l'autrice, non è detto che abbia capitoniente presa dalla voglia di dire solo la mia


Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho capito niente parole semplici che sono atarassica cerebralmente oggi.
> Ma di brutto pure.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo veramente voglia di confrontarci o ci basta far sapere quello che pensiamo noi senza passare da autocritica e vera voglia di capire.
> però era meglio che spiegasse l'autrice, non è detto che abbia capito


Brava Min. Vado di corsa oggi, ti ringrazio:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo veramente voglia di confrontarci o ci basta far sapere quello che pensiamo noi senza passare da autocritica e vera voglia di capire.
> però era meglio che spiegasse l'autrice, non è detto che abbia capitoniente presa dalla voglia di dire solo la mia


Credo che il confronto sia essenziale e costruttivo sempre.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noi... vogliamo davvero porci rispetto all'altro? O imporci? E' un pensiero che mi è venuto anche leggendo qui.
> Cerco di spiegarmi: è più forte il desiderio di comportarci in modo aperto, nel rispetto e nella comprensione dell'altro e dei suoi errori, mettendo per prima cosa in discussione noi stessi e di conseguenza potendo ampliare la nostra visione soggettiva, o è più forte il desiderio di rendere assoluta quella che è la nostra visione del bene e del male, restringendo il campo delle possibilità date agli altri, adattando queste alla nostra visione?
> Quando decidiamo che sia inutile cercare di comprendere l'altro?
> Quando decidiamo che non ci sia più niente da capire, perchè abbiamo capito già tutto o perlomeno abbastanza?
> ...


Riflessione molto intelligente.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

facendo autocritica a me succede spesso di non cercare un confronto ma di limitarmi a scrivermi addosso


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo veramente voglia di confrontarci o ci basta far sapere quello che pensiamo noi senza passare da autocritica e vera voglia di capire.
> però era meglio che spiegasse l'autrice, non è detto che abbia capitoniente presa dalla voglia di dire solo la mia



ok.
Grazie


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noi... vogliamo davvero porci rispetto all'altro? O imporci? E' un pensiero che mi è venuto anche leggendo qui.
> Cerco di spiegarmi: è più forte il desiderio di comportarci in modo aperto, nel rispetto e nella comprensione dell'altro e dei suoi errori, mettendo per prima cosa in discussione noi stessi e di conseguenza potendo ampliare la nostra visione soggettiva, o è più forte il desiderio di rendere assoluta quella che è la nostra visione del bene e del male, restringendo il campo delle possibilità date agli altri, adattando queste alla nostra visione?
> Quando decidiamo che sia inutile cercare di comprendere l'altro?
> Quando decidiamo che non ci sia più niente da capire, perchè abbiamo capito già tutto o perlomeno abbastanza?
> ...


Bello, ma no so cosa rispondere!nel mio caso sono troppo oltre,io comprendo tutto subito, quindi non ho più nulla da capire, mi annoio e incomincio a sparare cazzate come adesso.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello, ma no so cosa rispondere!nel mio caso sono troppo oltre,io comprendo tutto subito, quindi non ho più nulla da capire, *mi annoio e incomincio a sparare cazzate* come adesso.


anche in questo mi riconosco


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noi... vogliamo davvero porci rispetto all'altro? O imporci? E' un pensiero che mi è venuto anche leggendo qui.
> Cerco di spiegarmi: è più forte il desiderio di comportarci in modo aperto, nel rispetto e nella comprensione dell'altro e dei suoi errori, mettendo per prima cosa in discussione noi stessi e di conseguenza potendo ampliare la nostra visione soggettiva, o è più forte il desiderio di rendere assoluta quella che è la nostra visione del bene e del male, restringendo il campo delle possibilità date agli altri, adattando queste alla nostra visione?
> Quando decidiamo che sia inutile cercare di comprendere l'altro?
> Quando decidiamo che non ci sia più niente da capire, perchè abbiamo capito già tutto o perlomeno abbastanza?
> ...


Ciao

ok ho letto ora ...

la riflessione è interessante.

ma non colgo il nesso con la mia domanda posta. soprattutto perché nella discussione, ho detto a farfalla
che c'è bisogno di entrambi i punti di vista ... per stare in equilibrio. 
inoltre nella spiegazione della domanda, ho riportato che non importa la conclusione che si trae ...

ora ti chiedo?

cosa mi voi dire?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> anche in questo mi riconosco


Be nel tuo caso ti annoi spesso!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noi... vogliamo davvero porci rispetto all'altro? O imporci? E' un pensiero che mi è venuto anche leggendo qui.
> Cerco di spiegarmi: è più forte il desiderio di comportarci in modo aperto, nel rispetto e nella comprensione dell'altro e dei suoi errori, mettendo per prima cosa in discussione noi stessi e di conseguenza potendo ampliare la nostra visione soggettiva, o è più forte il desiderio di rendere assoluta quella che è la nostra visione del bene e del male, restringendo il campo delle possibilità date agli altri, adattando queste alla nostra visione?
> Quando decidiamo che sia inutile cercare di comprendere l'altro?
> Quando decidiamo che non ci sia più niente da capire, perchè abbiamo capito già tutto o perlomeno abbastanza?
> ...


Di nonrma cerco di non impormi e cerco anche di essere  comprensiva all'inverosimile 
cercando di capire cose a volte incapibili ...
Arrivando alla conclisione che non ho capito nulla e quindi ritorno all'attacco 
per poter capire meglio...
Più che provocatrice so di essere una rompicoglioni...


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be nel tuo caso ti annoi spesso!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


come smentirti?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> come smentirti?


E allora siamo in due...!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me sarebbe piaciuto ... che qualcuno avesse preso le mie domande in considerazione  ...
> 
> ...



Rosso: spero in modo aperto anche se a volte ammetto di essere prevenuta...

blu: sfiducia e ottimismo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero hanno contato un paio di lavori che ho fatto in passato, la mia disponibilità a viaggiare e il fatto che sono un solitario incapace di lavorare in team, quindi mi hanno messo a gestirli.


E quindi, sostanzialmente, più fortunato che altro. Visto che, oltretutto, la laurea che hai preso non c'entra nulla con quello che fai. Come dire che quello che fai tu potrebbe farlo anche uno che ci ha messo tredici anni per uscire da Scienze Politiche. O Lettere.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi, sostanzialmente, più fortunato che altro. Visto che, oltretutto, la laurea che hai preso non c'entra nulla conb quello che fai. Come dire che quello che fai tu potrebbe farlo anche uno che ci ha messo tredici anni per uscire da Scienze Politiche. O Lettere.


Io mi faccio parecchi solitari,c'è un posto per me?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi faccio parecchi solitari,c'è un posto per me?:rotfl:



No, cerchiamo specialisti in campo minato.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, cerchiamo specialisti in campo minato.


Bè mi faccio un solitario anche in campo minato io,mica ho problemi!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè mi faccio un solitario anche in campo minato io,mica ho problemi!


E se becchi una mina?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se becchi una mina?


Evito di andare sotto i ferri per ridurre le mie dimensioni!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Evito di andare sotto i ferri per ridurre le mie dimensioni!



Ma se fai tutto da solo che te frega delle dimensioni?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se fai tutto da solo che te frega delle dimensioni?


ti sei mai fatto un solitario a due mani?è pesante...!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti sei mai fatto un solitario a due mani?è pesante...!


Sarà che ho le braccia allenate, che dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo veramente voglia di confrontarci o ci basta far sapere quello che pensiamo noi senza passare da autocritica e vera voglia di capire.
> però era meglio che spiegasse l'autrice, non è detto che abbia capitoniente presa dalla voglia di dire solo la mia


Non sto a fare continuamente autocritica. Assolutamente. Circa la voglia di capire, francamente a volte ne farei pure a meno.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sto a fare continuamente autocritica. Assolutamente. Circa la voglia di capire, francamente a volte ne farei pure a meno.


echisenefrega


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> echisenefrega


Ma non hai voglia di capire?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini* 
Credo che i fondamentali a riguardo fossero già stati ben espressi da te, annablume, sbriciolata: come avevo già scritto. Molti altri hanno concordato con i concetti che fondano la percezione e l'idea di giustizia in uno stato civile da Beccaria al 2013.
Siamo tutti d'accordo che lo stato di diritto non può ambire alla vendetta, ma alla riabilitazione del reo, dopo che questi abbia scontato una pena commisurata al reato commesso.
Detto questo, se domani stuprassero mia figlia è altamente probabile che colui che lo facesse avrebbe i minuti contati, dopodiché sarei ben felice di scontare mille ergastoli.
Penso che questo sentimento sia condiviso da tutti.
Che altro c'è da aggiungere?



scritto da oscuro come risposta: Che ti capisco,che ti rispetto ma ti chiedo:se scirivessi io una cosa così ,il trio chiavica come prenderebbe il mio post?

oscù anche io condivido quello che ha scritto chiara.

Ho aspettato prima di dire la mia, ora la scrivo, ecco come volevasi dimostrare lo ha scritto Chiara e nessuno delle divine e compagnia bella ha detto nulla. 

Tu oscù sei ignorante, non riesci a scrivere, sei una merdaccia, un uomo senza nulla dentro, riesci a capirlo questo oscù? Cioè volevo scrivere, riesci a capirlo fratello oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini*
> Credo che i fondamentali a riguardo fossero già stati ben espressi da te, annablume, sbriciolata: come avevo già scritto. Molti altri hanno concordato con i concetti che fondano la percezione e l'idea di giustizia in uno stato civile da Beccaria al 2013.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che lo stato di diritto non può ambire alla vendetta, ma alla riabilitazione del reo, dopo che questi abbia scontato una pena commisurata al reato commesso.
> Detto questo, se domani stuprassero mia figlia è altamente probabile che colui che lo facesse avrebbe i minuti contati, dopodiché sarei ben felice di scontare mille ergastoli.
> ...


Claudio credimi è chiaro un pò a tutti....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio credimi è chiaro un pò a tutti....!



Ah bhe a me da tempo, ma anche questo non servirà a granchè, ci vogliono due palle così per scrivere, ok ok scusate avete ragione.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Chiara Matraini*
> Credo che i fondamentali a riguardo fossero già stati ben espressi da te, annablume, sbriciolata: come avevo già scritto. Molti altri hanno concordato con i concetti che fondano la percezione e l'idea di giustizia in uno stato civile da Beccaria al 2013.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che lo stato di diritto non può ambire alla vendetta, ma alla riabilitazione del reo, dopo che questi abbia scontato una pena commisurata al reato commesso.
> Detto questo, se domani stuprassero mia figlia è altamente probabile che colui che lo facesse avrebbe i minuti contati, dopodiché sarei ben felice di scontare mille ergastoli.
> ...


minkia...:unhappy:

buona pasqua eh!?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> minkia...:unhappy:
> 
> buona pasqua eh!?



Guarda che quello che hai letto non è quello che sembra, domanda ad oscuro, e lui stesso ti dirà di non farci caso, sono solito dire parolacce alle testa di minchia del forum, ed oscuro oltre che esserlo, è pure un puttaniere infedele imperterrito convinto e mignottone!! minchia se avesse il coraggio di darmi appuntamento gli spaccherei il culo!

Quindi tranquillizzati Alessandra.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che hai letto non è quello che sembra, domanda ad oscuro, e lui stesso ti dirà di non farci caso, sono solito dire parolacce alle testa di minchia del forum, ed oscuro oltre che esserlo, è pure un puttaniere infedele imperterrito convinto e mignottone!! minchia se avesse il coraggio di darmi appuntamento gli spaccherei il culo!
> 
> Quindi tranquillizzati Alessandra.


io non mi sono mai scomposta...

tranquillo tu piuttosto...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe a me da tempo, ma anche questo non servirà a granchè, ci vogliono due palle così per scrivere, ok ok scusate avete ragione.


Serio:La battuta era pesante,ed i nuovi possono anche aver frainteso,vedi brunetta e fiammetta!Noi avevamo capito,e ne abbiamo riso,io non avevo parlato di violenza,ma di sodomia proprio per estremizzare la battuta,poi son arrivati i soliti e vabbè,è andata come hai visto.Credo che ormai i vecchi abbiano capito il gioco e si siano astenuti dal commentare,ormai mi sento un pò berlusca,come parlo mi saltano al collo,pensa un pò sti tre che vita de merda,proprio due giorni fa parlavo in un 3d della violenza ad una 16 enne e scrivevo che avrei buttato le chiavi del carcere....quindi giudica tu se volevo mancare di rispetto alle donne,io poi...!Non hanno capito che mi fanno un favore...!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ciao*



Alessandra ha detto:


> minkia...:unhappy:
> 
> buona pasqua eh!?


Alessandra buona sera,:rotfl:tranquilla si scherzava con ultimo,ieri un pò meno,ho fatto una battuta pesantuccia ma spettacolare...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> io non mi sono mai scomposta...
> 
> tranquillo tu piuttosto...


Menomale va non sei cascata nella trappola.

Domanda ad oscuro se posso permettermi di scrivere in quella maniera, c'è una spiegazione, e non è quella che hai letto tu, ci sta tutto un discorso dietro di sotto intesi.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Serio:La battuta era pesante,ed i nuovi possono anche aver frainteso,vedi brunetta e fiammetta!Noi avevamo capito,e ne abbiamo riso,io non avevo parlato di violenza,ma di sodomia proprio per estremizzare la battuta,poi son arrivati i soliti e vabbè,è andata come hai visto.Credo che ormai i vecchi abbiano capito il gioco e si siano astenuti dal commentare,ormai mi sento un pò berlusca,come parlo mi saltano al collo,pensa un pò sti tre che vita de merda,proprio due giorni fa parlavo in un 3d della violenza ad una 16 enne e scrivevo che avrei buttato le chiavi del carcere....quindi giudica tu se volevo mancare di rispetto alle donne,io poi...!Non hanno capito che mi fanno un favore...!


Lo so lo so compà, sono cosciente di tutto, ho letto tutto e molto bene.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

bueno 

difficile a volte capire i toni senza vedere i volti o sentire l'intonazione della voce...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> bueno
> 
> difficile a volte capire i toni senza vedere i volti o sentire l'intonazione della voce...


No ultimo è scandalizzato,ieri c'è stato un pò di trambusto,colpa mia,tu sti bene?


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra buona sera,:rotfl:tranquilla si scherzava con ultimo,ieri un pò meno,ho fatto una battuta pesantuccia ma spettacolare...!:rotfl:


buona sera ragazzi!!!:rotfl:



avevo lasciato questo thread due gg fa...torno e...

:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ok!!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ultimo è scandalizzato,ieri c'è stato un pò di trambusto,colpa mia,tu sti bene?



si tutto ok, influenza a parte!!!
settimana prossima torno in italia per ferie!!! che bello!!!
mangero' cibo vero per 10 gg!!!

te come va?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> bueno
> 
> difficile a volte capire i toni senza vedere i volti o sentire l'intonazione della voce...



E' vero.

Ma complimenti però, mi è piaciuto tantissimo il tuo intervento, molto garbato, e nonostante io abbia continuato a provocarti sei rimasta tranquilla. :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> buona sera ragazzi!!!:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai vai a pg 78 e guarda cosa ho combinato....!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alesandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> si tutto ok, influenza a parte!!!
> settimana prossima torno in italia per ferie!!! che bello!!!
> mangero' cibo vero per 10 gg!!!
> 
> te come va?


Fuori bene,qui dentro....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so lo so compà, sono cosciente di tutto, ho letto tutto e molto bene.



sorry Ultimo! mi ero persa un po' di cose!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> sorry Ultimo! mi ero persa un po' di cose!!


Vai apag 78.....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> sorry Ultimo! mi ero persa un po' di cose!!


Se me lo permetti. :bacio:

Ho apprezzato il tuo intervento.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Ma complimenti però, mi è piaciuto tantissimo il tuo intervento, molto garbato, e nonostante io abbia continuato a provocarti sei rimasta tranquilla. :up:


grazie :smile:


sono cosi' di natura...
non pensavo trasparisse anche in poche righe di un post...
grande la tua capacita' di cogliere il carattere delle persone da pochi elementi...


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fuori bene,qui dentro....:rotfl::rotfl:


haahah...adesso vado a vedere i pasticci che mi combini!!!!

Non provare a sparire dal forum pero', eh!?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alesandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> haahah...adesso vado a vedere i pasticci che mi combini!!!!
> 
> Non provare a sparire dal forum pero', eh!?


Tranquilla!Anche se noto che fra te e ultimo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla!Anche se noto che fra te e ultimo....!:rotfl:



ecco bravo...lasciali fare


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla!Anche se noto che fra te e ultimo....!:rotfl:



Che stronzo che sei! io so dove vuoi arrivare, ai miei 3cm! l'ho scritto io contento ora!

Fanculo! tutte tu le vuoi le donne. :infelice:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ma noo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che stronzo che sei! io so dove vuoi arrivare, ai miei 3cm! l'ho scritto io contento ora!
> 
> Fanculo! tutte tu le vuoi le donne. :infelice:


Alessandra è speciale!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra è speciale!:up:




EVVIVAAAAAAAA finalmente una donna che non guarda i cm!!! yuppihh!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> EVVIVAAAAAAAA finalmente una donna che non guarda i cm!!! yuppihh!!


Si guarda i dm!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si guarda i dm!:rotfl:




Io parlavo in tiro,non moscio, scemo!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io parlavo in tiro,non moscio, scemo!


Ma ndò è annata mo alessandra?


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ndò è annata mo alessandra?



 A  LEGGERTI!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ndò è annata mo alessandra?



Io che ne so aò! secondo me starà ridendo, poi leggendo oltre piangendo.. e magari dopo va in bagno a vomitare visto le cazzate letto in seguito.

Dopo tutto questo mi sa che abbiamo perso un'ottima persona con cui dialogare. :up:


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

AHAHAHAHAH mentre cercavo i tuoi interventi di fuoco voi parlavate di cm e dm...occhiio ragazzi che sono un architetto!!! le cose le misuro ad occhio!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io che ne so aò! secondo me starà ridendo, poi leggendo oltre piangendo.. e magari dopo va in bagno a vomitare visto le cazzate letto in seguito.
> 
> Dopo tutto questo mi sa che abbiamo perso un'ottima persona con cui dialogare. :up:


Detto fra noi,solo fra me e te,a me piaceva....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Detto fra noi,solo fra me e te,a me piaceva....!



Wuau quindi è una terza minima e con culo... madò non risco a scriverlo, che ne so se alessandra poi s'incacchia stavolta. scrivilo tu che sei una merdaccia, senza palle e mignottone pure.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ma noo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuau quindi è una terza minima e con culo... madò non risco a scriverlo, che ne so se alessandra poi s'incacchia stavolta. scrivilo tu che sei una merdaccia, senza palle e mignottone pure.


Io non guardo ste cose,io guardo altro!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non guardo ste cose,io guardo altro!



 Stavolta l'hai sparata davvero grossa!! bugiardooooo!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta l'hai sparata davvero grossa!! bugiardooooo!!


Ma si,sono un cerebrale,oggi!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,sono un cerebrale,oggi!:rotfl:



Boh! pensavo si scrivesse clebrale io. mah! chanel prestooo!!




Tumph!


Ahhia ahia.


S'ncastro la ciolla.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

....sono arrivata a pagina 86...

incredibile come vengono interpretate in mille sfumature cose scritte...anche immaginarsi una scena forte....e avere il coraggio di scriverla nero su bianco...in fin dei conti non ci vedo niente di male...un sacco di gente immagina scene contradditorie...contro la morale comune ma divertenti appunto per questo...
e poi nessuno ammette di pensarle certe cose...

facevo teatro con uno che fin dal primo giorno si e' distinto per non aver paura del giudizio degli altri...

oggi e' uno scrittore, ha iniziato con un libro e poi man mano, visti i fans del suo stile originale...ne ha scritti altri...e ora scrive settimanalemnte una rubrica per una nota rivista rock...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> ....sono arrivata a pagina 86...
> 
> incredibile come vengono interpretate in mille sfumature cose scritte...anche immaginarsi una scena forte....e avere il coraggio di scriverla nero su bianco...in fin dei conti non ci vedo niente di male...un sacco di gente immagina scene contradditorie...contro la morale comune ma divertenti appunto per questo...
> e poi nessuno ammette di pensarle certe cose...
> ...


Vabbè io non speravo così tanto però:rotfl:Adesso divento pure uno scrittore da teatro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Autobus! pieno di persone, sudate, ad un tratto si sente un tuono.... dopo un po un odorino particolare e si capisce l'origine del tuono....

Una donna si alza dalla sedia, guarda tutti e dice, minchia! chanel presto ed esce sbattendo pure quella porta che doveva essere automatica

Tumph!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

*Oscuro e Ultimo....*

...mi spiace per voi, ma non vi sbarazzerete di me per cosi' poco!!!

vi tocca subirmi!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè io non speravo così tanto però:rotfl:Adesso divento pure uno scrittore da teatro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



haahah...pensavo fossi tu!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ....sono arrivata a pagina 86...
> 
> incredibile come vengono interpretate in mille sfumature cose scritte...anche immaginarsi una scena forte....e avere il coraggio di scriverla nero su bianco...in fin dei conti non ci vedo niente di male...un sacco di gente immagina scene contradditorie...contro la morale comune ma divertenti appunto per questo...
> e poi nessuno ammette di pensarle certe cose...
> ...



Santa Rosalia! ed ora chi lo tiene più a oscuro! cancella tutto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> ...mi spiace per voi, ma non vi sbarazzerete di me per cosi' poco!!!
> 
> vi tocca subirmi!!!!


Permetti?Mi piacevi poi da un momento all'altro sparita,ho dei grandi ricordi,anni ruggenti,però non sei proprio affidabile!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Alessandra ha detto:


> haahah...pensavo fossi tu!!!!


Per adesso mi fanno scrivere le trame dei film porno....ma la mia creatività è in gabbia!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia! ed ora chi lo tiene più a oscuro! cancella tutto.


Mi sa che gli piacevo anche io...per scirivere una cosa così...!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?Mi piacevi poi da un momento all'altro sparita,ho dei grandi ricordi,anni ruggenti,però non sei proprio affidabile!:rotfl:



hahaahahah!!!!hai ragione!!!ma se fossi affidabile  forse sarei anche noiosa!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che gli piacevo anche io...per scirivere una cosa così...!:rotfl::rotfl:




Vabbè vuoi vedere che devo cambiare opinione su Alessandra.....


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia! ed ora chi lo tiene più a oscuro! cancella tutto.




haahahah santa rosalia e' divino!!!

no, oscuro ha bisogno di coro e di fans!!!
leggerlo e' una garanzia contro la noia!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> hahaahahah!!!!hai ragione!!!ma se fossi affidabile forse sarei anche noiosa!!!


No dico sei consapevole che adesso ti sei fatta qualche nemico anche tu?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che gli piacevo anche io...per scirivere una cosa così...!:rotfl::rotfl:


:clava: 

ok...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> haahahah santa rosalia e' divino!!!
> 
> no, oscuro ha bisogno di coro e di fans!!!
> leggerlo e' una garanzia contro la noia!!!



Lo dico io che sono Divino auahahhahahahahahahahahahahah


Alessandra se sapessi, se sapessiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii madò muoio

Chanel 


Tumph


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :clava:
> 
> ok...


Alessandra ti presento la mia segretaria:la simy!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo dico io che sono Divino auahahhahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> Alessandra se sapessi, se sapessiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii madò muoio
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma tump o thump?


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra ti presento la mia segretaria:la simy!:rotfl::rotfl:


 adesso si dice segretaria...ok


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra ti presento la mia segretaria:la simy!:rotfl::rotfl:


Eccola, :simy: ma anche così a volte,:embolo:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> adesso si dice segretaria...ok


Vabbè la mia segretaria tutto fare ok?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè la mia segretaria tutto fare ok?:rotfl:


meglio  ma puoi fare di meglio


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma tump o thump?


I.g.n.o.r.a.n.t.e.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> I.g.n.o.r.a.n.t.e.


M.e.r.d.a.c.c.i.a.?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> M.e.r.d.a.c.c.i.a.?:rotfl:




Jesus!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per adesso mi fanno scrivere le trame dei film porno....ma la mia creatività è in gabbia!:rotfl:




ma sei tu l'ideatore dello spione dei film porno??
In ogni porno c'e' sempre lo spione... 
Lo spione spia una coppia che fa sesso e poi in silenzio si aggrega...
ma la cosa piu' fenomenale dello spione e' i luoghi che sceglie per nascondersi e spiare:
se va bene si accuccia dietro una colonna, altre volte dietro una vaso di fiori...

dimmi che sei tu l'ideatore dello spione!!!voglio stringerti la mano!!! un ruolo di geniale...comicita'!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Jesus!


A cla ma secondo alessandra torna?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

*Basta*

E' ora del tè per mè. 

Baciamo le mani a tutti. ùùù

A frappè


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A cla ma secondo alessandra torna?



Spero di si.  


Posso andare a fare colazione ora? hai finito di rompere la ciolla!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

*Oscu'*

e in tutto questo tempo sul forum ti sei pure fatto una segretaria??
ahahahah

Ultimo...quasi quasi anche io vado a bere il te'!!
ottima idea!!!

Simi...onorata di conoscerti!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eccola, :simy: ma anche così a volte,:embolo:



molto attiva...la segretaria giusta per oscuro!!!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo dico io che sono Divino auahahhahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> Alessandra se sapessi, se sapessiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii madò muoio
> ...


ma svieni sempre teso'?? sono io che ti faccio 'sto effetto??


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> ma sei tu l'ideatore dello spione dei film porno??
> In ogni porno c'e' sempre lo spione...
> Lo spione spia una coppia che fa sesso e poi in silenzio si aggrega...
> ma la cosa piu' fenomenale dello spione e' i luoghi che sceglie per nascondersi e spiare:
> ...


Si, sono io,anche se è un clichè fine anni 80,nel film che ho girato, " sfinteri sfranti",ho avuto la pensata dello spione,chiaramente deve essere sempre  persona di colore,con arnese dai 25 cm in su,e chiappe glabre per questioni sceniche!Ho ripreso questo format in altri film,"berta la donna dalla gamba aperta","biancaneve trita i nani"e nell'ultimo poliziesco"quando arriva la polizia se inculamo pure tu zia"ne ho fatti tanti altri fra pissing e caking,ma poi ho lasciato tutto e mi son chiuso in convento!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> molto attiva...la segretaria giusta per oscuro!!!


:up: Vero peccato che accanto a se qualcosa morde! ma morde morde.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> e in tutto questo tempo sul forum ti sei pure fatto una segretaria??
> ahahahah
> 
> Ultimo...quasi quasi anche io vado a bere il te'!!
> ...


Si ormai non riuscivo proprio a gestire il tutto!Valida collaboratrice!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ma svieni sempre teso'?? sono io che ti faccio 'sto effetto??



Ho letto due volte, sperando che nel tesò non ci fosse l'accento, c'è. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto due volte, sperando che nel tesò non ci fosse l'accento, c'è.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


c'e' c'e'!!! sono tamarra!!!
anzi...perdonami se in realta' e' un apostrofo...e' che in questa tastiera l'accento non esiste!!!

(anche la tastiera voleva farmi desistere dal teso'...ma e' piu' forte di tutto e tutti!!)


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, sono io,anche se è un clichè fine anni 80,nel film che ho girato, " sfinteri sfranti",ho avuto la pensata dello spione,chiaramente deve essere sempre  persona di colore,con arnese dai 25 cm in su,e chiappe glabre per questioni sceniche!Ho ripreso questo format in altri film,"berta la donna dalla gamba aperta","biancaneve trita i nani"e nell'ultimo poliziesco"quando arriva la polizia se inculamo pure tu zia"ne ho fatti tanti altri fra pissing e caking,ma poi ho lasciato tutto e mi son chiuso in convento!




:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


i titoli sono arte pura!!!....roba da guggenheim di new york!!!! ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> c'e' c'e'!!! sono tamarra!!!
> anzi...perdonami se in realta' e' un apostrofo...e' che in questa tastiera l'accento non esiste!!!
> 
> (anche la tastiera voleva farmi desistere dal teso'...ma e' piu' forte di tutto e tutti!!)



Ecco perchèèèèè mi sembrava teso a me!

Capito perchè lessi due volte.







Minchia ma infame sono, le invento tutte e ne dico di stronzate talvolta :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> molto attiva...la segretaria giusta per oscuro!!!



mmhhh poi magari ti spiegherò il perchè di quella faccina...

piacere mio


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhhh poi magari ti spiegherò il perchè di quella faccina...
> 
> piacere mio



:smile:


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco perchèèèèè mi sembrava teso a me!
> 
> Capito perchè lessi due volte.
> 
> ...



ma era per te mon amour...

non ti piace??


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhhh poi magari ti spiegherò il perchè di quella faccina...
> 
> piacere mio


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


>



ecco daje spiega tu...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ma era per te mon amour...
> 
> non ti piace??


 Ma che gli faccio io alle donne! 















































oscù se ti stai muto, grazie eh.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> i titoli sono arte pura!!!....roba da guggenheim di new york!!!! ahahahah


Non ti dico,per l'ultimo film"quando arriva la polizia se inculamo pure tu zia"un casino con il produttore,non gli andava il titolo,quindi pensai:"quando arriva l'ispettore ò piji in culo a tutte le ore",poi altro poliziesco:"stai attento al cellerino che te mette a pecorino"insomma tanto lavoro per nulla,quindi passai ai film in ospedale ti ricordi nel 83?"é arrivato l'infermiere che te rompe lo sfintere" vabbè..non voglio farmi pubblicità a gratis!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che gli faccio io alle donne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Simi...di' tu qualcosa...io muoio!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco daje spiega tu...


Io??  mi sento in imbarazzo Simy.... descrivere e pensare una donna con due seni meravigliosi, stupendi, desiderati da tutti i masculi, mi viene moolto difficile. 


:simy: SBAV


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Nooo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti dico,per l'ultimo film"quando arriva la polizia se inculamo pure tu zia"un casino con il produttore,non gli andava il titolo,quindi pensai:"quando arriva l'ispettore ò piji in culo a tutte le ore",poi altro poliziesco:"stai attento al cellerino che te mette a pecorino"insomma tanto lavoro per nulla,quindi passai ai film in ospedale ti ricordi nel 83?"é arrivato l'infermiere che te rompe lo sfintere" vabbè..non voglio farmi pubblicità a gratis!


:rotfl::rotfl:Che titoli ragazzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Simi...di' tu qualcosa...io muoio!!!!



...ignora


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Simi...di' tu qualcosa...io muoio!!!!



Noooo che a te di teso non rimane nulla! aò! Meglio viva!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Marzo 2013)

*ragazzi*

ragazzi belli...
vado a mangiare...non ho ancora pranzato...mi fate ridere e poi mi dimentico pure di assecondare i miei bisogni primari!!!

un bacio al mon amour Ultimo

uno speciale al mio artista Oscuro

e uno alla attivissima (le emoticons ti descrivevano cosi') Simi

:bye:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ragazzi belli...
> vado a mangiare...non ho ancora pranzato...mi fate ridere e poi mi dimentico pure di assecondare i miei bisogni primari!!!
> 
> un bacio al mon amour Ultimo
> ...


ciao cara! :smile:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ok*



Alessandra ha detto:


> ragazzi belli...
> vado a mangiare...non ho ancora pranzato...mi fate ridere e poi mi dimentico pure di assecondare i miei bisogni primari!!!
> 
> un bacio al mon amour Ultimo
> ...


Dai che poi ti racconto i film dal 83 in poi....!Poi son passato al giardiniere....!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Serio:La battuta era pesante,ed i nuovi possono anche aver frainteso,vedi brunetta e *fiammetta!*Noi avevamo capito,e ne abbiamo riso,io non avevo parlato di violenza,ma di sodomia proprio per estremizzare la battuta,poi son arrivati i soliti e vabbè,è andata come hai visto.Credo che ormai i vecchi abbiano capito il gioco e si siano astenuti dal commentare,ormai mi sento un pò berlusca,come parlo mi saltano al collo,pensa un pò sti tre che vita de merda,proprio due giorni fa parlavo in un 3d della violenza ad una 16 enne e scrivevo che avrei buttato le chiavi del carcere....quindi giudica tu se volevo mancare di rispetto alle donne,io poi...!Non hanno capito che mi fanno un favore...!


Sulla battuta del tram io veramente non ho fatto proprio alcun commento...:smile: ho commentato altresì  la diatriba tra te e il Conte :smile::smile::smile::smile: la battuta l'ho letta ed ho sorvolato perchè  ho compreso il tuo vero intento  :spiegare la surrealità del comportamento che tu ritieni attribuibile ad AnnaBlume :smile::smile: 
a onor del vero non è che la battuta fosse stratosfericamente eccezionale però rendeva bene l'idea del tuo pensiero e giudizio nei suoi confronti :smile:

buon pomeriggio :smile: sto leggendo ...siete meglio di un romanzo di Dan Brown ad ogni pagina un colpo di scena ( o quasi)


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

*oscù simy*

Più di una volta mi ha chiamato mon amour, se continua, ciao ciao. 



Non reggo, cretino na volta non due eh!


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Più di una volta mi ha chiamato mon amour, se continua, ciao ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> Non reggo, cretino na volta non due eh!


hai la mia benedizione apa:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sulla battuta del tram io veramente non ho fatto proprio alcun commento...:smile: ho commentato altresì la diatriba tra te e il Conte :smile::smile::smile::smile: la battuta l'ho letta ed ho sorvolato perchè ho compreso il tuo vero intento :spiegare la surrealità del comportamento che tu ritieni attribuibile ad AnnaBlume :smile::smile:
> a onor del vero non è che la battuta fosse stratosfericamente eccezionale però rendeva bene l'idea del tuo pensiero e giudizio nei suoi confronti :smile:
> 
> buon pomeriggio :smile: sto leggendo ...siete meglio di un romanzo di Dan Brown ad ogni pagina un colpo di scena ( o quasi)


Perfetto,sono stato pesante ma il tuo giudizio è perfetto!Vabbè adesso sono un pò scosso alessandra dice pure che ho un futuro da scrittore....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,sono stato pesante ma il tuo giudizio è perfetto!Vabbè adesso sono un pò scosso alessandra dice pure che ho un futuro da scrittore....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


surreale ...scrittore surreale .... se poi ti firmi merdaccia è la fine del mondo.:rotfl:..va bè vado aleggere gli altri 3D


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me sarebbe piaciuto ... che qualcuno avesse preso le mie domande in considerazione  ...
> 
> ...


Io sono sempre ottimista


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre ottimista


Ciao Brunetta,

ci provo pure io ... 
ho notato - almeno per me - che non è così facile come sembra.
cioè, si tende avvolte ad oscillare da un punto di vista all'altro, quando
si tratta di noi (o di chi ci è caro) o degli altri.
ho noto tra le mamme ... i loro figli bisogna capirli ... gli altri sono così 
e basta. ecc.ecc. 

quando affronto certe mamme (sto nel campo del bullismo) e sono più tosto
presone con uno socio-economico status piuttosto alto ... per smuoverli di un 
centimetro, ci vuole molto lavoro ... e mi è capitato di pensare: rinuncia,
è una causa persa. svolgi il tuo programma e basta. cioè, non accettano
che il proprio figlio possa avere un malessere, che lo porta a fare del 
male ... ecc. ecc. 

e mi sono chiesta, se il modo di vedere la possibilità di cambiamento
non influisce pure nella scelta di affrontare o meno un tradimento 
(certo ci sono tanti altri fattori). ma forse, se si crede che qualcuno
difficilmente cambia ... non influisce un casino nelle nostre scelte?
forse oltre a dei principi o valori, non è questo che blocca e influisce 
nel provare di recuperare la fiducia ... 

sono solo pensieri ... per mettere ordine ...  ...
forse ... sono un po' lenta in alcune cose, proprio dura di comprendonnio.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noi... vogliamo davvero porci rispetto all'altro? O imporci? E' un pensiero che mi è venuto anche leggendo qui.
> Cerco di spiegarmi: è più forte il desiderio di comportarci in modo aperto, nel rispetto e nella comprensione dell'altro e dei suoi errori, mettendo per prima cosa in discussione noi stessi e di conseguenza potendo ampliare la nostra visione soggettiva, o è più forte il desiderio di rendere assoluta quella che è la nostra visione del bene e del male, restringendo il campo delle possibilità date agli altri, adattando queste alla nostra visione?
> Quando decidiamo che sia inutile cercare di comprendere l'altro?
> Quando decidiamo che non ci sia più niente da capire, perchè abbiamo capito già tutto o perlomeno abbastanza?
> ...


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::strepitoso: Forse sono esagerata ma non riesco mai ad approvarti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo veramente voglia di confrontarci o ci basta far sapere quello che pensiamo noi senza passare da autocritica e vera voglia di capire.
> però era meglio che spiegasse l'autrice, non è detto che abbia capitoniente presa dalla voglia di dire solo la mia


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> facendo autocritica a me succede spesso di non cercare un confronto ma di limitarmi a scrivermi addosso


Posso farti compagnia? :up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sto a fare continuamente autocritica. Assolutamente. Circa la voglia di capire, francamente a volte ne farei pure a meno.





Minerva ha detto:


> echisenefrega





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non hai voglia di capire?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Autobus! pieno di persone, sudate, ad un tratto si sente un tuono.... dopo un po un odorino particolare e si capisce l'origine del tuono....
> 
> Una donna si alza dalla sedia, guarda tutti e dice, minchia! chanel presto ed esce sbattendo pure quella porta che doveva essere automatica
> 
> Tumph!


Questa è carina. Non da sganasciarsi ma carina.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ci provo pure io ...
> ho notato - almeno per me - che non è così facile come sembra.
> ...


Tutto il modo di essere influenza le nostre scelte. Penso che bisogna provarci sempre con tutti. Dopo qualche porta in faccia è però sano non insistere e lasciare che chiunque segua il destino che si vuole costruire.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto il modo di essere influenza le nostre scelte. Penso che bisogna provarci sempre con tutti. Dopo qualche porta in faccia è però sano non insistere e lasciare che chiunque segua il destino che si vuole costruire.


Ciao,

questo in un certo ambito e rilevanza certo, ansi ovvio. 

comunque ... non importa. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> questo in un certo ambito e rilevanza certo, ansi ovvio.
> 
> ...


Per me in tutti i campi. Ho pensato prima di rispondere.:smile:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me in tutti i campi. Ho pensato prima di rispondere.:smile:


Ciao,

OK.  ...

avrò allora la rivoluzione nel sangue, per alcune cose ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OK.  ...
> 
> ...


 Allora cambio la risposta: sono *moderatamente *ottimista:smile:. Tu* irriducibilmente *ottimista:up:.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora cambio la risposta: sono *moderatamente *ottimista:smile:. Tu* irriducibilmente *ottimista:up:.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che sballo questa parola ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto il modo di essere influenza le nostre scelte. Penso che bisogna provarci sempre con tutti. Dopo qualche porta in faccia è però sano non insistere e lasciare che chiunque segua il destino che si vuole costruire.


se vedo
che non insistendo c'è un destino 
mmagro insisto eccome...


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se vedo
> che non insistendo c'è un destino
> mmagro insisto eccome...


Ciao,

la parola mmagro non la conosco e non la trovo ... 


ma che hai anche tu la rivoluzione nel sangue? ... :mrgreen: ...

credo, che prima di farsi la menata dell'autocritica,

chiedersi, ma quanto ci credo io in me e negli altri?

e poi provare ad essere conseguenti ... 

comunque ... importante rimanersi fedeli :up: ...

(con tutta la menata che ne comprende :mrgreen

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la parola mmagro non la conosco e non la trovo ...
> 
> ...


la parola mmagra non esiste è il mio cel che ogni tanto
scrive come gli pare...

Più che rivoluzionaria sono rompipalle ....
se mi ricevo porte in faccia e non credo sia ancora il momento
di smetterla passo per la finestra...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la parola mmagra non esiste è il mio cel che ogni tanto
> scrive come gli pare...
> 
> Più che rivoluzionaria sono rompipalle ....
> ...


Chissà che naso schiacciato che hai! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai la mia benedizione apa:





Minchia! mi hai detto cretino e buon viaggio, ri minchia!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà che naso schiacciato che hai! :carneval:




:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Ieri mi hai fatto sbragare dalle risate ,frai i flap e tump...:rotfl:hai fatto pure colpo socio.....!Adesso serio:CHIEDO scusa,mi sono arrivati parecchi mp di persone che si sono sentite offese dai miei titoli dei film anni 80,ci tenevo a scrivere che scherzavo,cmq chiedo scusa alle forze dell'ordine ma scherzavo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Omai devo chiedere scusa ogni 2x3!


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri mi hai fatto sbragare dalle risate ,frai i flap e tump...:rotfl:hai fatto pure colpo socio.....!Adesso serio:CHIEDO scusa*,mi sono arrivati parecchi mp di persone che si sono sentite offese dai miei titoli dei film anni 80,*ci tenevo a scrivere che scherzavo,cmq chiedo scusa alle forze dell'ordine ma scherzavo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Omai devo chiedere scusa ogni 2x3!



davvero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero?


NO


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri mi hai fatto sbragare dalle risate ,frai i flap e tump...:rotfl:hai fatto pure colpo socio.....!Adesso serio:CHIEDO scusa,mi sono arrivati parecchi mp di persone che si sono sentite offese dai miei titoli dei film anni 80,ci tenevo a scrivere che scherzavo,cmq chiedo scusa alle forze dell'ordine ma scherzavo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Omai devo chiedere scusa ogni 2x3!



:risata:manco ti domando se serio!


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> davvero?


Si mi hanno scritto che volevo offendere l'operato delle forze dell'ordine,sopratutto nel"attento al cellerino che te mette a pecorino"quindi mi tocca scusarmi e dissociarmi da quello che ho scritto ieri!CHIEDO SCUSA!


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero?




free ma ancora non hai imparato a conoscerlo?:rotfl:


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> free ma ancora non hai imparato a conoscerlo?:rotfl:



ci sono cascata!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci sono cascata!:mrgreen:


:yes:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :risata:manco ti domando se serio!


No no,hai fatto colpo sul serio ....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no,hai fatto colpo sul serio ....!


certo certo

Colpo grosso! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> certo certo
> 
> Colpo grosso! :rotfl:


Nel suo caso colpo molto piccolo!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci sono cascata!:mrgreen:



Sei donna che vuoi.


































































:scared: e pure razzista.


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei donna che vuoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè dai, qualche difetto ce lo avrò pure io....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, qualche difetto ce lo avrò pure io....
> 
> :mrgreen:



Odio quando una donna mi fa sentire come oscuro, cioè una merda.:incazzato::incazzato:


:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Odio quando una donna mi fa sentire come oscuro, cioè una merda.:incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> :abbraccio:


Claudio,alle donne piacciono molto le merde....!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio,alle donne piacciono molto le merde....!



Solo quando a casa ne hanno a bizzeffe però.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel suo caso colpo molto piccolo!



hai verificato con mano. Capisco. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo quando a casa ne hanno a bizzeffe però.


Si,ma io sono una merdaccia creativa!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma io sono una merdaccia creativa!



E come scriverti che non hai ragione? Le risate che mi fai fare e ci facciamo ne sono l'esempio.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E come scriverti che non hai ragione? Le risate che mi fai fare e ci facciamo ne sono l'esempio.


E ci facciamo nemici i cattivi...!


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Sbriciolata

ok. rispondo io.

Quella domanda me la sono posta, durante la discussione del fatto die Erika ... 
la punizione ecc. lasciando da parte la costituzione e cose varie. 

Le mie domande si collocano prima - di ciò che dici tu. 
Cioè, una breve riflessione su se stessi e sull’essere umano in generale. 
Poi, in base alle conclusioni tratte, di chiedersi, se usiamo, applichiamo 
veramente gli stessi metri anche con gli altri. 
Cioè a me non interessa, il ballottaggio tra bene e male o meglio o peggio. 
Non centra nulla. Ho solo chiesto, ma noi siamo conseguenti, in linea con ciò 
che crediamo (riferito sempre all’uomo)? 
Certo, sempre in dipendenza dall’ambiente in cui ci troviamo … cioè ci regoliamo … 
ma pur sempre rimanendo in linea con noi stessi. Quando tu noti, che è inutile proseguire 
in una lotta, perché ci sono troppi ostacoli ecc. … aspetti, che il tempo maturi e cerchi di 
capire il perché. Certo, qui subentrano l’ottimismo e il pessimismo (appunto). 

L’autocritica poi è una funzione biologica, si fa automaticamente, 
alcuni si sopravvalutano altri si sottovalutano. Questo però, come prima cosa, non m’interessa. 

Ma quest’autocritica avrà dei punti di riferimento? Se no, su che cacchio si basa? 
Solo ed esclusivamente … su ciò che ci conviene e piace? … Appunto, troppo semplice.

È in merito a ciò, l’unica che è stata in linea con sé, è stata FARFALLA!
Non condivido il suo punto di vista ma chaupeau! Ha usato lo stesso metro 
sia per se (e suo figlio) che per Erika. Rispetto. 
O ci è arrivata dopo una riflessione o spontaneamente, non m’interessa. 
Ma questo è il massimo della conseguenza (per ora su carta, naturalmente …). 
Ed è stata l’unica che mi ha incuriosito e mi ha fatto riflettere. E glielo ho detto. 
Oppure la contadina vicino casa mia. fantastica, positiva in casa e verso fuori sfiducia. 
Lo dice, senza tante menate ... è chiara! Che vuoi di più! 

Le altre menate, sinceramente, poco m'interessano. 
Sono un po' autistica ... troppa vicinanza non mi piace.

A me interessa la chiarezza che una persona ha con se e con gli altri.  
Qualsiasi pensiero, ragioni ecc. egli abbia. 

Ma ho notato, che subentra anche la cultura. Qui c'è il principio di concordanza.
E viene vissuta. In Italia ... diciamo meno ... però l'Italia è più creativa ...  ...

(ad ognuno le proprie deformazioni professionali … 
ho studiato qualcosa che si basa su chiari meccanismi … 
con la componente delle probabilità).

sienne

adesso vado a dormire ... hanno finalmente finito ... crollo ... 
sono due notti che non dormo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci facciamo nemici i cattivi...!



Bhe se si ha umorismo non ci facciamo nemici nessuno, almeno spero. 

Ma oscù ci sarà sempre e comunque una lite che subentra, è impossibile non averla. 

Come posso scrivere io qualche cazzata per qualcuno, questo può scrivere qualche cazzata che a me non va bene, è normale no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

*Volevo rispondere a Sienne*

Ieri non ho avuto tempo.
Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio ma non so se ne sarò capace. 
Quello che volevo dire ieri è questo: quando interagiamo con qualcuno che ha un comportamento che per noi è sbagliato o con il quale non siamo d'accordo, partiamo solitamente dal pensiero di avere la ragione dalla nostra parte.
E questo è normale, quando si ha un'opinione o un'etica.
Poi ci si confronta: o si  riesce a comprendere l'altro, e di conseguenza a riconoscere noi stessi in lui, e facendo questo gli riconosciamo una parte positiva per la quale vale la pena anche di rivedere alcune nostre idee, oppure ci chiudiamo in una posizione di rifiuto e di condanna.
Nel primo caso, come dicevi tu, siamo ottimisti perchè abbiamo un pensiero positivo sul rapporto con questa persona per il futuro, nel secondo invece, siamo pessimisti perchè non crediamo in un possibile miglioramento di quel rapporto.
Emettiamo un giudizio definitivo perchè pensiamo di aver capito tutto di quella persona, non vale la pena dargli altre possibilità di confronto.
E a volte, effettivamente, non ne vale la pena, e continuare nei tentativi sarebbe solo fare del male a noi stessi, o fatica inutile nel migliore dei casi.
Ma il più delle volte, secondo me, è molto più facile emettere un giudizio ed esprimere un rifiuto che metterci in discussione umilmente, provando a vedere le cose dal punto di vista dell'altro, ammettendo di poter essere noi per primi in errore.
Quand'è che ci arrendiamo davanti alla fatica di comprendere l'altro? Quando pensiamo di aver davvero provato di tutto... o quando abbiamo paura di mettere in discussione noi stessi?

abbattetemi 2
(scusate se sono tornata in topic:mrgreen


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata
> 
> ok. rispondo io.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:ci stavamo pensando tutte e due:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe se si ha umorismo non ci facciamo nemici nessuno, almeno spero.
> 
> Ma oscù ci sarà sempre e comunque una lite che subentra, è impossibile non averla.
> 
> Come posso scrivere io qualche cazzata per qualcuno, questo può scrivere qualche cazzata che a me non va bene, è normale no?


E no,la normalità qui è finita da un pò caro mio!Perchè c'è gente in malafede pronta a mistificre ogni cosa che uno scrive,anche se ormai sono una piccola minoranza!io continuerò a scrivere come ho sempre fatto!


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri non ho avuto tempo.
> Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio ma non so se ne sarò capace.
> Quello che volevo dire ieri è questo: quando interagiamo con qualcuno che ha un comportamento che per noi è sbagliato o con il quale non siamo d'accordo, partiamo solitamente dal pensiero di avere la ragione dalla nostra parte.
> E questo è normale, quando si ha un'opinione o un'etica.
> ...


quando una discussione m'interessa di solito un po' di tentativi per farmi capire li faccio, succede anche che mi metta in discussione con sincerità (il più delle volte non accade , inutile che lo dica)
espresso il concetto un paio di volte però poi mollo il colpo perchè non devo convincere l'altro delle mie idee ma solo far arrivare quello che sto dicendo.
detesto nel modo più assoluto , e non lo capisco, quando si parte con gli insulti gratuiti solo perché l'altro non la pensa come noi


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,la normalità qui è finita da un pò caro mio!Perchè c'è gente in malafede pronta a mistificre ogni cosa che uno scrive,anche se ormai sono una piccola minoranza!io continuerò a scrivere come ho sempre fatto!



Ma ci mancherebbe altro oscù! anche io continuerò a scrivere per come ho sempre fatto. Però il discorso con Highlander mi ha arricchito molto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe altro oscù! anche io continuerò a scrivere per come ho sempre fatto. Però il discorso con Highlander mi ha arricchito molto.


Beato tu.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi hanno scritto che volevo offendere l'operato delle forze dell'ordine,sopratutto nel"attento al cellerino che te mette a pecorino"quindi mi tocca scusarmi e dissociarmi da quello che ho scritto ieri!CHIEDO SCUSA!


 non era un vero porno?! Pensavo di averlo visto. Avrà avuto un altro titolo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> non era un vero porno?! Pensavo di averlo visto. Avrà avuto un altro titolo.


A.c.a.b!Hai visto quello!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beato tu.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri non ho avuto tempo.
> Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio ma non so se ne sarò capace.
> Quello che volevo dire ieri è questo: quando interagiamo con qualcuno che ha un comportamento che per noi è sbagliato o con il quale non siamo d'accordo, partiamo solitamente dal pensiero di avere la ragione dalla nostra parte.
> E questo è normale, quando si ha un'opinione o un'etica.
> ...


Il più delle volte le cose coincidono. Insomma dipende dalla resistenza del proprio naso.:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A.c.a.b!Hai visto quello!


Non l'ho visto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


>


A me ricorda tanto una persona importante della mia vita....!Jb mi conosci?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata
> 
> ok. rispondo io.
> 
> ...


Finito di fare che? son due notti che non dormì?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri non ho avuto tempo.
> Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio ma non so se ne sarò capace.
> Quello che volevo dire ieri è questo: quando interagiamo con qualcuno che ha un comportamento che per noi è sbagliato o con il quale non siamo d'accordo, partiamo solitamente dal pensiero di avere la ragione dalla nostra parte.
> E questo è normale, quando si ha un'opinione o un'etica.
> ...


La seconda che hai scritto ... Semplice paura :mrgreen: mettere in discussione noi stessi non è mai semplice


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Finito di fare che? son due notti che non dormì?



Ciao Fiammetta,

qualche giorno fa, la caldaia si è rotta. qui di notte la temperatura arriva fino a  ca. -17C. (vivo in montagna, un po' isolata) siccome io nel momento mi trovo a fare "vacanze forzate a casa", mi occupo di tutto. 
la casa è grande, quasi tutta di vetro ... fa un freddo boia, neve ecc. perciò a caricare legna col carretto ... 
abbiamo due cheminee e due stufe svedesi ... poi ha nevicato, fuori a palare ... oltre tutto il resto ... ecc.
e oggi, finalmente hanno cambiato la stufa ... difetto elettrico, dopo neanche due anni ... non fa niente. 
ora inizia a spargersi il calduccio ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me ricorda tanto una persona importante della mia vita....!Jb mi conosci?


Più o meno conosco tutti.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La seconda che hai scritto ... Semplice paura :mrgreen: mettere in discussione noi stessi non è mai semplice


Ciao,

credo, che noi tutti in fin dei conti, conosciamo il nostro bagaglio di capacità e limiti (chi più chi meno). 
ma i limiti ... in questa tradizione, viene visto come qualcosa di negativo, di debole ecc. ecc. ... 
e tac ... meccanismi per camuffarli, un pò per vergogna un po per difesa ... invece ... 

sienne


----------

